# The Hive 2: The Fire Rises



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Percival and company exited the tower of merit, once again navigating the labyrinthine street of Faruk, until they came a upon the citadel that was the Governors mansion.



From there it was past three sets of guards and down several hallways, but soon they came to the common room.

Percival collapsed into a overlarge and upholstered chair.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 21, 2013)

"Nothing less expect from a prince" Say Kiel looking and memorizing the citadel in his mind


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

"~Hey, Mister Prince, you know a lot of stuff, right~?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Hey, Mister Prince, you know a lot of stuff, right~?"



Percival peaks from beneath his white headband "I suppose."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Percival peaks from beneath his white headband "I suppose."


"~Can he tell Mika-chan how Mika-chan can get biiiiig oppai like the old hag?" The,slime girl inquires, pointing at Takime as she does so.


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

"Mika... I don't think that's the kind of question you should ask royalty..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Can he tell Mika-chan how Mika-chan can get biiiiig oppai like the old hag?" The,slime girl inquires, pointing at Takime as she does so.


All Takime does is give a creepy smile and a chuckle.
"Hehe ~ <3"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Can he tell Mika-chan how Mika-chan can get biiiiig oppai like the old hag?" The,slime girl inquires, pointing at Takime as she does so.



"I um... Er. Milk with hormones" he responds astutely


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I um... Er. Milk with hormones" he responds astutely



Mika-chan levels a stare at the knowledgeable Prince, "~Mika-chan understands. Tell Mika-chan where she can get those things~"


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

Robert sighs with his head in right hand.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan levels a stare at the knowledgeable Prince, "~Mika-chan understands. Tell Mika-chan where she can get those things~"



"I um. You see. Uh. Oh hey Lexseer is calling me be right back."
"I'm right here sir."
"No your not!"

Percivial hurls lexseer through the ceiling into the room above

"Be right there good buddy!" He yells as he runs out the room


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

"~Ah! Mika-chan wanted to know...~"

The barely one day old child pouts, giving the floor of the room a forlorn glare.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I um. You see. Uh. Oh hey Lexseer is calling me be right back."
> "I'm right here sir."
> "No your not!"
> 
> ...


Takime starts looking around the room for anything that resembles information
"Well while Sir Percival is "no longer here" we may as well look around. Oh and please don't take anything <3"


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

"Please don't get us killed, guys..."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 21, 2013)

"I feel killing intent in the air after that,,,, Lets look around "


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ed whistles in amazement. "So this is how a prince lives. Makes you wonder how the Emperor lives." He looks around at the room, ignoring the statements of his team.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime starts looking around the room for anything that resembles information
> "Well while Sir Percival is "no longer here" we may as well look around. Oh and please don't take anything <3"





lokoxDZz said:


> "I feel killing intent in the air after that,,,, Lets look around "





Phx12 said:


> Ed whistles in amazement. "So this is how a prince lives. Makes you wonder how the Emperor lives." He looks around at the room, ignoring the statements of his team.



Ed, Kiel, and Takime start snooping. There are all sorts of interesting books lining the walls, more than a few weapons,  paintings of master level craftmenship, and a skull covered in engravings with emeralds for eyes.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed whistles in amazement. "So this is how a prince lives. Makes you wonder how the Emperor lives." He looks around at the room, ignoring the statements of his team.



"I haven't seen it myself, but I know what the people often had to say. Some say he lives a rather simple life and *shower*s his followers and princes in his *gold*en wealth. Others say he lives in the lap of luxury partaking in unimaginable things that no one else can have.~
Takime hugs up her breasts


Ichypa said:


> Wrasse places a hand on Takime's shoulder. "Since we have the chance, friend Takime, I'd like it if we could go somewhere private so that I can give you...a more complete examination. All that transforming must wear on your body." Wrasse says without even a face muscle twitching.



"Ah sorry, I have more important things to do now sadly."


> Ed, Kiel, and Takime start snooping. There are all sorts of interesting books lining the walls, more than a few weapons, paintings of master level craftmenship, and a skull covered in engravings with emeralds for eyes.


Takime decides to walk upstairs to the room that Lexseer was thrown into and knocks politely.
"Sir Percival, can we have your permission to read your books?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime starts looking around the room for anything that resembles information
> "Well while Sir Percival is "no longer here" we may as well look around. Oh and please don't take anything <3"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I haven't seen it myself, but I know what the people often had to say. Some say he lives a rather simple life and *shower*s his followers and princes in his *gold*en wealth. Others say he lives in the lap of luxury partaking in unimaginable things that no one else can have.~
> Takime hugs up her breasts



Wrasse places a hand on Takime's shoulder. "Since we have the chance, friend Takime, I'd like it if we could go somewhere private so that I can give you...a more complete examination. All that transforming must wear on your body." Wrasse says without even a face muscle twitching.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ed grabs the blue-bodied horn-dog and drags him away before he tries to solicit anything from Takime in her blue-haired state.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I haven't seen it myself, but I know what the people often had to say. Some say he lives a rather simple life and *shower*s his followers and princes in his *gold*en wealth. Others say he lives in the lap of luxury partaking in unimaginable things that no one else can have.~
> Takime hugs up her breasts
> 
> 
> ...



"Yeah sure whatever, just put them back when your done."


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

Robert continues sitting in a comfy-ass chair, his curiosity starting to get the better of him as he looks around the room.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Yeah sure whatever, just put them back when your done."



"Very well <3"
Takime goes back downstairs and browses through the books to find something "interesting". While she does this she bites her thumb in impatience.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert continues sitting in a comfy-ass chair, his curiosity starting to get the better of him as he looks around the room.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Very well <3"
> Takime goes back downstairs and browses through the books to find something "interesting". While she does this she bites her thumb in impatience.



In the quiet of the common room a voice is heard

"Pssst. Psssst. Hey, hey over here."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> In the quiet of the common room a voice is heard
> 
> "Pssst. Psssst. Hey, hey over here."



"<3!"
Takime walks over to the voice to check it out.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 21, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed grabs the blue-bodied horn-dog and drags him away before he tries to solicit anything from Takime in her blue-haired state.



Wrasse grabs Ed and judo-tosses him for interrupting his medical procedure.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "<3!"
> Takime walks over to the voice to check it out.



Takime finds herself in the corner looking at the gem eyed skull


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Takime finds herself in the corner looking at the gem eyed skull



"Well aren't you cute? What do you want? <3"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 21, 2013)

"Hmm?" Ed believes he heard something coming from another room. Wrasse tosses him while he's distracted. Ed gets up after being lightly thrown as he sees Takime walk off into another room. "Nice to see you're acting like a professional," Ed says while dusting himself off. " Now if you'll excuse me, I'm going to find out what the air-head's up to." He walks over to the room she went into. "You're welcome to follow me if you behave."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well aren't you cute? What do you want? <3"



"Hey toots, flash me some tittymeat and I can tell you anything you want to know."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Hey toots, flash me some tittymeat and I can tell you anything you want to know."



"Anything? Mmmmm <3"
Takime flashes the skull
*puff* *puff*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 21, 2013)

"Thank you for letting us look at then sir" Says Kiel thanking the prince for it permition, Kiel  starts reading some books,searching for information about the princes,the emperor and layer itself,using his skill to read faster than a human could read and memorize


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Anything? Mmmmm <3"
> Takime flashes the skull
> *puff* *puff*



"Sweet ganisha's gonzongas. Alright you get one question, shoot."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Sweet ganisha's gonzongas. Alright you get one question, shoot."


Takime purses her lips for a few seconds
"How did the emperor come to power throughout his life?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime purses her lips for a few seconds
> "How did the emperor come to power throughout his life?"



"Through 'The Process'"


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

"Takime... Please don't fuck around with the talking skull..."

Robert walks over to the bookshelf, pulling out a leather-bound book.

_Everything Zen:  Finding Peace Within Yourself Through Meditation and Shinsoo Training_

"Hm, sounds like a good read."

Robert sat back in the comfy-ass chair and began reading the book intently.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Through The Process"



"Hmm. Interesting. Thank you Mr.skull."
Takime walks back over to the books and looks for something interesting


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ed was walking around the room. He was vaguely interested by the skulls talking, not expecting a proper answer. "Through the process," the skull said. "?" Ed starts thinking about that. _What process?_ Ed starts looking for a history book.


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

_Chapter One:  Basic Exercises for Focusing Your Shinsoo_

"_Eh, baby stuff... But I guess it never hurts to brush up on the basics..."_


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 21, 2013)

Wrasse walks over to the skull, and hold it up to his face. He stare intently into its emerald eyes. He says nothing, just stares.


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

_Chapter Two:  Increasing Shinsoo Control by Visualization._

"_Hm, I guess I could use a few pointers here._"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm. Interesting. Thank you Mr.skull."
> Takime walks back over to the books and looks for something interesting


Takime makes a pile of book that could be semi-relevant and begins scanning them.

After an indeterminate period she stops, no dice.


Ichypa said:


> Wrasse walks over to the skull, and hold it up to his face. He stare intently into its emerald eyes. He says nothing, just stares.



"..."
"..."
"..."
"..."
"..."
"..."
"You can't afford me big boy."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Takime makes a pile of book that could be semi-relevant and begins scanning them.
> 
> After an indeterminate period she stops, no dice.




"Man there are so many books, yet I can't seem to find any on 'magic'."
Takime starts looking for books on magic harder


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Man there are so many books, yet I can't seem to find any on 'magic'."
> Takime starts looking for books on magic



She finds one. "Why magic doesn't exist.  By Philip d humperdonger PH.D"


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

_Chapter 3:  Extending Your Shinsoo Beyond Your Own Body_

"_Well, that's pretty much all my power is..._"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> She finds one. "Why magic doesn't exist.  By Philip d humperdonger PH.D"



"Geh?!"
Takime starts reading through the book to see why it would say that.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ed looks around to find a book on the history of the Emperor's rule. While looking for it, he stumbles on a large book that cataloged multiple weapons. _Hmm...This should be interesting. I might even find info on you, Maleficarum._


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Geh?!"
> Takime starts reading through the book to see why it would say that.



Takime begins reading the very well written book. It contained numerous proven theorums and equations. By the time she was finished she was quite convinced she and her magic didn't actually exist.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

Mika-chan finds a book with an innocent enough sounding name:

_God's Creation and how Shinsoo Fucks with It_

The slime girl stares intensely at the cover for a moment, then leaps back as if in shock,

"~Woooooooow. Mika-chan can read~!?"

She yanks it off the shelf and begins reading it with interest.


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

_Chapter 4:  Using Shinsoo To Wipe Without Toilet Paper_

"YE GODS, I'VE FOUND THE ANSWER!"

Robert bursts up from his chair triumphantly.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan finds a book with an innocent enough sounding name:
> 
> _God's Creation and how Shinsoo Fucks with It_
> 
> ...



Upon reading Mika immediately learned two words "monster" and "abomination" the terms "freak of nature" and "affront to logic and reason" pop up


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Takime begins reading the very well written book. It contained numerous proven theorums and equations. By the time she was finished she was quite convinced she and her magic didn't actually exist.



"Geeze, why did that guy say I had magic then? Hmm? Though normal people would regard someone as rather magical if they were like The Emperor... This was the only book on magic though. Maybe I should look around for the opposite?" 
Despite being thoroughly convinced something in Takime's heart told her to not fully believe it.
Takime starts looking for the most advanced book regarding shinso control she can find.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

_Hmmm...Mister's book looks interesting too...

No, Mikata. Focus on the one in front of you.

What's this mean, though? Sa. Tan. Ic. Hair? Mika-chans hair isnt real, silly~

Mika-chan~. Focus. _


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Upon reading Mika immediately learned two words "monster" and "abomination" the terms "freak of nature" and "affront to logic and reason" pop up


_Teeheehee, so *that's* where Mika-chan came from! Does this mean Mika-chan can use Shinsoo too~?

Probably.

~E-yaaaaaaaay~!_


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

_"By Angra Mainyu's right nipple, I can't wait to try this..."_

Robert sets the book back before eying an extremely important looking book in the center of one of the bookshelves.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Geeze, why did that guy say I had magic then? Hmm? Though normal people would regard someone as rather magical if they were like The Emperor... This was the only book on magic though. Maybe I should look around for the opposite?"
> Despite being thoroughly convinced something in Takime's heart told her to not fully believe it.
> Takime starts looking for the most advanced book regarding shinso control she can find.



"How I became a god and you can too by Rapetrain T. Assbreaker"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "How I became a god and you can too by Rapetrain T. Assbreaker"



Takime raises an eyebrow
"This could be a good laugh ~"
Takime reads through the book...


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

Mika-chan sets down her tome and, suddenly struck by a desire to see what cute animals are in the world, looks for a book that features the various noteworthy creatures of the Hive's zoology


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> _"By Angra Mainyu's right nipple, I can't wait to try this..."_
> 
> Robert sets the book back before eying an extremely important looking book in the center of one of the bookshelves.



Robert examines the book closely
"How to assert your male dominance in 5 easy steps by Albert Ivan N'tnobeta"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 21, 2013)

Kiel search for a book about biology about diversity of creatures to study on,trying to be knowledge about the beings there


----------



## Sablés (Dec 21, 2013)

Aeron begins searching for books on identifying magical items, still miffed that Johnny stole his amulet.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime raises an eyebrow
> "This could be a good laugh ~"
> Takime reads through the book...


When she finished Takime felt the overwhelming urge to end her sentences with brother and scram oh yeah. She felt powerful.



TehChron said:


> Mika-chan sets down her tome and, suddenly struck by a desire to see what cute animals are in the world, looks for a book that features the various noteworthy creatures of the Hive's zoology





lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel search for a book about biology about diversity of creatures to study on,trying to be knowledge about the beings there



Kiel sits quietly reading a book on the dangerous wildlife of the Hive. Mika bounces happily on his lap, also reading.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron begins searching for books on identifying magical items, still miffed that Johnny stole his amulet.



"101 interesting items by Dorathy T. Explorer"


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Robert examines the book closely
> "How to assert your male dominance in 5 easy steps by Albert Ivan N'tnobeta"



Robert reads the book intently, soaking up every word.

Then closes it and promptly forgets everything, opting instead to read "_The Friendzone and You:  Nice Guys Finish Last._"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

Mikata sits on the pedophiles lap, restraining her killing intent for the moment through use of her imagination on how to creatively use the Hives wildlife to painfully murder the bastard


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

Robert suddenly looks up and notices Mika bouncing on Kiel's... Lap.

"Kiel!  Have you no shame!?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> When she finished Takime felt the overwhelming urge to end her sentences with brother and scram oh yeah. She felt powerful.



"Wow, not bad. I doubt he is a god though, I mean unless he's secretly the emperor."


> Kiel sits quietly reading a book on the dangerous wildlife of the Hive. Mika bounces happily on his lap, also reading.


Takime uses this new found confidence and knowledge to subjugate Kiel.
Kiel get the hell away from mika, scram OH YEAH BROTHER!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

"~Yeah! Let Mika-chan read the book alone, it's the only way Mister Shiny will get Nachos~!"

At the random mention of Nacho denial, the girl's Tess begins to glow menacingly.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Ed looks through the book. Each weapon in the book details a weapons power, usage, prerequisite, and abilities of each weapon.He sped throught most of it to find the portion of the book that focuses on firearms. _Let's see, Maleficarum, Maleficarum..._ He finds a page on Maleficarum. _Ah, there we go. Now let's see what we have here..._


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

"Well, I feel like I've learned a lot today..."

Robert looks around to notice everyone else buried in their own books.

"...Nerds."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Yeah! Let Mika-chan read the book alone, it's the only way Mister Shiny will get Nachos~!"
> 
> At the random mention of Nacho denial, the girl's Tess begins to glow menacingly.



"Oh, maybe mika-chan should look up Nachos maybe learn how to  make them?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 21, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed looks through the book. Each weapon in the book details a weapons power, usage, prerequisite, and abilities of each weapon.He sped throught most of it to find the portion of the book that focuses on firearms. _Let's see, Maleficarum, Maleficarum..._ He finds a page on Maleficarum. _Ah, there we go. Now let's see what we have here..._



Maleficarum
Type: Gun
Personality: He will fuck your shit up
Power: Fucking shit up
Description: Looks like something that will fuck your shit up


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh, maybe mika-chan should look up Nachos maybe learn how to  make them?"



"~Mika-chan thinks Old Hag should just shut up and get back to looking up how to be useful in the kitchen~!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Kiel sits quietly reading a book on the dangerous wildlife of the Hive. Mika bounces happily on his lap, also reading.



Kiel  stay studying creatures and their respectives weakness without looking into Mika at all,searching for ways to put their down easly in his mind,next he search about something about the encounter from the princes and drifters, and if iposible about the encounter of the Emperor with  the guy that noone knows who was,maybe knowing more about them would be a help,he also search for knowledge about jelly jigger and meep meep



manidk said:


> Robert suddenly looks up and notices Mika bouncing on Kiel's... Lap.
> 
> "Kiel!  Have you no shame!?"




"Sorry leader i can't distract myself with that now,i'm reading you know?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan thinks Old Hag should just shut up and get back to looking up how to be useful in the kitchen~!"



"Ahh you're right, I think I'll look up how to cook a slime first."
Takime legitimately starts looking for a book on how to cook things like Mika-chan


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Maleficarum
> Type: Gun
> Personality: He will fuck your shit up
> Power: Fucking shit up
> Description: Looks like something that will fuck your shit up



_Huh. Well, that seemed pointless._ He looks around to find some other firearms.


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Sorry leader i can't distract myself with that now,i'm reading you know?"



Robert sat back in his chair.

"_Leader, huh?_"  

Robert looked towards the ceiling, stroking his chin and smirking.  His mind was elsewhere now.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ahh you're right, I think I'll look up how to cook a slime first."
> Takime legitimately starts looking for a book on how to cook things like Mika-chan



The slime girl waves _God's Creation and How Shinsoo Fucks with It_ energetically, now having removed the interfering p*d*p****.

"~This says Mika-chan can not be cooked by mortal means! Mika-chan's so _cool_~!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 21, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The slime girl waves "God's Creation and How Shinsoo Fucks with It"
> 
> "~This says Mika-chan can not be cooked by mortal means! Mika-chan's so _cool_~!"



"Uhuh, that's nice, Mika." Ed says as he reads about a machine gun that that has homing shinsoo bullets.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 21, 2013)

Satisfied, the young girl returns to the biology book.

_Ooooh, most unimaginably fucked up predators in the Hive! This chapter looks promising~!_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The slime girl waves _God's Creation and How Shinsoo Fucks with It_ energetically, now having removed the interfering p*d*p****.
> 
> "~This says Mika-chan can not be cooked by mortal means! Mika-chan's so _cool_~!"


Takime continues to look anyway.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 21, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "101 interesting items by Dorathy T. Explorer"



Aeron was deeply entranced by the information contained in the book _Fascinating....the hell is a Swiper?_ 

He then stumbles onto what appeared to be a page detailing  the round item he found in his pocket.


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

Robert stops daydreaming and grabs another tome.

_Kamen Rider Wizard:  The Written Series_

"_Hm, sounds nice..._"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 21, 2013)

Kiel also search for monsters with similar powers as his owns


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 21, 2013)

Putting the skull down, Wrasse begins to search for books on medicine and his family's traditional healing arts, since they would likely be related.


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

_And so Kamen Rider kicked Phoenix into the sun, the end._

"_Why does this all sound so familiar?_"

"Hey, Takime, check this book out, it's pretty sweet."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> _And so Kamen Rider kicked Phoenix into the sun, the end._
> 
> "_Why does this all sound so familiar?_"
> 
> "Hey, Takime, check this book out, it's pretty sweet."


Takime give up on looking for the book and goes over to Robert
"Oh, let me see."
Takime reads the title "Kamen Rider Wizard: The Written Series"
"Rider?"
Takime starts reading and her jaw drops
"Robert is this supposed to be a joke?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime give up on looking for the book and goes over to Robert
> "Oh, let me see."
> Takime reads the title "Kamen Rider Wizard: The Written Series"
> "Rider?"
> ...



"What do you mean?  It's a pretty interesting story!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> "What do you mean?  It's a pretty interesting story!"



"I had a dream about that white guy before I even read this book and- and... the transformations, the powers, magic? Are you telling me someone wrote a book about me before I even existed?"

Takime starts freaking the fuck out


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I had a dream about that white guy before I even read this book and- and... the transformations, the powers, magic? Are you telling me someone wrote a book about me before I even existed?"
> 
> Takime starts freaking the fuck out



"Uh, Takime, this story is about some dude named Haruto..."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 21, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Uh, Takime, this story is about some dude named Haruto..."



Takime points at the passage of the white guy and how it describes him.
Then sews his likeness as she remembers it.

"How do I know what he looks like then? And this dragon bullshit as well. I, I think I'm going to lay down in that chair over there. Perhaps ask the Prince I can have that book later."


----------



## manidk (Dec 21, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime points at the passage of the white guy and how it describes him.
> Then sews his likeness as she remembers it.
> 
> "How do I know what he looks like then? And this dragon bullshit as well. I, I think I'm going to lay down in that chair over there. Perhaps ask the Prince I can have that book later."



"Hm, well, suit yourself.  Sorry for bringing this up, I just thought it was a cool story."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 22, 2013)

Wrasse fidns a book titled: _Traditional Oral Plasma Membrane Healing: Thy Strength Becomes Theirs!_ He sits down and starts to read it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hm, well, suit yourself.  Sorry for bringing this up, I just thought it was a cool story."



Takime lays down to sleep and dreams again. Guess who shows up.

"You again?!"
"I see that you found the book I left you. I knew you would end up reading that book about magic not being real, such drivel."
"How, how even?!"
"Magic."

Takime starts rubbing her head
"Having a headache in my dreams, if that isn't magic I don't know what is."
"I see you still haven't followed my advice about telling your friends the truth."
"And I told they aren't my friends they are just tools."
"That's why you'll never get stronger."
Takime glares at the man
"..."
"Jump to the left."
"Wha-"
Suddenly a dragon appears from behind Takime and starts attacking her
She narrowly avoids the  bite attack.
"HENSHIN!"


Nothing happens
"What?!"
The dragon breathes fire
"Crap!" Takime does a roll out of the way
and slightly catches on fire, she starts putting them out quickly

Burns appear in the real world on her arm.
"Who knew my other half would be so weak."
"You can talk?!"
"Of course I can I'm a magical dragon, what you thought I couldn't talk? Hehe."
"Meet your darker half, the one you have been borrowing power from."
"Nghh."
"So are you going to tell your friends the truth and believe in magic now? Every time you go to sleep this will happen otherwise."
"... Fine, I'll do it."

"Good! Now how about I start teaching you magic? Lets just start with one spell for now. Lets see... that copy ability I showed you before would be a nice start."
"How in the world are you supposed to copy yourself?"

"Like this, COPY!"
The man summons a circle that goes through him making an exact duplicate like a printer. The copy follows all of his movements exactly.
"That is how, you will it to be so. Magic is just an extension of your will."
"That is how, you will it to be so. Magic is just an extension of your will."

"Fine."
Takime tries the same except it only ends up being a circle about breast level
It scans it and makes a copy of the breasts then falls onto the metaphorical ground.
This happens in the waking world in front of Robert
Then the breasts return to Takime's body in both
"..."
"..."
"... No comment."


"Looks like I'll really have to put you through the gauntlet, you are more than powerful enough but lack skill."
Much fitful dreaming later and several body parts later (this seems instant to everyone on the outside, dreams can move fast after all)
"COPY!"
Takime finally makes an exact copy of herself
"Pant, pant, pant. Why does it feel like I just used up all of my Shinso?"
"Pant, pant, pant. Why does it feel like I just used up all of my Shinso?"
"Because you probably did."
"You, you are kidding right?"
"Don't be worried too much here, take my hand."
Takime hesitantly does so and is filled with shinso again in an instant
"That's all for today. Only freebie you get."
The white armored man disappears and Takime is left with the Darkness and the dragon again.
"I'll be seeing you later Gate."
The dragon fades into the darkness


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2013)

Robert, who was silently watching Takime thrash about in her sleep, decided to swear off any mind altering drugs from that point on after what he just thought he witnessed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert, who was silently watching Takime thrash about in her sleep, decided to swear off any mind altering drugs from that point on after what he just thought he witnessed.



Takime's calms down in her sleep and drifts away.


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime's calms down in her sleep and drifts away.



"Hm... Maybe it was just my imagination after al- What's that smell?"  The faint odor of burning flesh wafted through the air as Robert spied the burn appearing on Takime's arm.

"_I am so done with this shit I swear to Allah._"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hm... Maybe it was just my imagination after al- What's that smell?"  The faint odor of burning flesh wafted through the air as Robert spied the burn appearing on Takime's arm.
> 
> "_I am so done with this shit I swear to Allah._"



Mikata perks up at the smell of delicious, hateful cooking, a song mysteriously entering her mind












The slime girl opens her mouth and speaks with a voice not her own, "Rejoice, young beta, for your wish has been granted. There is no need to make excuses, simply revel in the opportunity you have been given. Your dream has finally come true."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hm... Maybe it was just my imagination after al- What's that smell?"  The faint odor of burning flesh wafted through the air as Robert spied the burn appearing on Takime's arm.
> 
> "_I am so done with this shit I swear to Allah._"



Wrasse paused in his reading to sniff the air. He Looked over and saw Robert freaking out, as usual, and saw the burn that had appeared without cause. Setting down his book, Wrasse went over and tended to his friend's wound in his usual fashion. Once the burn had gone away, he shook his head and said, "If I'd been allowed to perform an in depth examination like I'd wanted to earlier, maybe spontaneous combustion wouldn't be a problem." Then he returned to his book.


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata perks up at the smell of delicious, hateful cooking, a song mysteriously entering her mind
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"... You lost me."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> "... You lost me."



The girl's lips twist in a knowing smirk, her voice taking on a masculine warble, "Hmph. There is no need to keep up the act. For your dream, naturally a victim must appear. Rejoice, Robert-o, for your wish has come true."


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The girl's lips twist in a knowing smirk, her voice taking on a masculine warble, "Hmph. There is no need to keep up the act. For your dream, naturally a victim must appear. Rejoice, Robert-o, for your wish has come true."



Robert reaches into his pocket and pulls out a small bag of what looks like oregano or some other herb.  He alternates his stare for a few minutes between the bag and Mika, before tossing the bag into the trash.  A small ceramic object follows it, along with a lighter, but Robert thinks twice and keeps the lighter.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

Takime slowly starts to wake up.
"Ohh my head. Such a head ache. </3"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime slowly starts to wake up.
> "Ohh my head. Such a head ache. </3"



Mikata snaps her book shut carefully, and then walks towards the awakened woman, arms held firmly behind her back.

"Ah, Takime. It's been far too long."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 22, 2013)

_Alright, that's enough of that. I didn't find out much that was useful, anyways._ Ed puts the book back and walk over to find another book. He finds a book detailing shinsoo and the basics on how to weaponize it. "Hey Robert, you might wanna check this out," Ed said as he looked through it. _Is there a potrion that talks about how to mold shinsoo into bullets?_


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime slowly starts to wake up.
> "Ohh my head. Such a head ache. </3"



"Welcome back to the world of the living."



Phx12 said:


> _Alright, that's enough of that. I didn't find out much that was useful, anyways._ Ed puts the book back and walk over to find another book. He finds a book detailing shinsoo and the basics on how to weaponize it. "Hey Robert, you might wanna check this out," Ed said as he looked through it. _Is there a portion that talks about how to mold shinsoo into bullets?_



"Eh, most of that is old news."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata snaps her book shut carefully, and then walks towards the awakened woman, arms held firmly behind her back.
> 
> "Ah, Takime. It's been far too long."


Takime yawns
"Oh hey mika-chan. Trying out a new voice or something? If you've gotten that far in control maybe you can have your oppai."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert reaches into his pocket and pulls out a small bag of what looks like oregano or some other herb.  He alternates his stare for a few minutes between the bag and Mika, before tossing the bag into the trash.  A small ceramic object follows it, along with a lighter, but Robert thinks twice and keeps the lighter.



Wrasse subtly goes over to the trash can and pockets Robert's discarded items.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime yawns
> "Oh hey mika-chan. Trying out a new voice or something? If you've gotten that far in control maybe you can have your oppai."



The cosplaying child's unnatural smirk grows, her eyes closed in amusement at some hidden joke. "Ah, to be tasked with such a burdensome student, unable to recognize her own teacher. My poor Master, surely this is but another trial before I can join you in Heaven."

She turns to the side, her smirk only getting wider.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The cosplaying child's unnatural smirk grows, her eyes closed in amusement at some hidden joke. "Ah, to be tasked with such a burdensome student, unable to recognize her own teacher. My poor Master, surely this is but another trial before I can join you in Heaven."
> 
> She turns to the side, her smirk only getting wider.



"Hey mika-chan who are you imitating? It seems awfully familiar..."


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse subtly goes over to the trash can and pockets Robert's discarded items.



Robert noticed the movement and smirked.

"At least it isn't going to waste..."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hey mika-chan who are you imitating? It seems awfully familiar..."



The girl turns back towards Takime, her arms spread out as if in benediction, "Imitating? Foolish girl, I am merely making use of an empty shell. Surely you learned enough to be able to realize _that much_?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 22, 2013)

Wrasse put back his medical book, having memorized the important bits. The knowledge he'd gleaned would be very useful in the future. Scanning the bookshelves, Wrasse pulled out a new tome. It was titled _Kolds, Tools of the Mighty: A List of Known Kolds, their Abilities, and their purposes._ "Ooo, look Oblivificarus." Wrasse said, pulling out the sphere, "We can learn about you and your siblings!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 22, 2013)

Ed reads specific instructions on how to shape shinsoo. _Hmm...that gives me an idea._ 

_Let's see here..._ he holds out his pistol and, after emptying it, started concentrating shinsoo into a tiny spot in his gun barrel. He keeps doing so until he feels the shinsoo has just enough volume to be shaped like a bullet. _Alright, that should do it. Granted, I should try and fire it to check, but I don't think the owners'll be too happy about that._ He let's the shinsoo dissipate and fixes his pistol. _That'll have to do for now._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The girl turns back towards Takime, her arms spread out as if in benediction, "Imitating? Foolish girl, I am merely making use of an empty shell. Surely you learned enough to be able to realize _that much_?"


Takime thinks about how Mika-chan was born
"That's right she would be... but ghosts and spirits? But then again magic.
Takime looks at the girl closely and takes a chance
"Ma-master? </3"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime thinks about how Mika-chan was born
> "That's right she would be... but ghosts and spirits? But then again magic.
> Takime looks at the girl closely and takes a chance
> "Ma-master? </3"



"Indeed. It has been some time, foolish Takime."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Indeed. It has been some time, foolish Takime."



"I'm so sorry, because of my failing on that mission you..."
Takime prostrates herself before the possessed Mika
"I'm sorry."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'm so sorry, because of my failing on that mission you..."
> Takime prostrates herself before the possessed Mika
> "I'm sorry."


The girl turns back to her side, arms folded behind her back.

"Hmph. If you had wished to apologize for something, do so for having wasted my time on an incompetent apprentice such as yourself."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 22, 2013)

Kiel Shivers after reading some books as he searchs for something about Jilly Jegler and Meep Meep and a voice act in his mind

"My dear brother,how have you been? Its seems a long time after we talked a bit,yeah 3 years thats it right?"

"No,what you mean... Impossible" Kiel have flashbacks of a young kid with aa 9 years kid,his sister,and a look like 19 years old brother.

"You still haven't gone berserk? Thats impressive my dear brother,but looks like you escaped that removing everything you had,even her...."

"No.... Stop....." Kiel says i low tone, and more flashbacks about his brother beating up his little sister, and a group of elite soldiers trying to stop him as he start to mutate into a giant monster devovring,assimilating,draining,copying and destroying everything in his path,Kiel tryed to save that girl.

"Seems like you are not draining Shinsoo from your enemys Kiel,you put a limiter on yourself,but now is gone i'm here once again"

"Fuck you,go away,go away,go away!" Kiel let a tear drop in his cheek as he repeat the words, and remembers,that little girl that he was always playing with and being completely destroyed,every part of her body exposed on the ground and his brother assimilating it as it was nothing.

"Dear brother,devour,drain,assimilate,copy,evolve,you right eye isn't it----"


"I said stop friend" said Kiel to himself as destroyed his right eyes with own hands "This will recover anyway"

Kiel don't let the blood touch anything from the Prince,as he putted the books where them were, he still tryed to search for knowledge about his weapons as he teared up in hi left eye.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The girl turns back to her side, arms folded behind her back.
> 
> "Hmph. If you had wished to apologize for something, do so for having wasted my time on an incompetent apprentice such as yourself."



"I-I know I've barely improved at all despite getting stronger. I've only gotten a bit more skilled, just a bit."
Takime gets back up she has tears running down her face
"W-why are you here now though?~"
Though it's combined with the slutty tone of voice as if indignant that the old master has only returned just now.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I-I know I've barely improved at all despite getting stronger. I've only gotten a bit more skilled, just a bit."
> Takime gets back up she has tears running down her face
> "W-why are you here now though?~"
> Though it's combined with the slutty tone of voice as if indignant that the old master has only returned just now.



The girl's hand is raised to her forehead, frustration apparent, "Takime. Not only have you failed to become stronger in the magic Master entrusted me with, your own personalities have become even more fragmented than before."

The girl shakes her head with a sigh, "Honestly, one would think a proud Rider such as yourself would have been able to unite your five personalities. I can not allow myself to join Master while his final wish of me remains unfulfilled."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The girl's hand is raised to her forehead, frustration apparent, "Takime. Not only have you failed to become stronger in the magic Master entrusted me with, your own personalities have become even more fragmented than before."
> 
> The girl shakes her head with a sigh, "Honestly, one would think a proud Rider such as yourself would have been able to unite your five personalities. I can not allow myself to join Master while his final wish of me remains unfulfilled."


Takime's eyes turn silver the rest is still blue however
"... Then lets go outside and have it be like old times."
She points up
"The roof."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime's eyes turn silver the rest is still blue however
> "... Then lets go outside and have it be like old times."
> She points up
> "The roof."



The girl's eyes close, the sardonic smirk appearing once more.

"Very well. Lead the way."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The girl's eyes close, the sardonic smirk appearing once more.
> 
> "Very well. Lead the way."


Takime starts going up the stairs that lead directly to the roof that she spotted earlier.
"We're not fighting on the roof by the way, it's just to get a good view of where we will fight. Don't expect too much from me, that slime girl is pretty much impervious to everything."
Takime continues walking up


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime starts going up the stairs that lead directly to the roof that she spotted earlier.
> "We're not fighting on the roof by the way, it's just to get a good view of where we will fight. Don't expect too much from me, that slime girl is pretty much impervious to everything."
> Takime continues walking up



The girl's body follows her, arms remaining behind her back.

"There is no need to concern yourself. This creature lacks the ability to utilize magic, so I will be forced to rely on more mundane methods. Hmph. Even a failure such as you should be able to win a fight against a creature such as this."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The girl's body follows her, arms remaining behind her back.
> 
> "There is no need to concern yourself. This creature lacks the ability to utilize magic, so I will be forced to rely on more mundane methods. Hmph. Even a failure such as you should be able to win a fight against a creature such as this."


Her silver eyes glimmer for a moment
Takime makes it to the top of the roof looks around and points behind the castle to teh vast rocky area

"It'll be over there."
Takime jumps down and starts walking in that direction.
"This way the Prince won't yell at me for wrecking his place."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

"Hmph." Mikatas body follows closely behind.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Hmph."Mikatas body follows closely behind.



Takime stops
"This is the spot.~"
Takime tosses the sewing needle attached to a string into the air










*HENSHIN!* 
Her body goes completely naked surrounded by ice and water and the needle changes into a sword
which she catches after the transformation is complete.

Then she stretchs out her free arm
"Copy!"
A magical sigil passes over Takime and copies her
There are now two of her transformed.
"Your turn!"
"Your turn!"
They both point their sword at their former master


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

The child's form smiles in nostalgia at the sight.

"Such dazzling potential. Very well." The girl raises her arms up, inspecting them, an expression of dissatisfaction blooming across her features as she looks down at her frilly costume as well.

"This form is too constrained. Thankfully this container is able to freely shape itself into something more...suitable."

Shinsoo seems to gather in waves, as Mikata closes her eyes. They snap open, an intense pressure filling the air.














The armored warrior spreads his arms out, before leveling a finger at Takime.

"Come, child. It is time to reaquaint you with the Path of Heaven."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The child's form smiles in nostalgia at the sight.
> 
> "Such dazzling potential. Very well." The girl raises her arms up, inspecting them, an expression of dissatisfaction blooming across her features as she looks down at her frilly costume as well.
> 
> ...


"Still amazing as ever."
"Still amazing as ever."
Takime charges her sword up and begins with a wave of water elemental shinso slashes towards her former master.
"Show me just like old times old man!"
"Show me just like old times old man!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

"Such terrible form." The Red Rider of Heaven stretches out an index finger, shoves them into the streams, causing them to arc to his sides, passing by harmlessly.

"Even with this containers significant disadvantage against you, you still remain unable to so much as scratch it. What a useless child you are, Takime."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Such terrible form." The Red Rider of Heaven stretches out an index finger, shoves them into the streams, causing them to arc to his sides, passing by harmlessly.
> 
> "Even with this containers significant disadvantage against you, you still remain unable to so much as scratch it. What a useless child you are, Takime."



"Not quite you just shoved my shinso into nearby streams!"
"Not quite you just shoved my shinso into nearby streams!"
Takime raises her arms in the air
"Water heed my command rise!"
"Water heed my command rise!"
A burst of shinso briefly erupts from takime's bodies at the order and so does the water in the streams.
The water rises into the air to drench the battle field.
Takime shoves her swords into the ground
"Freeze!"
"Freeze!"
A sharp crack is heard as the ground turns to ice completely and goes towards her master who should be drenched in water


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 22, 2013)

Wrasse stood up. "I'm hungry." Wrasse announced. Putting his Kold book inside his bag, Wrasse went in seach of the Prince's kitchen. After a bit of wandering around, and asking a few servants who oddly shuddered at the mention of it, Wrasse found the room of food preparation. He pulled open the fridge, and was assaulted by a blast of fridged air and snow. Instead of orderly shelves of food, the refrigerator was merely a portal to some sort of arctic realm. Wrasse, after painting himself with spit to heighten his endurance, Stepped through the portal, determined to grab a bite even if it killed him.


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2013)

Robert was purposely choosing to ignore all events currently going on, as he was wrapped up in a new book.

_The Secret To The Conceptual Cool Shades, By Gas Q. Bill_

_"How is this even possible?"_


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 22, 2013)

As Wrasse's eyes adjusted to the gloom of the fridge's icy interior, he could see that he was surrounded by piles of frozen meat. Wrasse selected a ham, but judged it subpar for sandwich making quality. He strode on.

Hours later, he had wandered deep into the reaches of the refrigerator. He couldn't even see any food around him anymore.
"Hello!" Wrasse called out, bored of looking. "Is there any tasty food out there?"
"Hello? Who are you?" Wrasse turned around to find a man sitting an odd, wooly steed staring down at him.
"I'm Wrasse." Wrasse said. "Who are you?"
"I'm L-" the man began, but Wrasse interrupted him with a foot to the throat. He went down like a stone.
After rifling through his pockets, Wrasse found that the man was disgustingly poor. He and no money, only some disgusting looking rations, and some weird metal tube thing. Wrasse shook his head. How were highway robbers supposed to make a living if no one carried their valuables around on their persons? Pocketing the man's stuff, Wrasse hopped onto his new ride and in short order figured out how to make it go. Wrasse rode off into the distance, leaving his latest victim to freeze to death.


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert was purposely choosing to ignore all events currently going on, as he was wrapped up in a new book.
> 
> _The Secret To The Conceptual Cool Shades, By Gas Q. Bill_
> 
> _"How is this even possible?"_



Robert finished up the book, satisfied.

"_I don't know how that bastard did it, but he left me clue or two..._"

He then decided to read a book on architecture within The Hive.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 22, 2013)

Wrasse shielded his eyes from the snow as he took in the scene in front of him. Huge, quadrapedle war machines lumbered through the valley below, moving on some sort of bunker entrenched in the mountains at the other end of the valley. Various smaller machines stalked across the ground, and nimble ships zipped through the air. _Pew pew!_ echoed through the frigid air. "Huh." Wrasse said. Holding up Oblivificarus, he said, "Get them to settle down, will you? That noise they're making is irritating my ears." Waves of force roared across the valley, turning war machines into scrap metal and soldiers into stains on the snow. In seconds, the battle field had gone silent. Humming a cheery tune, Wrasse nudged his steed off toward the bunker.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 22, 2013)

_Let's see if I've got this right. Nothing here seems to be too interesting._

 Ed walks out of the room and goes outside, standing on the bridge near the castle. _Let's try this again._ He focuses, and in about two seconds, Ed forms a bullet in his gun. He then thinks about the second point on the move. 

_Alright, think about the mechanisms of a gun. Act as the trigger of the gun and when I pull the trigger, force it out like a bullet going through the barrel._ He aims at a rock about a foot tall and pulls the trigger. The ball of shinsoo shoots out of the gun, creating a small trail of shinsoo behind it. The trail looks almost as if it were an oval with the ball at the front, making the whole thing look similar to a beam. The ball travels faster than a bullet, so fast Ed couldn't see it, hitting the rock and making a small explosion. When the dust cleared, nothing but pieces and dust was left. _Well, that worked. I wonder if I can try that with Artemis._


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2013)

Robert had followed Ed outside to observe what his teammate was working on.  The boredom inside the mansion was killing him.

"_That's a surprising amount of growth after just reading a book..._"

Robert continued walking along the bridge, looking for a quiet place to meditate.  A place to begin working on his own growth.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 22, 2013)

Wrasse road into base, where he found various people clad in arctic gear hiding behind boxes. "Greetings, friends!" Wrasse called. "My name is Wrasse, and I'm your new overlord." Spotting a huge, sleek, beautiful spaceship sitting in the back of the hanger, Wrasse pointed at it and declared, "Dibs."
"Hey!" Called a man standing next to a walking shag carpet. "You can't take that! That's m-" Wrasse silenced his dissent with a scissor kick to the throat and judo-tossing his furry compatriot into a box of grenades. "Anyone else got objections?" He asked. Everyone shook their heads. "Gooood." Wrasse said, grinning and admiring his new ship.

A few weeks later, after a short spree of destruction to acquire the necessary materials and personnel for the "Rebel" and "Imperial" engineers to pgrade and outfit the ship to his desires, Wrasse waved good-bye to the arctic base. As he flew off, wearing his new clothes, taken from the ship's previous owner, Wrasse sighed with regret. Though he'd spent much time in this land, he hadn't found something that had sated his hunger-
Wrasse spotted something moving below, and flew down to investigate.

*1.7 Seconds after Wrasse entered the fridge*

The fridge rattled and shook in the corner of the kitchens. Head Chef Zeff, having experience this kind of thing before, quickly ran over and pulled the door open. Something shot out of the fridge, zipping out the -- thankfully open -- kitchen window. The object zoomed through the air, until over the castle it exploded with a soft _boom_, whereupoon it expanded into to fully-fledged space ship. The _Millennium Falcon_ descended until it reached the part of the roof where Ed and Robert were, and started hovering. A door opened in the side of a ship, and a ramp slid out. Wrasse, looking like a blue Han Solo, descended, Cool Shades inexplicable-yet-apporpriately on his face, and chewing on a sandwich.
"This," Wrasse said to Ed and Robert, holding up his sandwich, "Is the greatest sandwich ever. You should really try some if you get the chance. What did people call this? Wampa? Anyway, its great. We should really see if the Prince has some in his larder."


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2013)

Robert gazed at Wrasse serenely before turning around and walking off.

"_When is this shit going to wear off?_"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Tchh. Lets see if this works."
> "Tchh. Lets see if this works."
> Takime thinks back to the man in white and how he copied the weapon
> "Copy!"
> ...


One Takime clashes with the axe with both swords and the other ends up attacking the side. A crack like a sharp gunshot is heard throughout.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 22, 2013)

Wrasse watched Rboert smile at him and walk away. _I should really examine him. I'm starting to get worried that something's wrong with his head._ Wrasse thought. Since Ed seemed focused on other things, Wrasse hopped back into the _Millennium Falcon_ and flew over to where Mika and Takime were sparring.
"Hey guys! You should try this sandwich sometime!" Wrasse said, waving the aforementioned lunch item.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> One Takime clashes with the axe with both swords and the other ends up attacking the side. A crack like a sharp gunshot is heard throughout.



_ Kunai Mōdo!_

The axe shifts into a diminutive knife, blurring as it deflects all four blades simultaneously.

"Naive."

The red figure steps towards one of the pair, the blades unerringly parried with a minimum of force.

"Such crude techniques are useless. REJOICE, Takime. For your lesson shall now be granted."

The beetle on his belt changes shape



"Hyper Zector!"

_Haipā Kurokku Appu!_


----------



## manidk (Dec 22, 2013)

Robert's eyes follow the Wrasselucination as it flies up and begins talking to Takimelucination and Mikalucination.

Robert smiles and continues walking down the bridge.  He spies a small grassy hill off to the side.  "_Looks perfect._"

As he sits down and begins focusing on aligning his chakras and focusing his shinsoo, he hears a strange voice.

_"Hey, chump."_

"Who are you?"

_"You know who..."_

"I really don't... Look, today has been really draining on me, can you just finish up haunting me and leave so that I can meditate in peace?"

_"friend I'll have you meditating in pieces if you keep giving me lip.  I will hop through a goddamn rift and stick my foot so far up your ass that the water on my knee will quench your thirst."_

Robert sighed aloud.  "Please just leave me alone."

_"...Fine.  Some asshole took all my swords anyways, gotta go get them back.  I swear, what some people do to appear clever.  It's just bad writing, you know?"_

"I haven't the faintest clue what the hell you're going on about."

_"Yeah, lucky you.  Stuck in here with a good GM and no room for your best buddy.  You've changed, man."_

"If you mean my ventures into mind-altering substances, you're right...  But I'm definitely staying away from those after this farce."

The voice disappeared, mumbling something about swords and cursing intensely.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert's eyes follow the Wrasselucination as it flies up and begins talking to Takimelucination and Mikalucination.
> 
> Robert smiles and continues walking down the bridge.  He spies a small grassy hill off to the side.  "_Looks perfect._"
> 
> ...



_Huh. Looks like I'm not the only one haunting ol' Roberto._

_Hrrm. Who in the hell are you?_

_Oh, come on, GB, don't we go way back sometime in the future?_

_What?_

_Look. Here's the thing. Roberto is *my* buttmonkey. Get your own._

_...It seems that you and I have something in common, then._

_Oh. Ooooooooooooh. This I can get behind._

_Hrrm. Now where did you come from, anyway?_

_Got put on a bus. Then it apparently exploded violently. Turns out that doesn't count as a ranged attack so I was pretty much screwed. Not how I saw myself going, to be honest with you._

_Painful and Firey death. That's something I can get behind, myself._

_Well, us trying to kill each other hasn't happened yet, so let's go have ourselves a grand ol' time until the day we come to blows, kukukuku._

_Well, whatever. Looks we're going to make our good friend Robert...Feel the burn._

_Kukukukukuku_

_Pffftahahahahahahahaha_


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 22, 2013)

Totally ignore by the two contestants, Wrasse sat down and continued to eat his sandwich.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 22, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _ Kunai Mōdo!_
> 
> The axe shifts into a diminutive knife, blurring as it deflects all four blades simultaneously.
> 
> ...


"Crap!"
"Crap!"
Both Takime's turn into a liquid and then reform to grapple him
"I'll just freeze you directly then!"
"I'll just freeze you directly then!"
Her master starts to be covered in ice.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 22, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Crap!"
> "Crap!"
> Both Takime's turn into a liquid and then reform to grapple him
> "I'll just freeze you directly then!"
> ...



"Hmph, what are you trying to hit?"

The armor fades from within the ice, an afterimage.

"It's as grandmother always said, to be a Rider is to walk alongside death, Takime."



"Perfect Zecter!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Hmph, what are you trying to hit?"
> 
> The armor fades from within the ice, an afterimage.
> 
> ...



"Gah."
Takime's form reverts out of fear from the past and so does the copy

"A-Are you saying you are death then, yea right!"
"Henshin!"
Takime transforms once again
"What's the point of death if it causes a life to not reach it's prime?"
"Drilllll!"
A drill appears on Takime's leg.
"Copy, Copy."
A drill appears on Takime's other leg then arms.
Then she rapidly drills under the earth out of sight weakening the structure of the ground  by turning everything underneath like sand while hiding.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Gah."
> Takime's form reverts out of fear from the past and so does the copy
> 
> "A-Are you saying you are death then, yea right!"
> ...



"Takime." The masked man replies sadly, "It is not death that kills a Rider. But Fear. Only by understanding what it means to walk alongside death, can you truly begin to move forward. REJOICE, Takime."

The air stills, becomes tense.

"You are about to receive a lesson that only a select few can claim to have learned at great cost. Hyper Blade!"

The blade charges with tachyons, somehow, and glows gold as the Tess begins to wear down from the strain its being put under. The blade is swung down, unleashing a massive wave of destruction at the earth beneath him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Takime." The masked man replies sadly, "It is not death that kills a Rider. But Fear. Only by understanding what it means to walk alongside death, can you truly begin to move forward. REJOICE, Takime."
> 
> The air stills, becomes tense.
> 
> ...



"!!!"
The earth recedes into sand and several minutes pass
A bloodied hand shoots up from it along with a gasp for air
It's the wind form of takime her appearance has changed somewhat however now more mature 
[YOUTUBE]UvQEq6h-tfs[/YOUTUBE]
The attack had completely shattered the Earth form.
She makes her way to solid land
"Bastard almost made me bite it. Where did he go?"
Takime looks around


----------



## TehChron (Dec 23, 2013)

Mikata lay some distance away from the blast zone, reduced to her original purple slime form.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata lay some distance away from the blast zone, reduced to her original purple slime form.



"So you couldn't last, a shame I wanted to keep going. Mikachan doesn't look too good, better keep my distance."
"HENSHIN!"
Takime transforms then moves herself around with air
"Mika, are you okay?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 23, 2013)

Some muffled gurgling sounds are all that come in reply


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Some muffled gurgling sounds are all that come in reply



"Still alive at least."
Takime notices Wrasse nearby
"Well Wrasse you are a doctor right?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Still alive at least."
> Takime notices Wrasse nearby
> "Well Wrasse you are a doctor right?"



"Indeed." Wrasse said, walking over and munching on his sandwich. "Let's see what we can do..." He decided to try out the trick he'd learned from his book. Swishing his saliva around, he felt himself getting a little tired. He spat onto Mikata, and the new compound of saliva transferred some of Wrasse's vigor to the slime girl.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 23, 2013)

Nothing happens


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 23, 2013)

Wrasse shrugged, and said, "It didn't work. I recommend either immediate euthanization or just waiting to see what happens." He took another bite of the wampa sandwich.


----------



## manidk (Dec 23, 2013)

Robert sat on his hilltop, his mind now clear of strange intruders.

A small rock was in front of him, within one of his barriers.

The barrier shrunk as a crack split the rock in two vertically.

The barrier then grew large and compressed again, forcing the rock back together in a completely different arrangement.

Robert focused harder as a bead of sweat rolled down his forehead, and the barrier disintegrated.  The fragments of the rock were now nowhere to be seen, and if you were really paying attention, you could feel air rushing in to fill the void in the space it occupied.

"Well, at least something good came out of today."

Content, Robert continued his meditation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse shrugged, and said, "It didn't work. I recommend either immediate euthanization or just waiting to see what happens." He took another bite of the wampa sandwich.



"Fine then, you can just heal me then."
Takime flys over to wrasse and reverts to a more matured red form

"And don't you dare try anything pervy."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert sat on his hilltop, his mind now clear of strange intruders.
> 
> A small rock was in front of him, within one of his barriers.
> 
> ...



_Psst. Pssssssssssssssst.

I don't think Robert can hear you.

Well, that's good then. I'll just go on and inform Alyssis that we've been replaced

Who?

Oh, don't worry about it. Kukuku, with this, it's finally my victory. Pukukukukukukuku.

Hrrrrrrm. I don't really get it, but good for you._


----------



## manidk (Dec 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Psst. Pssssssssssssssst.
> 
> I don't think Robert can hear you.
> 
> ...



"_Over my dea-...  Alysis?  That sounds familiar...  For some reason it conjures the image of Satan in my mind..._"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> "_Over my dea-...  Alysis?  That sounds familiar...  For some reason it conjures the image of Satan in my mind..._"



_No need to worry yourself, Roberto. I'm already well accustomed with...

Making deals with the devil?

...Yes. Yes I am...

*applies invisible shades*

Eat a dick you friend._


----------



## manidk (Dec 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _No need to worry yourself, Roberto. I'm already well accustomed with...
> 
> Making deals with the devil?
> 
> ...



"_Wait a minute... Aaron, right?  I remember you somehow... Aren't you on a bus?  Go run over that Jimmy asshole._"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> "_Wait a minute... Aaron, right?  I remember you somehow... Aren't you on a bus?  Go run over that Jimmy asshole._"



_Who's Jimmy? He sounds irrelevant

Yes. He was on the same bus as me. Didn't survive either

Ah. So that's why I associated him with Terry

Who?

Dont worry about it. I'm sure he's in a better place now_


----------



## manidk (Dec 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Who's Jimmy? He sounds irrelevant
> 
> Yes. He was on the same bus as me. Didn't survive either
> 
> ...



"_Anywhere is a better place than with you guys, honestly.  By the way, Gas, I found the book you left for me.  About the Shades?"_


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 23, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Psst. Pssssssssssssssst.
> 
> I don't think Robert can hear you.
> 
> ...





manidk said:


> "_Over my dea-...  Alysis?  That sounds familiar...  For some reason it conjures the image of Satan in my mind..._"



_What the hell are you two doing? Is this what you guys get up to when I'm not keeping an eye on you every damn second? And who's the red head?_


----------



## manidk (Dec 23, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> _What the hell are you two doing? Is this what you guys get up to when I'm not keeping an eye on you every damn second? And who's the red head?_



"_Oh god dammit, you're here too!  She's just a member of my group here, don't think anything of it."_

_"Teehee!  Wobert has a cwush!"_

"You're all so insufferable, I swear!  That's why I'm here and not there!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Fine then, you can just heal me then."
> Takime flys over to wrasse and reverts to a more matured red form
> 
> "And don't you dare try anything pervy."


Takime waits on wrasse to finish his sandwich
"Now will you heal me?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> "_Oh god dammit, you're here too!  She's just a member of my group here, don't think anything of it."_
> 
> _"Teehee!  Wobert has a cwush!"_
> 
> "You're all so insufferable, I swear!  That's why I'm here and not there!"



_Not her,_ him. _Or do you actually think I need to be worried such that I would think anything of it?_


Wrasse finished his sandwich with a satisfied sigh. "All right, where are you hurt, Reddy?" he asked Takime.


----------



## manidk (Dec 23, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> _Not her,_ him. _Or do you actually think I need to be worried such that I would think anything of it?_



"_Certainly not!  And..._"  Robert looked around.  "_Red head?_"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse finished his sandwich with a satisfied sigh. "All right, where are you hurt, Reddy?" he asked Takime.



"Would the words *everywhere* be a good description? Pretty sure I'm going to pass out soon here."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> "_Certainly not!  And..._"  Robert looked around.  "_Red head?_"



_That particular question was directed at Aaron, not you. By the way, what was that I heard about earlier? About my name conjuring images of Satan?_



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Would the words *everywhere* be a good description? Pretty sure I'm going to pass out soon here."



"Then you might have to put up with some potential, if entirely accidental, perversion." Wrasse told her matter-of-factly. "If we were defining perversion by intent, then nothing I do would be perverted; I am always a professional when it comes to healing my patients. That hasn't stopped you lot from complaining about my methods once you're no longer half dead, though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Then you might have to put up with some potential, if entirely accidental, perversion." Wrasse told her matter-of-factly. "If we were defining perversion by intent, then nothing I do would be perverted; I am always a professional when it comes to healing my patients. That hasn't stopped you lot from complaining about my methods once you're no longer half dead, though."


"I'll... I'll derive no pleasure from it then."
Takime has her eyes closed and is blushing
"Get it over with."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I'll... I'll derive no pleasure from it then."
> Takime has her eyes closed and is blushing
> "Get it over with."



"See? Proof right here: Its not me that's perverted, it all of you bastards." Wrasse said, pointing to Takime's tomato-red face. He goes over and gives her a good licking from head to toe, leaving her as good as new.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "See? Proof right here: Its not me that's perverted, it all of you bastards." Wrasse said, pointing to Takime's tomato-red face. He goes over and gives her a good licking from head to toe, leaving her as good as new.


Takime's body shivers
"Brrrr... I'm going to Robert for some clothes. Also keep an eye on Mika..."
Takime starts walking towards the castle, then along a bridge on the way there and spots Robert meditating outside on a grassy hill.
"Robert, I need clothes!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 23, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> _That particular question was directed at Aaron, not you. By the way, what was that I heard about earlier? About my name conjuring images of Satan?_



_"You act like this is the first time I've ever said tha- wait a minute."_



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Robert, I need clothes!"



"By the Wrath of Asura, woman!"

Robert tosses her a red sheet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> "By the Wrath of Asura, woman!"
> 
> Robert tosses her a red sheet.



Takime catches it and sews it up into an outfit.

*Spoiler*: __ 




+ 



Then walks over closer to Robert and sits next to him with her legs hanging over the edge swinging
"How come you are way out here... OH! I remember I had something to tell you didn't I? But... I'd like to ask you a few questions myself before telling you. How come you have so much control?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> _"You act like this is the first time I've ever said tha- wait a minute."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Is that your new dom? Tell her I say hi._


----------



## manidk (Dec 23, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime catches it and sews it up into an outfit.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



"Control over what, exactly?  You never specified last time."



Ichypa said:


> _Is that your new dom? Tell her I say hi._



"_How the hell are you still here?  Shouldn't you be headed to Asgard right now?"_

_"Swords."_

"_Ugh...."_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Control over what, exactly?  You never specified last time."



"Well... what I mean is what drives you to have so much control over your powers? I still can't manage it, finding a real reason."
A small crack is heard as Takime kicks the edge as if in frustration and some chipped rock falls


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 23, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Control over what, exactly?  You never specified last time."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_TELL HER I SAID HI, ROBERT. If you think I can't hurt you through the Fourth Wall, then you've got another think coming._


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "_Anywhere is a better place than with you guys, honestly.  By the way, Gas, I found the book you left for me.  About the Shades?"_





Ichypa said:


> _What the hell are you two doing? Is this what you guys get up to when I'm not keeping an eye on you every damn second? And who's the red head?_





manidk said:


> "_Oh god dammit, you're here too!  She's just a member of my group here, don't think anything of it."_
> 
> _"Teehee!  Wobert has a cwush!"_
> 
> "You're all so insufferable, I swear!  That's why I'm here and not there!"





Ichypa said:


> _Not her,_ him. _Or do you actually think I need to be worried such that I would think anything of it?_
> 
> 
> Wrasse finished his sandwich with a satisfied sigh. "All right, where are you hurt, Reddy?" he asked Takime.





manidk said:


> "_Certainly not!  And..._"  Robert looked around.  "_Red head?_"





Ichypa said:


> _That particular question was directed at Aaron, not you. By the way, what was that I heard about earlier? About my name conjuring images of Satan?_
> 
> 
> 
> "Then you might have to put up with some potential, if entirely accidental, perversion." Wrasse told her matter-of-factly. "If we were defining perversion by intent, then nothing I do would be perverted; I am always a professional when it comes to healing my patients. That hasn't stopped you lot from complaining about my methods once you're no longer half dead, though."





manidk said:


> _"You act like this is the first time I've ever said tha- wait a minute."_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Was Robert always like this?

Pretty much. You should've seen the time I dressed myself up as a pop singer. Good times.

Hrrrrm. Sounds like quite the story. Who's the hottie?

That would be Alysis. Alysis, Gas Bill. Gas Bill, Alysis. We try to kill each other in the future._


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> _TELL HER I SAID HI, ROBERT. If you think I can't hurt you through the Fourth Wall, then you've got another think coming._



_Pukukuku, I've been practicing. Turns out some shaman's can pour their prana into a wandering soul and materialize it so it can affect the material plane. How'd you like to form an OverSoul with me, Alysis?

Fourth Wall? Oversoul? What the hell are you two talking about?_


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well... what I mean is what drives you to have so much control over your powers? I still can't manage it, finding a real reason."
> A small crack is heard as Takime kicks the edge as if in frustration and some chipped rock falls



Robert thinks for a long time, staring off into the horizon.

"I think you're overestimating me.  I had time, is all.  Time alone, all to myself.  Weren't you from The Pitts as well?  You should know how it was there.  I mean, I guess I could give you the whole "My powers are for protecting people" line, and maybe it's part true...  But what use is a protecting power that only works in a fight?  Can barriers protect you from starving?  From Heat?  From Sickness?  They can't.  I'd be lying to myself and you if I gave that as the reason.  So yeah.  The reason, I guess, is simply because I had too much time on my hands."



Ichypa said:


> _TELL HER I SAID HI, ROBERT. If you think I can't hurt you through the Fourth Wall, then you've got another think coming._



_"I know *you* could, devil woman.  But I will do no such thing."_


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert thinks for a long time, staring off into the horizon.
> 
> "I think you're overestimating me.  I had time, is all.  Time alone, all to myself.  Weren't you from The Pitts as well?  You should know how it was there.  I mean, I guess I could give you the whole "My powers are for protecting people" line, and maybe it's part true...  But what use is a protecting power that only works in a fight?  Can barriers protect you from starving?  From Heat?  From Sickness?  They can't.  I'd be lying to myself and you if I gave that as the reason.  So yeah.  The reason, I guess, is simply because I had too much time on my hands."
> 
> ...














_Oh, hello there. What brings four wandering spirits to this out of the way location?

Oh, hey, Kotomine. Was just about to ask you the same thing.

Kotomine? I know no such individual, Ge-Person I've never met before. 
*Spoiler*:  



*smirk*




Yeah, then what's your name then?

Ko-Koltomine, naturally. Completely different. Also I am no Priest. I am a Rider. 

Hrrrm. You do strike me as a suspicious individual.

I'm here to train my useless student in the ways of our Master, but it seems that the container I was using simply wasn't up to the task.

Takime? You mean the damaged goods that Roberto's drooling over right now?

...Damaged goods. Far too plausible an explanation for me to be entirely comfortable with it. Hrrrm.

...*smirk* Well then, Gentles. This has been a most REJOICEful conversation, but it would seem that I have some suddenly pressing business to attend to. Farewell.

Old habits die hard I guess.

...Do you mean stirring up your associates?

No, I meant trolling the hell out of Roberto.

...Ah._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert thinks for a long time, staring off into the horizon.
> 
> "I think you're overestimating me.  I had time, is all.  Time alone, all to myself.  Weren't you from The Pitts as well?  You should know how it was there.  I mean, I guess I could give you the whole "My powers are for protecting people" line, and maybe it's part true...  But what use is a protecting power that only works in a fight?  Can barriers protect you from starving?  From Heat?  From Sickness?  They can't.  I'd be lying to myself and you if I gave that as the reason.  So yeah.  The reason, I guess, is simply because I had too much time on my hands."



"I see... I guess I'll tell you a small part of what I wanted to tell you and then ask another question. I'm not from The Pitts, I'm from one of the much higher layers."
Takime kicks the edge again
"What was it you wanted to protect but couldn't?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I see... I guess I'll tell you a small part of what I wanted to tell you and then ask another question. I'm not from The Pitts, I'm from one of the much higher layers."
> Takime kicks the edge again
> "What was it you wanted to protect but couldn't?"



Robert nodded at Takime's disclosure, as if it made so much sense that he felt like he had known all along.

"My family.  They were the only two people I had to protect, the only people I ever needed in life... And I couldn't even manage that much."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert nodded at Takime's disclosure, as if it made so much sense that he felt like he had known all along.
> 
> "My family.  They were the only two people I had to protect, the only people I ever needed in life... And I couldn't even manage that much."



_Yes, well, Roberto always was rather useless.

That's not quite what my experience with him was.

...Didn't he remove your heart and crush it or something?

I know. Never thought he'd have it in him, myself

Too true. Must be something in the air

Probably made it more combustible

_


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

TehChron said:


> _Was Robert always like this?
> 
> Pretty much. You should've seen the time I dressed myself up as a pop singer. Good times.
> 
> ...



_Charmed. Nice to meet you, Gas Bill._ *Invisible handshake noises* _Anyone who's eventually going to try and kill Aaron can't be all bad_



TehChron said:


> _Pukukuku, I've been practicing. Turns out some shaman's can pour their prana into a wandering soul and materialize it so it can affect the material plane. How'd you like to form an OverSoul with me, Alysis?
> 
> Fourth Wall? Oversoul? What the hell are you two talking about?_



_How about you make Gas Bill here your Oversoul? He clearly has as good a reason to troll Robert a you do, and his interference would be more legitimate than mine or yours._



manidk said:


> _"I know *you* could, devil woman.  But I will do no such thing."_



A bolt of lightning falls from the sky to strike Robert.

_You have two choices here. You can either tell her I say hi, or I come down there and say hi myself. Think good and hard about which choice will result in less pain for you._


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> A bolt of lightning falls from the sky to strike Robert.
> 
> _You have two choices here. You can either tell her I say hi, or I come down there and say hi myself. Think good and hard about which choice will result in less pain for you._



"_Honestly, they sound equally painful._"  A smirk crossed Robert's face... Or did it?  "_This shit really needs to wear off already._"

_"...Swords."_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert nodded at Takime's disclosure, as if it made so much sense that he felt like he had known all along.
> 
> "My family.  They were the only two people I had to protect, the only people I ever needed in life... And I couldn't even manage that much."



"Think about the times you've saved everyone here though.
Also I think your barriers could protect people starving, from Heat and from Sickness eventually by themselves. You've already done almost all of those things with a bit of help. The food you stored for us, the cold you've protected us from, you've helped protect us from injury."
Takime kicks the edge again there is a distinct crack this time
"Ah the next thing I suppose I'll tell you is that I work for The Emperor, I have since the beginning."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> _Charmed. Nice to meet you, Gas Bill._ *Invisible handshake noises* _Anyone who's eventually going to try and kill Aaron can't be all bad_



_I must admit to being curious as to how that plays out myself_




> _How about you make Gas Bill here your Oversoul? He clearly has as good a reason to troll Robert a you do, and his interference would be more legitimate than mine or yours._



_Yeah, but if I do that theres a chance he'll read my memories. Can't be giving this guy any unnecessary advantages when the time comes. Besides, admit it...You'd love the chance to hurt something yourself again._ *creepy wink noises*





> A bolt of lightning falls from the sky to strike Robert.
> 
> _You have two choices here. You can either tell her I say hi, or I come down there and say hi myself. Think good and hard about which choice will result in less pain for you._



_Guess you didnt need my help after all._


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "_Honestly, they sound equally painful._"  A smirk crossed Robert's face... Or did it?  "_This shit really needs to wear off already._"
> 
> _"...Swords."_



_So...this is the Robert that did you in, GB. I can't say that I'm overly impressed

Hrrrm...To lack assertiveness to the degree that it erodes at his sense of reality. Impressive._


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "_Honestly, they sound equally painful._"  A smirk crossed Robert's face... Or did it?  "_This shit really needs to wear off already._"
> 
> _"...Swords."_



_Then it should be a simple choice to make._



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Think about the times you've saved everyone here though.
> Also I think your barriers could protect people starving, from Heat and from Sickness eventually by themselves. You've already done almost all of those things with a bit of help. The food you stored for us, the cold you've protected us from, you've helped protect us from injury."
> Takime kicks the edge again there is a distinct crack this time
> "Ah the next thing I suppose I'll tell you is that I work for The Emperor, I have since the beginning."



"Would you say the Emperor is more like you when he transforms, or more a magical girl like Mika-chan?" Wrasse said, suddenly appearing behind Takime and Robert.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

The puddle on the ground gurgles excitedly


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Think about the times you've saved everyone here though.
> Also I think your barriers could protect people starving, from Heat and from Sickness eventually by themselves. You've already done almost all of those things with a bit of help. The food you stored for us, the cold you've protected us from, you've helped protect us from injury."



"Food runs out, Takime.  It always does.  Heat... Do you remember how Silver died?" _Well, I didn't exactly try to protect him..._  "Sickness?  My powers don't heal.  They'd jut give you a sterile place to die."



> Takime kicks the edge again there is a distinct crack this time
> "Ah the next thing I suppose I'll tell you is that I work for The Emperor, I have since the beginning."



Robert takes this in as he continues staring off into the distance.

"Then why are we doing this?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Robert's mind was now clear, free of the voices that plagued him.

Although, if he turned his head just right, he could still hear the faintest word.

_Swords._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Would you say the Emperor is more like you when he transforms, or more a magical girl like Mika-chan?" Wrasse said, suddenly appearing behind Takime and Robert.


Takime jumps
"GAH! You shouldn't listen on private conversations like that blue pervert! There is no justice in it. Shoo go away."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert's mind was now clear, free of the voices that plagued him.
> 
> Although, if he turned his head just right, he could still hear the faintest word.
> 
> _Swords._



_Robert! ROBERT! I think he's managed to assert himself enough to ignore us, at least for now. Let's come back later. Wanna go get drinks? Booze is on Rider2._


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime jumps
> "GAH! You shouldn't listen on private conversations like that blue pervert! There is no justice in it. Shoo go away."



"Not until I have my answer." Wrasse says grimly.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> _Robert! ROBERT! I think he's managed to assert himself enough to ignore us, at least for now. Let's come back later. Wanna go get drinks? Booze is on Rider2._



_No, Alysis, he's simply entering into a state of denial. It's like how a Japanese person averts his eyes from a random street mugging by pretending it doesn't exist. He pretends he's living in a fantasy, because he lacks the willpower to cope with reality. 

So you're saying he's lost to us?

Indeed.

...I see. I guess this means he truly was unworthy of the Conceptual Shades after all

I hate you so much right now._


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

The last of the voices are pushed out of Robert's head by a metaphysical barrier.

Any more voices heard would simply exist within the minds of the voices themselves, not Robert's head.

_Swords._

Except that one.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Not until I have my answer." Wrasse says grimly.


"The emperor's might is pure he has no need of such things to my knowledge. Now go away."


manidk said:


> "Food runs out, Takime.  It always does.  Heat... Do you remember how Silver died?" _Well, I didn't exactly try to protect him..._  "Sickness?  My powers don't heal.  They'd jut give you a sterile place to die."



"You don't know until you try right? Copy!"
Takime makes an exact copy of herself
"See, I couldn't do that yesterday."
"See, I couldn't do that yesterday."
The copy then as if summoned to come back goes back into Takime's body.


> Robert takes this in as he continues staring off into the distance.
> 
> "Then why are we doing this?"


"Ah, doing what? Sitting here and talking or going on this journey? I'll be honest, I'm a total failure to my Masters and family on the 25th layer. This mission is my last chance."
Takime kicks the edge again there is a crack as the cliff starts to give way


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

Wrasse shakes his head. "Czar Palladium, please keep those two from falling to their certain doom." he asked, as he steps backwards to safety. The ally of justice appeared and snatched Robert and Takime away from the cliff just as it collapsed.


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

> "You don't know until you try right? Copy!"
> Takime makes an exact copy of herself
> "See, I couldn't do that yesterday."
> "See, I couldn't do that yesterday."
> The copy then as if summoned to come back goes back into Takime's body.



"Look, I appreciate your optimism, I really do...  But that power is something you already had in you.  My power is essentially Space warping, not food creation and healing.  If I could accomplish those things, I wouldn't be here right now."



> "Ah, doing what? Sitting here and talking or going on this journey? I'll be honest, I'm a total failure to my Masters and family on the 25th layer. This mission is my last chance."
> Takime kicks the edge again there is a crack as the cliff starts to give way



"Last chance?  So I take it there have been others...  Nobody is going to recognize their failed assassin hanging out with us, are they?"


"... Also, you're kind of wrecking my meditation hill."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Look, I appreciate your optimism, I really do...  But that power is something you already had in you.  My power is essentially Space warping, not food creation and healing.  If I could accomplish those things, I wouldn't be here right now."


"Do you know what space manipulation actually is Robert?"





> "Last chance?  So I take it there have been others...  Nobody is going to recognize their failed assassin hanging out with us, are they?"
> 
> 
> "... Also, you're kind of wrecking my meditation hill."]



"I change too often for just anyone to recognize me really. And um sorry. Thanks for that save Wrasse, but still shoo."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

> "I change too often for just anyone to recognize me really. And um sorry. Thanks for that save Wrasse, but still shoo."



"I just _did._" Wrasse complained. "I left and got another sandwich. Now I'm back here. See?" Wrasse held out a new wampawich.


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Do you know what space manipulation actually is Robert?"



"I should think so, why?"



> "I change too often for just anyone to recognize me really. And um sorry. Thanks for that save Wrasse, but still shoo."



"Hm, that's good then...  Was there anything else?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I should think so, why?"



"Warp that sandwich away from Wrasse to you.( be sure to give it back)"
Then Takime points to the River
"Warp the water over to us."


manidk said:


> "Hm, that's good then...  Was there anything else?"



"Well to sum things up I'm on a mission to scout out all of the corruption taking place in the hive... and to infiltrate the black scorpions, basically join them."


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

"What does that solve?  If I'm close enough to warp something, why wouldn't I just grab it with my own hands?  All that does is move things..."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Warp that sandwich away from Wrasse to you.( be sure to give it back)"
> Then Takime points to the River
> "Warp the water over to us."



Wrasse fixed Robert with a look. "Try it." he said, his voice uncharacteristically cold." Just. Fucking. Try it."


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse fixed Robert with a look. "Try it." he said, his voice uncharacteristically cold." Just. Fucking. Try it."



"If I wanted to, it'd be done and gone before you even realized you were munching on nothing but air."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "What does that solve?  If I'm close enough to warp something, why wouldn't I just grab it with my own hands?  All that does is move things..."



Robert gets a HARD slap to the back of his head
"Idiot! The distance, if you have enough power you could bring something like that to The Pitts themselves directly. Your powers have the potential to be S class because they manipulate space."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "If I wanted to, it'd be done and gone before you even realized you were munching on nothing but air."



Wrasse glowered and said nothing, but his eyes said that Robert would be dead and the sandwich would be back in Wrasse's hand to munch on before Robert's skin cells had a chance to land on it. He walked away, eating his sandwich in quiet dignity.


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert gets a HARD slap to the back of his head
> "Idiot! The distance, if you have enough power you could bring something like that to The Pitts themselves directly. Your powers have the potential to be S class because they manipulate space."



"Gah!"  Robert rubbed the back of his head.

Robert had never really though of that, honestly.

He didn't even know if his powers could work from one floor to another, much less multiple floors.  Still, it was something worth looking in to.  And yet...

"Even if I was able to do it five seconds from now, it'd still be too late."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

The ground mysteriously rumbled


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Gah!"  Robert rubbed the back of his head.
> 
> Robert had never really though of that, honestly.
> 
> ...



"Maybe... maybe not. You haven't tried yet have you? To manipulate space is to manipulate everything. Who knows, you might be able to mess with time if you get strong enough."
Takime looks towards the stronghold and then gets up.
"Lets go back then. Finally have that off my chest."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Suddenly the world is swimming in darkness

The sky and the ground swing rhythmical in tandom, the rolling of the ocean. The background and foreground  seems to melt away invisibly. The world changes in composition. The smell of fish and flaxon weeds fill your nostrils as you become away of the dank cold clamminess embracing your skin.


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

"What the hell?" Robert surrounds himself, Takime, Wrasse, and the puddle of Mika-Chan~ in a barrier.

"You guys ok?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "What the hell?" Robert surrounds himself, Takime, Wrasse, and the puddle of Mika-Chan~ in a barrier.
> 
> "You guys ok?"



Roberts voice echoes weirdly  as it projects into the darkness

Oh my... What have we here the darkness replies, at once coming from every where and nowhere
You are new here, it continues, you didn't open the gate, I would have sensed it. So how did you get here little birds?


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

Placing the Dora guide back where it belonged, Aeron motions away from the bookshelf. Accidentally his wings snap off a book with a gold plating edged on the sides. Upon reading the title, Aeron immediately took interest.

_Idiot's Guide to Manipulating Royalty_

Speed reading through all 380 pages, Aeron stumbles upon the primary subject of the human's customs

_-The key to controlling Nobles is to become one of them thus comprehending their thought patterns - In the event that you have not already been bred as royalty, there lays but a single recourse to understanding nobility in a short timeframe - this method is Tea. Following the revelation came several rules:

One must drink Tea at least 3 times a day. 
Tea must be drunk in an elegant fashion
Tea time must not be interrupted under any circumstance
The brand of Tea must be of utmost quality
One must not speak when drinking Tea-_

Enticed by the revelation, Aeron places the book back on the shelf ad utilizes the Lord's resources to make the finest tea possible then



> Suddenly the world is swimming in darkness
> 
> The sky and the ground swing rhythmical in tandom, the rolling of the ocean. The background and foreground seems to melt away invisibly. The world changes in composition. The smell of fish and flaxon weeds fill your nostrils as you become away of the dank cold clamminess embracing your skin.





> Roberts voice echoes weirdly as it projects into the darkness
> 
> Oh my... What have we here the darkness replies, at once coming from every where and nowhere
> You are new here, it continues, you didn't open the gate, I would have sensed it. So how did you get here little birds?



Recalling rule #3 and #4, Aeron  continues concentrating on drinking this tea in the most elegant manner possible rather than paying attention to the terribly rude blackness.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Roberts voice echoes weirdly  as it projects into the darkness
> 
> Oh my... What have we here the darkness replies, at once coming from every where and nowhere
> You are new here, it continues, you didn't open the gate, I would have sensed it. So how did you get here little birds?



I don't know, maybe we walked? I think we walked." Wrasse said, continuing to eat his wampa sandwich.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 24, 2013)

'Darkness?" Kiel feel his skin cold as he see everything becoming darker and darker "What this means?" Kiel lift from the chair he was and start walking through that world of darkness


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Roberts voice echoes weirdly  as it projects into the darkness
> 
> Oh my... What have we here the darkness replies, at once coming from every where and nowhere
> You are new here, it continues, you didn't open the gate, I would have sensed it. So how did you get here little birds?



"We were brought here by a prince, Percival, to be exact.  So who are you?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "We were brought here by a prince, Percival, to be exact.  So who are you?"



The darkness solidifies,taking shape, revealing a whole new world before you

"I am the groundskeeper.This is the realm of the gods you have invaded boy. You say you were brought here by Percival yet I do not sense him among you. Yet to have made it here one of you must bear the know... Wait. Did one of you that damn book?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The darkness solidifies,taking shape, revealing a whole new world before you
> 
> "I am the groundskeeper.This is the realm of the gods you have invaded boy. You say you were brought here by Percival yet I do not sense him among you. Yet to have made it here one of you must bear the know... Wait. Did one of you that damn book?"



"We read a lot of books... Sir?  Can you be a little more specific?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "We read a lot of books... Sir?  Can you be a little more specific?"


_*
YOU KNOW THE BOOK OF WHICH I SPEAK!*_

Time itself and the halls of reality tremble as the fabric of time and space is stretched, its seams about to bust from the very power of the shout.

*"THE SACRED MANUSCRIPT BY THAT DAMN FOOL RAPETRAIN!*


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

"I don't know. Maybe? I think we did. Did you read it Robert? That sounds like something you'd go for." Wrasse said.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 24, 2013)

"No clue where that is. Any of you guys got it?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

"Heh no... I think it was Takime, actually.  "How I became a god and you can too" or something."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

The Keeper's crude yelling causes Aeron to lose balance for a moment, sending his teacup to the ground.

'_........my tea...._' He stares  darkly at the brown liquid sprawling across the floor


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

"Ah, that's right. So yeah, we totally read it."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Ah, that's right. So yeah, we totally read it."



*ARRRRGGGGHHH!*

The laws of physics change in new and interesting ways before ceasing to exist all together, some time later, if you could call it that, for what is a period when time ceases to exist?, the laws of physics are reinstated and reality ceases to cease.

"Marvin we have another one." Says the gatekeeper wearily 

A robot shuffles from somewhere under the gatekeeper's throne of planets



"Sigh why even bother." Noticeably the robot said sigh instead of actually sighing, and in the most depressing way that could be vocalized.


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

"Did you guys all get into my stuff too and we're sharing a hallucination, or is this really real?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Did you guys all get into my stuff too and we're sharing a hallucination, or is this really real?"



"You still have the lighter, so I'm gonna say that this is all real."


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Damning realization flashes across Robert's face.

"Wrasse, that bag I threw away... Is it still sealed?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

"Yyyyeeeeeeessss... Why?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Yyyyeeeeeeessss... Why?"



Yes.

What a word that was to Robert right now.

He thought back.  Takime's breasts fell off and reattached themselves.

Mika started speaking in a dignified man's voice.

Wrasse, flying out of the refrigerator in a spaceship.

_Swords..._

Aaron?

Gas's ghost?

That was all real.  Robert hadn't even broken the seal on his bag.

And now this?

Robert's right eye began to twitch.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

"My tea." Aeron spoke up, his eyes hidden beneath his bangs.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 24, 2013)

"Well things don't see good at all" It wasn't a hallucination at all,no changes in Kiel body,no changes in his braincells,nothing,but that unreal scene before him,Kiel felt funny with everything that happening


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

"Wrasse, open that bag.  I suppose now is as good a time as any."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Wrasse, open that bag.  I suppose now is as good a time as any."



Wrasse nodded solemnly, and handed Robert back his stash.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "My tea." Aeron spoke up, his eyes hidden beneath his bangs.



Marvin the robot walks up to aeron and stares at the spilled tea. "I bet that sucks huh? I wouldn't know, I can't even taste tea." He says dismally before kicking dirt over the puddle of tea, dirtying aerons feet in the process.


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse nodded solemnly, and handed Robert back his stash.



Robert went through the motions, taking his time in enjoying a big hit of his mysterious herbs before passing the piece to Wrasse.

"Keep it going, I have a feeling we all need this."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Marvin the robot walks up to aeron and stares at the spilled tea. "I bet that sucks huh? I wouldn't know, I can't even taste tea." He says dismally before kicking dirt over the puddle of tea, dirtying aerons feet in the process.



"You seem too sophisticated to not know how things might feel or taste,don't take this as offense i'm just saying what looks like for me" says kiel while he look at the robot


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Marvin the robot walks up to aeron and stares at the spilled tea. "I bet that sucks huh? I wouldn't know, I can't even taste tea." He says dismally before kicking dirt over the puddle of tea, dirtying aerons feet in the process.



Aeron stills for a moment, gazing at the defiled  remnants of his first love. His turns towards the white robot, his eyes still clouded in his bangs.  Aeron raises his left arm and places it on the Robot's shoulder. Tears begin to flow down his face

"I cannot even begin to express my deepest apologies. To be unable to taste such a fine beverage, truly there is no greater tragedy than this."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

Wrasse took an enormous hit before passing it along. There is no discernible change in his personality or actions..


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "You seem too sophisticated to not know how things might feel or taste,don't take this as offense i'm just saying what looks like for me" says kiel while he look at the robot



"You see this giant head? I was built for knowledge, not food. Or fun. I don't have a sense of taste, or touch, or smell." He waves his stubby arms and legs weakly. "I can't even move too well."


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "You see this giant head? I was built for knowledge, not food. Or fun. I don't have a sense of taste, or touch, or smell." He waves his stubby arms and legs weakly. "I can't even move too well."



Robert piped up.

"Knowledge, Eh?  Then what is this place?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "You see this giant head? I was built for knowledge, not food. Or fun. I don't have a sense of taste, or touch, or smell." He waves his stubby arms and legs weakly. "I can't even move too well."



"You seen more alive than most of organic beings for me" Says Kiel as he feel some anger in the air


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "You see this giant head? I was built for knowledge, not food. Or fun. I don't have a sense of taste, or touch, or smell." He waves his stubby arms and legs weakly. "I can't even move too well."



Wrasse siezed the robat and by the shoulders and began shaking him. "Please! You must tell me! DOES THE EMPEROR TRANSFORM INTO A KAMEN RIDER, POWER RANGER, OR A MAGICAL GIRL TO GET HIS SUPER POWERs?!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert piped up.
> 
> "Knowledge, Eh?  Then what is this place?"



"Your pretty stupid huh, the groundskeeper just told it, it is the realm of the gods."

"Its true I did" pips up the groundskeepers. An electronic laugh could be felt subsonically as he spoke


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "You see this giant head? I was built for knowledge, not food. Or fun. I don't have a sense of taste, or touch, or smell." He waves his stubby arms and legs weakly. "I can't even move too well."



Knowledge...

"Know what this is?" Aeron takes out a glass piece


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse siezed the robat and by the shoulders and began shaking him. "Please! You must tell me! DOES THE EMPEROR TRANSFORM INTO A KAMEN RIDER, POWER RANGER, OR A MAGICAL GIRL TO GET HIS SUPER POWERs?!"



"Sigh, No, now release me before I am forced to do something unpleasant."


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Your pretty stupid huh, the groundskeeper just told it, it is the realm of the gods."
> 
> "Its true I did" pips up the groundskeepers. An electronic laugh could be felt subsonically as he spoke



"Hm, it appears Gods aren't good with context clues...  _Where_ is this place, then."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Knowledge...
> 
> "Know what this is?" Aeron takes out a glass piece



"It is a Monarch monocle, It accesses the threat someone posses to you."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hm, it appears Gods aren't good with context clues...  _Where_ is this place, then."



"Everywhere. Nowhere. This is the backstage, the behind the scenes of the play you call life."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "It is a Monarch monocle, It accesses the threat someone posses to you."



_Now this could be useful, classy too._

Aeron places the monocle on his right eye and stares at the incredibly helpful to see if anything happens


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 24, 2013)

"Can you tell what are the functions of this two weapons,i mean,their powers and things like that and from where them are from?" Kiel asks the robot politely as he show meep meep and Jelly Jiggler


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _Now this could be useful, classy too._
> 
> Aeron places the monocle on his right eye and stares at the incredibly helpful to see if anything happens



Aeron stares at the morose robot, he appears a deep green


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

"You're green. That mean anything?" To save time, he proceeds to check out the Groundskeeper just in case


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Everywhere. Nowhere. This is the backstage, the behind the scenes of the play you call life."



"Hmm.  Well, I suppose I could go the usual route and ask you the secret to life and all... But what I really want to know is a question man has asked himself since the dawn of time.  Civilization was brought together for this purpose.  Sciences were discovered, wars raged, alliances were forged... You get the picture."

A very serious look was worn on Robert's face now.  Passion inflamed his speech.

"Is there a way to wipe without toilet paper that doesn't involve dirtying your hands or clothes?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "You're green. That mean anything?" To save time, he proceeds to check out the Groundskeeper just in case



"Ever seen a traffic light?"

Aeron checks out the groundskeeper, he is a brilliant orangeish yellow, it is like staring into the sun an he goes blind in his right eye.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Hmm.  Well, I suppose I could go the usual route and ask you the secret to life and all... But what I really want to know is a question man has asked himself since the dawn of time.  Civilization was brought together for this purpose.  Sciences were discovered, wars raged, alliances were forged... You get the picture."
> 
> A very serious look was worn on Robert's face now.  Passion inflamed his speech.
> 
> "Is there a way to wipe without toilet paper that doesn't involve dirtying your hands or clothes?"



Marvin stares at robert with sad beady little green robot eyes. "Its called a bidet."


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Marvin stares at robert with sad beady little green robot eyes. "Its called a bidet."



"My god... It was so simple all along...  Thank you, little metal man!"

Robert vigorously shakes the robot's hand.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Can you tell what are the functions of this two weapons,i mean,their powers and things like that and from where them are from?" Kiel asks the robot politely as he show meep meep and Jelly Jiggler



"I could, don't particularly want to."


manidk said:


> "My god... It was so simple all along...  Thank you, little metal man!"
> 
> Robert vigorously shakes the robot's hand.



"Ow" the robot intones. "My soul."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Ever seen a traffic light?"
> 
> Aeron checks out the groundskeeper, he is a brilliant orangeish yellow, it is like staring into the sun an he goes blind in his right eye.



_It causes blindness if the enemy is too powerful. A minor inconvenience I suppose._

Aeron smiles back at the Robot "Thank you for the information. Any chance you would feel up to going on an adventure with us?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

Within the void, the purple puddle of slime begins to boil ominously


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I could, don't particularly want to."
> 
> 
> "Ow" the robot intones. "My soul."




"Well if it don't bother you,you could tell me?" Kiel asks


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _It causes blindness if the enemy is too powerful. A minor inconvenience I suppose._
> 
> Aeron smiles back at the Robot "Thank you for the information. Any chance you would feel up to going on an adventure with us?"





lokoxDZz said:


> "Well if it don't bother you,you could tell me?" Kiel asks



The robot lies on the ground and begins rocking gently and kicking his legs weakly, like a freestyle swim without the arm movement. The entire time he moaned mournfully

"uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh uhhhhhhhhh."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The robot lies on the ground and begins rocking gently and kicking his legs weakly, like a freestyle swim without the arm movement. The entire time he moaned mournfully
> 
> "uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh uhhhhhhhhhhhhhh uhhhhhhhhh."



Aeron turns to the Groundskeeper "Is he in need of maintenance?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

From within the pool of purple fluid, a sharp point begins poking out of its surface


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron turns to the Groundskeeper "Is he in need of maintenance?"



"He is quite literally too intelligent for his own good, it would take him mere fempto seconds to calculate the solution to all of the major mathematical, physical, chemical, biological, sociological, philosophical, etymological, meteorological and psychological problems of the Universe except his own, three times over, as a result he is incurably bored and depressed. On the plus side he is a great record keeper."

Replied the groundskeeper


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "He is quite literally too intelligent for his own good, it would take him mere fempto seconds to calculate the solution to all of the major mathematical, physical, chemical, biological, sociological, philosophical, etymological, meteorological and psychological problems of the Universe except his own, three times over, as a result he is incurably bored and depressed. On the plus side he is a great record keeper."
> 
> Replied the groundskeeper



"Odd. Did you not create him? Why implant the ability to feel boredom but nothing else if you were certain that he would eventually grow bored with infinite knowledge?" Aeron starts contemplating

"Mind if we take him?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Odd. Did you not create him? Why implant the ability to feel boredom but nothing else if you were certain that he would eventually grow bored with infinite knowledge?" Aeron starts contemplating
> 
> "Mind if we take him?"



"I neither created nor own him, he just keeps me company. I pay him in Gangster Rap songs."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Heh no... I think it was Takime, actually.  "How I became a god and you can too" or something."



"Oh yea, that book felt great I still feel pumped after reading it! Erm, didn't know becoming a god would be that easy, I mean I'm still weak right and what am I a god of?"
Takime scratches her head then turns her attention to the robot
"Well if we have someone knowledgeable here I may as well ask. Mr. Robot what is "The Process" the emperor when through?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I neither created nor own him, he just keeps me company. I pay him in Gangster Rap songs."



"Care to recite one for us?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh yea, that book felt great I still feel pumped after reading it! Erm, didn't know becoming a god would be that easy, I mean I'm still weak right and what am I a god of?"



"SCRAM OH YEAH" is all Robert replies.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh yea, that book felt great I still feel pumped after reading it! Erm, didn't know becoming a god would be that easy, I mean I'm still weak right and what am I a god of?"


Groundskeeper: That's because you aren't a god, you are trespassing


> Takime scratches her head then turns her attention to the robot
> "Well if we have someone knowledgeable here I may as well ask. Mr. Robot what is "The Process" the emperor when through?"



"Uhhhhhhhh uhhhhhhhhh uhhhhhhhhhh"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Care to recite one for us?.



Groundskeeper clears his throat

[Youtube]TsMMuXZZUm8[/youtube]


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Groundskeeper clears his throat
> 
> [Youtube]TsMMuXZZUm8[/youtube]



"That's tight as hell, word."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

A slimy hand forms itself around the point poking up from the purple ooze puddle


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Robert glances over at the puddle.

"Mika-Chan~?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

Aeron approached the moaning robot and flipped him back into a standing position

"I can imagine they have already left a negative impression on you however, that is something you quickly become used to; speaking from experience of course. Can't be worse than spending an eternity in boredom here. Knowledge isn't worth much if you do not get the opportunity to use it in the field."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Groundskeeper: That's because you aren't a god, you are trespassing


"That book made if awfully easy, should have some kind of warning sticker on it. How do we get back?"




> "Uhhhhhhhh uhhhhhhhhh uhhhhhhhhhh"


"So much for knowing things."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Uhhhhhhhh uhhhhhhhhh uhhhhhhhhhh"



'You know this is the same reaction i get when someone doesn't know about something" Kiel looks puzzled


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 24, 2013)

"So even he doesn't know the answer to that question..."


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

"Oh, by the way... Who is Rapetrain T Assbreaker?  How did he discover how to become a god?  Is he actually a god now?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 24, 2013)

"Rapetrain T Assbreaker? That's my cousin's name! Robot, is my cousin the same person how wrote that book?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

"While we are on that matter how the heck does reading a book do this?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron approached the moaning robot and flipped him back into a standing position
> 
> "I can imagine they have already left a negative impression on you however, that is something you quickly become used to; speaking from experience of course. Can't be worse than spending an eternity in boredom here. Knowledge isn't worth much if you do not get the opportunity to use it in the field."


Marvin swings his stubby arms "I know, but as you can see I am in critical existence failure."


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "That book made if awfully easy, should have some kind of warning sticker on it. How do we get back?"



"Like this" responds the groundskeeper. He raises his massive hand an a hole is ripped into reality. "In you go."


> "So much for knowing things."





lokoxDZz said:


> 'You know this is the same reaction i get when someone doesn't know about something" Kiel looks puzzled





Phx12 said:


> "So even he doesn't know the answer to that question..."


"Your childish mind games won't work on me, I could mathematically prove your nonexistence and you would disappear in a poof of logic. So don't patronize me."


manidk said:


> "Oh, by the way... Who is Rapetrain T Assbreaker?  How did he discover how to become a god?  Is he actually a god now?"


"Ugh is kinda embarrassing. A couple hundred million years ago I misplaced the sacred text while blacked out  from a drinking bender. I thought it was lost forever until that idiot found it and published a corrupted version as a self help book. Because he read the original he is technically a god, we don't like him around here though." Responded The Groundskeeper


Ichypa said:


> "Rapetrain T Assbreaker? That's my cousin's name! Robot, is my cousin the same person how wrote that book?"


"I can garuntee you you aren't related to Rapetrain. We had his brother come through here a while back. Something about Wrath."


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "While we are on that matter how the heck does reading a book do this?"


"The sacred text contains the secrets of the universe, you must have subconsciously connected some of the dots by reading the bastardized version.." Replies groundskeeper


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Like this" responds the groundskeeper. He raises his massive hand an a hole is ripped into reality. "In you go."



"Don't really plan to stay, but we have a few more questions before we go if you don't mind. Seems important that we retrieve information."


Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Marvin swings his stubby arms "I know, but as you can see I am in critical existence failure."
> 
> "Your childish mind games won't work on me, I could mathematically prove your nonexistence and you would disappear in a poof of logic. So don't patronize me."
> 
> ...



"Well isn't that dandy... what's your name? So are you going to tell me what "The Process" is or am I going to have to start guessing. It doesn't happen to have anything to do with this "sacred text" does it?"

Takime looks at Robert

"Robert do you still have Kix? Would it be possible for him to combine with the robot or something? So you know, he isn't like that forever. Or is that not a good enough bribe?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

The purple jelly condenses, then erupts violently, forming the shape of a young girl

"~Yay! Mika-chan lives~!"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Marvin swings his stubby arms "I know, but as you can see I am in critical existence failure."


"That sounds serious. Anyway we can help?"




> "Your childish mind games won't work on me, I could mathematically prove your nonexistence and you would disappear in a poof of logic. So don't patronize me."



"I thought the monocle placed you under a green light or is advanced Probability manipulation something I can handle?" Aeron said, re-assessing the uses of the eye piece


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Don't really plan to stay, but we have a few more questions before we go if you don't mind. Seems important that we retrieve information."
> 
> 
> "Well isn't that dandy... what's your name? So are you going to tell me what "The Process" is or am I going to have to start guessing. It doesn't happen to have anything to do with this "sacred text" does it?"


"You seem to be under the impression I have to tell you something, stop it" Marvin turns to the groundskeeper "In don't like this one, she is making me sadder than usual."

The groundskeeper nods, he raises his hand and the hole in reality sucks takime up like a m&m in a supercell


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

"Uh, sir...  what exactly did you just do with my teammate?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "That sounds serious. Anyway we can help?"


"You feel like killing me? I'd consider it a favor."


> "I thought the monocle placed you under a green light or is advanced Probability manipulation something I can handle?" Aeron said, re-assessing the uses of the eye piece


"I'm green because I  don't particularly feel like poofing you. I still can though." Marvin falls straight back onto the ground and sighs. "I don't particularly feel like doing anything."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

Mikata runs up to Marvin, preparing to sweep him up into a hug

"~Sooo Cooooooool~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Uh, sir...  what exactly did you just do with my teammate?"



"I've sent her away. You guys should get going too or do I have to... *He makes a vacuum noise.*"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

"~Mister Robot, dont be sad, Mika-chan will be your friend~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata runs up to Marvin, preparing to sweep him up into a hug
> 
> "~Sooo Cooooooool~!"





TehChron said:


> "~Mister Robot, dont be sad, Mika-chan will be your friend~!"



Mika-chan hugs Marvin

He screams as dispassionately as possible. "My soul!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "I've sent her away. You guys should get going too or do I have to... *He makes a vacuum noise.*"



"Well... Uh...  How exactly do we leave without, you know."

Robert imitates the vacuum noise.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> Mika-chan hugs Marvin
> 
> He screams as dispassionately as possible. "My soul!"



"~A sooooul? Mika-chan doesnt have one of thooose! Can Mister share? Tee hee~!"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "You feel like killing me? I'd consider it a favor."



"We'll save that option for last. Any other way we can help, like keeping your processor alive or something?"



> "I'm green because I  don't particularly feel like poofing you. I still can though." Marvin falls straight back onto the ground and sighs. "I don't particularly feel like doing anything."



_So it monitors killing intent?_ Aeron turns back to meet the Groundskeeper "How terribly rude."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Well... Uh...  How exactly do we leave without, you know."
> 
> Robert imitates the vacuum noise.


"The gaping hole in reality is a good place to start, although if your too much of a pansy,.. There is a door over there." He points 50 feet to the left, where stands a plain wooden door, freestanding.



TehChron said:


> "~A sooooul? Mika-chan doesnt have one of thooose! Can Mister share? Tee hee~!"


"IFHBIBTDTSOJKBORTB."


Sabl?s said:


> "We'll save that option for last. Any other way we can help, like keeping your processor alive or something?"


"Can you beat me into retardation? The simple ones always look so happy..." He looks at Mika.



> _So it monitors killing intent?_ Aeron turns back to meet the Groundskeeper "How terribly rude."



"Oh I'm sorry did I hurt your feelings? If you haven't noticed I'm a frikken god, I do what I want man. As a matter of fact..." Aaron's chest begins to tingle. Suddenly he is sporting a pair of perky double d's.


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "The gaping hole in reality is a good place to start, although if your too much of a pansy,.. There is a door over there." He points 50 feet to the left, where stands a plain wooden door, freestanding.



"Hm, A door is fine.  I like doors."




> "Oh I'm sorry did I hurt your feelings? If you haven't noticed I'm a frikken god, I do what I want man. As a matter of fact..." Aaron's chest begins to tingle. Suddenly he is sporting a pair of perky double d's.



Robert looks on at this spectacle for a second before shrugging his shoulders and walking towards the door.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 24, 2013)

Ed once again takes upon his long-time tradition of laughing while away from the group.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "The gaping hole in reality is a good place to start, although if your too much of a pansy,.. There is a door over there." He points 50 feet to the left, where stands a plain wooden door, freestanding.
> 
> 
> "IFHBIBTDTSOJKBORTB."
> ...


 Mika-chans grip tightens, her body turning completely purple as she wraps herself around the robot in her bearhug

"~Soooo coooool~!"



> "Oh I'm sorry did I hurt your feelings? If you haven't noticed I'm a frikken god, I do what I want man. As a matter of fact..." Aaron's chest begins to tingle. Suddenly he is sporting a pair of perky double d's.



The slime girl rotates her head 180 degrees, facing the Groundskeeper

"~Mika wants~"


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

"Ed!  Why are you laughing at that very fashionable gate keeper!?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The groundskeeper nods, he raises his hand and the hole in reality sucks takime up like a m&m in a supercell



As Takime flys through space and time back to where she started her clothes are ripped off from the trip.
For the love of... I'm going to have to kick someone's ass for this. Always losing my damn clothes it's like some sort of cosmic joke
She swears she spots something as she goes through a glimpse of the past.
Father... Mother...
Then it disappears 
Hope I don't end up in some kind of rock or several miles in the air, that's really piss me off


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 24, 2013)

"Please don't. We already have problems with Kiel, I'm not sure if he'll be able to control himself. Or at least make the rest of her adult."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 24, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ed!  Why are you laughing at that very fashionable gate keeper!?"



"Why I was only making a small remark regarding his rotund rack, his jumbo-sized jugs, his majestic man-tits, if you will."

And he proceeds to go back to laughing. 

_Oh god, am I drunk? Nah, I'd have be hallucinating to make this much of an ass of myself drunk._


----------



## Sablés (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> "Can you beat me into retardation? The simple ones always look so happy..." He looks at Mika.



Poor thing, I wish you a quick and painless death




> "Oh I'm sorry did I hurt your feelings? If you haven't noticed I'm a frikken god, I do what I want man. As a matter of fact..." Aaron's chest begins to tingle. Suddenly he is sporting a pair of perky double d's.



Aeron stares blandly at his new assets "Talk about half-assing it. Why not just turn me 100% into a woman or is that beyond the scope of a God's power?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 24, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Poor thing, I wish you a quick and painless death
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Gatekeeper's eyebrow raises as aeron's manhood splits in twain and violently inverts itself. The process is...Unpleasant.

"I like you better that way."


----------



## manidk (Dec 24, 2013)

Robert looks disturbed and uncomfortable as he opens the door and steps through.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 24, 2013)

Guriko of Suzuran said:


> The Gatekeeper's eyebrow raises as aeron's manhood splits in twain and violently inverts itself. The process is...Unpleasant.
> 
> "I like you better that way."



Mikata's scream of frustration rends the pocket dimension, her grip on Marvin growing ever tighter as she does so.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 24, 2013)

"Hahahaha....

Ugh, this has stopped being funny."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 24, 2013)

"I don't know this just wrong... He has boobies now?! So robot theres a limit to this Godly powers?" Kiel asks as he smile


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 24, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> As Takime flys through space and time back to where she started her clothes are ripped off from the trip.
> For the love of... I'm going to have to kick someone's ass for this. Always losing my damn clothes it's like some sort of cosmic joke
> She swears she spots something as she goes through a glimpse of the past.
> Father... Mother...
> ...



*quite some time later*
"Geeze it feels like I've been going through this forever. At least  I'm learning a few things here and there... No idea what will happen once I reach the other side, besides that I'll probably want to kick something's ass. Probably kick Aeron's ass he's been pissing me off lately with that stupid attitude of his."
Takiem crosses her arms waiting...


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 25, 2013)

"Hey, Mr. Robo-God dude." Wrasse says, waving to attract the groundskeeper's attention. "I have one or two more question to ask before we leave. First and second, are you as strong or stronger than the Emperor, and were you or another god the person the Emperor met at the top of the tower Prince Percival told us about?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 25, 2013)

After recovering from the mind numbing pain of having his balls inert, Aeron replies"I appreciate your assistance, Gatekeeper." Aeron speaks manipulating the air vibrations in his lungs to voice a tone befitting of a female; bows then walks through the door

'Fusion': Aeron's body transforms into a gaseous substance and reforms, changing his bodily structure. This time, his  curves are much more apparent, hair slightly longer along with a  thinner build. At the same time, he repaired the eye damaged by the God's passive aggression.


*Spoiler*: __ 





Minus the suit and wings





Aeron begins panting after the transformation

_As expected, this technique is still imperfect however, Now I have full knowledge of both a male and female's body structure, with it I shall soon unravel the ultimate secret; does tea taste better as a man or a woman? Oh and that other business, hardly as important,_


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2013)

Robert walked out of the other side of the door, seeing...


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 26, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Hey, Mr. Robo-God dude." Wrasse says, waving to attract the groundskeeper's attention. "I have one or two more question to ask before we leave. First and second, are you as strong or stronger than the Emperor, and were you or another god the person the Emperor met at the top of the tower Prince Percival told us about?"


"We've never had the occasion to meet, a shame too I hear he's a pretty great guy when he isn't setting heretics on fire or being a terrible parent. As to the affairs of the emperor it makes more sense to me that you would ask him."



manidk said:


> Robert walked out of the other side of the door, seeing...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> *quite some time later*
> "Geeze it feels like I've been going through this forever. At least  I'm learning a few things here and there... No idea what will happen once I reach the other side, besides that I'll probably want to kick something's ass. Probably kick Aeron's ass he's been pissing me off lately with that stupid attitude of his."
> Takiem crosses her arms waiting...


Robert steps through the door into... Paradise

And pleasant garden, a small part of a much larger whol. The wind is cold and crisp, and smells of honey dew and lilacs. Birds chirp melodically and small forest creatures can be seen scampering to and fro. Several masterwork statues are in the vacinity, only adding to the beauty of the scene before him. "Well that wasn't so bad."







Then takime fucks it up

A screaming maw opens in the sky and  a person sized meteor streak down. It impacts the ground with the force of an enormous bomb and sends a wave of death and destruction sweeping over the landscape


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Then takime fucks it up
> 
> A screaming maw opens in the sky and  a person sized meteor streak down. It impacts the ground with the force of an enormous bomb and sends a wave of death and destruction sweeping over the landscape


Takiem gets up out of the resulting crater her red hair all frizzed out.
"Ow Ow Ow Ow!"
Takime clutches her body in pain for a few seconds then looks around.
"








"


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2013)

"What in the flying fuck was that all about?  You alright Takime?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 26, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "We've never had the occasion to meet, a shame too I hear he's a pretty great guy when he isn't setting heretics on fire or being a terrible parent. As to the affairs of the emperor it makes more sense to me that you would ask him."



"I see. Thank you for your hospitality, I hope you have a good day." Wrasse said, and followed Robert out the door to look upon the post-Takime landscape.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 26, 2013)

Mikata spotted everyone heading out the door, then proceeded to _pass through Marvin_ in her purple state.

"~Uuuumm...Mister Groundskeeper, can you give Mika-chan oppai too~?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 26, 2013)

"Oh dear god..." Ed starts rubbing his temples.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 26, 2013)

"Well then i'm going...." Says Kiel to the robot, now entering in the door that Robert was he heard a explosion sound "What the fuck a meteor?" Kiel trying to understand the situation searched for the best place  to take a look into what just felt from the skies.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

manidk said:


> "What in the flying fuck was that all about?  You alright Takime?"


Takime walks over to Robert naked as if to say
"I need another sheet... Thanks."
Takime starts straightening her hair
"Lets see I was teleported by some kind of god through a "tunnel" through space and time, took a while, and then I saw a few things I don't think I should have as a semi-mortal. After that I just kinda crossed my arms and waited a few hours working on shinso control. Then I fell here.
Yeah, not a scratch for some reason. Now where is Aeron? I have a bone to pick with him."
Takime begins to stretch and her bones start to crackle as if she hasn't moved in a while.


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime walks over to Robert naked as if to say
> "I need another sheet... Thanks."
> Takime starts straightening her hair
> "Lets see I was teleported by some kind of god through a "tunnel" through space and time, took a while, and then I saw a few things I don't think I should have as a semi-mortal. After that I just kinda crossed my arms and waited a few hours working on shinso control. Then I fell here.
> ...



"Sounds rough, and what about Aeron?"  Robert says as he hands Takime a sheet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Sounds rough, and what about Aeron?"  Robert says as he hands Takime a sheet.



Takime sews a new "outfit" then hands Robert what remains of the sheet

"I just want to punch him in his stupid face a few times. I've had about enough of his stupid attitude."
Takime looks around
"Where is this anyway?


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime sews a new "outfit" then hands Robert what remains of the sheet
> 
> "I just want to punch him in his stupid face a few times. I've had about enough of his stupid attitude."
> Takime looks around
> "Where is this anyway?



Robert looks over here new outfit before giving an approving nod and carrying on the conversation.

"I can agree with that sentiment to an extent.  And I'm now sure where this is either.  Was a pretty nice place before you showed up though, you must've really pissed that god off."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime sews a new "outfit" then hands Robert what remains of the sheet
> 
> "I just want to punch him in his stupid face a few times. I've had about enough of his stupid attitude."
> Takime looks around
> "Where is this anyway?



"I wasn't aware I had done something to offend you...or is this just another phase and you've irrationally decided to take it out on me?" Aeron sighs nonchalantly, this was not just his day. First a God with a twisted sense of humor and a pmsing red-head.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I wasn't aware I had done something to offend you...or is this just another phase and you're taking it out on me?" Aeron sighs nonchalantly, this was not just his day. First a God with a twisted sense of humor and a pmsing red-head.



"Uh who the hell are you?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Uh who are you?"



Aeron forgot he had been speaking as a female and returned to his original voice "The groundskeeper decided it'd be funny to give me a pair" Aeron holds his new found assets to emphasize the transformation. "so long story short, I made the best of a bad situation."


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron forgot he had been speaking as a female and returned to his original voice "The groundskeeper decided it'd be funny to give me a pair" Aeron holds his new found assets to emphasize the transformation. "so long story short, I made the best of a bad situation."



"The pair isn't the only thing.  You've got a bit of a moose knuckle going on there."  Robert pointed at Aeron's crotch with a look halfway between a smirk and a grimace.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron forgot he had been speaking as a female and returned to his original voice "The groundskeeper decided it'd be funny to give me a pair" Aeron holds his new found assets to emphasize the transformation. "so long story short, I made the best of a bad situation."


A strange look comes across Takime's face
"...pffttt"
She's holding laughter in
"ttthahahahahahahHAHAHAHHHAHAHAH! Now I just haha want to hahaAHHHAHHAHAAAAAA *gasp* beat you up more!"
Takime is to wrapped up in laughter
"How ahhee dare you hahahah *gasp* take some ehhehe thing like that so pffttt casually. Ohohoho it hurts"
Takime is gasping for air from laughter


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 26, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looks over here new outfit before giving an approving nod and carrying on the conversation.
> 
> "I can agree with that sentiment to an extent.  And I'm now sure where this is either.  Was a pretty nice place before you showed up though, you must've really pissed that god off."



"Or whoever was here before did." Wrasse suggested, stepping through the door. "Are we still on the same layer?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 26, 2013)

manidk said:


> "The pair isn't the only thing.  You've got a bit of a moose knuckle going on there."  Robert pointed at Aeron's crotch with a look halfway between a smirk and a grimace.



Aeron faces turns pale for a moment before regaining his composure "That's only a temporary setback.."  He waves his glorious blond hair into the wind



> A strange look comes across Takime's face
> "...pffttt"
> She's holding laughter in
> "ttthahahahahahahHAHAHAHHHAHAHAH! Now I just haha want to hahaAHHHAHHAHAAAAAA *gasp* beat you up more!"
> ...



"Why not? Now I can transform into anyone I choose regardless of gender." Aeron stares at Takime with a puzzled expression, as if she had asked the dumbest question in the world


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> d
> 
> 
> 
> "Why not? Now I can transform into anyone I choose regardless of gender." Aeron stares at Takime with a puzzled expression, as if she had asked the dumbest question in the world


Takime starts calming down from the laughter and then goes into anger
"How insulting you are."
Takime strips down and tosses her clothes into Robert's face.
"HENSHIN!"
Flames surround Takime already naked body "this time" to form armor

"Do you have any idea how long I've tried to gain a stable body, yet here you are just changing into whoever you want like it isn't a big deal. Insulting!"
Takime's right fist catches fire and starts walking towards Aeron
"That attitude of yours needs some work it's been pissing me off on the whole journey, let me belt you one to help fix it."
If Aeron had a monocle the color would say orange, the aura's brightness? Who knows.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime starts calming down from the laughter and then goes into anger
> "How insulting you are."
> Takime strips down and tosses her clothes into Robert's face.
> "HENSHIN!"
> ...



"Stable huh?" Aeron mutters to himself  "Interesting, conceited but interesting...though I think you've forgotten something" The fire in Takime's hand dies out  "Fire *really *unnerves me"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Stable huh?" Aeron mutters to himself  "Interesting, conceited but interesting...though I think you've forgotten something" The fire in Takime's hand dies out  "Fire *really *unnerves me"



"You think I don't have ways around that?"
The fire lights again, but there is something different about it.
"You can't put out a fire like that if it only feeds on shinso and not air." (hint: magic fire)
Takime cracks her knuckles lighting the other fist on fire.
"If fire really unnerves you, I wonder what will happen when you get a face full of it."
At this point Takime was about a pace away and was in a fighting stance.
"Now come at me, before I'm forced to punch your stupid face in while you are defenseless."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "You think I don't have ways around that?"
> The fire lights again, but there is something different about it.
> "You can't put out a fire like that if it only feeds on shinso and not air." (hint: magic fire)
> Takime cracks her knuckles lighting the other fist on fire.
> ...



_But you do_

"You're serious then. Hmpf, In that case, I decline. "


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2013)

They were both suddenly surrounded by multiple barriers.

"_Ladies_...  Chill the fuck out."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 26, 2013)

Ed fires his pistol in the air to get everyone's attention. "Really?! Are you two really about to do this? Jesus H. Christ, it's like two children."

Ed steps in between the two facing Takime. "Takime, just de-morph and forget about this.Whatever you're pissed about, it isn't worth it." He turns to Aeron. "Aeron, don't try and antagonize her. She's not exactly in a forgiving mood right now."


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2013)

"Under control, Ed, but thanks."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 26, 2013)

"What, no barrier between them?" Ed says as he walks out of the line of fire.


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2013)

"For you?  Why the hell would I do that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _But you do_
> 
> "You're serious then. Hmpf, In that case, I decline. "


The flames go out and back into Takime's body
"You're kidding right. Why wouldn't you accept? That's that stupid attitude I was talking about. Only when things are to your advantage huh?"
Takime shakes her head and sighs rubbing the back of her head.
The aura would say a Yellowish green if it was looked at.
"Such a pain in the ass."



manidk said:


> They were both suddenly surrounded by multiple barriers.
> 
> "_Ladies_...  Chill the fuck out."





Phx12 said:


> Ed fires his pistol in the air to get everyone's attention. "Really?! Are you two really about to do this? Jesus H. Christ, it's like two children."
> 
> Ed steps in between the two facing Takime. "Takime, just de-morph and forget about this.Whatever you're pissed about, it isn't worth it." He turns to Aeron. "Aeron, don't try and antagonize her. She's not exactly in a forgiving mood right now."


"Oh shut up I wasn't going to kill her or anything."
Takime taps the barrier Robert put up and starts looking around
"Hmm? Say do you guys sense anything nearby?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh shut up I wasn't going to kill her or anything."
> Takime taps the barrier Robert put up starts looking around
> "Hmm? Say do you guys sense anything nearby?"



Robert drops the barrier, but stays on alert.

"No, I don't.  Doesn't mean we're alone though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert drops the barrier, but stays on alert.
> 
> "No, I don't.  Doesn't mean we're alone though."



"Since I read that book does that make me a demi-god?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Since I read that book does that make me a demi-god?"



"You still look like Takime to me.  Better to ask someone more well-read on the subject.  Maybe we'll come across that Rapetrain fellow someday, he sounds nice."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 26, 2013)

Kiel start walking in the destroyed place looking what happened at all...


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 26, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Since I read that book does that make me a demi-god?"



"Speaking of that book, can I read it?" Wrasse asked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 26, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Speaking of that book, can I read it?" Wrasse asked.



"Um... I sort of put it back after I read it, sorry."


----------



## manidk (Dec 26, 2013)

Robert spread out a group of barrier-chairs, one for each person.

"How about we chill for a bit?  Aeron... Do I still call you Aeron?  Aeronita?  Aerona?  Hmm...  Anyways, got any more Tea?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

"Robert does i count as a person?" Kiel ask


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Takime continues to look around for something.
"Hmmm."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 27, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Robert does i count as a person?" Kiel ask



While standing before the groundskeeper, far away from the events surrounding the rest of her team, Mika-chan begins doubling over in a fit of uncontrollable laughter


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

"You're kidding, right?" Ed states as he turns to Kiel.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert spread out a group of barrier-chairs, one for each person.
> 
> "How about we chill for a bit?  Aeron... Do I still call you Aeron?  Aeronita?  Aerona?  Hmm...  Anyways, got any more Tea?"



"Aerith sounds nice and yes." She sits down on a chair and holds in her hands several packets of tea ingredients " I borrowed some from Percival, I'm sure he won't mind."


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Robert does i count as a person?" Kiel ask



Robert steeples his fingers together.

"..."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime continues to look around for something.
> "Hmmm."



"Lost your marbles?"



Sabl?s said:


> "Aerith sounds nice and yes." She sits down on a chair and holds in her hands several packets of tea ingredients " I borrowed some from Percival, I'm sure he won't mind."



"Excellent."  Barrier cups appear all around, filled with water... somehow.

"Takime, mind heating these up?  Just a bit, ok?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Lost your marbles?"



"Maybe."


manidk said:


> "Excellent."  Barrier cups appear all around, filled with water... somehow.
> 
> "Takime, mind heating these up?  Just a bit, ok?"



"Oh took my advice? Just a second."
Takime flicks her finger like a blowtorch and puts it under the teacups.
The water starts slightly boiling and she stops on each one at that point.
"I'll have to revert to drink... anything else you need me for before I leave for a bit Rob?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh took my advice? Just a second."
> Takime flicks her finger like a blowtorch and puts it under the teacups.
> The water starts slightly boiling and she stops on each one at that point.
> "I'll have to revert to drink... anything else you need me for before I leave for a bit Rob?"



"Nothing comes to mind..."

Robert sips his tea, a sheet already prepared in his other hand.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Nothing comes to mind..."
> 
> Robert sips his tea, a sheet already prepared in his other hand.



Takime reverts back and reveals that it's her wind form again.
"Thank you."
Then sews an outfit and wears it.

Then sits down to drink some tea, takes a sip. Then a relieved sigh.
"Nice to see you again Aeron, sorry about earlier. She's a bit impulsive at times. So how are things going for you guys? Enjoying the ride?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

"Oh, haven't seen you in a while, Green.  So are you actually able to choose your next form yet?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime reverts back and reveals that it's her wind form again.
> "Thank you."
> Then sews an outfit and wears it.
> 
> ...



Aerith places the cup on her lap for a moment and smiles at Green Takime

"I like you best this way. Never change back." and goes back to drinking.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

"Green is part blue, so I like you this way too." Wrasse said, sipping his tea. He begins tapping at a watch on his wrist.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

"I don't know if it was a yes or not but either way" Kiel then sits,and listen to what people was talking about


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh, haven't seen you in a while, Green.  So are you actually able to choose your next form yet?"



"I'd think we'd all be able to tell if I was able... But yes, it's a little bit better. Thanks for asking."
Takime takes a sip.


Sabl?s said:


> Aerith places the cup on her lap for a moment and smiles at Green Takime
> 
> "I like you best this way. Never change back." and goes back to drinking.


"Truth is I'm still a bit jealous that you can change yourself like that else I would be able to do so."
Takime looks into the tea and blows on it slightly before taking another sip
"But enough about that, I wanna see what we can do together with the help of that orb later. It's so cool, I remember the plan we came up with to get it and everything. Oh and your wings, those are really cool as well, why don't you show them off more?"


Ichypa said:


> "Green is part blue, so I like you this way too." Wrasse said, sipping his tea. He begins tapping at a watch on his wrist.


Takime chuckles slightly
"What's funny is that I'm considered the youngest, yet they are all so immature. None of them seems interested in freedom for some reason either. Say what are you checking the time for Wrasse?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ed takes his tea...and sprinkles in some whiskey for flavor. "So," he says as he takes a sip. "Where do we go from here on?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime chuckles slightly
> "What's funny is that I'm considered the youngest, yet they are all so immature. None of them seems interested in freedom for some reason either. Say what are you checking the time for Wrasse?"



"I'm not checking time. I'm inputting coordinates." Wrasse said, continuing to tap away.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I'm not checking time. I'm inputting coordinates." Wrasse said, continuing to tap away.


Takime raises an eyebrow and gets up for a closer look.
"Coordinates? What could you be possibly be coordinating?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime raises an eyebrow and gets up for a closer look.
> "Coordinates? What could you be possibly be coordinating?"



As Takime spoke, space seemed to tremble and shudder. There was an enormous flash of light, and when it faded, a space ship hovered above.



"I was giving my new baby the coordinates to come here." Wrasse said. He tapped a few more buttons on his watch. Before the groups's eyes, the ship folded in on itself, until in became a box that dropped into Wrasse's palm. Wrasse stuck the Millennium Box into his pocket. "I had the guys in the fridge give it some upgrades before I came back." Wrasse said, and sipped his tea.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Truth is I'm still a bit jealous that you can change yourself like that else I would be able to do so."
> Takime looks into the tea and blows on it slightly before taking another sip
> "But enough about that, I wanna see what we can do together with the help of that orb later. It's so cool, I remember the plan we came up with to get it and everything. Oh and your wings, those are really cool as well, why don't you show them off more?"



"You mean Crana? Here, you hold on to it; we wouldn't have made it without your help after all" Crana floats to Takime's side



"As for my wings, they just bring back bad memories so I don't like looking at them. No big deal" A sad smile replaces Aerith's face


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "You mean Crana? Here, you hold on to it; we wouldn't have made it without your help after all" Crana floats to Takime's side
> 
> 
> 
> "As for my wings, they just bring back bad memories so I don't like looking at them. No big deal" A sad smile replaces Aerith's face


Takime starts working on Crana like a soccer ball, except that she isn't touching it. She's passing it around on the winds power with very small bursts of shinso fueling it. Overhead,backwards, underneath by jumping. All kinds of ways.
Then she stops and it just floats by her side.
"Oh sorry to hear that Aeron. Maybe some day your wings will be free... You look really pretty now though. I have no idea Mika-chan must feel now if I'm feeling that. Oh I know, I should sew something up for you to look even prettier, any requests?"
Takime remembers something while asking
"About way back when I stripped you down to your underwear. I planned to give those clothes back but... do you want new underwear?"
Takime's eyes seem to be shining with enthusiasm


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ed lets out a mostly silent chuckle at the thought. 

A chuckle that is silenced as he sees the giant ship Wrasse summoned. 

"...How long have you had that?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime starts working on Crana like a soccer ball, except that she isn't touching it. She's passing it around on the winds power with very small bursts of shinso fueling it. Overhead,backwards, underneath by jumping. All kinds of ways.
> Then she stops and it just floats by her side.
> "Oh sorry to hear that Aeron. Maybe some day your wings will be free... You look really pretty now though. I have no idea Mika-chan must feel now if I'm feeling that. Oh I know, I should sew something up for you to look even prettier, any requests?"
> Takime remembers something while asking
> ...



"NO!" She yelled at the top of her lungs

"I mean, I'll probably change into a guy any day now and while boxers might feel weird right now, I'll probably die  of embarrassment If I....you know." Aeron says, unable to muster up the courage to finish that sentence yet Takime's unyielding gaze never wavers.

_Yeah, I'm definitely not getting out of this unscathed, I'll need to make a compromise. The price I pay for my experiments, I suppose._

"I can't exactly refuse the offer so, how about something like this?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "NO!" She yelled at the top of her lungs
> 
> "I mean, I'll probably change into a guy any day now and while boxers might feel weird right now, I'll probably die  of embarrassment If I....you know." Aeron says, unable to muster up the courage to finish that sentence yet Takime's unyielding gaze never wavers.
> 
> ...



"Oh I guess you have a point on the underwear, I was planning to give you some cool ones with wings and everything too."
Takime listens to her description of the dress and then walks over to Robert who is more than happy to oblige with a pink sheet.
Takime starts sewing it, finishes it, then gives it to Aeron... 
Along with a pink laced bra with butterflies all over it to go under it.
"Here <3"
Takime hands it over in a way that everyone can see how it looks over Aeron.

Takime tilts her head over
"Are you going to change right here?"
There are no hiding places to undress, the area was that thoroughly destroyed


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh I guess you have a point on the underwear, I was planning to give you some cool ones with wings and everything too."
> Takime listens to her description of the dress and then walks over to Robert who is more than happy to oblige with a pink sheet.
> Takime starts sewing it, finishes it, then gives it to Aeron...
> Along with a pink laced bra with butterflies all over it to go under it.
> ...




"That's the plan, I'm a guy in a girl's body, you'd have to be pretty twisted to-" Aeron stops half-way and directs her gaze towards Kiel



> Fit both sides right in his



Nopenopenope, even he's not _that _messed up. Aeron then turns back to Takime

"Not like I have a choice" She sighs and begins undressing


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "That's the plan, I'm a guy in a girl's body, you'd have to be pretty twisted to-" Aeron stops half-way and directs her gaze towards Kiel
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Takime gazes with her eyes glistening with tears and blood bleeding from her nose as she watches.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

Aeron ignores the others and tries her best to change as fast as possible. Having finished entering her new outfit, she notices Takime mesmerized expression and apparent drooling for some inexplicable reason

"Uh, you okay there?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron ignores the others and tries her best to change as fast as possible. Having finished, she notices Takime mesmerized expression and apparent drooling for some inexplicable reason
> 
> "Uh, you okay there?"



"Uhhh, I'm-I'm fine."
Takime is twiddling her fingers and blushing while looking away once Aeron noticed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata spotted everyone heading out the door, then proceeded to _pass through Marvin_ in her purple state.
> 
> "~Uuuumm...Mister Groundskeeper, can you give Mika-chan oppai too~?"



"You are a disgusting abomination, not only are not actually female but you aren't even a living organism. You strange obsessions are disturbing and the universe would likely be a better place without your existence. One top of that-"
"Oh come on GK."
"What?"
The Grounds keeps turns towards the source of the voice, a newcomer. A man stands a distance away wreathed in flames, tall and lanky, the only things which could be seen for certain were a a flaming trench coat and a distinctive pair of shades. 
"I like the kid, thing, she feels.... Familar."
"Ah, its you,the new guy. How are you liking the amenities?"
"Burns quite well."
"...yeah..."

The groundskeeper trusn back to mika. "Fuck it" he twitches his finger and Mika begins quivering, reshaping, until...


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed lets out a mostly silent chuckle at the thought.
> 
> A chuckle that is silenced as he sees the giant ship Wrasse summoned.
> 
> "...How long have you had that?"



Wrasse scratched his chin. "Hmm... either a couple weeks or around ten minutes, depending on whether we're talking about in fridge or out of fridge time. Don't you remember me showing up with it? I guess you were busy shooting stuff at the time."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime gazes with her eyes glistening with tears and blood bleeding from her nose as she watches.



"Friend Takime! Are you injured? Do you require my assistance?" Wrasse said, seizing Takime's shoulders and attempting to look up her nose.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Uhhh, I'm-I'm fine."
> Takime is twiddling her fingers and blushing while looking away once Aeron noticed.





Ichypa said:


> "Friend Takime! Are you injured? Do you require my assistance?" Wrasse said, seizing Takime's shoulders and attempting to look up her nose.


Blood ends up dripping right into Wrasse's eye.
Takime wipes away the blood under her nose

"See I'm fine."


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

"You know, err... Aerith... I can make opaque barriers..."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 27, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You are a disgusting abomination, not only are not actually female but you aren't even a living organism. You strange obsessions are disturbing and the universe would likely be a better place without your existence. One top of that-"
> "Oh come on GK."
> "What?"
> The Grounds keeps turns towards the source of the voice, a newcomer. A man stands a distance away wreathed in flames, tall and lanky, the only things which could be seen for certain were a a flaming trench coat and a distinctive pair of shades.
> ...



"~Yaaay~!"

The newly adult Mikata jumps up and down in joy, mauling her new,assets in joy

"~Thanks, Misters~!"

With a wave and a smile, the slime woman skips,out through the door to join the rest of her party.


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Blood ends up dripping right into Wrasse's eye.
> Takime wipes away the blood under her nose
> 
> "See I'm fine."



Robert looks back and forth between Takime and Aerith for a few minutes before he connects the dots.

"_Ohhh myyyyyyyyyy._"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

"Sign... This going nowhere" Kiel gets up ignoring everyone and starts walking distancing himself from the group while looking at the destroyed landscape, following the path to where the object seemed to have fallen looking for whatever it is that has fallen there.


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Robert yells out, "Kiel, you really think it's a good idea to go off by yourself?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ed get up after finishing his tea. "Actually, I think I'll follow him. It'd probably be good to scout ahead." He assembles his rifle and holds it in his hand. "Thanks for the tea, by the way." he said to Aerith.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

> Ed get up after finishing his tea. "Actually, I think I'll follow him. It'd probably be good to scout ahead." He assembles his rifle and holds it in his hand. "Thanks for the tea, by the way." he said to Aerith.



"My pleasure, it was the least I could do for emptying your stock." She smiles embarassingly


"Hmm, the last time Kiel went off on his own, didn't go so good. Wrasse, you better follow them."


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

"Suit yourselves, then... No... _funny business_ while you're out."

Robert turned to the rest of the group with Ed and Kiel out of earshot.

"When did they become an item?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert yells out, "Kiel, you really think it's a good idea to go off by yourself?"



Kiel hear Robert out and as he look to Robert he says "Someone has to go ahead right leader? And the ladies don't feel comfortable near me neither most of you if it something to happen, i will try to get it out alive after all i will be in the front line if something shows up andi have to fight"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Suit yourselves, then... No... _funny business_ while you're out."



Ed rolls his eyes. "If we find anything, one of us will come back and report it to you guys."

He checks his rifle once more and walks over to Kiel.

 "Just so you know," Ed says, "if something happens, I'm just gonna leave and report to everyone else. If anything happens, at best I'll be helping you from at least 60 feat away, from the scope of my rifle, and at worst, I'll be gone already."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed rolls his eyes. "If we find anything, one of us will come back and report it to you guys."
> 
> He checks his rifle once more and walks over to Kiel.
> 
> "Just so you know," Ed says, "if something happens, I'm just gonna leave and report to everyone else. If anything happens, at best I'll be helping you from at least 60 feat away, from the scope of my rifle, and at worst, I'll be gone already."



"Alright but be sure that to hit whatever we may find if it hostile,at the worst i'm the one that will be gone don't worry about it" Kiel smile as he proceed to walk


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "My pleasure, it was the least I could do for emptying your stock." She smiles embarassingly
> 
> 
> "Hmm, the last time Kiel went off on his own, didn't go so good. Wrasse, you better follow them."



"Far be it from me to interrupt their quality time."



manidk said:


> "Suit yourselves, then... No... _funny business_ while you're out."
> 
> Robert turned to the rest of the group with Ed and Kiel out of earshot.
> 
> "When did they become an item?"



"Dude, since forever. You got pay attention." Wrasse said. "I think they started getting serious after Keil took down that jaguar-spider-tadpole when we were getting Jelly Juggler."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Yaaay~!"
> 
> The newly adult Mikata jumps up and down in joy, mauling her new,assets in joy
> 
> ...



Takime notices the new arrival and her nose begins to bleed again.
"H-hot!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Dude, since forever. You got pay attention." Wrasse said. "I think they started getting serious after Keil took down that jaguar-spider-tadpole when we were getting Jelly Juggler."



"Wow.  I mean, good for Kiel... But shouldn't Ed's standards be a little higher?  I guess Biological manipulation can er... Alter _all the right things_."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime notices the new arrival and her nose begins to bleed again.
> "H-hot!"



_"Ohhhh mmmyyyyyyyyy."_


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "H-hot!"



"Huh what was that?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Huh what was that?"


Takime's face turns even more red
"It- It's really hot here, phew."
She pretends to wipe sweat off her brow, which is really there.
Getting hot under the collar.


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Robert sits back and sips his tea, discreetly spiked with some of his mysterious herbs.

The musings and interactions of sober beings were no longer his concern.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 27, 2013)

As kiel walks through the post-takime landscape he encounters a young man doing the same *insert jojo*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Takime starts mumbling to herself quietly
"Oh man I must be dreaming two hot girls. Which one do I pick though? I don't even know that new one though, still h-hot. But I know Aeron, we both use wind we're compatible and she's still a looker. Oh which one do I ask?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

As Robert drifted off into his hallucinogenic-fueled dreams, he heard a distant voice utter a single phrase.

_"Swords... And lesbians, cool."_


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> As kiel walks through the post-takime landscape he encounters a young man doing the same *insert jojo*



As Bang walks in on the Landscape and sees Kiel, he says to him

"Did you do _this_?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ed and Kiel walk through a small pass. Ed walks ten feet behind Kiel. _Better safe than sorry,_ he thinks as he spots Kiel stopping in his tracks at the pass's end. "What are you doin-" Ed starts as he sees a man standing in front of both of them. He gets behind the pass's walls and thinks _And who the hell is this guy?[/I ]He puts down his rifle and reaches his hand to Maleficarum.



JoJo said:



			As Bang walks in on the Landscape and sees Kiel, he says to him

"Did you do this?"
		
Click to expand...


Hmm...doesn't seem too bad...and we can always trick him and leave...

Eh, screw, I'll chance it.

He steps out of the pass's cover next to Kiel.

"Er, I'm sorry if I'm imposing, but who are you, exactly?"_


----------



## TehChron (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime notices the new arrival and her nose begins to bleed again.
> "H-hot!"


"~Ah! Its,Old Hag! And she's green again~!"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> _Hmm...doesn't seem too bad...and we can always trick him and leave...
> 
> Eh, screw, I'll chance it._
> 
> ...


"Me? Well, I'm Bang." He says. Bang then asks 

"And you 2 would be?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Ah! Its,Old Hag! And she's green again~!"



"Oh hey Mika-chan... MIKA-CHAN! What happened to you?!? Wait you are Mika-chan? Oh that's sick and I was thinking... DAMN YOU KIEL! At least it makes the choice easy." Takime sighs


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime starts mumbling to herself quietly
> "Oh man I must be dreaming two hot girls. Which one do I pick though? I don't even know that new one though, still h-hot. But I know Aeron, we both use wind we're compatible and she's still a looker. Oh which one do I ask?"



_Ohhhh mmyyyyyy 
_ Aerith thought as she listened in on Takime's not so private and no so quiet conversation

She fakes a cough to grab Takime's attention"Um Takime. I sorta, kinda heard that."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _Ohhhh mmyyyyyy
> _ Aerith thought as she listened in on Takime's not so private and no so quiet conversation
> 
> She fakes a cough to grab Takime's attention"Um Takime. I sorta, kinda heard that."



"Uh heard... What you heard nothing, yep. See nothing at all."
Takime was panicking a bit she still needed time to think this over.
Her face grew red and she started pacing back and forth.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Me? Well, I'm Bang." He says. Bang then asks
> 
> "And you 2 would be?"



Ed pulls his hand from his weapons and calmly states "The names Ed. He's Kiel. We're here to scout ahead for the rest of our team." He points to behind him.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Uh heard... What you heard nothing, yep. See nothing at all."
> Takime was panicking a bit she still needed time to think this over.
> Her face grew red and she started pacing back and forth.



"You think I'm a hooker? I thought I had a bit more class than that" Aerith stares at the girl with a comical expression


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed pulls his hand from his weapons and calmly states "The names Ed. He's Kiel. We're here to scout ahead for the rest of our team." He points to behind him.



"What're you guys scouting for? Made enemies or something?" Bang asked.


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Robert was beginning to come down all too soon from all the noise.

"Sweet Lucifer's three-button suit, can you assholes walk the cat before purple garage door trip the alarm cow?"

Satisfied with his clever put down(at least in his own mind), Robert takes another sip of tea.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

"Hey, Ed, Kiel, you guys should come and see what happened to Mika-" Wrasse stopped as he saw Bang. "Oh, you guys were having a threesome? Sorry about that, carry on." Wrasse walked away.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ed's reaction was "Wait, what?" as he see's Wrasse walk away. 

_Something tells me this was a waste of time..._ "Come on, Kiel, we should probably go back. It doesn't look like much is around here besides him." He looks towards Bang. "Speaking of, you wanna come with us? I think we might be able to answer your question."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "You think I'm a hooker? I thought I had a bit more class than that" Aerith stares at the girl with a comical expression


Takime turns pale
"What? Nonono that's not it! It's..."
Takime starts mumbling to herself incomprehensibly as if trying to get the words out, but can't.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed's reaction was "Wait, what?" as he see's Wrasse walk away.
> 
> _Something tells me this was a waste of time..._ "Come on, Kiel, it doesn't look like much is here besides him." He looks towards Bang. "Speaking of, you wanna come with us? I think we might be able to answer your question."



"Eh, I ain't got nothing better to do" he says as he ignores wrasse.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

"Takime, Takime, Takime," Wrasse said, putting an arm around the woman's shoulders. "Ther's no need to get so flustered. I just caught Ed and Keil about to have a threesome with some random dude. You, Aerith, and Mika could go join them, Robert could pass around his stuff, and we all can have a good ol' drug induced orgy."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

"Alright then, let's go." Ed and the rest went back towards the group.



Ichypa said:


> "Takime, Takime, Takime," Wrasse said, putting an arm around the woman's shoulders. "Ther's no need to get so flustered. I just caught Ed and Keil about to have a threesome with some random dude. You, Aerith, and Mika could go join them, Robert could pass around his stuff, and we all can have a good ol' drug induced orgy."



"Who's having what now?" Ed said as he walked into the group.

"Okay, what crap did the smurf feed you, and what happened while we were go-" His attention was shifted towards the tanned girl in the back. "Uh, who's the new chick?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime turns pale
> "What? Nonono that's not it! It's..."
> Takime starts mumbling to herself incomprehensibly as if trying to get the words out, but can't.



"So there was more? Guess I heard wrong then. My fault for eavesdropping." Aerith attempting to brush the conversation aside


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Takime, Takime, Takime," Wrasse said, putting an arm around the woman's shoulders. "Ther's no need to get so flustered. I just caught Ed and Keil about to have a threesome with some random dude. You, Aerith, and Mika could go join them, Robert could pass around his stuff, and we all can have a good ol' drug induced orgy."



Wrasse received a swift justice filled blow to the head.
"PERVERT!"


Sabl?s said:


> "So there was more? Guess I heard wrong then. My fault for eavesdropping." Aerith attempting to brush the conversation aside


Takime walks over to be in front of Aeron.
"I may as well ask this now before we all die from something."
Takime takes a deep breath and then a gulp.
"Will-will you...m-m-m-arry me Aeron?"
she asks while looking at the ground


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Looking at the girls, Bang's first thought is

"Dat ass"



> "Takime, Takime, Takime," Wrasse said, putting an arm around the woman's shoulders. "Ther's no need to get so flustered. I just caught Ed and Keil about to have a threesome with some random dude. You, Aerith, and Mika could go join them, Robert could pass around his stuff, and we all can have a good ol' drug induced orgy."


"Get the fuck out and keep your fantasies to yourselves." Bang says to wrasse.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Eh, I ain't got nothing better to do" he says as he ignores wrasse.



"You Bang,have any idea what that crater was about? you saw something?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

"Well, since no one's going to answer my question, can I just ask another thing? 

For how long has Takime been a lesbian?"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "You Bang,have any idea what that crater was about? you saw something?"



"I was around here and felt a huge bang" He says. "I don't really know much more, care to fill me in?" Bang then asks.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Well, since no one's going to answer my question, can I just ask another thing?
> 
> For how long has Takime been a lesbian?"



"Beats me,i don't know,the new girl has the same smell as mika"



JoJo said:


> "I was around here and felt a huge bang" He says. "I don't really know much more, care to fill me in?" Bang then asks.



"What can i say we are here not a long time,we were at a place that i don't know where exactly it was with that godlike being and then we came here,so me and the guy there Ed started to scout the area to see if we found something"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

"Uh-huh" Bang responds.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

By this point, Aerith's brain had stopped functioning.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Beats me,i don't know,the new girl has the same smell as mika"



"............................................................."

Ed's face was awash with dull shock and a sort of amazement that Kiel's mind actually made that sentence without realizing the obvious problem with it. 

In short, it resembled this:


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "............................................................."
> 
> Ed's face was awash with dull shock and a sort of amazement that Kiel's mind actually made that sentence without realizing the obvious problem with it.
> 
> In short, it resembled this:



"You're fine man?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> By this point, Aerith's brain had stopped functioning.



"...Aeron? Aeron are you okay? I-I didn't mean to shock you so please snap out of it okay? I need to know your answer."
Takime starts shaking Aeron to try to snap "her" out of it while crying.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "You're fine man?"



Ed attempts to regain his composure. An act that only partially succeeds. "Please tell me you understand the problem with your previous statement. Considering your past...relations with said person," Ed starts, chocking down some vomit when saying relations. "Please tell me you at least realize that. For my sanity. Or before I shoot you. Whichever one I think is more important to me."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "...Aeron? Aeron are you okay? I-I didn't mean to shock you so please snap out of it okay? I need to know your answer."
> Takime starts shaking Aeron to try to snap "her" out of it while crying.



"I'm pretty sure her name's Aerith now, and I'm sure she's just faking it." Ed states, trying to get Takime to calm down.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wrasse received a swift justice filled blow to the head.
> "PERVERT!"
> 
> Takime walks over to be in front of Aeron.
> ...





Sabl?s said:


> By this point, Aerith's brain had stopped functioning.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> "...Aeron? Aeron are you okay? I-I didn't mean to shock you so please snap out of it okay? I need to know your answer."
> Takime starts shaking Aeron to try to snap "her" out of it while crying.



Wrasse stepped up and clasped Takime and Aerith's hands together.
"By the power invested in me as Lord Marshall, I hereby pronounce you Man - if a tranny - and Wife, in a legally binding union recognized by the laws of Palladium Emperor Zion. You may now kiss the groom." he said.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed attempts to regain his composure. An act that only partially succeeds. "Please tell me you understand the problem with your previous statement. Considering your past...relations with said person," Ed starts, chocking down some vomit when saying relations. "Please tell me you at least realize that. For my sanity. Or before I shoot you. Whichever one I think is more important to me.".



"Yes i do,don't take it as offensive way of dealing with things,since i have more developed senses due to my body powers i  know who is who just by the smell of then,its just a way to be sure about the things,don't take it in the bad way,please." Kiel say


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse stepped up and clasped Takime and Aerith's hands together.
> "By the power invested in me as Lord Marshall, I hereby pronounce you Man - if a tranny - and Wife, in a legally binding union recognized by the laws of Palladium Emperor Zion. You may now kiss the groom." he said.



"...What in the holy hell did I miss while I was walking around in the wastelands with this poor bastard?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse stepped up and clasped Takime and Aerith's hands together.
> "By the power invested in me as Lord Marshall, I hereby pronounce you Man - if a tranny - and Wife, in a legally binding union recognized by the laws of Palladium Emperor Zion. You may now kiss the groom." he said.



"Eh, you can do that?"
Takime kisses the groom
"Yes! Finally married!"
Steam shot out of Takime's nose


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

"             "


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

"I don't have a clue about what people here are doing"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

"Uh, I'm pretty sure doing that without Aerith's input is ille-"

_Wait, why am I here trying to reason with the ditzes?_ He moves away from the three, sits down by and looks around at what's gone on while putting away his rifle. Wrasse, Takime and Aerith were still talking about the whole marriage spiel. Robert was sitting down drinking. Kiel and the new guy were just there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Takime makes a pair perfect of cloth rings, puts one on her finger and one on Aeronith's hand.
"Ha, and they said I could never do it~"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

_I'd love to see how her other personalities will deal with this._

Suddenly filthy thoughts about Blue Takime and Aerith fill his head.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Bang jumps up and crosses his legs like pretzel. As he does this a circle of shinsoo appears under him and he lands on it. He continues waiting until this blows over so he can ask what happened here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime makes a pair perfect of cloth rings, puts one on her finger and one on Aeronith's hand.
> "Ha, and they said I could never do it~"



"Oh I know we need music!"
Takime uses the orb's wind to make music.
the song in particular is this










"Robert can you make fancy chairs for us?"!


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

On the outside, Aeronith's appeared to have lost all mental function on the inside was

"WHAT THE ACTUAL-HOW DID THIS EVEN- KEIKAKU-HELP-LESBIAN-TOO YOUNG-LESBIAN-NOT MY DAY-HELP-NOPENOPE-DAMN YOU WRASSE-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!"

"Shall I take the helm, partner?"

"....."

"Of course, that would be breaching our contract but I can make an exception for this momentous occasion."

".............."

"Anyone still in there"

"I'm thinking....this situation couldn't get any worse but somehow I just know...you'd find a way to make that possible,"

"Probably. You're going to need to say something eventually. When did you get so beta anyway? Oh wait, gotta be when Horn-head took your balls"

"I loathe you."

Aerith awakens from the dreamscape, only for Takime to kiss the groom/bride and place the ring on her finger. Shortly after, she passes out.

"Pansy"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> On the outside, Aeronith's appeared to have lost all mental function on the inside was
> 
> "WHAT THE ACTUAL-HOW DID THIS EVEN- KEIKAKU-HELP-LESBIAN-TOO YOUNG-LESBIAN-NOT MY DAY-HELP-NOPENOPE-DAMN YOU WRASSE-AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!"
> 
> ...


"Oh no! My wife! I have to revive her with MOUTH TO MOUTH <3!"
And Takime starts to do so while also performing Heimlich maneuvers on her *chest *alternatively.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh no! My wife! I have to revive her with MOUTH TO MOUTH <3!"
> And Takime starts to do so while also performing Heimlich maneuvers on her *chest *alternatively.



Wrasse stood by in case a true professional doctor is needed, but was giving the newlyweds a chance to sort things out themselves first before he stepped in.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

"Thats...I....i... Even for me this is not alright" Kiel go scouting the area once agai,trying to ignore what happened, searching for the thing that fell into the landscape


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Robert could pass around his stuff, and we all can have a good ol' drug induced orgy."



"Wrasse, my man!  That sounds like a..."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wrasse received a swift justice filled blow to the head.
> "PERVERT!"



"...Terrible idea!  Geez, man!"



JoJo said:


> "Get the fuck out and keep your fantasies to yourselves." Bang says to wrasse.



Robert casts the new guy a disapproving glare before shrugging his shoulders and sipping his tea again.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Eh, you can do that?"
> Takime kisses the groom
> "Yes! Finally married!"
> Steam shot out of Takime's nose



A single tear rolls down Robert's cheek and into his tea.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Robert can you make fancy chairs for us?"!



Robert mumbles out an "I guess" before all the barrier chairs morph to barrier thrones.  



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh no! My wife! I have to revive her with MOUTH TO MOUTH <3!"
> And Takime starts to do so while also performing Heimlich maneuvers on her *chest *alternatively.



"Sweet Hermes's cleats..."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Bang still hovering attempts to get their attention and around asks 

"So uh... Do you guys know what happened here? And on top of all that who are you guys?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ed was...engrossed in what Takime and Aerith were doing. He slightly heard Bang's question, though. "Huh? Oh right, I forgot. You see the chick making out with the comatose chick? Yeah, she knows what happened. As for who we are.." Ed looks at his team.

"...Yeah, I'm not so sure myself."


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Bang still hovering attempts to get their attention and around asks
> 
> "So uh... Do you guys know what happened here? And on top of all that who are you guys?"



"By the look of you, we're probably your only chance at survival around these parts.  And about our... surroundings... Takime fucked it all up."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> "By the look of you, we're probably your only chance at survival around these parts.  And about our... surroundings... Takime fucked it all up."



"Difficult survival around these parts is how I survived. If I was any where else, I think I'd be dead. It's a long story."

"Who is Takime?" He asks looking around.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Bang still hovering attempts to get their attention and around asks
> 
> "So uh... Do you guys know what happened here? And on top of all that who are you guys?"





manidk said:


> "By the look of you, we're probably your only chance at survival around these parts.  And about our... surroundings... Takime fucked it all up."



"You see, Friend, Takime here, the young lady on top, is a demigod, a new goddess of love ever since she read a book on how. Her passions are so strong that it fracture her personality, and when one of them fell in love with Aerith, the unconscious young lady, her passion was so intense that it destroyed the surrounding area. Wedding her to her soul mate was the only way to calm her and save us all." Wrasse told Bang.


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Difficult survival around these parts is how I survived. If I was any where else, I think I'd be dead. It's a long story."
> 
> "Who is Takime?" He asks looking around.



"You have a rank?"



Ichypa said:


> "You see, Friend, Takime here is a demigod, a new goddess of love ever since she read a book on how. Her passions are so strong that it fracture her personality, and when one of them fell in love with Aerith, the unconscious young lady, her passion was so intense that it destroyed the surrounding area. Wedding her to her soul mate was the only way to calm her and save us all." Wrasse told Bang.



"This is exactly what happened."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse stepped up and clasped Takime and Aerith's hands together.
> "By the power invested in me as Lord Marshall, I hereby pronounce you Man - if a tranny - and Wife, in a legally binding union recognized by the laws of Palladium Emperor Zion. You may now kiss the groom." he said.


Mika-chan begins vibrating in place.

So excited at the enslavement of her only real obstacle keeping Mister to herself was she.

Naturally, she continued pretending Kiel did not exist


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "You see, Friend, Takime here, the young lady on top, is a demigod, a new goddess of love ever since she read a book on how. Her passions are so strong that it fracture her personality, and when one of them fell in love with Aerith, the unconscious young lady, her passion was so intense that it destroyed the surrounding area. Wedding her to her soul mate was the only way to calm her and save us all." Wrasse told Bang.


"Thanks for the info"


manidk said:


> "You have a rank?"


"E7. What're yours and the others?"




> "This is exactly what happened."


Bang then says to himself 

"Not sure if this is better or worse than my initial thought".


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "E7. What're yours and the others?"



"D10, I can't speak for the others though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan begins vibrating in place.
> 
> So excited at the enslavement of her only real obstacle keeping Mister to herself was she.
> 
> Naturally, she continued pretending Kiel did not exist



Unfortunately for Mika-chan she didn't know about concepts like polygamy, and harems yet. Which she would no doubt find out about much later to her disappointment and enjoyment.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 27, 2013)

Kiel goes through the destroyed landscape "finally peace,deer lord" he goes on through the place walking where the thing feel making some strings to analyse the area to see if there was sight of anything that may be alive in the dead land that was completely fucked up.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> "D10, I can't speak for the others though."



"Ah." 

"What're you guys here for?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "What're you guys here for?"



"To chew bubblegum and kick ass... So you'd better hope you have some bubblegum."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "You see, Friend, Takime here, the young lady on top, is a demigod, a new goddess of love ever since she read a book on how. Her passions are so strong that it fracture her personality, and when one of them fell in love with Aerith, the unconscious young lady, her passion was so intense that it destroyed the surrounding area. Wedding her to her soul mate was the only way to calm her and save us all." Wrasse told Bang.




_Beats the hell out of my explanation._



TehChron said:


> Mika-chan begins vibrating in place.
> 
> So excited at the enslavement of her only real obstacle keeping Mister to herself was she.
> 
> Naturally, she continued pretending Kiel did not exist



He remembers Kiel saying this girl was Mika. 

"So...Mika...

How in the hell did you get like...that?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Ah."
> 
> "What're you guys here for?"


"~For Mika-chan to become Mister's wife~!" The dark skinned woman exclaims, leaping onto Robert excitedly


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

> "To chew bubblegum and kick ass... So you'd better hope you have some bubblegum."


"Sorry, I don't have any gum"


TehChron said:


> "~For Mika-chan to become Mister's wife~!" The dark skinned woman exclaims, leaping onto Robert excitedly



"Sounds like a lucky guy"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Sounds like a lucky guy."



"Trust me, there's a lot wrong with this."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

"I am here to save the miserable and desperate people of my Layer, whom I have left under the guidance of my right-hand man, Brian." Wrasse told Bang. "My friend Oblivificarus told me that I have to save them from the Blight, no matter what methods I must use."


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Sorry, I don't have any gum"



Robert begins polishing his boots with a smirk on his face.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert begins polishing his boots with a smirk on his face.



The wind seemed to whisper "_...I have an advanced degree in shoe shining..._", and Robert began to cry.


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> The wind seemed to whisper "_...I have an advanced degree in shoe shining..._", and Robert began to cry.



As the manly tears well up, Robert grabs Kix's remains from his satchel and pats it lightly.

"One day, old friend, one day."

With a new determination, Robert continues shining his boots.  He would do Kix proud.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Trust me, there's a lot wrong with this."


He looks around saying "I think there's more wrong than just that".


manidk said:


> Robert begins polishing his boots with a smirk on his face.


"You missed a spot" Bang says with a smirk on his face.


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "You missed a spot" Bang says with a smirk on his face.



"You've got it all wrong, that's the spot where asses are kicked.  I skip over it _on purpose_."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh no! My wife! I have to revive her with MOUTH TO MOUTH <3!"
> And Takime starts to do so while also performing Heimlich maneuvers on her *chest *alternatively.



"Ahhh, ahhh... she still won't wake up. I know one of my sisters should be able to help."
Takime transforms naked body surrounded by clear wind
"HENSHIN!"
then reverts to being completely naked

Due to Aeronith's currently horrible string of luck it's the blue one of course.
"Ohhh myyy. She finally did it <3. I suppose I can help.~

Blue Takime employs a different more pleasurable "Technique" to wake Aeronith up by striping her down first.
"We'll both enjoy this, I'm really good with my hands <3"
Suffice to say unless someone interfered the obvious would happen here


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I am here to save the miserable and desperate people of my Layer, whom I have left under the guidance of my right-hand man, Brian." Wrasse told Bang. "My friend Oblivificarus told me that I have to save them from the Blight, no matter what methods I must use."


"Me? Well I'm part of a nigh extinct clan. That happened because of the higher ups. And I'm sure they're aware of my existence but in this place full of legendarily strong people, I'm able to hide. And not causing too much trouble was a big help in that."


manidk said:


> "You've got it all wrong, that's the spot where asses are kicked.  I skip over it _on purpose_."


"Hmm, then wouldn't not shining your shoes at all and going to straight to the ass whooping be more efficient" Bang said in a tone which sounded more like constructive criticism than sounding like a smartass.


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ahhh, ahhh... she still won't wake up. I know one of my sisters should be able to help."
> Takime transforms naked body surrounded by clear wind
> "HENSHIN!"
> then reverts to being completely naked
> ...



Robert looks around at the group.

"If any of you interfere I swear to Gemini Saga's God Cloth I will fucking destroy you."


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Hmm, then wouldn't not shining your shoes at all and going to straight to the ass whooping be more efficient" Bang said in a tone which sounded more like constructive criticism than sounding like a smartass.



"I see you've never delivered a classy ass-kicking.  Poor soul."

Robert leaned back and began watching the show in front of him.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ahhh, ahhh... she still won't wake up. I know one of my sisters should be able to help."
> Takime transforms naked body surrounded by clear wind
> "HENSHIN!"
> then reverts to being completely naked
> ...



"So, since we're all in the mood, wanna get married, you and I?" Wrasse asked Blue Takime, while still staying out of her way.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I see you've never delivered a classy ass-kicking.  Poor soul."
> 
> Robert leaned back and began watching the show in front of him.



"Sadly, I've kicked ass before but it's never been classy. Every now and then when someone walks in here and they'll bring a monster or 2 with them that might run loose. If it comes to me and I'm sure that I'm stronger than it than I'll defeat." 

"That's the also the height of my battle experience. A fight every now and then."

Bang then begins watching the show with Robert.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "So, since we're all in the mood, wanna get married, you and I?" Wrasse asked Blue Takime, while still staying out of her way.


Moaning could be heard from Aerith's unconscious body at this point as the Blue Takime worked her magic in ways that several people in the group didn't think was physically possible or ever in their minds to begin with.
While doing so she speaks
"Oh sure blue boy, right after this first one, then you can join in ~"


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Robert passes out bags of popcorn to the group.

"Anyone got a camera?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ahhh, ahhh... she still won't wake up. I know one of my sisters should be able to help."
> Takime transforms naked body surrounded by clear wind
> "HENSHIN!"
> then reverts to being completely naked
> ...



"Rob,are you gonna stop thi-"



manidk said:


> Robert passes out bags of popcorn to the group.
> 
> "Anyone got a camera?"



_DOES ANYONE HERE HAVE ANY DECENCY!?_

Ed walks up to them "Dear god, please don't molest Aerith in her comatose state. Or at least wait until she's conscious."



manidk said:


> Robert looks around at the group.
> 
> "If any of you interfere I swear to Gemini Saga's God Cloth I will fucking destroy you."



"Oh shut it, beta. Just because you're too chickenshit to get laid with her doesn't mean you can just watch her get it on with a knocked out body. That's just creepy.

Oh, and don't tear up again. It just makes you look like a wuss."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

"I second Robert's question."


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> _IS ANYONE HERE HAVE ANY DECENCY!?_
> 
> Ed walks up to them "Dear god, please don't molest Ae-"



Ed finds himself in a barrier close to a kilometer above the rest of the group.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert passes out bags of popcorn to the group.
> 
> "Anyone got a camera?"


The camera that was used to take pictures of Wrasse frenching Robert by Aeron was thrown to him by Takime.
"I love pictures of my work<3"
She really starts to get into it


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The camera that was used to take pictures of Wrasse frenching Robert by Aeron was thrown to him by Takime.
> "I love pictures of my work<3"



Robert crushes the camera.

"Well, that was quite a long plan to get rid of that.  I figure this has gone far enough now.  You two clean yourselves up, we need to figure out our next actions."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

"I don't have anything better to do, and hiding in this place has bored me to death, can I travel up The Hive with you guys?" Bang asks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert crushes the camera.
> 
> "Well, that was quite a long plan to get rid of that.  I figure this has gone far enough now.  You two clean yourselves up, we need to figure out our next actions."



"No fun </3"
The blue Takime gives the last one her best; which ends up waking up a very traumatized and still naked Aerith with a load moan
"I suppose I should fulfill that promise to blue boy."
Takime walks up to Wrasse
"So how do you wanna do this? <3"


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "I don't have anything better to do, and hiding in this place has bored me to death, can I travel up The Hive with you guys?" Bang asks.



"Sure.  You start out at "Team Meat Shield" until you prove yourself, though."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

"I'm curious, who're my team mates?" Bang asks jokingly. Then he asks

"And what are your guys' goals right now?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 27, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "No fun </3"
> The blue Takime gives the last one her best; which ends up waking up a very traumatized Aerith
> "I suppose I should fulfill that promise to blue boy."
> Takime walks up to Wrasse
> "So how do you wanna do this? <3"



"Let's keep it simple." Wrasse said, and takes her hand. "By the power vested in me as Lord Marshall, I now pronounce you and I Man and wife, in a legally binding union recognized by the laws of Palladium Emperor Zion. I will now kiss the bride." Wrasse proceeds to french Takime, while dragging her behind a rock for a quick little consummation of their marriage.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

" Ugh my head, the hell happened?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Let's keep it simple." Wrasse said, and takes her hand. "By the power vested in me as Lord Marshall, I now pronounce you and I Man and wife, in a legally binding union recognized by the laws of Palladium Emperor Zion. I will now kiss the bride." Wrasse proceeds to french Takime, while dragging her behind a rock for a quick little consummation of their marriage.


The culmination of sounds behind the rock echo throughout... Suffice to say it lasted a long time. 30 minutes was the quick version. around the 25 minute mark a henshin sound was heard followed by the words  "Liquid."


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

"That is beyond disgusting."

Robert points off into the direction Kiel went earlier.

"Let's go find our meatshield."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

"I'm right here"


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "I'm right here"



Robert wipes his palm downward against his forehead.

"Our _other_ meatshield."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 27, 2013)

"I was aware of that, was just lighting up the mood" laughed Bang as he continued hovering on his shinsoo board.


----------



## manidk (Dec 27, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "I was aware of that, was just lighting up the mood" laughed Bang as he continued hovering on his shinsoo board.



"...Right."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

_Strange, I could have sworn I already changed into these clothes. hmm, he probably knows
_ Aerith thought as she draped herself in the white gown. 

"Yo, any idea what happened?"

"Somehow, I think you're better off not knowing. Besides, I need to stack up on chips for when you figure it out."

"What chips? Technically, you don't even exist. And what's the big secret."

"Okay, what _Do_ you remember?"

"Something about Takime calling me a hooker."

"....Perfect"

"Have I told you, I hate your guts lately"

"Ahahahahahahaha!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> " Ugh my head, the hell happened?"



Mika-chan turns towards the naked tranny, still grasping Roberts arm.

"~Birdbrain Mister got molested~"

The slime girl raised a finger to her lip curiously

"~Mika-chan watched~"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 27, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan turns towards the naked tranny, still grasping Roberts arm.
> 
> "~Birdbrain Mister got molested~"
> 
> ...



"...........huh" Aerith said taking a moment to grasp the full meaning of Mikata's words and then undergoes a fit of laughter,  flipping it off as another one of the moeblob's childish stories

"I w... *snicker* mol..HAHAHA! molested! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! oh my HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Gimme a sec........AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"

"Wait for it, just a little push" The voice in Aerith's head spoke. his hand reaching for the imaginary popcorn


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 27, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "...........huh" Aerith said taking a moment to grasp the full meaning of Mikata's words and then undergoes a fit of laughter,  flipping it off as another one of the moeblob's childish stories
> 
> "I w... *snicker* mol..HAHAHA! molested! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA! oh my HAHAHAHAHAHAH! Gimme a sec........AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!"
> 
> "Wait for it, just a little push" The voice in Aerith's head spoke. his hand reaching for the imaginary popcorn



A sexual moan is heard from behind the rocks.


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A sexual moan is heard from behind the rocks.



Wrasse and Takime emerged, floating in separate barriers.

"I _said_ we're going now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> Wrasse and Takime emerged, floating in separate barriers.
> 
> "I _said_ we're going now."


Takime was covered in large amounts of  saliva from head to toe. 
"Hey, hey. I wasn't finished </3"
Takime punches the barrier and a small chink is heard.
"Dammitttt.- If that's how you're going to be I'm leaving."
Takime reverts into her red form still slime covered and stares at Robert with a weird look.
"..."
Then she starts softly banging her head on the barrier


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

Aerith eventually calms down to see a naked Blue Takime and Wrasse floating in barriers.

"She transformed back huh, too bad. Really, they couldn't have chosen a more secluded area to carry out their business? How undignified."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith eventually calms down to see a naked Blue Takime and Wrasse floating in barriers.
> 
> "She transformed back huh, too bad. Really, they couldn't have chosen a more secluded area to carry out their business? How undignified."



"Hello, fellow usband/wife!" Wrasse called, waving at Aerith. Turning to Blue Takime, he said, "Don't worry dear, later on we'll have a nice honeymoon aboard my spaceship, with no one to interrupt us."


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime was covered in large amounts of  saliva from head to toe.
> "Hey, hey. I wasn't finished </3"
> Takime punches the barrier and a small chink is heard.
> "Dammitttt.- If that's how you're going to be I'm leaving."
> ...



Robert saw none of this, because both barrier were opaque.

A sheet was deposited into Takime's barrier as Wrasse was dropped out of his.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert saw none of this, because both barrier were opaque.
> 
> A sheet was deposited into Takime's barrier as Wrasse was dropped out of his.


There is a whirring sound of wind in the barrier, no doubt to get all the slime off.
Takime sewed an outfit and wore it. Robert had to make the barrier clear to be able to see her or release her. (red wedding dress )
"Done..."


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> There is a whirring sound of wind in the barrier, no doubt to get all the slime off.
> Takime sewed an outfit and wore it. Robert had to make the barrier clear to be able to see her or release her. (red wedding dress )
> "Done..."



Robert dropped the barrier and stared at Takime's new outfit.

"Oh for fuck's sake."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert dropped the barrier and stared at Takime's new outfit.
> 
> "Oh for fuck's sake."


gives a two finger salute
"Yo Rob wanna get married? Can't be outdone by my other two sisters. Don't have to do any of that other shit if you don't want."

Takime waits for Robert's response to that ^ and then responds in kind.
(meaning you can just do it in one post, unfortunately Wrasse interrupted after this part )

" "Just kidding. Thought it would be funny to mess with you and help you loosen up. "


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

Faster than either of them could react, Wrasse clasped Robert and Red Takime's hands together and said "BythepowervestedinmeasLordMarshallIdeclareyoutobeManandWifeinalegallybindingunionrecognizedbythelawsofPalladiumEmperorZion, yes, made it!" Wrasse thrust his hands into the in triumph then went to go retrieve his clothes.


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> gives a two finger salute
> "Yo Rob wanna get married? Can't be outdone by my other two sisters. Don't have to do any of that other shit if you don't want."



"I appreciate the offer and all but..." Robert points to a small, plain looking ring on his finger "You know the circumstances."



> "Just kidding. Thought it would be funny to mess with you and help you loosen up. "



"Oh, good.  I was hoping you hadn't forgotten our talk so soon."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

"Can we go and find that Kiel guy now?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Well, fuck."



"I-... I was just kidding."
Takime seems rather shocked she's married now.
"So... um..."
Takime seems confused on what to do now and scratches the back of her head
"I was starting to warm up to you, but marriage?"
Takime sighs ands makes two red rings out of the cloth of the wedding dress
"Here then."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Hello, fellow usband/wife!" Wrasse called, waving at Aerith.



_As always, he's a strange one._

 Aerith waves back at the enthusiastic blue specimen; suddenly an unfamiliar green ring reflecting the sun's rays catches his eye

"When did this get-" Aerith's motions towards Red Takime in a wedding dress speaking with Robert and her though process creeps to a halt 

"....Husband...WIFE...ring.....TAKIME...LESBIAN..Wedding dress....rape...Naked.....clothes.....RAPE." and the memories suddenly rush back along with a booming laughter inside her dreamscape as Aerith pieces together the information.

"Heh..hehe.....I see. Yup, nothing happened ever. Absolutely nothing." A sick feeling in her stomach never departs despite her optimism


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I-... I was just kidding."
> Takime seems rather shocked she's married now.
> "So... um..."
> Takime seems confused on what to do now and scratches the back of her head
> ...



Robert sighs and puts the ring on alongside his other ring.

"I guess we'll have to find a lawyer somewhere...  But you don't get half my stuff."  Robert smirked a bit at his own joke.  A sense of humor and a little bit of a lingering high was all that was keeping him together at the moment.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert sighs and puts the ring on alongside his other ring.
> 
> "I guess we'll have to find a lawyer somewhere...  But you don't get half my stuff."  Robert smirked a bit at his own joke.  A sense of humor and a little bit of a lingering high was all that was keeping him together at the moment.



"Well screw it. May as well have my last unmarried sis be married."
Takime henshins, then reverts to the earth Takime naked.
"That all just happened huh?" She looks rather tramatized

Takime looks at the only two picks left and walks next to the newcomer
"Hey you, new guy what's his face. Want to get married? It's all the craze now, gets yours while it lasts."
Before Bang could react Wrasse married both of them and they had a earthy brown ring on his finger. Bang's jaw dropped.
Takime looks at all four rings and clenches her fist
"Well I'm the hell out of here."
"Henshin!"
Takime then reverts into a form no one had seen before.
The fifth and she was clothed this time

"Lets get going then my Harem."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 28, 2013)

A purple slime extends over Roberts arm, devouring the red ring instantly.

"~Noo! Mika-chan will win! Theres no room for Old Hag in our Oppai Paradise~!"


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Unfortunately, the ring was encased in the same barrier protecting Robert's previous ring.

"Sorry, Mika... chan?  Gotta keep these things safe."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

> "Well screw it. May as well have my last unmarried sis be married."
> Takime henshins, then reverts to the earth Takime naked.
> "That all just happened huh?" She looks rather tramatized
> 
> ...


Bang, too overwhelmed to muster a response just looks at his ring blank minded. After a few seconds pass he then re-collects all the events that happened and is still shocked at everything that happened but decides to ignore. He then continues on waiting for the others.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

TehChron said:


> A purple slime extends over Roberts arm, devouring the red ring instantly.
> 
> "~Noo! Mika-chan will win! Theres no room for Old Hag in our Oppai Paradise~!"



"Nice try abomination, but even if you did devour the ring it would simply reappear."
Takime takes the red ring she has off and destroys it.
The red ring only reappears on Takime's hand anyway magically while the remains of the destroyed ring remain.
"Wouldn't stop you from marrying him anyway I suppose, Wrasse can oblige."

Takime starts walking forward
"Lets get going then."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Well screw it. May as well have my last unmarried sis be married."
> Takime henshins, then reverts to the earth Takime naked.
> "That all just happened huh?" She looks rather tramatized
> 
> ...



"Yes, Ma'am!" Wrasse says with a salute.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

This situation gets Bang thinking

"If I married the earth girl, and those other ones are her sisters; and those sisters married Robert, Wrasse, and Aerith, aren't we all related then by law?"

Bang stops his train of thought here.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> This situation gets Bang thinking
> 
> "If I married the earth girl, and those other ones are her sisters; and those sisters married Robert, Wrasse, and Aerith, aren't we all related then by law?"
> 
> Bang stops his train of thought here.



"I'll take that drink now, Ed."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

"My brothers (and sister)!" Wrasse said, initiating a group hug with Robert, Bang, and Aerith.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I'll take that drink now, Ed."



"Does he have another one?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Takime stops a step
"I almost forgot we have to eat. Robert dear, would you provide everyone with food?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

"Ed is currently a kilometer above us, but I'll be a dear and bring him down."

Ed popped back up on the ground.

"And yeah, food.  Not a lot left though... wish Kix was here."

A table appeared in front of the group, adorned with a bunch of cheeseburgers and fries.  Robert cast a glance at Mika before putting each meal in a barrier that only the person currently in front of the meal could access.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ed is currently a kilometer above us, but I'll be a dear and bring him down."
> 
> Ed popped back up on the ground.
> 
> ...



"Hmm cold this won't do..."
Takime transforms into her flame form and touches each barrier with her hand
The food heats up like a microwave and starts steaming as if it was just cooked

Then she reverts to the same exact form still clothed and sits down
"There we go, wouldn't be half as good otherwise."
Takime takes a bite of a few of her fries
"Needs ketchup."


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

"Kix had all the condiments..."  robert says, a tear rolling down his cheek.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

"Thanks for the meal, Robert, but I'm already full from wampa sandwiches." Wrasse said, and walked triumphantly into the sunset.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Thanks for the meal, Robert, but I'm already full from wampa sandwiches." Wrasse said, and walked triumphantly into the sunset.



Wrasse walks towards the sunset, then changes directions when he comes to a particularly cold stream, going south instead.

A city could be seen over the rolling hills and forested meadows


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse walks towards the sunset, then changes directions when he comes to a particularly cold stream, going south instead.
> 
> A city could be seen over the rolling hills and forested meadows



"Hmmm...." Wrasse said. He looks towards where the rest of his comrades were eating. He shouted, "Hey guys, I found a city, I'm going to go check it out!" before flying off on Czar Palladium.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Hmmm...." Wrasse said. He looks towards where the rest of his comrades were eating. He shouted, "Hey guys, I found a city, I'm going to go check it out!" before flying off on Czar Palladium.



Takime quickly finishes her food and follows quickly after.
She transforms into her wind form and catches up
"He really shouldn't leave the bride behind so easily, should he Czar?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

"I was certain that the bride wouldn't be so easily left behind. Hello, wife-in-law." Wrasse said with a wink.


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Robert appeared out of thin air beside the other two.

"I hope they have public bathrooms.  With Bidets."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

Aerith notices Robert's presence vanished via teleportation 

"Space-magic really is awesome; not that I'll ever tell him that." She says and proceeds to enter a meditative stance on a nearby rock


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

After Bang finishes his food he then rides his Shinsoo board following the rest of the group.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 28, 2013)

Kiel notices he's being left he run back at maximun speed to join the group "i'm always the last,rule of nature i guess"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

_I wonder if Kiel will ever realize he can just grow wings._ Was all that came to Aerith's mind as she watched Kiel running after their teammates

"Hey, Ed. If you want to fly, can't you just shoot Shinsoo out of your pistols and propel yourself?" (See Xanxus from KHR)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert appeared out of thin air beside the other two.
> 
> "I hope they have public bathrooms.  With Bidets."



"Nice to see two of my husbands keeping up."
Takime looks back and see's the man she still doesn't know the name of, but married anyway. Bang. He was really having a hard time keeping up.
She also spotted Aerith meditating and sensed something.
"Unlike some husbands."
Takime makes a yawning motion and starts playing around with the orb while floating at a decent enough pace.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

Seeing himself being left far behind, he began to pick up the pace. He thought to himself

"Damn, these guys are in a hurry. I better put in more speed or I'll get left behind. Good thing this technique doesn't use much stamina. But my other techniques... I gotta start working on my stamina or I'll always be the weakest.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Seeing himself being left far behind, he began to pick up the pace. As he was about 5 meters behind them he undid his board and began running. He thought to himself
> 
> "Damn, I gotta conserve energy, loitering on the board is a piece of cake but high-speed travel on the board for long periods of time is just waste of energy. I gotta start working on  my stamina issues if I wanna keep up with these guys."



Takime sighs and twirls her finger a bit.
There is a huge whompf of wind and a screaming sound that sounds like Bang.
Apparently a very strong gust of wind decided to appear and fling him ahead and above the leading group for some reason along with his board.
"Fly baby fly!"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime sighs and twirls her finger a bit.
> There is a huge whompf of wind and a screaming sound that sounds like Bang.
> Apparently a very strong gust of wind decided to appear and fling him ahead and above the leading group for some reason along with his board.
> "Fly baby fly!"



"Thanks. " Bang says to his Wife's sister.

Bang then thinks to himself 

"This is probably a bit of a test to see if I'm worthy to be in the group or if I'll just be a meat shield the rest of the way up. Gotta prove myself."

Bang continues on holding a speed that leaves him in front of the group.


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nice to see two of my husbands keeping up."



"That's Robert, to you.  Despite your new found control and whatnot... You're still only second in command."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 28, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _I wonder if Kiel will ever realize he can just grow wings._ Was all that came to Aerith's mind as she watched Kiel running after their teammates
> 
> "Hey, Ed. If you want to fly, can't you just shoot Shinsoo out of your pistols and propel yourself?" (See Xanxus from KHR)



"Hmm...wouldn't hurt to try." 

He points his pistols down toward the ground. He fires out a small but steady flame-like stream of shinsoo out. He increases and decreases each side until he starts gliding up, ten feet in the air. 
"Hey, this is pretty cool!" he says. 
_Now if only I could fire while like this..._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> "That's Robert, to you.  Despite your new found control and whatnot... You're still only second in command."



"Hmm are you stepping up now? I'd be glad to accommodate anytime Rob <3"
Robert detected a trace of Blue Takime mixed with red in that statement.


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm are you stepping up now? I'd be glad to accommodate anytime Rob <3"
> Robert detected a trace of Blue Takime mixed with red in that statement.



"Now?  Heh, I've been in control.  Can't help it if I get a little offended when my followers get uppity. though, can I?"  The smirk broadened across Robert's face.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Now?  Heh, I've been in control.  Can't help it if I get a little offended when my followers get uppity. though, can I?"  The smirk broadened across Robert's face.


Robert felt a kiss on his cheek (on the face)despite Takime being a pace or two away to his left
"Nice to see you growing up some."


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert felt a kiss on his cheek (on the face)despite Takime being a pace or two away to his left
> "Nice to see you growing up some."



Robert brushed his hand against his cheek dismissively.

"Heh, same to you I suppose."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

The companions soon arrive at the bustling city of Numera

All around are banners and flyers saying things like 'Come try your luck', 'Be a man', 'How legends are made'

Lines of men and boys can be seen, funneling into a large ornate building. Women swooned, elders cheered, dogs howled.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

"Finally some peace, time to see if this works." Aerith steps a few meters away from the rock she had been meditating on and faces towards it. She raises her hand diagonally into the air and quickly brings it down in a swiping motion.

The rock remains intact but the remnants of a dead tree 3 feet to the left was cut in half. Aerith sighs "I failed, just like with the DPE. I really hope I don't have to resort to asking Robeta for tips; what's left of my pride might not make it."

Aerith then motions towards a city in the far off-distance; eyeballing it, she assumed it was a few hundred meters away which was within her range  "Better catch up before I really get left behind" The blonde trap vanishes instantaneously


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The companions soon arrive at the bustling city of Numera
> 
> All around are banners and flyers saying things like 'Come try your luck', 'Be a man', 'How legends are made'
> 
> ...


Takime reverts still fully clothed in dress and the wind orb hanging around her attentively 
"How lively, I want to go inside, Wrasse would you be a dear?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime reverts still fully clothed in dress and the wind orb hanging around her attentively
> "How lively, I want to go inside, Wrasse would you be a dear?"



"Certainly, my dear." Wrasse said, and began implementing his patented "move-or-I-lick-you" technique for clearing paths through crowds.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 28, 2013)

"This sure is alive" Kiel looking the place he try to talk with some citizien asking information about the building  that where people were making lines.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

Aerith appears next to group with dust spots on her body and hair.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "This sure is alive" Kiel looking the place he try to talk with some citizien asking information about the building  that where people were making lines.



"Its the culling" response an old crone. "Every year the legendary mercenary band The Great Ones hold a try out to see who will join their ranks, men come from all over the hive to test their mettle and see if they are up to snuff. Vast wealth and prestige are bequeathed upon those who succeed."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Certainly, my dear." Wrasse said, and began implementing his patented "move-or-I-lick-you" technique for clearing paths through crowds.


"How nice of you, such a gentleman~"
Takime follows behind playing with the orb


Sabl?s said:


> Aerith appears next to group with dust spots on her body and hair.



"Oh about time you showed up, I wouldn't know what to do without my dear wife."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh about time you showed up, I wouldn't know what to do without my dear wife."



"Hehe. Don't you mean your unwilling/kidnapped/damaged goods husband?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 28, 2013)

Ed attempts to use his new abilities to follow the group...and mostly succeeds, save for the light crash landing.
_Ugh...I need to work on that..._
Ed looks around at the city he and the team were in. 
_Ah, just as beautiful as the last time I was here._ Ed notices the small horde of men around the building. _Although, I don't remember that ever being there. Or maybe they were. I was hammered._

About to ask the townspeople, he overhears Kiel's conversation.



Zhen Chan said:


> "Its the culling" response an old crone. "Every year the legendary mercenary band The Great Ones hold a try out to see who will join their ranks, men come from all over the hive to test their mettle and see if they are up to snuff. Vast wealth and prestige are bequeathed upon those who succeed."



_Hmm...a mantle like that could prove useful..._

"Um, excuse me, I'm kind of with him. Now, about those Great Ones, are there any restrictions on becoming one?"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

Bang looks around. 

"It seems like it's that time of year again. I hope we can stay and watch the tourney." He think to himself.

After he then goes up to Robert asking

"I'm curious, how long are we gonna stay in this city?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Hehe. Don't you mean your unwilling/kidnapped/damaged goods husband?"



"Nope, wife. You were my first as well."
Takime blushes while following Wrasse.
"Sounds like whatever happening ahead is fun, think you'll join Aeronith?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> After he then goes up to Robert asking
> 
> "I'm curious, how long are we gonna stay in this city?"



"As long as we feel like, I figure."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> _Hmm...a mantle like that could prove useful..._
> 
> "Um, excuse me, I'm kind of with him. Now, about those Great Ones, are there any restrictions on becoming one?"



"Of course there are, that's the whole reason for this big event. They only accept the best bof the best and even then there is a reasonably high mortality rate, but such is the life of a mercenary is it not. Anyway the trials weed out the weak of body and resolve, the ones who remain in the end have the best chance of surviving to full membership."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> "As long as we feel like, I figure."


"Sounds pretty good."

"Wanna watch the tourny?"


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nope, wife. You were my first as well."
> Takime blushes while following Wrasse.
> "Sounds like whatever happening ahead is fun, think you'll join Aeronith?"


Bang then walks over to Takime before giving Robert a chance to answer. 
"I wouldn't recommend it. These legendary mercenaries are strong enough to be called legendary even with a guy like Sheever in The Hive."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nope, wife. You were my first as well."
> Takime blushes while following Wrasse.
> "Sounds like whatever happening ahead is fun, think you'll join Aeronith?"



_When you put it that way, I feel a little better until I remember that YOU WERE THE ONLY ONE AWAKE TO EXPERIENCE IT, COLD-BLOODED VILLAIN!!!_ 

Is what Aerith would have liked to say instead was

 "Oh uh mine too.. Wait, seriously? I thought someone as predacious gorgeous as you would have alread- I mean, Blue Takime seems to. I'll stop now; you get the idea. And I'd love to join you" Aerith mutters embarrassingly


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 28, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Its the culling" response an old crone. "Every year the legendary mercenary band The Great Ones hold a try out to see who will join their ranks, men come from all over the hive to test their mettle and see if they are up to snuff. Vast wealth and prestige are bequeathed upon those who succeed."





Zhen Chan said:


> "Of course there are, that's the whole reason for this big event. They only accept the best bof the best and even then there is a reasonably high mortality rate, but such is the life of a mercenary is it not. Anyway the trials weed out the weak of body and resolve, the ones who remain in the end have the best chance of surviving to full membership."



"So i don't know about these Great Old ones, do you know what theres in this building or at least what kind of trial them do to choose who will join their ranks? This seems pretty brutal,them fight strong beings that exists in the Hive?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Wanna watch the tourny?"



"Watch?"  Robert chuckles to himself.

"You poor soul."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Bang then walks over to Takime before giving Robert a chance to answer.
> "I wouldn't recommend it. These legendary mercenaries are strong enough to be called legendary even with a guy like Sheever in The Hive."



"Oh as long as it doesn't kill anyone I don't see a problem, I'll ask myself once we get there."


Sabl?s said:


> _When you put it that way, I feel a little better until I remember that YOU WERE THE ONLY ONE AWAKE TO EXPERIENCE IT, COLD-BLOODED VILLAIN!!!_
> 
> Is what Aerith would have liked to say instead was
> 
> "Oh uh mine too.. Wait, seriously? I thought someone as predacious gorgeous as you would have alread- I mean, Blue Takime seems to. I'll stop now; you get the idea" Aerith mutters embarrassingly


Takime chuckles
"I read a lot of erotic novels along with books on biology. Master would always be yelling at me saying it was a waste of time.
But I must say it was fantastic, you should have seen yourself. If only you cooperated more it would have been even better."
Takime lightly touches Aerith on her chest in a pleasure center and Aerith's entire body shivers remembering it despite Aerith not doing so.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "So i don't know about these Great Old ones, do you know what theres in this building or at least what kind of trial them do to choose who will join their ranks? This seems pretty brutal,them fight strong beings that exists in the Hive?"



"The trials aren't held here, this is merely the sorting. The trials will begin when everybody has been registered and accounted for. "


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Watch?"  Robert chuckles to himself.
> 
> "You poor soul."



"As a Lord Marshall, it is my duty to try and join these mercenaries, so that I can get them on my side and thus improv the lot of my Layer." Wrasse said. "I'm going in. Whose coming with?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 28, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "The trials aren't held here, this is merely the sorting. The trials will begin when everybody has been registered and accounted for. "



"Seems interesting,theres some kind of restriction to enter on it?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "As a Lord Marshall, it is my duty to try and join these mercenaries, so that I can get them on my side and thus improv the lot of my Layer." Wrasse said. "I'm going in. Whose coming with?"



"Honey I think it would be better to ask about all of the rules first. I wouldn't want to lose any of you </3."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh as long as it doesn't kill anyone I don't see a problem, I'll ask myself once we get there."



"No guarantees about our lives. I have no doubt that your resolve and the your team mates are weak, but physically we may not be strong enough to get to the end or even survive. But I guess that if we just do this for fun and try to survive it'll make for some good training. I doubt we'll be the weakest there. Many try out for this competition."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Seems interesting,theres some kind of restriction to enter on it?"



"If you wish you survive you must have surety of purpose. An aspiring great one must possess all three of the traits that make a great warrior. Strength, courage, and wisdom."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Honey I think it would be better to ask about all of the rules first. I wouldn't want to lose any of you </3."



"Then lets get going. The fast we find out the rules, the faster we can make our decision." Wrasse said. He began increasing his pace. Soon the group had made their way through the crowd.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "No guarantees about our lives. I have no doubt that your resolve and the your team mates are weak, but physically we may not be strong enough to get to the end or even survive. But I guess that if we just do this for fun and try to survive it'll make for some good training. I doubt we'll be the weakest there. Many try out for this competition."


Takime is silent for a while.
"I see what you are getting at, the crowds are thinned out in the beginning aren't they? You'd think it'd be more effective to thin them out without killing them and letting them try again next year stronger."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I read a lot of erotic novels along with books on biology. Master would always be yelling at me saying it was a waste of time.
> But I must say it was fantastic, you should have seen yourself. If only you cooperated more it would have been even better."
> Takime lightly touches Aerith on her chest in a pleasure center and Aerith's entire body shivers remembering it despite Aerith not doing so.



Any retort Aerith had planned to make regarding Takime's personal history turned to mush the moment the girl touched her. 

"gah..uh..wow..um what were we talking about?" 

_Focus FOCUS_

"Ah, you never really talk about yourself much. What was this master like? Uh, nevermind, maybe later."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime is silent for a while.
> "I see what you are getting at, the crowds are thinned out in the beginning aren't they? You'd think it'd be more effective to thin them out without killing them and letting them try again next year stronger."


"Well every year there are 2 trials before the tournament. These 2 trials weed out the ones who are weak both in their will and body. And they're different every year. After that a tournament ensues. Those  who can survive till the end have the best chance for survival. So no guarantees they'll live for next time."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Any retort Aerith had planned to make regarding Takime's personal history turned to mush the moment the girl touched her.
> 
> "gah..uh..wow..um what were we talking about?"
> 
> ...



"Ah, well he was always REJOICE this and REJOICE that. Really strict, nearly killed me a few times (still does the bastard). Really preachy too, quite a religious man some would say, but I know otherwise. Constantly burned my books so I had to learn to read fast and retain information. Oh and he almost was my first time and my husband, but I refused because well... I'm still pretty young you see even now.
Takime stops talking
"But enough about me, I could talk about him for hours. What about you? Surely you had someone like that in your life?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 28, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "If you wish you survive you must have surety of purpose. An aspiring great one must possess all three of the traits that make a great warrior. Strength, courage, and wisdom."



"What kind of reward the winner have? Also i believe this "game" is alone for the purpouse of getting the best person right? So do you know if theres any rule against making teams in the trials?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah, well he was always REJOICE this and REJOICE that. Really strict, nearly killed me a few times (still does the bastard). Really preachy too, quite a religious man some would say, but I know otherwise. Constantly burned my books so I had to learn to read fast and retain information. Oh and he almost was my first time and my husband, but I refused because well... I'm still pretty young you see even now.
> Takime stops talking
> "But enough about me, I could talk about him for hours. What about you? Surely you had someone like that in your life?"



As Wrasse listened, he shed a nostalgic tear. He wiped it away, remembering his eighth wife, Eucalyptus.


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> As Wrasse listened, he shed a nostalgic tear. He wiped it away, remembering his eighth wife, Eucalyptus.



Robert noticed the tear, and felt a kinship with Wrasse for the first time.  For he had felt loss too, and knew what that tear meant.

"_I promise you Kix, I will revive you somehow."_

He then speaks to Wrasse.

"What's wrong, big guy?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Then lets get going. The fast we find out the rules, the faster we can make our decision." Wrasse said. He began increasing his pace. Soon the group had made their way through the crowd.



Wrasse pushes his way through the crowd and comes to a series of lines. He picks the one that looks the shortest. A mere 93 minutes later he is at the front of the line.

A pretty brunette attendant looks to him with a smile on her face "Name please?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert noticed the tear, and felt a kinship with Wrasse for the first time.  For he had felt loss too, and knew what that tear meant.
> 
> "_I promise you Kix, I will revive you somehow."_
> 
> ...



"I was simply remembering Eucalyptus. You remember me telling you about her, right? Her demise was why I fought that cult for so many years." Wrasse looked at Robert. "Have you lost people dear to you recently?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 28, 2013)

Mika-chan has not let go of Roberto's arm this entire time, all the better to make sure that she no longer gets...cocklocked? Camelblocked? Slimeblocked?

Whatever works, she was trying to avoid having it happen to her


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse pushes his way through the crowd and comes to a series of lines. He picks the one that looks the shortest. A mere 93 minutes later he is at the front of the line.
> 
> A pretty brunette attendant looks to him with a smile on her face "Name please?"



Wrasse takes her had and gives it a chaste kiss. "My name is Wrasse, my good lady. This is my wife, Takime, my brother-husband Robert, his biggest fan Mika-chan, my brother/sister-husband/wife Aerith, my brother-husband Bang, my good friend Ed, and Keil. We would all like to enter the tournament.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse takes her had and gives it a chaste kiss. "My name is Wrasse, my good lady. This is my wife, Takime, my brother-husband Robert, his biggest fan Mika-chan, my brother/sister-husband/wife Aerith, my brother-husband Bang, my good friend Ed, and Keil. We would all like to enter the tournament.


Takeim addresses the lady
"Um before you do that can you tell us all of the rules? Are contestants allowed to back out, is the contest meant to kill? You know that kind of stuff."


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I was simply remembering Eucalyptus. You remember me telling you about her, right? Her demise was why I fought that cult for so many years." Wrasse looked at Robert. "Have you lost people dear to you recently?"



"Yes, my faithful robot companion, Kix.  He put himself to sleep... Suspiciously, about the time you showed up..."

Robert rubbed his chin for a few moments before shrugging and thinking nothing of it.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takeim addresses the lady
> "Um before you do that can you tell us all of the rules? Are contestants allowed to back out, is the contest meant to kill? You know that kind of stuff."



"Ah, I almost forgot. What she said." Wrasse said.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse takes her had and gives it a chaste kiss. "My name is Wrasse, my good lady. This is my wife, Takime, my brother-husband Robert, his biggest fan Mika-chan, my brother/sister-husband/wife Aerith, my brother-husband Bang, my good friend Ed, and Keil. We would all like to enter the tournament.



The attendant nods and reaches into her tight pink dress and produces 8 name tags




Your numbers are 10876, 10877, 10878, 10879, 10880, 10881,10882,10883 respectively. You will be a part of group 55. Follow the signs to the right please."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah, well he was always REJOICE this and REJOICE that. Really strict, nearly killed me a few times (still does the bastard). Really preachy too, quite a religious man some would say, but I know otherwise. Constantly burned my books so I had to learn to read fast and retain information. Oh and he almost was my first time and my husband, but I refused because well... I'm still pretty young you see even now.
> Takime stops talking
> "But enough about me, I could talk about him for hours. What about you? Surely you had someone like that in your life?"



"_Multiple personalities AND a bastard master, you really are soul-mates._"

Aerith ignored the voice in her head, something about Takime's story was odd but it was clear that pressing further would be against her better judgement and decided to answer the girls question

"Yeah, I had a master at one point too. Actually, you could say he was similar yet somehow completely different than your own; it's really difficult to describe. 

More of a man of science, had a positive outlook but was really a demon at heart  and rarely forced me to do anything; not really the attributes you'd expect of a master however his results were undeniably positive. Thinking back on it, everything about him was contradictory. Most of all, he gave me my freedom and chained me forever; the reason I'm on this journey is to find him. The Lord's request is only a side-quest, that is the deal we made."

Aerith's smile had long since disappeared as a dark aggressive aura loomed around her.


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

"_10878, huh._"

"Well, looks like we're doing this then."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Yes, my faithful robot companion, Kix.  He put himself to sleep... Suspiciously, about the time you showed up..."
> 
> Robert rubbed his chin for a few moments before shrugging and thinking nothing of it.



"I'm sorry for your loss. I hope that perhaps we could meet one day, if he wasn't completely destroyed." Wrasse said.


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I'm sorry for your loss. I hope that perhaps we could meet one day, if he wasn't completely destroyed." Wrasse said.



"... How did you know he was destroyed?  I just said that he shut himself down..."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

"10881. hope it's a lucky number."

"Let's do this."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takeim addresses the lady
> "Um before you do that can you tell us all of the rules? Are contestants allowed to back out, is the contest meant to kill? You know that kind of stuff."



"All trials are potentially lethal, depending upon the skill level of the contestant. Dropping out is possible in trials one and two and partially into 3"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

manidk said:


> "... How did you know he was destroyed?  I just said that he shut himself down..."



"I didn't. There are many reasons for a robot or a Cyebe to shut down, most involving heavy damage. I just said that if that was not the case, I hoped to one day meet him."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 28, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The attendant nods and reaches into her tight pink dress and produces 8 name tags
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"~Mika-chan's 10879~!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

_10876...all right, lets do this!_
Wrasse walked down the hall, following the signs to the right.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 28, 2013)

"10883,group 55 well lets see what is coming for me in this thing" Kiel takes his number and start walking following the signs going to the right


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "I didn't. There are many reasons for a robot or a Cyebe to shut down, most involving heavy damage. I just said that if that was not the case, I hoped to one day meet him."



"..."

Robert looked suspiciously at Wrasse for quite a while, putting distance between them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "_Multiple personalities AND a bastard master, you really are soul-mates._"
> 
> Aerith ignored the voice in her head, something about Takime's story was odd but it was clear that pressing further would be against her better judgement and decided to answer the girls question
> 
> ...


Takime could feel the aggressive aura and put her hand on Aerith's back gently on a pleasure center, then hands her the number.10880
"Take your aggression out on what's to come carefully my love."


Zhen Chan said:


> "All trials are potentially lethal, depending upon the skill level of the contestant. Dropping out is possible in trials one and two and partially into 3"


Takime takes her number, 10877
"How do you drop out and what happens after you do so? Will something whisk the contestant away from danger?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime takes her number
> "How do you drop out and what happens after you do so? Will something whisk the contestant away from danger?"


 "Assuming you are alive you are given medical treatment and removed from competition. Of course dropping out and living  long enough for it to matter aren't the same thing. At all times the safety of the contestant is solely the contestants responsibility. If you decide you can no longer continue but do so in a situation where you can't live long enough to be removed... Well then you obviously lacked the proper virtues."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Assuming you are alive you are given medical treatment and removed from competition. Of course dropping out and living  long enough for it to matter aren't the same thing. At all times the safety of the contestant is solely the contestants responsibility. If you decide you can no longer continue but do so in a situation where you can't live long enough to be removed... Well then you obviously lacked the proper virtues."



"How cold... Thanks for that information however. I think I might have to report safety regulations depending on how this is ~"
Takime looks towards the right
"Well lets go my Harem. No time like the present to see what this is all about."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 28, 2013)

Seeing Takime asking all those questions, of them appears in Bang's head

"Excuse me, are contestants able to drop out even if they are currently in a trial?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

The Group follows the signs until they come to a great auditorium. There was a banner strung across the ceiling "Group 55". 

More contestants were spilling in behind them. When it was all said and done group 55 consisted of 200 people

At the front to the auditorium was a raised dais. There was a general murmuring until a wave of shinshoo swept down upon the crowd, the hush was instant, enforced. Everybody struggled to keep breathing much less speak.  A large form walked out onto the dais and surveyed the crowd



"I am Carrion! I am one of The Great Ones, for the few of you who survive the trials I will be a superior, for most of you... I AM THE HARBINGER OF DEATH!." The shinshoo increases, forcing everyone to hands and knees on the floor, panting desperately for breath.

"Kiss your loved ones goodbye for tomorrow begins the trails! Meet back here at sunrise. Stragglers will be expelled from competition."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 28, 2013)

With that Carrion leaves the way he came, the pressure is immediately relieved.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 28, 2013)

Mika-chan gets back up almost immediately, unperturbed by the implications of the Carrions action

"~Woooow! That guy was super _duper_ strong~!"

_Hoh. It appears an interesting one has appeared after all. Perhaps that worthless student of mine may finally be pushed to realize her true potential?_


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The Group follows the signs until they come to a great auditorium. There was a banner strung across the ceiling "Group 55".
> 
> More contestants were spilling in behind them. When it was all said and done group 55 consisted of 200 people
> 
> ...



Wrasse whips out his ever trusty blanket, lies down, and goes to sleep right then and there.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 28, 2013)

"Nothing less expected for someone/something like him i have some bleeds inside because of the massive power,though i don't get why everyone is panting like you lost all your breath though" Says Kiel lifting from the ground after the massive power took him to his knees


----------



## manidk (Dec 28, 2013)

Robert looks around at the group.

"Want to go enjoy the city before our big day, then?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 28, 2013)

_Why can't they ever show some self-restraint?_

Aerith stands back up and helps Takime to her feet

"Uh Takime? I'll probably need Crana back for this."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 28, 2013)

_Wrasse._
Wrasse snore peacefully away.
_Wrasse. Awaken. You have much to learn, and little time to learn it._
Wrasse muttered something about seahorse hockey.
_WAKE UP, DAMN IT!_
Wrasse shot upright. Only, he wasn't in the auditorium. He sat at the center of a great room, surrounded by thousands upon thousands of glowing blue men and women, not all of them human.
"Who are you?" Wrasse asked, bewildered.
_Wrasse. We are the spirits of the Jedi Council. The last of our order was destroyed by none other than you._
"Sorry about that."
_Yes, well, this isn't about vengeance, in case you were worried. While you did eliminate our order, you also *sigh* wiped out the Sith, our sworn enemies. The Council has debated, and we have decided to pass our teachings on to you, as the last living being to wield a lightsaber, signature weapon of Jedi and Sith alike._
"Teachings? Like what?"
_For example, the power you know as Shinsoo, we called the Force. We will teach you how to use you powers as our order has for millennia, and also how to use that lightsaber._
From the crowd of ghosts, two emerged, walking over to Wrasse, a short green creature with big ears and a bald black human.
_Should you agree to receive our training, Master Yoda and Master Mace Windu will be your teachers. Prepare yourself, for there is much to learn before you wake..._


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 28, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _Why can't they ever show some self-restraint?_
> 
> Aerith stands back up and helps Takime to her feet
> 
> "Uh Takime? I'll probably need Crana back for this."



"Sure and thanks." Crana floats over to Aeronith
Then Takime transforms into her wind form and flys towards the raised dais where Carrion came from for a closer look floating near it, but not touching.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

_Ugh, that'll hurt a lot more later._ Ed get's off of his knees and checks his person. _Nothing broken or dislocated. Good._



manidk said:


> Robert looks around at the group.
> 
> "Want to go enjoy the city before our big day, then?"



"I don't know about you, but I'm gonna go do what I did the last time I was here - get slightly less drunk than usual."


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

"So who all is up for a drink then?  Maybe we can barter for weapons and supplies, too."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looks around at the group.
> 
> "Want to go enjoy the city before our big day, then?"



"I think i will stay here until it starts,i will be training my mind for whatever that i/we will face"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sure and thanks." Crana floats over to Aeronith
> Then Takime transforms into her wind form and flys towards the raised dais where Carrion came from for a closer look.



Takime floats over the Dias, it is bare,and well constructed. She looks to the passage way cardio. Exited through and sees an eye



Her breath catches in her chest. Her blood freezes in her veins.Her muscles snap taunt to the point where I they feel like they are going to rip free of the bone. The world spins as she plummets to the stone floor below, landing with a crack.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> "So who all is up for a drink then?  Maybe we can barter for weapons and supplies, too."



"I'm up for it." 

"I also think that we should exchange some information on each other's powers. Just so you guys and I will know what we're dealing with. "


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Takime floats over the Dias, it is bare,and well constructed. She looks to the passage way cardio. Exited through and sees an eye
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



"Are you alright!?" Bang says concernedly.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ed walks over to the body of Takime. _What the hell is in that place?_
He turns to the others. "Eh, Harem Squad, you wanna help her?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Are you alright!?" Bang says concernedly.



Takime tries to answer but is unable to speak, her jaw is clenched so tightly. Her body quivers with violent vibrations.


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "I'm up for it."
> 
> "I also think that we should exchange some information on each other's powers. Just so you guys and I will know what we're dealing with. "



"I figure mine are self-explanatory."

"Takime!  What the hell happened?"

Robert propped Takime up on a barrier.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed walks over to the body of Takime. _What the hell is in that place?_
> He turns to the others. "Eh, Harem Squad, you wanna help her?"



Normally, Wrasse would have immediately leapt to his feet and gone to Takime's aid. However, his mind was already ensnared deep within the dream-realm with the Jedi Masters, and his sleep went undisturbed.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Aerith runs up to the sleeping Blue Doctor and stomps on his jewels

"Wake up!"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> "I figure mine are self-explanatory."


"Yeah, I've gotten the general ideas of yours."

"I'm wondering most about Ed's, Kiel's, Takime's, Mika's, Wrasse's, and Aerith's. I'm sure you're also wondering about mine, of course."

"But first off, we need to know what the hell happened to Takime."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Takime tries to answer but is unable to speak, her jaw is clenched so tightly. Her body quivers with violent vibrations.



"~Mika-chan can help~!"

She runs over, knocking Ed violently to the side in the process, before she stands over and leans over to begin giving the transforming woman mouth to mouth.

Or so it seems.

As her tongue lashes down around Takime's clenched teeth, the magical slime girl begins to suck air in like a bellows, attempting to suck in whatever energy is keeping her muscles so tense.

Inadvertently drinking down the electrical signals flowing along the nervous system, and shinsoo as well.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith runs up to the sleeping Blue Doctor and stomps on his jewels
> 
> "Wake up!"



Wrasse doesn't even twitch.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ed fall back from Mika's unexpected shove. He get's up, and notices not even Aerith's kick woke Wrasse up. _Sigh, If you want something done right, do it yourself. I just hope I don't get flak for this._"Excues me," Ed says to Aerith. "But I think I have a more affective idea."

Ed rolls up his sleeves, sticks his hand into Wrasse's mouth, and messes with his tongue until Ed pulls his hands out with a big pile of spittle. _Oh god, the stench is awful._ He walks over to just south of Mika's mouth to mouth session, aka Takime's torso and rubs her body with the healing spit. He takes extra care not to dwell on some of her...more private areas. _I can't believe I'm the one doing this. I guess someone has to now that the smurf is out._ He stops until it appears she has an even coat. "There."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan can help~!"
> 
> She runs over, knocking Ed violently to the side in the process, before she stands over and leans over to begin giving the transforming woman mouth to mouth.
> 
> ...



Mika clamps onto Takime's mouth and begins sucking like a crack hungry hooker. She feels the energy leaving Takime's body and enter her own, her cells  crackle and fizz as electricity jolts to every corner of her being

Mika advances to E3


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed fall back from Mika's unexpected shove. He get's up, and notices not even Aerith's kick woke Wrasse up. _Sigh, If you want something done right, do it yourself. I just hope I don't get flak for this._"Excues me," Ed says to Aerith. "But I think I have a more affective idea."
> 
> Ed rolls up his sleeves, sticks his hand into Wrasse's mouth, and messes with his tongue until Ed pulls his hands out with a big pile of spittle. _Oh god, the stench is awful._ He walks over to just south of Mika's mouth to mouth session, aka Takime's torso and rubs her body with the healing spit. He takes extra care not to dwell on some of her...more private areas. _I can't believe I'm the one doing this. I guess someone has to now that the smurf is out._ He stops until it appears she has an even coat. "There."



Through the combination of treatments Takime unclenched, her breathing is shallow but steady and even. Her skin is pale and cool to the touch.


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika clamps onto Takime's mouth and begins sucking like a crack hungry hooker. She feels the energy leaving Takime's body and enter her own, her cells  crackle and fizz as electricity jolts to every corner of her being
> 
> Mika advances to E3



Robert sighs loudly before separating Mika from Takime's prone form.

"Ugh..."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert sighs loudly before separating Mika from Takime's prone form.
> 
> "Ugh..."



They separate with a loud pop. Takime lay very still


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

Bang pulls out some money "I've got enough money for a 4 person  room for a night and a day. Let's go there and we'll let Takime rest there? how about it?".


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Since Wrasse was sleeping of soundly, no matter what the group decided to just leave him there until tomorrow.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ed, after helping with Takime's healing, says to Bang "Sounds good, but we should probably figure out who sleeps with who now so we don't bitch about it later."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

"I've still got 50 Grand on me. That should take care of any accommodation dilemmas." 

Here goes nothing

"Hey Robert, I have a question I'd like to ask....in private?" Aerith puts on her most convincing smile


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed, after helping with Takime's healing, says to Bang "Sounds good, but we should probably figure out who sleeps with who now so we don't bitch about it later."



"That shouldn't be a problem. There are 2 long couches in the living room and a recliner sofa that can lean back. The service there is pretty good so we can get a bunch of pillows and blankets for the duration of time we stay there."

"Me, personally, I don't mind where I sleep. It seems like Wrasse doesn't either."


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Hey Robert, I have a question I'd like to ask....in private?" Aerith puts on her most convincing smile



Robert raises one eyebrow quizzically before an opaque, soundproof barrier descends over the two of them.

"Shoot."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I've still got 50 Grand on me. That should take care of any accommodation dilemmas."


"From floor to floor money doesn't translate really well. A different currency is used here. But you still can still get yourself a candy bar or something with that."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 29, 2013)

After seeing what happened to Takime and what looks like a successful way to recover her Kiel lay in the ground and start thinking,he finally realized that he was just a meatshield that was not even that usefull,he would use the rest the time he had to use make his abilities more usefull,.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert raises one eyebrow quizzically before an opaque, soundproof barrier descends over the two of them.
> 
> "Shoot."



"Okay so, howexactlydoyoumakespaceappearindifferentplaces?" Aerith says exasperatedly


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Okay so, howexactlydoyoumakespaceappearindifferentplaces?" Aerith says exasperatedly



Robert frowns,  "I just do.  It's my power.  You could tell me all day about how you make the wind blow but that doesn't mean I can do it."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

Bang attracts everyone's attention

"I think any discussion of our powers should be taken to the room. Y'know for privacy and stuff. Who knows who's here trying to gather information on the other contestants.."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert frowns,  "I just do.  It's my power.  You could tell me all day about how you make the wind blow but that doesn't mean I can do it."



_Not gonna make this easy for me, huh
_
"Yeah about that, I theorized that I could sort of do something similar, air isn't really limited to what I dish out so I decided to test it out on a giant rock. It kinda worked, only not as intended. Is there anything you feel or think when doing it?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Robert doesn't hear Bang, because Robert and Aerith are in a *soundproof and opaque* barrier.


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _Not gonna make this easy for me, huh
> _
> "Yeah about that, I theorized that I could sort of do something similar, air isn't really limited to what I dish out so I decided to test it out on a giant rock. It kinda worked, only not as intended. Is there anything you feel or think when doing it?"



"So you're asking me how to teleport stuff... With air?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> "So you're asking me how to teleport stuff... With air?"



"YES! EXACTLY" Aerith says excitedly


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "YES! EXACTLY" Aerith says excitedly



"Frankly, I don't see how it would be possible.  I'm only able to do it because it's a logical extension of my powers.  Moving stuff from one barrier to another is as easy as thinking."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Takime falls into a deep sleep in her near deathlike state.
Her mind falls into the blackness and she opens her eyes.
"Here again...I feel so weak. What was that...That thing? Felt like my very existence was being torn apart."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime falls into a deep sleep in her near deathlike state.
> Her mind falls into the blackness and she opens her eyes.
> "Here again...I feel so weak. What was that...That thing? Felt like my very existence was being torn apart."



A series of quiet footfalls grab her attention, as a figure approaches her from the formless white.

"Hmph. It is refreshing to see that you fulfilled your duties in awakening your five forms, Takime, but it seems have still not yet grasped the true nature of a "Rider", have you?"

The mysterious figure emerged from the formless white, a sardonic smirk taking revealing the man's identify                                                                                   

"Now then, Come, Takime. If you are to survive this, then you must truly learn what it means to be a Rider"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> A series of quiet footfalls grab her attention, as a figure approaches her from the formless white.
> 
> "Hmph. It is refreshing to see that you fulfilled your duties in awakening your five forms, Takime, but it seems have still not yet grasped the true nature of a "Rider", have you?"
> 
> ...












 Two other figures appear lurking nearby 
One white and one very large

*Spoiler*: __ 







*"It's been a long time Holy man. Here to train her I suppose, she's made surprising progress I'll admit. More than she has in her entire life in the past few days remarkable really."*
The Dragon remained silent
*"I have a feeling you'll get what you want this time."*
The man disappears and the dragon remains simply lazing about watching as the dragon is a part of her.

Takime decides to speak despite being pale
"What it means to be a rider... Is it to strike the fear of existence in evil without regards to your own?"
The recent event actually made Takime fear for her life
"If you're expecting a fight from me in this condition you have another thing coming, I doubt I could even transform now."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Frankly, I don't see how it would be possible.  I'm only able to do it because it's a logical extension of my powers.  Moving stuff from one barrier to another is as easy as thinking."



"Ah, you're right."

That makes sense. Control should come to him naturally, I suppose. Plan B then

"Never mind, sorry for taking your time. I'll be going now, if you guys need me, just shout."

Aerith requests Robert drop the barrier and leaves the grounds in search of a nearby library.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Ah, you're right."
> 
> That makes sense. Control should come to him naturally, I suppose. Plan B then
> 
> ...



Aerith leaves the auditorium and begins walking the halls, lost in thought she bumps into a man cleaning his hands with a handkerchief
"Excuse me but do you know where the liabrary is?"  She asks
The man's smile seems to illuminate the dark corridor, he point in the direction from which he came.
With a thanks aerith begins walking down the hallway. She is soon roused from her thoughts by the overpowering smell of iron and the clattering echo of water splashing. "Dammit, some plumbing must have broken"

She looks down and sees she is walking into Increasingly deep liquid. Up ahead there is a light peaking through a door, to her immediate right there is a sign pointing in the direction of the door "Group 33"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Two other figures appear lurking nearby
> One white and one very large
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Suddenly, Wrasse appears, wielding a glowing blue blade of some sort and fighting a man wielding a purple version.
"Hi, Takime!" Wrasse shouted, and then he and his opponent fought their way over past the dragon, exiting stage left.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Suddenly, Wrasse appears, wielding a glowing blue blade of some sort and fighting a man wielding a purple version.
> "Hi, Takime!" Wrasse shouted, and then he and his opponent fought their way over past the dragon, exiting stage left.



"I hope my head isn't the only one with a vortex of weird bullshit going through it. Really in all of my years it's never been THIS weird."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I hope my head isn't the only one with a vortex of weird bullshit going through it. Really in all of my years it's never been THIS weird."


Koltomine smirks,

"Your revolting harem aside, you still do not understand the way of being a Rider. Your pitiful fear of death, for example, a Rider neither knows fear nor wields it."

The priest pauses abruptly, raising his fingers to his forehead, "At this rate you'll never grasp the Path of Heaven in your lifetime, Im afraid."

He turns back towards the girl, approaches, and then grabs her shoulder with a pitying smile, "But we are out of time." In his other hand is a golden rhinoceros beetle. The hand vanishes, burying itself into Takimes breast, directly over her heart.

A muffled metallic sound emits from her flesh. The priest withdraws his unstained, now empty, hand soundlessly.

"You have three minutes, Takime." The red beetle on the priests belt emits a sound as well, triggering his transformation, "Three minutes to land a blow on the He Who Walks the Path of Heaven, or perish."

"REJOICE, Takime," the fully armored Rider begins, spreading his arms out in benediction, "Its not everyone that gets to try the Hyper Clock Up."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Koltomine smirks,
> 
> "Your revolting harem aside, you still do not understand the way of being a Rider. Your pitiful fear of death, for example, a Rider neither knows fear nor wields it."
> 
> ...



Wrasse and Mace Windu lightsaber-dueled back across the dream realm, exiting stage right.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

Bang seeing what happened to Takime  has a sudden realization and thinks to himself

"Damn, Takime was far stronger than I was but was defeated without much difficulty. And the tournament start tomorrow. Not nearly enough time to train. But if I work hard enough I should be able to start making that new technique I was trying work. It probably won't be perfect but it'll be enough."

Bang pulls out a small sheet of paper and a ball point pen. He begins writing something down on the paper neatly. After he does this walks over to Robert. 

"Yo, Robert on this paper I wrote down the directions to the place we're staying for the night. I'll go prepare everything for us. When you guys get there ask for Bang and they'll give you guys the key to our room."

Bang takes his leave after explaining to Robert where he was going to be.

But before Bang goes to the hotel where they're staying he goes to the bank and withdraws more cash. As he does this he thinks

"Well, if we're traveling up the floors then this money will just collect dust staying here since it's useless every where else."

*Bang then goes to place they're staying and orders a room for 8 people with the extra cash he withdrew along with telling the lady at the desk who to expect and all that other stuff.*

Bang walks into his room putting a sign on his door that says "DO NOT DISTURB" under that it says in handwriting similar to the one on the paper given to Robert "Unless it's of the utmost importance". 

Bang begin's meditating [ in an attempt to get his new technique he's been working on to  be successful even in the slightest.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aerith leaves the auditorium and begins walking the halls, lost in thought she bumps into a man cleaning his hands with a handkerchief
> "Excuse me but do you know where the liabrary is?"  She asks
> The man's smile seems to illuminate the dark corridor, he point in the direction from which he came.
> With a thanks aerith begins walking down the hallway. She is soon roused from her thoughts by the overpowering smell of iron and the clattering echo of water splashing. "Dammit, some plumbing must have broken"
> ...



"Is this really the library? Only one way to find out, I guess." Aerith budges the door cautiously as to not pull a Takime


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Koltomine smirks,
> 
> "Your revolting harem aside, you still do not understand the way of being a Rider. Your pitiful fear of death, for example, a Rider neither knows fear nor wields it."
> 
> ...


Everything seems to slow to a crawl even the dragon that is loafing around.










Then she clenches her fist, despite not being able to transform she charges the man with a low kick followed by clothes liner aimed at his gut as fast as she can.
"You're a real bastard you know that?! Wouldn't need a damn Harem if you just accepted when I was younger!"
Takime then decides that a flurry of punches would be better, trying to read his rhythm by making her blows predictable as she can.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Is this really the library? Only one way to find out, I guess." Aerith budges the door cautiously as to not pull a Takime



There is resistance as aerith pushes the door through the water and step into the light. What she see before her is terrifying. The water is actually a lake of blood, hundreds of mangled bodies adorn the floor. Bloody hand prints and viscera adorn the walls and instestine hang from the larders like festive streamers. Limbs are bent and broken, chests burst open, spines twisted like pretzels. Teenage boys and men, split open like baked potatoes, organs tied to one another in a grisly daisy chain. Within that chain was a message. "Chaff from the wheat"

The banner draped across the ceiling declaring this the auditorium for group 33 was mysteriously spotless,as was the emergency exit in the corner. Not a corpse or speck of blood within 10 feet.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> There is resistance as aerith pushes the door through the water and step into the light. What she see before her is terrifying. The water is actually a lake of blood, hundreds of mangled bodies adorn the floor. Bloody hand prints and viscera adorn the walls and instestine hang from the larders like festive streamers. Limbs are bent and broken, chests burst open, spines twisted like pretzels. Teenage boys and men, split open like baked potatoes, organs tied to one another in a grisly daisy chain. Within that chain was a message. "Chaff from the wheat"
> 
> The banner draped across the ceiling declaring this the auditorium for group 33 was mysteriously spotless,as was the emergency exit in the corner. Not a corpse or speck of blood within 10 feet.



Aerith simply stares blankly at the bodies scattered on the floor "Feels like home.....only less child guts. Anyway, that's less for me to worry about, guess I should thank him." Referring the man who led her through this direction likely with the intention of having his work critiqued.

"Now where is that library?" Surely, a man of ART like himself would never tell a lie.


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Robert had decided against going out for drinks and hauled Takime and Wrasse's unconscious bodies to the hotel Bang had prepared.

He ploppsthe two down in separate beds, ignoring Bang's meditation as he seals the room off.

He then lays back in a recliner, chugs a beer from the mini-fridge, and closes his eyes.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith simply stares blankly at the bodies scattered on the floor "Feels like home.....only less child guts. Anyway, that's less for me to worry about, guess I should thank him." Referring the man who led her through this direction likely with the intention of having his work critiqued.
> 
> "Now where is that library?" Surely, a man of ART like himself would never tell a lie.



Bypassing the carnival of corpses aerith eventually finds the library. It is locked and barred, bearing a sign that said in embossed lettering 'Members only'.


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Everything seems to slow to a crawl even the dragon that is loafing around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two men stand off to the side.

One of them resembles Robert, no, IS Robert, but also, somehow not him.  The other is a large, grey-skinned figure, wearing a red cloak.

"So this is what I... He is going for in this reality?"  Droplets of water rotated around the man, coalescing into twin creatures, resembling snakes made entirely of bone.  The bone-snakes floated around "Robert," hissing and snapping at nothing.

_"If it changes anything, it doesn't seem romantic to me."_  The grey skinned figure speaks up, a hint of both disappointment and encouragement in his voice.

"I'm not sure if that's better or worse, honestly."

_"Time will tell?"_

"I suppose so.  Got any beer?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bypassing the carnival of corpses aerith eventually finds the library. It is locked and barred, bearing a sign that said in embossed lettering 'Members only'.



_Okay, I could probably squeeze myself through the creeps of the door...but should I? 
This is a locked door 
which means someone doesn't want anybody i.e me inside. 
That means they have something to hide 
when there's something to hide, there's usually something valuable 
something valuable means information. 
Information means something I can learn from.
_

_Options: I get through and prepare for whatever consequences are on the other side or I leave with my life and miss a once in a life-time opportunity_

For safety measures, Aerith uses the monocle to inspect any 'hazardous' safety measures on the door.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _Okay, I could probably squeeze myself through the creeps of the door...but should I?
> This is a locked door
> which means someone doesn't want anybody i.e me inside.
> That means they have something to hide
> ...



The Door is replaced by a haze of Deep Red


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Everything seems to slow to a crawl even the dragon that is loafing around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tactic backfires as the armored priest casually grabs Takimes fist in his vicelike grip.

_"Iiiiitt ccooooouuuulllldddnnntttt bbeeeeee heeeeelllppeedd. Iiiiiii aaaaaaammm aaaaaaa mmmaaaaaaaann oooooooooofff gooooooooddd aaaafffffftttteeeerrrr aaaaalllll, Ttttaaakkiiiiimmmee."_

Even beneath his crimson helmet, the priests smirk was obvious.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The tactic backfires as the armored priest casually grabs Takimes fist in his vicelike grip.
> 
> _"Iiiiitt ccooooouuuulllldddnnntttt bbeeeeee heeeeelllppeedd. Iiiiiii aaaaaaammm aaaaaaa mmmaaaaaaaann oooooooooofff gooooooooddd aaaafffffftttteeeerrrr aaaaalllll, Ttttaaakkiiiiimmmee."_
> 
> Even beneath his crimson helmet, the priests smirk was obvious.


"God this god that, I know you don't actually believe in that crap."
Takime steps on the her master's foot with her own holding it there and goes for a punch with her left seemingly towards the preist's face, but switches it to his throat at the last second


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The Door is replaced by a haze of Deep Red



"This is getting serious, I'm left with no other options then, drastic measures...." Aerith turns back the way she came and ventures into the Carnival of corpses

"These guys were all competitors, they may even have some valuables I could use but I can't expect too much if they were killed so easily" Aerith begins to pocket the corpses for materials.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Two men stand off to the side.
> 
> One of them resembles Robert, no, IS Robert, but also, somehow not him.  The other is a large, grey-skinned figure, wearing a red cloak.
> 
> ...


A pair of cans whistle through space towards the pair, a third can opened a short distance away.

"Perfectly Preserved. At any rate, Roberto, I didnt think it'd be possible for you to be even more of a beta, but I suppose I was wrong." A wooden chuckle accompanies the burn.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 29, 2013)

"I should explore this building since i'm not doing anything" Says Kiel lifting from the ground and exploring the building alone.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "God this god that, I know you don't actually believe in that crap."
> Takime steps on the her master's foot with her own holding it there and goes for a punch with her left seemingly towards the preist's face, but switches it to his throat at the last second


As the girl raises her foot up, so too does the armored red arm, before snapping downward as if the young woman were a whip.

"_Yyyyooouuuuu wwwooooooouuuuunnnndddd mmmeeeeeeeeee, Tttaaaaakkiiiiimmeee. Dddoooooooo not cccccoooonnnffuuussee mmyyy pppiiiieeeettyyyy wwwiiiiittthhh mmmyyyyy ffffaaaaaaiiittthhh."_


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "This is getting serious, I'm left with no other options then, drastic measures...." Aerith turns back the way she came and ventures into the Carnival of corpses
> 
> "These guys were all competitors, they may even have some valuables I could use but I can't expect too much if they were killed so easily" Aerith begins to pocket the corpses for materials.


Mikata cheerfully walks into the room, having followed him, and joins the transvestite in looting valuables from the corpses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> As the girl raises her foot up, so too does the armored red arm, before snapping downward as if the young woman were a whip.
> 
> "_Yyyyooouuuuu wwwooooooouuuuunnnndddd mmmeeeeeeeeee, Tttaaaaakkiiiiimmeee. Dddoooooooo not cccccoooonnnffuuussee mmyyy pppiiiieeeettyyyy wwwiiiiittthhh mmmyyyyy ffffaaaaaaiiittthhh."_


Takime lands with both feet and there is the cracking of bones at the same time she uses the energy to jump forward
"Don't give me that bullshit you're still here!"
Takime grabs hold with the same arm that is grabbed and then pulls herself towards Kotomine going for his other arm


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "This is getting serious, I'm left with no other options then, drastic measures...." Aerith turns back the way she came and ventures into the Carnival of corpses
> 
> "These guys were all competitors, they may even have some valuables I could use but I can't expect too much if they were killed so easily" Aerith begins to pocket the corpses for materials.





TehChron said:


> Mikata cheerfully walks into the room, having followed him, and joins the transvestite in looting valuables from the corpses.



Aerith returns to the scene of the slaughter and gleefully begins looting the corpses. Mikata enters shortly after. "Hiyah tranny-kun" she  kicks over some corpses going through pockets


"FREEZE!"
A platoon of armed guards charges in, weapons raised


From behind them stalks a large crow faced man, he raises his hand to his ear.
"This Captain Darkwing, the tip paid off."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

"~M-m-m-mister Tranny, you told Mika-chan these were for SCIENCE~!"


The oversized slime girl begins crying like the two-three day old child she really is.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Ignoring the lying slime witch, Aerith decides to confront the Captain

"There anything I can help you with, Sir?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I should explore this building since i'm not doing anything" Says Kiel lifting from the ground and exploring the building alone.



Kiel begins walking aimlessly through the mammoth facility, making sure to stand away from those hustling and bustling back and forth. He spies a room off to the side with minimal traffic. The sign by the door is labeled 'Beastiary'


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~M-m-m-mister Tranny, you told Mika-chan these were for SCIENCE~!"
> 
> 
> The oversized slime girl begins crying like the two-three day old child she really is.





Sabl?s said:


> Ignoring the lying slime witch, Aerith decides to confront the Captain
> 
> "There anything I can help you with, Sir?"



Darkwing chuckled. "Tits deep in corpses and she asks me... too funny. Bag em and Tag em boys"

One of the gaurds kneels in the blood and fires what looks to be a grenade launcher, only it shot



The balls fly at mach 10 in a shotgun pattern, slamming into the pair of girls, sucking them into a realm of stasis


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime lands with both feet and there is the cracking of bones at the same time she uses the energy to jump forward
> "Don't give me that bullshit you're still here!"
> Takime grabs hold with the same arm that is grabbed and then pulls herself towards Kotomine going for his other arm



Koltomine simply lifts the girl into the air, his vastly greater strength and reach making dealing with her childs play.

"_Hoooooh. Dddoooo yyooouuuuu hhhaaaaavveeeee ssooooommetthhiiinnnngggg ttooooo ssaaaaaaayy, cchhiiiiiilllldd?"_


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ed walks into Bang's room and borrows the map he made. He writes down a note as to not disturb Bang, saying that he's off to the bar. Ed walks out of the hotel with a small amount of money. _I forgot I hid this in there. Whelp, this should be enough to get me hammered._ With the map in hand, he works backwards until he remembers the way to the bar he visited the last time he came here. On the way he sees several soldier-looking men walking towards a building. _Well, looks like someone's in trouble. Glad it's not us on the chopping block._

He finally reaches a small pub. "Here we go. This place has some of the strongest drinks in this city." 
He walks into the pub, sits on a bar stool and orders "the strongest whiskey you have, please."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel begins walking aimlessly through the mammoth facility, making sure to stand away from those hustling and bustling back and forth. He spies a room off to the side with minimal traffic. The sign by the door is labeled 'Beastiary'



"A "Beastiary"? Why is this thing here i though them made the trials in others place"  Kiel try to enter the beastiary taking care to not make much sound.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Koltomine simply lifts the girl into the air, his vastly greater strength and reach making dealing with her childs play.
> 
> "_Hoooooh. Dddoooo yyooouuuuu hhhaaaaavveeeee ssooooommetthhiiinnnngggg ttooooo ssaaaaaaayy, cchhiiiiiilllldd?"_


Takime makes a kick towards Koltomine's horn
"If you're a man of god why in the hell would you stay for me as opposed to simply leaving dammit?!"
How much time had passed she had no idea.
A second? Two seconds? Less than a second? This was going to be hell.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime makes a kick towards Koltomine's horn
> "If you're a man of god why in the hell would you stay for me as opposed to simply leaving dammit?!"
> How much time had passed she had no idea.
> A second? Two seconds? Less than a second? This was going to be hell.



In the background, Wrasse and Mace Windu battled, as Master Yoda looked on.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed walks into Bang's room and borrows the map he made. He writes down a note as to not disturb Bang, saying that he's off to the bar. Ed walks out of the hotel with a small amount of money. _I forgot I hid this in there. Whelp, this should be enough to get me hammered._ With the map in hand, he works backwards until he remembers the way to the bar he visited the last time he came here. On the way he sees several soldier-looking men walking towards a building. _Well, looks like someone's in trouble. Glad it's not us on the chopping block._
> 
> He finally reaches a small pub. "Here we go. This place has some of the strongest drinks in this city."
> He walks into the pub, sits on a bar stool and orders "the strongest whiskey you have, please."


"Sure thing Hoss."  The bartender replies. He grabs a bottle labeled 'Essence of Dragon Anus' and pours Ed a shot. "Its rare I have to break this stuff out. Only other guy to ask for it is that gentleman over yonder" He points to the corner where a mammoth of a man is seated.




lokoxDZz said:


> "A "Beastiary"? Why is this thing here i though them made the trials in others place"  Kiel try to enter the beastiary taking care to not make much sound.


Kiel slips silently into the beastiary.  There are transparent  glass cases everywhere with fekipds, canines, urasa, lizards, birds, and insects


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel slips silently into the beastiary.  There are transparent  glass cases everywhere with fekipds, canines, urasa, lizards, birds, and insects



"Hmmm,this might be a research facility?" Kiel makes some of his nerves string and try to search opening to put his strings into the traparent glass,or making a small hole, to collect the cells from the creature in the glasses he set up a trap of strings to be sure that he would detect if someone come,putting some strings in front from where he came from


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime makes a kick towards Koltomine's horn
> "If you're a man of god why in the hell would you stay for me as opposed to simply leaving dammit?!"
> How much time had passed she had no idea.
> A second? Two seconds? Less than a second? This was going to be hell.


 The armored priest moves only the tiniest bit to avoid the estrogen fueled kick

"_Ttteeeeennn ssseeeeeeccoooooonnndddsssss nnnoooooooww, Tttaaaakkiiiiimmeeee. Aaaaannddd tooooo aaabbaannddooonnn yyyooouuuu wwwwooouuuullllddd bbbeeeeee ttooo aaabbaaanndddoooonnn Thhheeeee Paaaaaatthh Ooofff Hheeeaaaavvveeeeenn."_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The armored priest moves only the tiniest bit to avoid the estrogen fueled kick
> 
> "_Ttteeeeennn ssseeeeeeccoooooonnndddsssss nnnoooooooww, Tttaaaakkiiiiimmeeee. Aaaaannddd tooooo aaabbaannddooonnn yyyooouuuu wwwwooouuuullllddd bbbeeeeee ttooo aaabbaaanndddoooonnn Thhheeeee Paaaaaatthh Ooofff Hheeeaaaavvveeeeenn."_


Takime stops struggling
"... Is that so?"
Takime takes a breath of air and slowly but surely transforms her right arm into her flame form
"I've never heard such sweet words said to me by anyone. If only you weren't bound to your god."

Takime starts putting out abysmal amount of flame through her hand.
But the clock up made what would be normally a puny flame a great flame as it bursts out of her hand in a deluge of fire.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Hmmm,this might be a research facility?" Kiel makes some of his nerves string and try to search opening to put his strings into the traparent glass,or making a small hole, to collect the cells from the creature in the glasses he set up a trap of strings to be sure that he would detect if someone come,putting some strings in front from where he came from



Kiel's looks for openings in the cases, there appears to be none. He tries to burrow little holes into the glass and is also unable. The material is surprisingly resilient. On each case there is a keypad. On the far side of the beastiary there is a row of desks.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Sure thing Hoss."  The bartender replies. He grabs a bottle labeled 'Essence of Dragon Anus' and pours Ed a shot. "Its rare I have to break this stuff out. Only other guy to ask for it is that gentleman over yonder" He points to the corner where a mammoth of a man is seated.



Ed looks to the man sitting down. _Hmm, strange, I think I've seen him somewhere._ He get's up and move to the man. "Hey. I heard from the the bartender that you were a fan of 'Essence of Dragon Anus"." Ed downs the shot of 'Essence of Dragon Anus'. It leaves a bit of a stinging sensation in his throat.
_Hmm...a bit rougher going down than I thought, but still damn good._ "I might have to ask for a bottle of this later. Anyways, I can't help but think I know you from somewhere. Have you written any books?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime stops struggling
> "... Is that so?"
> Takime takes a breath of air and slowly but surely transforms her right arm into her flame form
> "I've never heard such sweet words said to me by anyone. If only you weren't bound to your god."
> ...



Kamen Rider REJOICE chuckles softly, all pretense of being slower gone.

"Actually, your friend Robert seems more my type."

He swats the flames away, before swinging Takime down. His wrist snaps, and the resulting force goes in opposite of presumed gravity, giving the girl the illusion of hovering helplessly in place.

"Are you ready?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Kamen Rider REJOICE chuckles softly, all pretense of being slower gone.
> 
> "Actually, your friend Robert seems more my type."
> 
> ...


It wasn't a surprise to Takime, he'd often do that even in the past.
The armor slowly moves up her arm and the flames that were shot are drawn into a blade made of fire into the armor covered hand.
"Do I look like the type to be kept waiting?"
Takime decides to do a feint with the blade as it has two blades
She takes a stab at her master where he appears to be while the blade also extends to the opposite side of where she is stabbing


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed looks to the man sitting down. _Hmm, strange, I think I've seen him somewhere._ He get's up and move to the man. "Hey. I heard from the the bartender that you were a fan of 'Essence of Dragon Anus"." Ed downs the shot of 'Essence of Dragon Anus'. It leaves a bit of a stinging sensation in his throat.
> _Hmm...a bit rougher going down than I thought, but still damn good._ "I might have to ask for a bottle of this later. Anyways, I can't help but think I know you from somewhere. Have you written any books?"



The man drains his shot before slamming it on the table upside down. "Oh yeah brother let me tell you!, it was on the best sellers list for 2 years. I may look familiar because I am the tower of power too sweet to be sour, I am the drama setter, the kitty wetter and the panty getter. Somewhere out there is a lucky lucky lucky lady who gets to lay down with then interlayer heavy weight champion of the Hive tonight, oh yeah! I am the one of the only Rapetrain T Assbreaker!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel's looks for openings in the cases, there appears to be none. He tries to burrow little holes into the glass and is also unable. The material is surprisingly resilient. On each case there is a keypad. On the far side of the beastiary there is a row of desks.



Kiel explore the row of desks for any clue about that or any information about the keypad in each place,if he fails to find something he try using the keypad to see if anything happens


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It wasn't a surprise to Takime, he'd often do that even in the past.
> The armor slowly moves up her arm and the flames that were shot are drawn into a blade made of fire into the armor covered hand.
> "Do I look like the type to be kept waiting?"
> Takime decides to do a feint with the blade as it has two blades
> She takes a stab at her master where he appears to be while the blade also extends to the opposite side of where she is stabbing



Two punches snap forward, shattering the blades. A third extends to Takimes right shoulder, and the masked priest begins to slide forward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Two punches snap forward, shattering the blades. A third extends to Takimes right shoulder, and the masked priest begins to slide forward.



The armor suddenly shoots up absorbing the blow then shattering  in that area and then starts to grow faster. Takime is flung backwards at a high velocity and can't do anything.
The dragon in the background opens one eye and snorts.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel explore the row of desks for any clue about that or any information about the keypad in each place,if he fails to find something he try using the keypad to see if anything happens



Kiel rummages through the desks, finding many scientific papers and well as notes and expense invoices. No code though.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The armor suddenly shoots up absorbing the blow then shattering  in that area and then starts to grow faster. Takime is flung backwards at a high velocity and can't do anything.
> The dragon in the background opens one eye and snorts.


The Priest blurs, appearing directly behind her. An aura of chilling killing inent seeps out into the space.

"Blade Mode!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The Priest blurs, appearing directly behind her. An aura of chilling killing inent seeps out into the space.
> 
> "Blade Mode!"


The armor covers half of Takime's body rapidly
"Defend!"
A burst of fire appears acting like a flame shield and flings her away at the same time from the priest.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

JoJo said:


> *Snip*



*Half of an hour passes"

Bang stops meditating and falls to the floor on his back, sweating as if he had been standing in a sun. He gets back up sitting pretzel legged.

"Hoo" is the sound made by Bang after he catches his breath. 

"This is as difficult as last time I tried this. But I can't give up. I gotta do this."

After he says that to himself he begins focusing; collecting Shinsoo from the surroundings. The shinsoo from the surroundings begins to empower his right arm.

"Aha! It's working! Collecting the shinsoo found in the tower and empowering myself with it will make me much stronger. My attacks will be much more potent."

As he does this he waits and roughly a minute passes. 

He then tries to do it again immediately, but can only maintain "holding" the shinsoo for 18 seconds.

"Hmm. It seems I can only hold the shinsoo for a minute on only one place on my body while not meditating. And it cannot be used in rapid succession. My body will have to "Cool off" a bit before I do it again. I'll have to improve this. I must work harder."

He goes back to his position and floats up. Continuing the process of collecting shinsoo from the air and applying it to himself while focusing to keep it there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Aerith comes to in a dark room, strapped to a cold metal chair. Her shinshoo unusable for some reason.

Ahead of her is a stark metal table with a single light hanging above it, it didn't even illuminate the entire table. On the other side of the table is darkwing. He sits quietly, staring at you.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aerith comes to in a dark room, strapped to a cold metal chair. Her shinshoo unusable for some reason.
> 
> Ahead of her is a stark metal table with a single light hanging above it, it didn't even illuminate the entire table. On the other side of the table is darkwing. He sits quietly, staring at you.



"I think he wants you to break the Ice." The second voice in Aerith's head whispers

_Be Quiet
_
"Soooo, Good cop or Bad Cop?" She tries maintain her composure. Literally speaking, she's technically done worse.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The armor covers half of Takime's body rapidly
> "Defend!"
> A burst of fire appears acting like a flame shield and flings her away at the same time from the priest.


"Hmph" is the only response.

The red rider swings the sword, and space itself is split. The impossible tear stretches into Takimes back, ignoring the flames completely.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I think he wants you to break the Ice." The second voice in Aerith's head whispers
> 
> _Be Quiet
> _
> "Soooo, Good cop or Bad Cop?" She tries maintain her composure. Literally speaking, she's technically done worse.



Darkwing sits in silence for another full minute.

"So, what is your name young one? It is rare to see a member of the hawk clan around here. Especially after I killed all your kins men."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

"There is no try. Only do, or do not." An X-Wing flies over Kamen Rider REJOICE's head.
"Good. Stronger in the Force, you are growing." Master Yoda tells Wrasse.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Hmph" is the only response.
> 
> The red rider swings the sword, and space itself is split. The impossible tear stretches into Takimes back, ignoring the flames completely.


The armor covers the tear searing it closed and covers the rest of Takime's body.
Takime looks at her surroundings and notices Robert here along with someone odd. Wrasse is still fighting that black dude with a glowing purple dildo.
The pain then hits Takime causing her to fall over on the ground in agony.
"Dammit... I can't move hurts too much. ROBERT! Give me a hand dammit!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The man drains his shot before slamming it on the table upside down. "Oh yeah brother let me tell you!, it was on the best sellers list for 2 years. I may look familiar because I am the tower of power too sweet to be sour, I am the drama setter, the kitty wetter and the panty getter. Somewhere out there is a lucky lucky lucky lady who gets to lay down with then interlayer heavy weight champion of the Hive tonight, oh yeah! I am the one of the only Rapetrain T Assbreaker!"



"Rapetrain T. Assbreaker? Now I remember, you wrote "How I Became A God And You Can Too'! My team loves your book. There was one girl who was in love with it. Wouldn't let it out of her sight! I kinda wish she was with with me, she would've loved to meet you." He asks the bartender to bring a few more shots of 'Essence of Dragon Anus'. "Can't imagine what kinda stories you have..." Ed says as he downs a shot.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Darkwing sits in silence for another full minute.
> 
> "So, what is your name young one? It is rare to see a member of the hawk clan around here. Especially after I killed all your kins men."



Aerith took a few minutes the process what Darkwing had just told her.

"*Snicker*Why that kill-stealing feathered asswipe. Things got a whole lot more interesting."

"I wasn't aware they had been extinct (LIES!), I had a distant relationship with them for reasons that should be obvious. As for why I'm here, I'm under orders from the Late Lord-Governor Sholto Unwerth to provide help for his layer...among other things." Aerith said, all traces of comedy disappearing from her voice


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The armor covers the tear searing it closed and covers the rest of Takime's body.
> Takime looks at her surroundings and notices Robert here along with someone odd. Wrasse is still fighting that black dude with a glowing purple dildo.
> The pain then hits Takime causing her to fall over on the ground in agony.
> "Dammit... I can't move hurts too much. ROBERT! Give me a hand dammit!"



An iron hand clamps Takimes wrists and lifts her upwards.

"Child." A golden blade is raised against her stomach, "You were warned."

The Priest begins shanking Takime,at speeds she can barely comprehend, even with Hyper Clock Up


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith took a few minutes the process what Darkwing had just told her.
> 
> "*Snicker*Why that kill-stealing feathered asswipe. Things got a whole lot more interesting."
> 
> "I wasn't aware they had been extinct (LIES!), I had a distant relationship with them for reasons that should be obvious. As for why I'm here, I'm under orders from the Late Lord-Governor Sholto Unwerth to provide help for his layer...among other things." Aerith said, all traces of comedy disappearing from her voice



Darkwing stroked his beak. "That's interesting, because Sholto Unwerth has been dead for almost 10 years. I think you need to update your information.  Although it might just be me." Darkwing stood "Hey Mac! How long has Unwerth been dead again?" A voice from behind and to the right of aerith responses  "Going on 10 years now captain. I remember because immediately after it came the Incident, and then The deposition of Lord Sheever. "


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> A pair of cans whistle through space towards the pair, a third can opened a short distance away.
> 
> "Perfectly Preserved. At any rate, Roberto, I didnt think it'd be possible for you to be even more of a beta, but I suppose I was wrong." A wooden chuckle accompanies the burn.



"Oi, Aaron.  Fancy meeting you here.  How's the bus?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> The armor covers the tear searing it closed and covers the rest of Takime's body.
> Takime looks at her surroundings and notices Robert here along with someone odd. Wrasse is still fighting that black dude with a glowing purple dildo.
> The pain then hits Takime causing her to fall over on the ground in agony.
> "Dammit... I can't move hurts too much. ROBERT! Give me a hand dammit!"



"Robert" looks at the helpless girl, an annoyed expression on her face.

"You've got the wrong Robert, sweetheart."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oi, Aaron.  Fancy meeting you here.  How's the bus?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"It blew up."


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "It blew up."



"Yikes, man.  Looks like our part is over now.  By the way, what's all that goin' on over there?"

Robert points to Takime's battle.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Robert is suddenly shocked with blue lightning.
"Wrasse! Stop electrocuting the cameos!"
"Sorry Master Windu."


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Robert is suddenly shocked with blue lightning.
> "Wrasse! Stop electrocuting the cameos!"
> "Sorry Master Windu."



The electric shock was picked up an redirected by various water droplets spinning around Robert, creating quite a bitchin' effect.

"This is more confusing than where I came from..."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> The electric shock was picked up an redirected by various water droplets spinning around Robert, creating quite a bitchin' effect.
> 
> "This is more confusing than where I came from..."


"Bieber Fever?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Bieber Fever?"



Robert nods.

"Bieber fever.  Where's Alysis, by the way?  You'd think she'd be here.  And RH."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert nods.
> 
> "Bieber fever.  Where's Alysis, by the way?  You'd think she'd be here.  And RH."



Another, more potent bolt of lightning strikes Robert. A women with brownish hair walks up. "Sup Aaron. Sup Berserker. And "our" Robert, I see. Back here again? Where's that Gas Bill guy?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Another, more potent bolt of lightning strikes Robert. A women with brownish hair walks up. "Sup Aaron. Sup Berserker. And "our" Robert, I see. Back here again? Where's that Gas Bill guy?"



"Oh, speak of the devil" Robert says with a wide grin.

_"Sup?"_

"Who is Gas Bill?  That's quite the unfortunate name..."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Darkwing stroked his beak. "That's interesting, because Sholto Unwerth has been dead for almost 10 years. I think you need to update your information.  Although it might just be me." Darkwing stood "Hey Mac! How long has Unwerth been dead again?" A voice from behind and to the right of aerith responses  "Going on 10 years now captain. I remember because immediately after it came the Incident, and then The deposition of Lord Sheever. "


Aerith's expression remains stone cold

_10 years.....Think this out rationally. We've only been gone a few weeks maybe? How could 10 years have possib-oh my Emperor, Takime read the book that sent us to a Time-overlord's dimension. 
_

"bingo."

_Alright think, I've been in this situation more times than I can count. Takime has some connections to the Government but she's in a coma, even if she weren't, I'm not supposed to even have that information.  How did we deal with Sheever? Robert attacked his weaknesses but this guy's a total hardass so it's not that apparent. Until I can figure out some details about this guy, I need to answer his questions.
_

"We were sidetracked along the way; lost a few friends and picked up some new ones. The HIVE _is _a big place with several unexplored mysteries; I am certain a seasoned officer such as yourself is aware of such anomalies."

"Mind my asking but you have already touched some personal matters of my own, you said you wiped out my clan. Why? I find it difficult to believe someone authorized their extinction, we tended to be a closed knit group with little contact of the outside world."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel rummages through the desks, finding many scientific papers and well as notes and expense invoices. No code though.



Kiel start reading every scientific papers as well the notes and expense invoices as he explore the rest of the room,when done with the place if he couldn't find anything more, he leaves the room and start exploring deeper and deeper in the building


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Oh, speak of the devil" Robert says with a wide grin.
> 
> _"Sup?"_
> 
> "Who is Gas Bill?  That's quite the unfortunate name..."


"Old Soon To Be Frenemy." He turns back to Alysis, unopened beer in hand, "Catch." The shaman lobs the can towards her, "GB went to go hang out with Unicron. Something about a,promotion. Aaaaand Archer...well...he didnt make it. Said the world had too many orphans in it and returned to the Throne of Heroes."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith's expression remains stone cold
> 
> _10 years.....Think this out rationally. We've only been gone a few weeks maybe? How could 10 years have possib-oh my Emperor, Takime read the book that sent us to a Time-overlord's dimension.
> _
> ...


"Is that what you think? You fool." Darkwing leans forward. "I will tell you of your precious hawk clan, they claim civility and isolationism but it is all a ploy, misdirection. The fact they were so distant from the other clans is what kept them sheltered from the tribal wars. Wars they themselves started!" He slams his hand on the table, denting it severely. "Every month they would send out soldiers on moonless nights and raid the other clans, stealing their young and feasting on them in depraved rituals. Everybody pointed fingers at each other, resulting in conflict, everybody except the hawks. When I peiced it all together retribution was swift and merciless. I personally led the crows, eagles and falcons on the raid which eradicated your clan from the hive."


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "Old Soon To Be Frenemy." He turns back to Alysis, unopened beer in hand, "Catch." The shaman lobs the can towards her, "GB went to go hang out with Unicron. Something about a,promotion. Aaaaand Archer...well...he didnt make it. Said the world had too many orphans in it and returned to the Throne of Heroes."



"Damn shame about Archer, he'd be fun to have around.  So yeah, why is that little girl being beat senseless by an armored priest?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Damn shame about Archer, he'd be fun to have around.  So yeah, why is that little girl being beat senseless by an armored priest?"


"How should I know?" Aaron replies, munching on popcorn as he does so


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "How should I know?" Aaron replies, munching on popcorn as he does so



"You always seem to know things no one else cares to.  That priest seems familiar, anyways.  An Executor, perhaps?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> "You always seem to know things no one else cares to.  That priest seems familiar, anyways.  An Executor, perhaps?"


"You mean Kotomine? He always did like beating up children, although the getups new. Ironic effect, perhaps?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> An iron hand clamps Takimes wrists and lifts her upwards.
> 
> "Child." A golden blade is raised against her stomach, "You were warned."
> 
> The Priest begins shanking Takime,at speeds she can barely comprehend, even with Hyper Clock Up












Takime's eyes start losing color and then Takime looks down at the man stabbing her as if her eyes are saying god's judgement. The blade is slowing down, slower, slower, it's stopped in motion, so does everything else besides the dragon. She reaches out and grabs the blade out of the priests hand and kicks him in the face, nothing seems to register with him. She then walks over to the dragon and speaks.

"I'm ready."
"To give your life to me?"
"..."
Takime plunges her hand into her chest and then offers the dragon her heart
She felt no pain or fear in doing so.
The Dragon inspects it then swallows it whole.
Takime's body doesn't falter in the act and remains standing
"Any last words?"
"..."
The dragon touches her head to Takime's and starts to flow into her.
Takime's shinso is replenished and increased by a very large amount, her wounds start to heal as well, the last thing that flows into Takime is her own heart filled with a great energy that goes into the heart in her chest fully recovering her.
Her form changes again... complete.

Then she transforms once again

She brakes the blade Kotomine had over her knee and tosses it onto the ground then makes her way back to the still frozen Kotomine. She then charges her fists with flame and throws a single punch at Kotmine's heart
*"KOTOMINE KIREI!"*
At that moment time resumed
Kotomine felt a kick knock his head upwards, he attempts to use his sword but realizes he doesn't have one  at that moment he felt a single burning well landed punch in his chest area with incredible force,  At the same time a burst of shinso flew throughout and hit everyone in the face in the dream,Robert,Wrasse,and other entities not knowing what just happened, as well as the real world where everything that could be moved was moved by a violent burst of shinso from Takime's body.
There is now a gaping hole where Kotomine's heart was.
Takime follows up with another Punch.
One,







*"KOTOMINE KIREI!!!!!"*






Two,






*"KOTOMINE KIREI!!!!!!!"*




Three,






*"KOTOMINE KIREI!!!!!"*







Four,









*"KOTOMINE KIREI!!!!!"*








Five,






*"KOTOMINE KIREI!!!!!!!!"*







Six,






*"KOTOMINE KIREI!!!!!!!!!!!"*





Seven,


Takime continues to punch with everything she has at the surprised man

*"KOTOMINE!"*


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "You mean Kotomine? He always did like beating up children, although the getups new. Ironic effect, perhaps?"



"Could be, could be...  You'd think he would've baptized her already or something, though."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"KOTOMINE!"*



"Oh, so it was him."

The figure standing beside "Robert" begins clapping.

_"I do enjoy a good ass-whoopin' from time to time."_


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Is that what you think? You fool." Darkwing leans forward. "I will tell you of your precious hawk clan, they claim civility and isolationism but it is all a ploy, misdirection. The fact they were so distant from the other clans is what kept them sheltered from the tribal wars. Wars they themselves started!" He slams his hand on the table, denting it severely. "Every month they would send out soldiers on moonless nights and raid the other clans, stealing their young and feasting on them in depraved rituals. Everybody pointed fingers at each other, resulting in conflict, everybody except the hawks. When I peiced it all together retribution was swift and merciless. I personally led the crows, eagles and falcons on the raid which eradicated your clan from the hive."



_~Helloooo angle, how I missed thee._

"Well, I can't really say either way but you've definitely got one thing mistaken. I have no 'precious' memories of that clan;  In case you haven't noticed, I'm a demi-human. My 'whore of a mother' as they called her eloped with a human, naturally I would be executed on-site for being an abomination but they kept me imprisoned for reasons I can't quite understand nor do I care to. I escaped that place a long time ago so I'd prefer you remain impartial when judging me." Aerith said coldly


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

An armored hand shoots up, grasping the outstretched crimson wrist of its assailant.

"REJOICE, Takime." The helmet dissolves, revealing the Priests triumphant expression, "You have finally set foot on The Path of Heaven!"

The body fades, shatters, and reforms some distance away, his arms raised as he REJOICED his students triumph.

"Takime. I hereby declare you the victor of this battle.

'Until we meet again."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _~Helloooo angle, how I missed thee._
> 
> "Well, I can't really say either way but you've definitely got one thing mistaken. I have no 'precious' memories of that clan;  In case you haven't noticed, I'm a demi-human. My 'whore of a mother' as they called her eloped with a human, naturally I would be executed on-site for being an abomination but they kept me imprisoned for reasons I can't quite understand nor do I care to. I escaped that place a long time ago so I'd prefer you remain impartial when judging me." Aerith said coldly



"Of course, I am a consumate professional, I would never allow for such things to cloud an investigation. A tip was called into the emergency response line that a woman matching your description was wrecking a violence most horrible upon the victim of group 33. When we show up to the scene we find you on location, covered in blood, and defiling corpses. Seems rather cut and dry to me, but an admission of guilt always goes a long way towards speeding things up."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

TehChron said:


> An armored hand shoots up, grasping the outstretched crimson wrist of its assailant.
> 
> "REJOICE, Takime." The helmet dissolves, revealing the Priests triumphant expression, "You have finally set foot on The Path of Heaven!"
> 
> ...



Takime was left in the Darkness again only silence.
Only Robert,Wrasse and the other spirits remained
*"..."*
Takime starts to walk towards Robert


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime was left in the Darkness again only silence.
> Only Robert,Wrasse and the other spirits remained
> *"..."*
> Takime starts to walk towards Robert



_"She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me..."_

"So, you're the one married to my other self, huh?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> At the same time a burst of shinso flew throughout and hit everyone in the face in the dream,Robert,Wrasse,and other entities not knowing what just happened, as well as the real world where everything that could be moved was moved by a violent burst of shinso from Takime's body.



Wrasse is knocked off his feet, but Master Windu and Master Yoda create a barrier out of the Force, protecting them from further shock.
"Damn." Wrasse said. "I _knew_ I married the right woman." Once Takime had defeated Koltomine, Wrasse walked over and clapped her on her shoulder. "Good job, honey!" Gratz on making it onto the Path of Heaven."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> _"She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me, She's gonna hit me..."_
> 
> "So, you're the one married to my other self, huh?"



*"..."*
All Robert got in response to that question was a deep kiss and his clothes being torn off. This is happening whether he likes it or not.


Ichypa said:


> Wrasse is knocked off his feet, but Master Windu and Master Yoda create a barrier out of the Force, protecting them from further shock.
> "Damn." Wrasse said. "I _knew_ I married the right woman." Once Takime had defeated Koltomine, Wrasse walked over and clapped her on her shoulder. "Good job, honey!" Gratz on making it onto the Path of Heaven."


Wrasse was grabbed by his tongue and stripped as well


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Robert's eyes widen and glance at Alysis, horrified at what is to come(but probably won't).

"Mmmphfff mff op mffff mf!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

Aaron smirks, unaffected by the Shinsoo, "Well, Alysis, whats say we join them?" His wooden face splits into a shit eating grin.


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Another Robert suddenly appears out of nowhere.

"What in Gilgamesh's pantaloons!"

_"What about them?"_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert's eyes widen and glance at Alysis, horrified at what is to come(but probably won't).
> 
> "Mmmphfff mff op mffff mf!"


Robert was stripped naked at this point and a barrier of threads surrounded Takime,Wrasse, and Robert.
*"Wrasse, help the man a bit. We all know he's too much of a coward to get it up"*










It was totally happening


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

The tied up Robert disappeared and was replaced by the other Robert.

"You think I'm missing out on this?"

He was mysteriously already nude.

The water-using Robert stood, now covered in the cloak of his large friend.

"The fuck?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> The tied up Robert disappeared and was replaced by the other Robert.
> 
> "You think I'm missing out on this?"
> 
> ...


The perverted Robert mysteriously finds both his kneecaps shot out from behind


Wooooooh~Mysterious~


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Rapetrain T. Assbreaker? Now I remember, you wrote "How I Became A God And You Can Too'! My team loves your book. There was one girl who was in love with it. Wouldn't let it out of her sight! I kinda wish she was with with me, she would've loved to meet you." He asks the bartender to bring a few more shots of 'Essence of Dragon Anus'. "Can't imagine what kinda stories you have..." Ed says as he downs a shot.



"Oh yeah brother, as a god I've seen a lot of shit, let me tell you I've seen children studying, cats playing with dogs, husbands coming home to wives who haven't made them dinner, pure chaos. But let me tell you what brother, Rapetrain plays by a different playbook, by a different code yeah! Rapetrain, the sultan of suplex, the baron of backbreakers, the czar of chokeslams. So I have decided to give back to the community that has given so much to me, I have become a bodyguard for important non-imperial peoples."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> The tied up Robert disappeared and was replaced by the other Robert.
> 
> "You think I'm missing out on this?"
> 
> ...


Takime shrugs, she didn't give a darn.
She undresses
*"..."*
However this wasn't like the blue Takime he saw.
If one word would be used to describe the sex as Sadistic, very painful but all the more pleasurable. Oh and Wrasse was there as well. Robert didn't think that out too well.


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime shrugs, she didn't give a darn.
> She undresses
> *"..."*
> However this wasn't like the blue Takime he saw.
> If one word would be used to describe the sex as Sadistic, very painful but all the more pleasurable. Oh and Wrasse was there as well. Robert didn't think that out too well.



A barrier kept Wrasse at arm's length throughout the whole ordeal, protecting the three from outside interferences as well.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> A barrier kept Wrasse at arm's length throughout the whole ordeal, protecting the three from outside interferences as well.



At his climax Robert wakes up before he could finish to find out that he "wet his pants"


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Robert stares down at his pants while sitting on the recliner he passed out in, then at the empty bottle in his lap.

"Fuck, spilled my beer."

He started to recall what he dreamed of, something about being in space.

"Oh well."  Robert stands up, scratching his ass as he goes and washes the beer off his pants.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Takime then works on Wrasse for a long time while giving the jedi in the background glaces.


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Robert grabs another beer and sits down again, turning on the tv.


> "SHABDOOBIE, TOUCH TO TRANSFORM, SHABADOOBIE, TOUCH TO TRANSFORM!"
> 
> "WATER, PLEASE!"



Robert watched the show wide-eyed, glancing between the tv and Takime, safe asleep in the barrier.  He briefly reconsidered his beer, before drinking it anyways.

"I am so done."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime then works on Wrasse for a long time while giving the jedi in the background glaces.



The entire ghostly Jedi Council appeared, looking very stern and disapproving, and giving sutle glances to the side. Once they were sure no one important was watching, the gather Jedi burst into clapping and whistling, cheering Wrasse on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> The entire ghostly Jedi Council appeared, looking very stern and disapproving, and giving sutle glances to the side. Once they were sure no one important was watching, the gather Jedi burst into clapping and whistling, cheering Wrasse on.



Crowds make Takime excited to say the least, more pain was inflicted on Wrasse during the act.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Of course, I am a consumate professional, I would never allow for such things to cloud an investigation. A tip was called into the emergency response line that a woman matching your description was wrecking a violence most horrible upon the victim of group 33. When we show up to the scene we find you on location, covered in blood, and defiling corpses. Seems rather cut and dry to me, but an admission of guilt always goes a long way towards speeding things up."



"I don't intend to demean your intelligence but surely you can see there are several holes in that line of thinking. I'll let you hear my side of the story. I asked around for directions towards the library which I would need for preparation for the games. A man pointed me towards it and I suppose that was probably the one who planted the tip but I'll get to that later. The bodies were already artfully placed when I arrived, I thought nothing of it because these people were aware of the consequences of this competition and made my merry way. Unbeknownst to me, the Library was sealed-off for member's only use which closed off my only chance for improvement. If you have doubts, feel free to check the footprints and markings on the door handle. Then I turned back to see The annoying purple-haired bimbo showed up, kicking about the bodies without a shred of decency; unfortunately led to some incriminating circumstances. Which brings me to 3 points:

1) Everyone entering this contest is a sanctioned murderer by very nature. Killing other contestants would only make the others benefit but would place the murderer at risk of discovery. What would be the finest way to escape persecution? Placing the blame on others works quite well when you've left no eye-witnesses to the scene of the crime/ That possibility already makes the concept of 'tips' highly dubious at best. 

2) As you're clearly aware, there were two of us at the scene yet the anonymous tip only specifically mentions me. That's because the other girl, who I'm unfortunately acquainted with wasn't at the scene as I've already mentioned. She has the mind of a toddler and must have followed behind me, there's really no reason for her to even be here. Once again, indicating that the tip was faulty because I was alone when I asked the male for directions. If he was at the scene of the crime (he must have been since he saw me and could accurately describe my appearance), he would have noticed her as well even more-so given how her skin tone and hair color stand out far above my own. If you require more proof, her tag number is 10879, one off-my own because we signed up at the same time.

3) There are witnesses/contestants that point to me being unlikely to have murdered all those people and tied them up in such a fashion within that timeframe. A call really would be nice.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Crowds make Takime excited to say the least, more pain was inflicted on Wrasse during the act.



Wrasse enjoyed it immensely and also returned the favor.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I don't intend to demean your intelligence but surely you can see there are several holes in that line of thinking. I'll let you hear my side of the story. I asked around for directions towards the library which I would need for preparation for the games. A man pointed me towards it and I suppose that was probably the one who planted the tip but I'll get to that later. The bodies were already artfully placed when I arrived, I thought nothing of it because these people were aware of the consequences of this competition and made my merry way. Unbeknownst to me, the Library was sealed-off for member's only use which closed off my only chance for improvement. If you have doubts, feel free to check the footprints and markings on the door handle. Then I turned back to see The annoying purple-haired bimbo showed up, kicking about the bodies without a shred of decency; unfortunately led to some incriminating circumstances. Which brings me to 3 points:
> 
> 1) Everyone entering this contest is a sanctioned murderer by very nature. Killing other contestants would only make the others benefit but would place the murderer at risk of discovery. What would be the finest way to escape persecution? Placing the blame on others works quite well when you've left no eye-witnesses to the scene of the crime/ That possibility already makes the concept of 'tips' highly dubious at best.
> 
> ...


Darkwing simmers in his seat silently. "I will confirm your story. Until I do, you remain here."

With that he stands and leaves. Aerith hears a heavy door slam behind her


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

As Roberts flips channels the phone rings

"Hello?.... Yes... What?.... Aw shit."


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Roberts flips channels the phone rings
> 
> "Hello?.... Yes... What?.... Aw shit."



Robert looks around at the others in the room.

"Lassie has just alerted me.  It appears that Timmy has fallen down a well."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looks around at the others in the room.
> 
> "Lassie has just alerted me.  It appears that Timmy has fallen down a well."



Takime hears the words echo in her dream and sighs.
She picks Wrasse up and tosses him into the crowd of jedi
*"I have to deal with something."*
Takime opens her eyes refreshed, she slowly gets up and a loud rumbling fills the entire room. Her stomach.
*"..."*


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime hears the words echo in her dream and sighs.
> She picks Wrasse up and tosses him into the crowd of jedi
> *"I have to deal with something."*
> Takime opens her eyes refreshed, she slowly gets up and a loud rumbling fills the entire room. Her stomach.
> *"..."*



"Food's in the mini-fridge" Robert says dismissively as he continues watching the television.  Takime's new appearance was unknown to him as of yet.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Food's in the mini-fridge" Robert says dismissively as he continues watching the television.  Takime's new appearance was unknown to him as of yet.



Takime gets up and bends over raiding all of the food in the mini-fridge.
Every bit was taken to the dinning area


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Yoda placed his hands on Wrasses shoulders.
"For now, go you must. Continue soon, we will. Save your friend."
Wrass woke up with a yawn. "What's going on?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime gets up and bends over raiding all of the food in the mini-fridge.
> Every bit was taken to the dinning area



Robert glances at Takime bent over for a second before giving an approving nod.

"All the food?  Glad it's being charged to Bang and not us."



Ichypa said:


> Yoda placed his hands on Wrasses shoulders.
> "For now, go you must. Continue soon, we will. Save your friend."
> Wrass woke up with a yawn. "What's going on?"



"Aerith is in jail for public indecency and propositioning a minor."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert glances at Takime bent over for a second before giving an approving nod.
> 
> "All the food?  Glad it's being charged to Bang and not us."


Quickly the food was being devoured along with drink.
By the time Takime finished the kitchen looked like a warzone
Then there is a loud earth shattering burp.
You swear you hear one of the lightbulbs pop.
Takime walks back into the room with the group.
*"..."*


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert glances at Takime bent over for a second before giving an approving nod.
> 
> "All the food?  Glad it's being charged to Bang and not us."
> 
> ...



"Oh, neat. She there with Keil?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh yeah brother, as a god I've seen a lot of shit, let me tell you I've seen children studying, cats playing with dogs, husbands coming home to wives who haven't made them dinner, pure chaos. But let me tell you what brother, Rapetrain plays by a different playbook, by a different code yeah! Rapetrain, the sultan of suplex, the baron of backbreakers, the czar of chokeslams. So I have decided to give back to the community that has given so much to me, I have become a bodyguard for important non-imperial peoples."



"Damn. That sounds like a hell of a life. I suppose I should share, if you'll let me.Well, I guess I'm the straight man to a group of mostly crazy people. I gotta deal with a leader who won't lead, a blue skinned healer with a perverse streak, although he's not even close to the only one, a chick with five different personalities, a slime blob who acts like a kid in an adult's body, a winged chick with some weird past, some newbie we just found, and another guy." He shudders and downs another shot. "The less said about him the better."

"We fight, bicker, and sometimes bitch at each other or the stupidest crap possible, but they're alright. Most of them are the dependable when you need them type. Just a while ago, we took on this giant scorpion looking monster and it's collection of mooks. That was definitely our craziest fight yet. But I doubt you wanna get bogged down in our little battles." he says as he downs his third shot. "I'm sure you've gone through far greater things."


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Quickly the food was being devoured along with drink.
> By the time Takime finished the kitchen looked like a warzone
> Then there is a loud earth shattering burp.
> You swear you hear one of the lightbulbs pop.
> ...



Robert finally notices her new looks.

"Another one, really?  Anyways, I think we need to go rescue Aerith, the damned kiddy-diddler."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert finally notices her new looks.
> 
> "Another one, really?  Anyways, I think we need to go rescue Aerith, the damned kiddy-diddler."



*"Buy me more food on the way."*


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Buy me more food on the way."*



"Ohhh~ Demanding.  I like it!  But that'll have to fall on the group's new piggybank."

Robert jerks his head at Bang.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 29, 2013)

_Finally some peace and quiet
_
"Not bad. With all your blundering lately, I had forgotten you were quite the intellectual. I guess your 'training' with the master wasn't entirely a waste. I can remember it now, you toiling around with body parts and experimentation. Those were better days." A voice spoke

_For a little while anyway. Aerith wakes up in her dreamscape: a seemingly endless black void illuminated by a bright green stained glass

_
Aerith ignored the latter implications as she faced the man "All I did was tell the truth. Anyway, I'm forced to try for Plan C, if I make it out of here."

"And Plan C is? Last I checked, we may exist in the same body but we don't share a mind like that girl, Aeron."

"Well, time to make an exception."

"....You're serious. ha..hah-hahahahahahahaha!" The figure proceeds to grab Aeron by the neck and slams her into the ground never relaxing his grip

"At first I thought nothing of it but you've really gotten weak. The old you would have never been so desperate. In case you've forgotten let me remind you, this body is mine for the taking at any time I so choose; the only reason I have yet to do so is because of the interesting little bet we made that I've decided to honor. Think back"

"I-remem-ember." Aeron barely being able to speak, the figure withheld his vice for a moment "All I had to do was beat you at a simple game." she chides back. The man removes his grip and replaces it with a foot on her chest.

"So you do, then you are aware of how trivial your sanity is to me. If you get boring, I'll scrap it so we can have some real fun; What do you say, Partner?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Damn. That sounds like a hell of a life. I suppose I should share, if you'll let me.Well, I guess I'm the straight man to a group of mostly crazy people. I gotta deal with a leader who won't lead, a blue skinned healer with a perverse streak, although he's not even close to the only one, a chick with five different personalities, a slime blob who acts like a kid in an adult's body, a winged chick with some weird past, some newbie we just found, and another guy." He shudders and downs another shot. "The less said about him the better."
> 
> "We fight, bicker, and sometimes bitch at each other or the stupidest crap possible, but they're alright. Most of them are the dependable when you need them type. Just a while ago, we took on this giant scorpion looking monster and it's collection of mooks. That was definitely our craziest fight yet. But I doubt you wanna get bogged down in our little battles." he says as he downs his third shot. "I'm sure you've gone through far greater things."



"Sounds like an interesting group of friend you have there Eduardo, why I remember  wrestling my brother Ira all the time growing, even after I became a god I still never beat him. Hell he came to the realm of the gods and kicked my ass on my birthday. Best brother anyone ever had, it it was just me and him on the mean street as kids he always made sure we had food to eat and somewhere warm to sleep. I suppose you could say he inspired me to. Become the man I am today, yeah. Tell you what Eduardo, your special. I can tell these things, I'm a god, you've got big things ahead of you brother, big things. If you ever run into Ira give him this for me will yah?"

Ed's head was swimming. He picked it up 20 mi s later and Rapetrain was gone, in his stead was a ring, An obsidian dragon with a large ruby in the mouth.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Ohhh~ Demanding.  I like it!  But that'll have to fall on the group's new piggybank."
> 
> Robert jerks his head at Bang.



Takime looks at Bang blankly, yet Bang can't help get the feeling it's very intimidating. Takime stomach grumbles louder than before
*"Buy me food."*


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Sounds like an interesting group of friend you have there Eduardo, why I remember  wrestling my brother Ira all the time growing, even after I became a god I still never beat him. Hell he came to the realm of the gods and kicked my ass on my birthday. Best brother anyone ever had, it it was just me and him on the mean street as kids he always made sure we had food to eat and somewhere warm to sleep. I suppose you could say he inspired me to. Become the man I am today, yeah. Tell you what Eduardo, your special. I can tell these things, I'm a god, you've got big things ahead of you brother, big things. If you ever run into Ira give him this for me will yah?"
> 
> Ed's head was swimming. He picked it up 20 mi s later and Rapetrain was gone, in his stead was a ring, An obsidian dragon with a large ruby in the mouth.



Ed got up after picking up the ring in Reaptrain's stead. 

_A brother that always took care of you, eh?_

He smiles, and puts the ring into his pocket.

_I know the feeling..._

He pays the bartender for the drinks, and travels back to the hotel, map in hand.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime looks at Bang blankly, yet Bang can't help get the feeling it's very intimidating. Takime stomach grumbles louder than before
> *"Buy me food."*



"Fret not, my dear. I've got you covered." Wrasse said, pulling out a box, tossing it out the window, and pressing a button on his watch. _The Millennium Falcon_ appeared outside, the boarding ramp smashing through the already broken window. Wrasse briefly went aboard, and returned with a stack of wampa sandwiches, which he tossed to Takime.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Fret not, my dear. I've got you covered." Wrasse said, pulling out a box, tossing it out the window, and pressing a button on his watch. _The Millennium Falcon_ appeared outside, the boarding ramp smashing through the already broken window. Wrasse briefly went aboard, and returned with a stack of wampa sandwiches, which he tossed to Takime.



Takime sniffs the sandwhiches before taking a bite.
"!"
Takime takes another bite and another, and another, and another.
Half the stack was already gone


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 29, 2013)

Kiel decides to go exploring more through the building theres was nothing in the "beastiary" "t was just a coincidence that seomething like that was there?" Kiel wondered


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Takime starts working on the rest of the sandwiches
*"So... are we going to go get her or what?"*
Takime was already on the very last sandwich


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

Bang. ignoring the events outside and focusing solely on his meditation completes the first stage and most of the  second stage of his training. Being able to gather the Shinsoo around him and apply it to his body. He drops to the ground and gets up out of his room.



> "So... are we going to go get her or what?"


"I think we should."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed got up after picking up the ring in Reaptrain's stead.
> 
> _A brother that always took care of you, eh?_
> 
> ...


Ed returns as the others appear to be leaving



lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel decides to go exploring more through the building theres was nothing in the "beastiary" "t was just a coincidence that seomething like that was there?" Kiel wondered



Kiel wonders through a series of doors and finds himself outside. Apparently in a food garden


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime starts working on the rest of the sandwiches
> *"So... are we going to go get her or what?"*
> Takime was already on the very last sandwich





JoJo said:


> "I think we should."



Robert sighs.

"I guess so, I was getting really in to this show though, you should check it out, Takime."

Sounds are heard from the television.



> "COPY, PLEASE.  GIANT, PLEASE.  WATER, PLEASE..."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ed reaches the hotel the team was staying at and walks up to their room. _Didn't get as drunk as I wanted, but it was still a damn good time._
"Hey, I'm back," Ed says as he sees the group, preparing to leave.
"Uh, something up? And where's Aerith and the blob?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed reaches the hotel the team was staying at and walks up to their room. _Didn't get as drunk as I wanted, but it was still a damn good time._
> "Hey, I'm back," Ed says as he sees the group, preparing to leave.
> "Uh, something up? And where's Aerith and the blob?"



"Aerith was arrested for distributing child porn, murder, conspiracy to murder, sexual assault, rape, and jaywalking.  We're going to bail her out."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert sighs.
> 
> "I guess so, I was getting really in to this show though, you should check it out, Takime."
> 
> Sounds are heard from the television.


Takime finishes off the last sandwich and looks 
*"Sounds cool and useful, think I'll watch it later."*
She then holds up the ring hand and appears to be looking at the green ring which is slightly shivering
*"If you don't lead I will."*


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 29, 2013)

Wrasse recompacts the ship while everyone else is talking.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Aerith was arrested for *distributing child porn*, murder, conspiracy to murder, *sexual assault, rape,* and jaywalking.  We're going to bail her out."



"...Huh, guess I wasn't the only one having a crazy night.

Let me guess, the 'child' in question is our not-so-little blob?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime finishes off the last sandwich and looks
> *"Sounds cool and useful, think I'll watch it later."*
> She then holds up the ring hand and appears to be looking at the green ring which is slightly shivering
> *"If you don't lead I will."*



"What do you mean, we're already on our way."

And they were.



Phx12 said:


> "...Huh, guess I wasn't the only one having a crazy night.
> 
> Let me guess, the 'child' in question is our not-so-little blob?"



"She's not in child form, so I doubt it."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

"Gimme a minute guys" Bang says as he rushes in the pre-prepared bath by the hotel closing the door behind him. He then washes off all the sweat quickly. As he does this, the group just looks at him with a face that says "Seriously?" all over it.  

About a minute passes and Bang comes out in different clothes. He was wearing black pants, a white t-shirt, and white socks.

"Sorry for making you guys wait. I can't go out all sweaty." He puts his shoes on and prepares to leave.


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Unfortunately for Bang, he was talking to no one, as the rest of the group had already left.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Unfortunately for Bang, he was talking to no one, as the rest of the group had already left.



There is a note left behind that says the following words.
*"We'll Bang later okay."*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel wonders through a series of doors and finds himself outside. Apparently in a food garden



"What the hell" Kiel enters in the food garden searching for anything that may be alive,other people,something or something unexpected "this building is larger than i thought"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

"Fuck"

Bang then dashes outside he sees the gang. He catches up with the Gang.



> There is a note left behind that says the following words.
> "We'll Bang later okay."


Bang's reaction when he sees this is "".


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

Ed starts walking with the others. He notices Takime's new look. "So," Ed started, "Anything interesting happen with you guys while I left?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed starts walking with the others. He notices Takime's new look. "So," Ed started, "Anything interesting happen with you guys while I left?"



Robert looks seriously at Ed.

"We played chess.  I won."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed starts walking with the others. He notices Takime's new look. "So," Ed started, "Anything interesting happen with you guys while I left?"



*"Nope."*
Takime walks next to Robert
*"Next time will be the real deal."*


----------



## manidk (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Nope."*
> Takime walks next to Robert
> *"Next time will be the real deal."*



Robert looks at her, puzzled.

"Uh, okay."

"_The hell is she talking about?_"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed starts walking with the others. He notices Takime's new look. "So," Ed started, "Anything interesting happen with you guys while I left?"



"With me? Actually yeah. My new technique that I've been trying to make usable   is going pretty good."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looks seriously at Ed.
> 
> "We played chess.  I won."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Nope."*
> Takime walks next to Robert
> *"Next time will be the real deal."*



_...I feel like I'm missing context here..._

"Well as for me, Takime, you know that book you read back at the castle? The one that god wanted so much? Well, I met the guy who wrote it. Great guy. Even gave me this ring to deliver." He shows the team the ring.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "What the hell" Kiel enters in the food garden searching for anything that may be alive,other people,something or something unexpected "this building is larger than i thought"



Kiel walks through the rows of giant tomatoes, carrots and cabbages. Quite a healthy garden. He runs into a Gardner woman who seems to be hoeing ( not the takime variety).


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> _...I feel like I'm missing context here..._
> 
> "Well as for me, Takime, you know that book you read back at the castle? The one that god wanted so much? Well, I met the guy who wrote it. Great guy. Even gave me this ring to deliver." He shows the team the ring.



The ring is gone from his hand before he can react and in Takime's hand where it is being closely examined by her.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel walks through the rows of giant tomatoes, carrots and cabbages. Quite a healthy garden. He runs into a Gardner woman who seems to be hoeing ( not the takime variety).



Kiel carefully approaches the woman and ask her "this garden are  you the  who cares of it? Its a beautiful garden"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 29, 2013)

"Hey, I still need that! I really don't wanna piss off anyone we can't beat right now, much less two people!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The ring is gone from his hand before he can react and in Takime's hand where it is being closely examined by her.



The ruby glows brightly in the dwindling light


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel carefully approaches the woman and ask her "this garden are  you the  who cares of it? Its a beautiful garden"



The woman turns, she is raven haired and in her 30's "Why thank you, I am the head gardener Martha."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The ruby glows brightly in the dwindling light



*"A dragon...Is it reacting to anyone that touches it? Doesn't appear to have a name anywhere. Do you have a name or are you nameless? If you are I'll name you."*



Phx12 said:


> "Hey, I still need that! I really don't wanna piss off anyone we can't beat right now, much less two people!"



Takime makes shooing motions


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 29, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"A dragon...Is it reacting to anyone that touches it? Doesn't appear to have a name anywhere. Do you have a name or are you nameless? If you are I'll name you."*



The dragon bristles, clenching and unclenching its claws, obsidian nostrils flaring.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 29, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The woman turns, she is raven haired and in her 30's "Why thank you, I am the head gardener Martha."



"My name is Kiel,i'm here with my partners,or kind of partners i guess to the trial,pleased to meet you, since i had time i was exploring the building and i got here so... you create this garden all alone? It seems a lot of work even more with these huge size of them. My bad if i'm disturbing you"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The dragon bristles, clenching and unclenching its claws, obsidian nostrils flaring.



Ed snatches the ring from Takime's grasp. "We're not naming the ring, and we're definitely not doing whatever you did to it anytime soon. I am not about to risk getting into trouble with a God and his God brother because you're curious."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "My name is Kiel,i'm here with my partners,or kind of partners i guess to the trial,pleased to meet you, since i had time i was exploring the building and i got here so... you create this garden all alone? It seems a lot of work even more with these huge size of them. My bad if i'm disturbing you"



"Oh no its quite alright, I rarely get to speak to anyone anymore, usually just the servitors." She points to the side to a group of 3 foot tall tree men. One gives kiel the finger. "Don't mind them, they are just always cranky."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> Ed snatches the ring from Takime's grasp. "We're not naming the ring, and we're definitely not doing whatever you did to it anytime soon. I am not about to risk getting into trouble with a God and his God brother because you're curious."



*"Oh but I wanted to name the ring . Not very fair to have something be nameless."*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh no its quite alright, I rarely get to speak to anyone anymore, usually just the servitors." She points to the side to a group of 3 foot tall tree men. One gives kiel the finger. "Don't mind them, they are just always cranky."



"Them seem to think i'm like a parasite for the garden,really i don't blame them though. I rarely speak like that too, but these fruits whats the use for them? This building seems like a laboratory,not like is my bussiness but for who do you plant this garden?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 30, 2013)

_Sigh, that's all? Eh fuck it, doubt this'll matter._ "Alright, we'll call it Angelus, but only if the ring allows it." Ed pauses slightly, thinking about what he just said. He pulls out the ring and asks it "So, are you okay with being called Angelus?" expecting it to talk back.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Them seem to think i'm like a parasite for the garden,really i don't blame them though. I rarely speak like that too, but these fruits whats the use for them? This building seems like a laboratory,not like is my bussiness but for who do you plant this garden?"



"I work for the Great Ones and grow this garden for this food, this is one of 112. Whagever try don't eat of store goes to the market and is sold at a modest discount."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

"You...didn't...let.....me.....finish." Aeron said as she felt her chest being crushed beneath the man's heel.

"You've got 3 minutes to give me a damn good explanation, _lady_" He said as he removed his feet from Aeron's chest and propping her up.

"As I was saying. I will make an exception to our contract for the duration of the tournament however there are a few conditions: 

1) You're under restrictions not to kill unless necessary, can't have you getting trigger happy.
2) I get control once the ordeal is finished, no questions asked.

Of course, it's up to you whether you decide to abide by them if you're too much of a coward, wouldn't be the first time you've snuck out without my permission."

"That's all? Not interested in such a small bargain." Retorted the spiky-haired man

"Well if you're too scared, I understand." Aeron chided on in an attempt to peak his curiosity

"Out with it. What exactly would I have to be frightened about?"

"I told you we'd be exposing each other's minds, that means an opportunity for me to steal your power and knowledge the longer we remain fused and given you're  forced to return my body back when it's over, that'll bring me one step closer to getting rid of you." 

"And you think I'll simply let you get away this when I have nothing to gain?"

"Yes, although there's one more condition. I said you couldn't kill unless necessary but aside from that, while merged, there are  no restrictions to 'our' power. You won't get  a better chance than this.  Do we have a deal?"

" I still don't understand. You haven't given me a reason; what changed and why now? The old you would have chosen death over this compromise." He said, truly dumbfounded

"I'm not strong enough to do this without you and maybe now, I've found something to live for. Aeron stated with a solemn expression


 The man scoffed at her reply "So you cling to hope, even near the end?Alright then deal, there's no point to playing a game without high stakes. Since I hold all the cards, it's only fair to give you a few handicaps. Now scram, time for me to have some fun."

Aeron closes her eyes and her form slowly disappears "Wonder if there'll be anything waiting for me If I return, this time"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> _Sigh, that's all? Eh fuck it, doubt this'll matter._ "Alright, we'll call it Angelus, but only if the ring allows it." Ed pauses slightly, thinking about what he just said. He pulls out the ring and asks it "So, are you okay with being called Angelus?" expecting it to talk back.



The dragon's scales stand straight up, like a razor sharp hedge, before laying flat again. The dragon returns to its original position.



As this happens the group walks into the front door of the security office. There is a stern faced receptionist waiting


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I work for the Great Ones and grow this garden for this food, this is one of 112. Whagever try don't eat of store goes to the market and is sold at a modest discount."



"So the Great Ones are this powerfull in the Hive... I already know that them were this much but 112 of this... But for who this fruits are for?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The dragon's scales stand straight up, like a razor sharp hedge, before laying flat again. The dragon returns to its original position.
> 
> 
> 
> As this happens the group walks into the front door of the security office. There is a stern faced receptionist waiting



"Hello. We're here to pick up our friends." Wrasse said.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> As this happens the group walks into the front door of the security office. There is a stern faced receptionist waiting



*"Oh my you're getting wrinkles that way. That wouldn't be very good for your skin."*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Hello. We're here to pick up our friends." Wrasse said.


"Your going to have to be more specific."


Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Oh my you're getting wrinkles that way. That wouldn't be very good for your skin."*


Pure Hatred is stamped across the receptionist's face


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Your going to have to be more specific."



"Female. Blonde Hair. Has wings on her. Her name's Aerith."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Your going to have to be more specific."
> 
> Pure Hatred is stamped across the receptionist's face



Wrasse described Aerith and Mika-chan.

"Ignore Takime, she's just giddy from gaining her final form and then having a wild dream orgy."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Pure Hatred is stamped across the receptionist's face



The response the receptionist gets is the most Sadistic smile she may have seen. Followed by a chuckle *"Hehe."*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Phx12 said:


> "Female. Blonde Hair. Has wings on her. Her name's Aerith."



"Oh the pigeon, hold on I'll call up." She makes a phone call. "They are bringing her down."

A few minutes later a cuffed aerith is brought down, escorted by guards. One of the guard reaches onto his belt and slaps down a ball of some kind "The other one.'


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> A few minutes later a cuffed aerith is brought down, escorted by guards. One of the guard reaches onto his belt and slaps down a ball of some kind "The other one.'


*"How's my dear servant Aeronith doing?"*
Takime looks at the ball
*"Are you sure it's safe to keep her there?"*


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Robert picks up the ball.

"Uh... How do I get her out?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ed looks at the ball and says "Yo Aerith, you all right?

...Also, can you explain how the hell you and the blob got in here?"

_...I really need to stop spending time with living objects. It's starting to screw with me._


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"How's my dear servant Aeronith doing?"*
> Takime looks at the ball
> *"Are you sure it's safe to keep her there?"*



"You've got the wrong idea, sister. Thanks for coming to get me eventually by the way."



> Yo Aerith, you all right?
> 
> ...Also, can you explain how the hell you and the blob got in here?



Aerith gave Ed a look that exclaimed 'what kind of moron are you to expect to me to spll my guts right at the precinct?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert picks up the ball.
> 
> "Uh... How do I get her out?"



"Throw it at a wall." The guard responds dryly


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert picks up the ball.
> 
> "Uh... How do I get her out?"



*"I don't know, seems like the perfect place for her for some reasons or another. Maybe because she's an abomination... Not that I don't like that hmm."*


----------



## JoJo (Dec 30, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert picks up the ball.
> 
> "Uh... How do I get her out?"



"Uh.. I don't really know. Try calling her out or maybe throw the ball" Bang says trying to throw out ideas.


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"I don't know, seems like the perfect place for her for some reasons or another. Maybe because she's an abomination... Not that I don't like that hmm."*



"Abomination or not, she _is_ still a member of the group, and really helped out with that big scorpion."



Zhen Chan said:


> "Throw it at a wall." The guard responds dryly





JoJo said:


> "Uh.. I don't really know. Try calling her out or maybe throw the ball" Bang says trying to throw out ideas.



Robert obliges, taken with a sudden bout of inspiration.  A peculiar red and white baseball cap appears on his head.

He grabs the cap by the bill, turning it backwards as he tosses the ball.

"MIKA-CHAN~!  I CHOOSE YOU!!!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"I don't know, seems like the perfect place for her for some reasons or another. Maybe because she's an abomination... Not that I don't like that hmm."*



"~...~!"

The ball shakes violently, and then explodes as an oversized stinger pierces out of it towards the arm holding it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~...~!"
> 
> The ball shakes violently, and then explodes as an oversized stinger pierces out of it towards the arm holding it.



*"Oh my you stabbed Robert my dear husband."*
As if to injure Mika-chan even more


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 30, 2013)

"So i if you don't mind i'd like to ask a question,what the purpose of the Great Ones? There these trials but theres something fishy about it,why the need to replish powerfull warriors like that?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "So i if you don't mind i'd like to ask a question,what the purpose of the Great Ones? There these trials but theres something fishy about it,why the need to replish powerfull warriors like that?"



"The Great Ones are facilitators, there are people who need things done but are to weak to get them done, this is where The Great Ones come in. They get things done, for a price, always for a price."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Oh my you stabbed Robert my dear husband."*
> As if to injure Mika-chan even more


There was quite a bit of sarcasm in the remark as Mika-chan had done this action while being thrown halfway across the room.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "The Great Ones are facilitators, there are people who need things done but are to weak to get them done, this is where The Great Ones come in. They get things done, for a price, always for a price."



"What do you mean by a price?" This place is large and there was a beastiary here and there was some papers i didn't check up it all,but seems like theres more than just "new warriors"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "What do you mean by a price?" This place is large and there was a beastiary here and there was some papers i didn't check up it all,but seems like theres more than just "new warriors"



"A lot of people have a lot of needs, payment need not always come in the form of money, it can be favors,or equipment, or even animals that goes towards the servicing of other needs. Come let me show you something. The gardens are my responsibility, my duty. I take them very seriously. If I do a poor job a lot of people will go without food. Regardless of what happens, I always have my gardens."

She kneels next to a large pumpkin. "Come look" Kiel kneels next to her

She sweeps some top soil away to reveal the face of a child. "Sure excellent compost makes for strong healthy plants. Do you understand? Among the Great Ones there is no one with less resolve towards their task than me."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Mika flies out of the capture device and hits the wall


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika flies out of the capture device and hits the wall



*"How fitting, I think it suits you Mika-chan. So are you going to tell us a story?"*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "A lot of people have a lot of needs, payment need not always come in the form of money, it can be favors,or equipment, or even animals that goes towards the servicing of other needs. Come let me show you something. The gardens are my responsibility, my duty. I take them very seriously. If I do a poor job a lot of people will go without food. Regardless of what happens, I always have my gardens."
> 
> She kneels next to a large pumpkin. "Come look" Kiel kneels next to her
> 
> She sweeps some top soil away to reveal the face of a child. "Sure excellent compost makes for strong healthy plants. Do you understand? Among the Great Ones there is no one with less resolve towards their task than me."



"It sure doesn't looks like a lack of resolve,even if you look at it because its a garden,when comes to resolve to work on something like not only you need,but also the people need,its a different kind of resolve to do something like that. The Great Ones for sure know about it,even if you're the greatest warrior you might not be able to have the resolve to do what you're doing. The Great Old Ones fascinates me,did you ever talked with one? Or do you know a way to contact them?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "It sure doesn't looks like a lack of resolve,even if you look at it because its a garden,when comes to resolve to work on something like not only you need,but also the people need,its a different kind of resolve to do something like that. The Great Ones for sure know about it,even if you're the greatest warrior you might not be able to have the resolve to do what you're doing. The Great Old Ones fascinates me,did you ever talked with one? Or do you know a way to contact them?"



Martha undoes the top two buttons on her frock and reaches between her ample breasts, producing an engraved golden whistle. "A few of these are made ever year and distributed into the populace. Invariably the people who need them the most always finds a way to acquire them. If you are resolute in purpose then the whistle will blow a pure note that can be heard anywhere in the hive, if you aren't it will Blair like a foghorn and mark you as unworthy." Martha studies the whistle in her hands, running her fingers delicately over the symbols. "Maybe it is time for this one to continue its journey. What do you think, hmm?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"How fitting, I think it suits you Mika-chan. So are you going to tell us a story?"*


The form shifts and reverts to its former childlike body on reflex.

"~Nope. Mika-chans got nothing aside from walking in on tranny Mister poking around in some corpses~"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The form shifts and reverts to its former childlike body on reflex.
> 
> "~Nope. Mika-chans got nothing aside from walking in on tranny Mister poking around in some corpses~"



*Mika resembles her former child form only much fatter*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The form shifts and reverts to its former childlike body on reflex.
> 
> "~Nope. Mika-chans got nothing aside from walking in on tranny Mister poking around in some corpses~"


Takime's eyes glint
*"Sounds fun."*
Then she turns towards the guards
*"Can I talk to the superior in charge of imprisoning my servants here?"*


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The form shifts and reverts to its former childlike body on reflex.
> 
> "~Nope. Mika-chans got nothing aside from walking in on tranny Mister poking around in some corpses~"



Aerith snickers at Mikata's girth "You deserve it, you little rat. Why were you stalking  me in the first place, Robert not enough for you?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Mika resembles her former child form only much fatter*


"Eww, I liked her better before." One of the gaurs remarks


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime's eyes glint
> *"Sounds fun."*
> Then she turns towards the guards
> *"Can I talk to the superior in charge of imprisoning my servants here?"*


Captain Darkwing strides forward, unbowed. "Is there a problem here Ms.... "


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Captain Darkwing strides forward, unbowed. "Is there a problem here Ms.... "



*"Takime. I simply need the details of the report, sounds important and related to something that happened to me recently."*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Takime. I simply need the details of the report, sounds important and related to something that happened to me recently."*



"Im afraid I cannot release the details of an ongoing investigation. Mam. Now if you will excuse me." Darkwing turns to leave


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Martha undoes the top two buttons on her frock and reaches between her ample breasts, producing an engraved golden whistle. "A few of these are made ever year and distributed into the populace. Invariably the people who need them the most always finds a way to acquire them. If you are resolute in purpose then the whistle will blow a pure note that can be heard anywhere in the hive, if you aren't it will Blair like a foghorn and mark you as unworthy." Martha studies the whistle in her hands, running her fingers delicately over the symbols. "Maybe it is time for this one to continue its journey. What do you think, hmm?"



"Probably,i may not be the best being in the world but when the times comes i must do what i have to do,everything in the world can be unworthy if you lack the reason in your mind to do what are you doing... Yeah this one may start his journey once more until it reach its final destiny."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Im afraid I cannot release the details of an ongoing investigation. Mam. Now if you will excuse me." Darkwing turns to leave



*"Ah such a shame then, good luck on the investigation you'll never solve."*
Takiem turns towards the entrance and starts walking


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Probably,i may not be the best being in the world but when the times comes i must do what i have to do,everything in the world can be unworthy if you lack the reason in your mind to do what are you doing... Yeah this one may start his journey once more until it reach its final destiny."


"Then perhaps it is to for this one to continue its journey" martha hands kiel the whistle.


Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Ah such a shame then, good luck on the investigation you'll never solve."*
> Takiem turns towards the entrance and starts walking



Darkwing stops and taps his taloned foot 3 times. "Explain" he commands without turning


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Then perhaps it is to for this one to continue its journey" martha hands kiel the whistle.



Kiel takes the whistle "Thank you i will make sure that its journey will continue for now on also if i come back here i might come to see this beautifull garden once more" says kiel as he lift going to the place where he started to wait his group to the trial,


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Darkwing stops and taps his taloned foot 3 times. "Explain" he commands without turning


Takime stops as well and smiles
*"Considering the recent events there seems to be something else going on. It's a false lead is my best guess based on instinct since I don't have all the details. I know certain things that you probably aren't privy to. May involve the Black Scorpions, who knows. 

If I were to say... be in an interrogation room alone with you and no one else watching I could show clearance that would allow me to help you within regulations regarding the rules of cooperation in investigations.
The missing pieces would be put together by starting from the top and no. I'm not hitting on you."*


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

"Takime, don't make matters more complicated than they already are..."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

"Too late. She already mentioned Black Scorpion, like hell he's dropping it now."


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "Too late. She already mentioned Black Scorpion, like hell he's dropping it now."



Robert picks up on a change in Aerith's voice, but ignores it.

"By Gan's shell, things can never be easy.  I guess the Struggle is real after all."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Takime, don't make matters more complicated than they already are..."



*"It's part of my job, you know I don't have much choice in the matter."*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime stops as well and smiles
> *"Considering the recent events there seems to be something else going on. It's a false lead is my best guess based on instinct since I don't have all the details. I know certain things that you probably aren't privy to. May involve the Black Scorpions, who knows.
> 
> If I were to say... be in an interrogation room alone with you and no one else watching I could show clearance that would allow me to help you within regulations regarding the rules of cooperation in investigations.
> The missing pieces would be put together by starting from the top and no. I'm not hitting on you."*



 "Those are rather large claims for a no name like yourself. Your probably full of shit, but I am duty bound to address the matter. Follow me to my office, there is privacy." Darkwing clacks down the hallway and enters the third door on the right


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"It's part of my job, you know I don't have much choice in the matter."*



"Knowing and giving a fuck are two very different things right now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Those are rather large claims for a no name like yourself. Your probably full of shit, but I am duty bound to address the matter. Follow me to my office, there is privacy." Darkwing clacks down the hallway and enters the third door on the right



Takime follows after and enters the office looking around(details man)and then taking a seat.
*"Do you like a bit of small talk before talking about information to get comfortable or do you like getting straight to the point of the matter?"*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime follows after and enters the office looking around(details man)and then taking a seat.
> *"Do you like a bit of small talk before talking about information to get comfortable or do you like getting straight to the point of the matter?"*



Darkwing closes and locks the door before sitting behind his desk. He rubs his eyes and sips his cold coffee. "I already feel like I'm making a horrible time wasting mistake, so please, just start from the top." He click his pen and grabs a clipboard


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Robert slumps his shoulders, frustrated.

Suddenly a gear stops turning in his head as he realizes something that may truly doom the group.

"Where the fuck is Kiel?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

_There's something important I'm forgetting here
_
"We've been gone 10 years."


"Anybody checked a calendar recently? Daylight savings seems to have pushed the date ahead 10 years while we were at the Keeper's 'palace', apparently."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _There's something important I'm forgetting here
> _
> "We've been gone 10 years."
> 
> ...



"I wonder how Brian's doing?" Wrasse wondered aloud.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Darkwing closes and locks the door before sitting behind his desk. He rubs his eyes and sips his cold coffee. "I already feel like I'm making a horrible time wasting mistake, so please, just start from the top." He click his pen and grabs a clipboard



*"Give me a moment. I need to produce the proof I claimed I had. I know you types so try not to fill me full of holes or anything."*
Takime reaching down her legs and pulls something out with a popping sound.
She pulls out a spherical object wrapped in protective plastic she then unwraps and turns it showing it's symbol. She also produces two coins, one Red with a Crown and One Gold bearing a wing.
*"That's my proof, the seal was given to me for a mission given on down from the higher ups and the coins by Percival himself to help aid me. You're also not allowed to write anything down. I'm a no name for a reason."*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Give me a moment. I need to produce the proof I claimed I had. I know you types so try not to fill me full of holes or anything."*
> Takime reaching down her legs and pulls something out with a popping sound.
> She pulls out a spherical object wrapped in protective plastic she then unwraps and turns it showing it's symbol. She also produces two coins, one Red with a Crown and One Gold bearing a wing.
> *"That's my proof, the seal was given to me for a mission given on down from the higher ups and the coins by Percival himself to help aid me. You're also not allowed to write anything down. I'm a no name for a reason."*



Darkwing's whole demeanor changes. "I see. Maybe you really should start from the top."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Darkwing's whole demeanor changes. "I see. Maybe you really should start from the top."


Takime pulls everything back in
*"My mission is to uncover the corruption in the hive, basically overturn officials that are at risk, you do not appear to be one of them thankfully. Think I'll send a very nice report about you later. My other mission is to infiltrate the Black Scorpion. *
Takime looks at Darkwing directly this time
*"I recently went to the realm of the gods by accident after meeting Percival due to reading a book by Rapetrain T. Assbreaker that he owned. I was told the doors were being sealed to slow the Black Scorpion's movements and he gave me those those two coins to help me along the way on my mission.

Eventually we made it to his stronghold and I asked permission to read his books. Soon afterwards this dragged the group I'm using for cover as well with me, trust me in saying they aren't involved to my knowledge. Apparently I connected some of that dots to the path of being a god from reading it effectively making me a demigod of sorts. Then we returned.

Why is that important you might ask? I have no idea what floor or layer I am on anymore for one thing and the other would be. The passage of time, you see a god decided it'd be funny to shoot me through a portal of space and time of sorts. I saw several things here and there The past mostly, some disturbing things as well. Felt like I was going through it for a very long time."*
Takime then sighs
*"Basically before we begin, tell me the floor,layer, and date. I expect it'll be important."*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime pulls everything back in
> *"My mission is to uncover the corruption in the hive, basically overturn officials that are at risk, you do not appear to be one of them thankfully. Think I'll send a very nice report about you later. My other mission is to infiltrate the Black Scorpion. *
> Takime looks at Darkwing directly this time
> *"I recently went to the realm of the gods by accident after meeting Percival due to reading a book by Rapetrain T. Assbreaker that he owned. I was told the doors were being sealed to slow the Black Scorpion's movements and he gave me those those two coins to help me along the way on my mission.
> ...


 Darkwimg cocks a feathered eyebrow
"This is Floor 170 and it is the 14th of Zane year 7743"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Darkwimg cocks a feathered eyebrow
> "This is Floor 170 and it is the 14th of Zane year 7743"



*"Floor 170, the 14th of Zane and the year... Can you repeat that year again?"*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Floor 170, the 14th of Zane and the year... Can you repeat that year again?"*



"Seven, seven, four, three"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

"Well, I'm bored. I'm going for a walk." Wrasse said, and left to go wander for a bit before heading back to the stadium.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Mikata agreed, and rolled out the door in order to try and make new friends

Old Hag was a whore, and Mika felt that she owed it to herself to surpass the,woman


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Well, I'm bored. I'm going for a walk." Wrasse said, and left to go wander for a bit before heading back to the stadium.





TehChron said:


> Mikata agreed, and rolled out the door in order to try and make new friends
> 
> Old Hag was a whore, and Mika felt that she owed it to herself to surpass the,woman



Wrasse and mikata skip and roll respectively to the Great One's facility,  where they find Kiel, staring at a wall repeating to himself "interesting". There were very few people around anymore. Most of them bore security uniforms.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Seven, seven, four, three"


Takime gives a frustrated look
*"You know just a day ago I was 17 right? Now I'm 28 apparently."*
A sigh is expressed and Takime grabs her brow as if she has a headache.
*"I didn't think it would be that bad, maybe a day, a week. But 10 years? I was gone for ten years? Okay, you're not going to like this but... I need you to inform me on everything noteworthy that has happened in the hive in 10 years and any info you have on the Black Scorpion's movement within 10 years. Apparently everyone in my group in also considered to be 10 years older, so anything that could possibly be related to them is explained with that. After that I think I'll need all the info you have relating to the tournament that The Great Ones are holding along with significant incidents."*
Takime shakes her head
*"Sorry to dump that all on you before we begin, but 10 years is a long time. You can give me the cliff notes version of it."*


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Mikata ignored Kiel and continued exploring the facility


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime gives a frustrated look
> *"You know just a day ago I was 17 right? Now I'm 28 apparently."*
> A sigh is expressed and Takime grabs her brow as if she has a headache.
> *"I didn't think it would be that bad, maybe a day, a week. But 10 years? I was gone for ten years? Okay, you're not going to like this but... I need you to inform me on everything noteworthy that has happened in the hive in 10 years and any info you have on the Black Scorpion's movement within 10 years. Apparently everyone in my group in also considered to be 10 years older, so anything that could possibly be related to them is explained with that. After that I think I'll need all the info you have relating to the tournament that The Great Ones are holding along with significant incidents."*
> ...



"Yes of course, hand me that red folder behind you."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

Wrasse went with Mikata, as a accomplice chaperone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Yes of course, hand me that red folder behind you."



Takime transforms into her wind form then looks back, then forward facing to Darkwing again and gently floats the red folder and it's contents still intact onto the desk. Nothing else is disturbed.
"Little too much of a headache to want to move right now."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata ignored Kiel and continued exploring the facility





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse went with Mikata, as a accomplice chaperone.



The two companions spy kiel, an decide to leave him to his on devices, electing instead to  explore the facility. They soon find themselves on a veranda overlooking a section of the city. Below is a young girl being assaulted by some thugs


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

"~Mika-chan is justice~!"

With that simple shout, Mikata turns purple and bounces towards the crime in progress below


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The two companions spy kiel, an decide to leave him to his on devices, electing instead to  explore the facility. They soon find themselves on a veranda overlooking a section of the city. Below is a young girl being assaulted by some thugs



"Czar Palladium! Restrain them!" Wrasse cried. In short order, Czar Palladium had pinned the thugs and the girl to a near by wall using bits of piping and broken asphalt lying around. After Czar had carried Wrasse and Mikata to the ground, Wrasse asked, "Now, what was this all about just now?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime transforms into her wind form then looks back



Takime feels a click as cold metal cuffs are snapped in place around her wrist, her shinshoo instantly shuts off. "H-" she begins but Darkwin grabs her by the throat, slamming her over his desk before placing the other cuff on her locking her arms behind her back. Takime tries to fight back but he is on her in an instant, his garotte wire already so tight around he throat she cannot breathe, she can not speak, her major blood vessels are closed from the pressure and she goes blind. Darkwings knee is on the back of her neck pinning her to the desk while the wire does its insidious work. 

"You really should be more careful who you show that seal to girl. Well it is too late now, maybe this lesson will carry onward into your next life."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

_Hoooh, it would be a shame for the Path of Heaven to end like this. But I recall that you ended our little spar before the Hyper Clock Up had run its course, Takime.

For a price, you could use a fragment of my power to save yourself, but do not be so dull as to rely on it.

Consider it a one time indulgement from your senpai on the Path of Heaven_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan is justice~!"
> 
> With that simple shout, Mikata turns purple and bounces towards the crime in progress below





Ichypa said:


> "Czar Palladium! Restrain them!" Wrasse cried. In short order, Czar Palladium had pinned the thugs and the girl to a near by wall using bits of piping and broken asphalt lying around. After Czar had carried Wrasse and Mikata to the ground, Wrasse asked, "Now, what was this all about just now?"



Wrasse summons Czar as Mika the grape descends upon the unwary criminal scum. She clips one thug's leg and he goes down immediately, screaming. Wrasse descends on the back of Czar, who pummels the remaining 3 with alarming ease

The wide eyed young girl turns to look at her saviors

"The FUCK do you ASSHOLES think your doing? Ruining my prey that's what!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Takime feels a click as cold metal cuffs are snapped in place around her wrist, her shinshoo instantly shuts off. "H-" she begins but Darkwin grabs her by the throat, slamming her over his desk before placing the other cuff on her locking her arms behind her back. Takime tries to fight back but he is on her in an instant, his garotte wire already so tight around he throat she cannot breathe, she can not speak, her major blood vessels are closed from the pressure and she goes blind. Darkwings knee is on the back of her neck pinning her to the desk while the wire does its insidious work.
> 
> "You really should be more careful who you show that seal to girl. Well it is too late now, maybe this lesson will carry onward into your next life."



Takime only had one very small chance here.
She starts moving her legs around acting as if it's simply from struggling to manipulate the coin in her body  to turn it 3 times and then squeezes as hard as she can onto it. 

Takime knows that strangling a person takes a while even when it's so well done. If that doesn't work she'll attempt to grab his head his head  with both feet by bending her entire body and grabbing it with her legs. The man is fairly short after all.
During this Takime hears a voice.


TehChron said:


> _Hoooh, it would be a shame for the Path of Heaven to end like this. But I recall that you ended our little spar before the Hyper Clock Up had run its course, Takime.
> 
> For a price, you could use a fragment of my power to save yourself, but do not be so dull as to rely on it.
> 
> Consider it a one time indulgement from your senpai on the Path of Heaven_


HYPER CLOCK UP
Time slows to a still and Takime wriggles out of the ducks grip then runs out of the office while time still moves slowly. She grabs the coin flipping it 3 times then squeezes it.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

"~Ah! Another darkie! Mika-chan is justice, so Miss Darkie doooooesnt matter~!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse summons Czar as Mika the grape descends upon the unwary criminal scum. She clips one thug's leg and he goes down immediately, screaming. Wrasse descends on the back of Czar, who pummels the remaining 3 with alarming ease
> 
> The wide eyed young girl turns to look at her saviors
> 
> "The FUCK do you ASSHOLES think your doing? Ruining my prey that's what!"



"If you're going to bitch so much about kill-stealing, then don't play with you're food." Wrasse shot back. "Your food will get cold if you just leave it on your plate instead of eating it. Mikata, spit that out, you don't know where its been."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "If you're going to bitch so much about kill-stealing, then don't play with you're food." Wrasse shot back. "Your food will get cold if you just leave it on your plate instead of eating it. Mikata, spit that out, you don't know where its been."


Mika-chan spits out a formless blob of purple matter at the young girl that was now complaining 

"~Here, you can have it back, tee hee~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "If you're going to bitch so much about kill-stealing, then don't play with you're food." Wrasse shot back. "Your food will get cold if you just leave it on your plate instead of eating it. Mikata, spit that out, you don't know where its been."





TehChron said:


> Mika-chan spits out a formless blob of purple matter at the young girl that was now complaining
> 
> "~Here, you can have it back, tee hee~!"



The girl dodges the goo, her wide eyes now hard




"I came out tonight to fuck somebody up, might as well be you, you smuckers colored fat fuck!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The girl dodges the goo, her wide eyes now hard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"~Yay! Sounds fun! Mika-chans wanted to EAT for awhile now, tee hee~!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

"Oh dear." Wrasse deadpanned. "Whatever shall I do?" Wrasse stepped to one side and pulled out a wampa sandwich.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime only had one very small chance here.
> She starts moving her legs around acting as if it's simply from struggling to manipulate the coin in her body  to turn it 3 times and then squeezes as hard as she can onto it.
> 
> Takime knows that strangling a person takes a while even when it's so well done. If that doesn't work she'll attempt to grab his head his head  with both feet by bending her entire body and grabbing it with her legs. The man is fairly short after all.
> ...



Takime begins blacking out, her extremities are going numb, while suffocation takes time, dying from lack of blood to the brain is quite immediate. Darkwing was still speaking but she could no long understand him it all sounded muffled and distant

One thought consumed her being, the coin, the coin, the coin.  She weakly struggles, there is a sound, possibly laughter. He didn't notice her grab the coin, too focused on the kill. Takime could no longer hear anymore and barely had any feeling left in her hands now. Come on come on she thought

1...

2...

3...


Squeeze...


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

_They sure are taking their sweet time; the girl's practically blathered all our secrets by now. Eavesdropping never hurt anyone

Aerith's doppelganger  expands her auditory sensors over the entire precinct and overhears the conversation between Takime and the Captain _



> Well it is too late now, maybe this lesson will carry onward into your next life."



_Why that cheeky little bastard_

"Save her NOW!" Aerith said and the voice replied "Why? There's only trouble there. Unless you're willing to expand our contract, I won't mind." "Fine I'll do anything, just hurry." 

"Music to my ears, let me show you to really use the power you stole from me."

"Robert, Takime's in danger. Police captain." He warned the barrier user and had little time to explain the situation

Having already zoned in on Takime's location and memorizing their positions, Aerith teleports to the scene instantaneously behind Darkwing and slashes the airspace in two points, all the whole never making a sound; one being Darkwing's head and the other being the cuffs on Takime' wrists. If Darkwing somehow managed a counterattack, Takime was free to go and he'd contend with me.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Yay! Sounds fun! Mika-chans wanted to EAT for awhile now, tee hee~!"



The girl whistle shrilly. "TIBBERS DIN DIN!"

From the darkness charges a 15 foot tall Flaming Bear, undoubtedly waiting for summons from its master



Annie E4
Tibbers E1

Tibbers charges with furious speed belying its massive size and swats Mika hard enough she flies across the street and shatters the closed store fronts


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The girl whistle shrilly. "TIBBERS DIN DIN!"
> 
> From the darkness charges a 15 foot tall Flaming Bear, undoubtedly waiting for summons from its master
> 
> ...



Mikata, already in her slime form, impacts against the building and shatters it, her body continues going, hits the floor, and begins to eat it, revovering the damage.

Instinctively, she tunnels beneath the summoner, consuming the ground beneath her as she bubbles up beneath the childs feet.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Having already zoned in on Takime's location and memorizing their positions, Aerith teleports to the scene instantaneously behind Darkwing and slashes the airspace in two points, all the whole never making a sound; one being Darkwing's head and the other being the cuffs on Takime' wrists. If Darkwing somehow managed a counterattack, Takime was free to go and he'd contend with me.


Aerith discombobulates and becomes wind, streaking with all speed under the door of the captain's room only to reform behind him. She slashes at both Takime and Darkwing. His slash at Takime successfully severs the  again linking the two cuffs but his slash at Darkwing fails, she finds herself pinned to the wall by her throat  her arm pinned off to the side. 

"You impedent little wretch! You dare attempt the wind arts assassination technique on me?" Darkwing spits, beak inches from her face

Cornilious Darkwing D7

Takime immediately removes the garrotte from he rneck, sucking in fresh air and allowing the blood to flow to her brain once more.


Darkwing readys a sword of wind to plunge into aeriths breath when the door to his office is blown moff the hinges

"Is this a private party or can anybody join?" Says the smiling newcomer


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

_FUSION! Aerith's body turns to vapor for an instant, escapes Darkwing's grip and reforms next to Takime.
_
"Muda! Don't think I'll be as easy to kill as the rest of my clan, I'm the one they sent to do their dirty work. Plus, I really prefer a woman's touch." Aerith spurring the Officer on and then takes notice of the new arrival

"Nice party we've got going. And you are?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _FUSION! Aerith's body turns to vapor for an instant, escapes Darkwing's grip and reforms next to Takime.
> _
> "Muda! Don't think I'll be as easy to kill as the rest of my clan, I'm the one they sent to do their dirty work. Plus, I really prefer a woman's touch." Aerith spurring the Officer on and then takes notice of the new arrival
> 
> "Nice party we've got going. And you are?"



The newcomer bows slightly "Merely a humble servant of the emperor. I received a distress signal and came running."

Darkwind eyes the trio before placing his hand on his ear "CALLING ALL UNITS THIS IS DARKWIND, I AM UNDER ATTACK IN MY OFFICE, ASSITENCE REQUIRED"  with that he spun one, creating hurricane force winds in the small office, blowing papers everywhere


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aerith discombobulates and becomes wind, streaking with all speed under the door of the captain's room only to reform behind him. She slashes at both Takime and Darkwing. His slash at Takime successfully severs the  again linking the two cuffs but his slash at Darkwing fails, she finds herself pinned to the wall by her throat  her arm pinned off to the side.
> 
> "You impedent little wretch! You dare attempt the wind arts assassination technique on me?" Darkwing spits, beak inches from her face
> 
> ...


*"The duck is a traitor."* she still has the coin in hand
Takime says while she picks the cuffs off with her needle as quickly as she can and they fall from her wrists
Takime transforms immediately as they are off










A large dragon made of wind surrounds Takime protecting her as she transforms fending off any attacks
Her form is different it has Dragon wings this time and more of a green color all around

A loud hurricane develops in the room from her very presence and a sword then a gun appears in both of her hands
Takime copies herself 3 times. 2,4,8 Takimes now fill the room.
"You're going to be in for one hell of a fight Traitor."x8


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata, already in her slime form, impacts against the building and shatters it, her body continues going, hits the floor, and begins to eat it, revovering the damage.
> 
> Instinctively, she tunnels beneath the summoner, consuming the ground beneath her as she bubbles up beneath the childs feet.



Mika tunnels faster than any worm could ever hope

"Pfft, all bark no- the fuck?" Annie looks down as the ground under her bubbles. She creates a sheild of fire around her as she leaps away. Mika jumps out of the ground, gaping like a shark, the instant she leapt. "Om nom nom!"

Annie sends forth a jet of fire at the leaping Mika


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"The duck is a traitor."* she still has the coin in hand
> Takime says while she picks the cuffs off with her needle as quickly as she can and they fall from her wrists
> Takime transforms immediately as they are off
> 
> ...


"You think your the only one with friends?" As Darkwind says this the floor begins to shake as security officers fills the hallway. There is a series of explosions as a section of the ceiling is blown off and more officers jump down through the hole.

Darkwind draws a saber from beneath his clothing, it glows blue in his hands

"TONIGHT! WE DINE IN HELL!"

and with that he charged


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika tunnels faster than any worm could ever hope
> 
> "Pfft, all bark no- the fuck?" Annie looks down as the ground under her bubbles. She creates a sheild of fire around her as she leaps away. Mika jumps out of the ground, gaping like a shark, the instant she leapt. "Om nom nom!"
> 
> Annie sends forth a jet of fire at the leaping Mika


In one world, Mikata leaped through the flames, hungrily devouring them to feed her stamina. Her palm stretched out towards the girl.

In another she stood still, facing the bear as flames lapped around her harmlessly.

"~NIGHTMARE NOM, ACTIVATE!! FORM OF: SATAN HAAAAIIR~!!!!!"

Her hair flared up in this,world, and shot out as tendrils towards her foes.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 30, 2013)

Looking into the whistle gave by the gardner that Kiel meet that day he wondered "what a pure note that can be heard anywhere in the hive means?"  he though  "I have absolute no  sleepniess i should go into a walk" Kiel once more goes trhough the building now searching a place to have a view of the city until the day comes out for the trial.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

As Darkwind charged with  blade in hand, Aerith decided it was best to leave her fusion ability on, draining it might have been; Darkwing was likely too fast for her to let her defenses down and whatever attempts his men may use would pass through her.

_I *really really* want his head as a trophy. Crana spin!
_
The orb appears and begin creating winds rivaling the crooked officer's until, it began spinning in reverse and absorbing the air causing Darkwind to pause for a moment.

"I told you not to lump me in with the rest. Aeron's specialty is producing air, he's an amateur at nullifying it.  I will show you how it's really done; My magic is death: *Vacuum*."




Aerith raises her hand into the air and purple spiral winds forms and expands over the room, negating all air within the vicinity, including the winds Darkwing summoned; something made possible by Crana's counterspin. The ones exempt from the effects were Takime, the new enforcer and whatever area Aerith chose.  Aerith raises her other hand and creates a massive implosion in the space around Darkwind and his minions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "You think your the only one with friends?" As Darkwind says this the floor begins to shake as security officers fills the hallway. There is a series of explosions as a section of the ceiling is blown off and more officers jump down through the hole.
> 
> Darkwind draws a saber from beneath his clothing, it glows blue in his hands
> 
> ...


Aerith swears she sees a slight nod from Takime as if it's for a cue.
This is Takime's wind form, what happens when two wind users unite in a single attack, who knows. Since Aerith is next to Takime this should work

Takime simply flaps her wings once as he charges and large hurricane winds develop from each copy in front of her and start to fuse together into a large hurricane that fills throughout the room and goes through the ceiling, filled with crackling electricity, wind pinning and flinging soldiers to walls, out of the ceiling they came out of and knocking down the ones in the hallway. The walls start to break and collapse immediately, but are simply lifted up along with the soldiers like debris.
*"FOR THE EMPEROR!"*
All of the clones of Takime also start firing with the guns they have filling the air with bullets taking soldiers out.
 They are also all on guard with their swords ready for incoming attacks.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> In one world, Mikata leaped through the flames, hungrily devouring them to feed her stamina. Her palm stretched out towards the girl.
> 
> In another she stood still, facing the bear as flames lapped around her harmlessly.
> 
> ...



Wrasse activated his Czar Platinum's power as Anna leapt away from Mika, so this happened.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Aerith swears she sees a slight nod from Takime as if it's for a cue.
> This is Takime's wind form, what happens when two wind users unite in a single attack, who knows. Since Aerith is next to Takime this should work
> 
> Takime simply flaps her wings once as he charges and large hurricane winds develop from each copy in front of her and start to fuse together into a large hurricane that fills throughout the room and goes through the ceiling, filled with crackling electricity, wind pinning and flinging soldiers to walls, out of the ceiling they came out of and knocking down the ones in the hallway. The walls start to break and collapse immediately, but are simply lifted up along with the soldiers like debris.
> ...




Realizing Takime's strategy, Aerith temporarily drops the compression field and assists her in amplifying her wind abilities.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Looking into the whistle gave by the gardner that Kiel meet that day he wondered "what a pure note that can be heard anywhere in the hive means?"  he though  "I have absolute no  sleepniess i should go into a walk" Kiel once more goes trhough the building now searching a place to have a view of the city until the day comes out for the trial.



Kiel wonders around till he finds some staircases. He goes up, and up, and up. He arrives at the tallest tower of the facility. The entire city is laid bare before him. He smells something on the wind. He looks into the sky and sees it




A storm is coming... A storm unlike any ever seen before


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> In one world, Mikata leaped through the flames, hungrily devouring them to feed her stamina. Her palm stretched out towards the girl.
> 
> In another she stood still, facing the bear as flames lapped around her harmlessly.
> 
> ...



Red: Mika sheilds herself with her hand, absorbing the energy annie was throwing, Tibbers charges the girl and hits her with a slam that craters the street

Blue: Mika shoots tentacles everywhere, 3 impact Annie's shield dispelling it, 5 hit tibbers, who roars but otherwise does t seem inconvenienced. Annie hurls a ball of fire at mika's feet, it dentonates explosively, sending shrapnel and debris everywhere


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel wonders around till he finds some staircases. He goes up, and up, and up. He arrives at the tallest tower of the facility. The entire city is laid bare before him. He smells something on the wind. He looks into the sky and sees it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kiel feel a shiver in his spine and he look to the sky,and see what hes would've not dreamed even his wildest dreams "Shit for some reason i fell that i landed on a land mine" Kiel start walking looking at what looked a storm and and wondered  "this doesn't seem right,feel like i'm the one that is seeing this have i'm gone even more mad?" He take the whistle he received in his hand and pressioned it withtout much force to not do any damage to it.


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

"OH FOR FUCK'S SAKE!"

Robert covers the part of the group that isn't fighting in a triple barrier, setting up an escape barrier about a block away in case shit hits the(quite literal) fan.

"I SAID *DON'T* FUCK THINGS UP GOD DAMMIT!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Mika sheilds herself with her hand, absorbing the energy annie was throwing, Tibbers charges the girl and hits her with a slam that craters the street
> 
> Blue: Mika shoots tentacles everywhere, 3 impact Annie's shield dispelling it, 5 hit tibbers, who roars but otherwise does t seem inconvenienced. Annie hurls a ball of fire at mika's feet, it dentonates explosively, sending shrapnel and debris everywhere



Red: As Mikata is hit by the gigantic bear, she leaps up and angles herself towards Annie, some of the more damaging force of the impact is bled off by the slime girl consuming it, while her physical body is shot out after the creatures master like a massive purple bullet.

"~NIGHTMARE NOM! FORM OF: SATAN HAAAIIIIR~!!!"

Blue: The tentacles that hit tibbers languish on there, seemingly attempting to crawl towards the summoned minions orifices, as if they possessed a mind of their own.

The explosion unexpectedly causes Mikata's form to stumble, due to her footing being destroyed, but the three tentacles that had hit and dispelled Annies barrier are quickly reinforced. The slime girl smelled weakness, and was intent on NOMMING on her prey as soon as possible.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Aerith swears she sees a slight nod from Takime as if it's for a cue.
> This is Takime's wind form, what happens when two wind users unite in a single attack, who knows. Since Aerith is next to Takime this should work
> 
> Takime simply flaps her wings once as he charges and large hurricane winds develop from each copy in front of her and start to fuse together into a large hurricane that fills throughout the room and goes through the ceiling, filled with crackling electricity, wind pinning and flinging soldiers to walls, out of the ceiling they came out of and knocking down the ones in the hallway. The walls start to break and collapse immediately, but are simply lifted up along with the soldiers like debris.
> ...





Sabl?s said:


> As Darkwind charged with  blade in hand, Aerith decided it was best to leave her fusion ability on, draining it might have been; Darkwing was likely too fast for her to let her defenses down and whatever attempts his men may use would pass through her.
> 
> _I *really really* want his head as a trophy. Crana spin!
> _
> ...





Sabl?s said:


> Realizing Takime's strategy, Aerith temporarily drops the compression field and assists her in amplifying her wind abilities.


Aerith raises her hand and creates a vaccum sphere with aid from crana, several first wave officers are instantly crumpled like newspapers, bones sticking through flesh at improper angles. Darkwing swings for aeriths head intent on decapitating her but is caught in the field. His swing come far short and severs aeriths right arm at the elbow. Blood shoots from the stump every which way. The field is broken and Darkwing charges again

Takime and her clones all begin to flap,  creating increasingly more massive wind pressure, deflecting Darkwing's charge into the wall. Aerith falls to the ground and skuttles back, until her back is pressed against the newcomers legs, holding the bleeding stump.

The new come addresses the goons in thehallway as he sends out a wave of force, slamming the squadrons with suck force they take out not only the a joining wall but the wall to the outside.

Darkwing was regaining his feet when Aerith lent her power and cranas to takimes assault. The result was massive. A funnel of turbulent air ripped off the ceiling and the 5 floors above it, sending everything into chaos.


The newcomer shielded Aerith and Takime from the elemental forces in a dome of energy. He lunges for Darkwing but he dissolves into air, disappearing.

A whispher should be impossible to hear over the overwhelming noise of the hurricane but never the less takime and aerith both hear it clear as day "This isn't over, whelp."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Red: As Mikata is hit by the gigantic bear, she leaps up and angles herself towards Annie, some of the more damaging force of the impact is bled off by the slime girl consuming it, while her physical body is shot out after the creatures master like a massive purple bullet.
> 
> "~NIGHTMARE NOM! FORM OF: SATAN HAAAIIIIR~!!!"
> 
> ...



Red: Annie flies away on a get of fire, easily out maneuvering the propelled Mika "What the fuck are you freak?"
Mika hits a building and sticks to the side, poised to launch another attack

Blue : The tentacles redouble their efforts, this time striking flesh, dissolving it in spots on her kegs. Annie shreiks in pain and Tibbers runs in, football punting Mika away


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Annie flies away on a get of fire, easily out maneuvering the propelled Mika "What the fuck are you freak?"
> Mika hits a building and sticks to the side, poised to launch another attack
> 
> Blue : The tentacles redouble their efforts, this time striking flesh, dissolving it in spots on her kegs. Annie shreiks in pain and Tibbers runs in, football punting Mika away



Red: The Satan Hair fanned out along Mikata's flight path, seeking to surround and entrap Annie, even as she attempts to escape. As Mikata lands, a tentacle of purple goo shoots into the buildings foundation, sucking in a good amount of matter to continue her offensive. The Tentacles on Tibbers get closer to the creatures orifices, eating up the creatures fur and loose trails of flame as they inch forward.

Blue: As Tibbers runs in, the tentacles snap off from the main body, landing in a pile on Annie's flesh, thrashing wildly.

When the bear punts Mikata, the mass of jelly instinctively lurches gto the side, not attempting to eat the attack. Approximately 30% of her mass is sent flying into the air as the remaining slime girl extends an arm out towards the creatures throat, her remaining mass now firmly attached onto the giant bear's torso.

Her body begins to condense around the arm with a hydraulic sound.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 30, 2013)

"I should look for my team this storm doesn't look a good idea to wait them to come here with that thing coming,maybe some of them are near here?" Thought Kiel as he start searching for his teammates into the buildings or surrondings


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Red: The Satan Hair fanned out along Mikata's flight path, seeking to surround and entrap Annie, even as she attempts to escape. As Mikata lands, a tentacle of purple goo shoots into the buildings foundation, sucking in a good amount of matter to continue her offensive. The Tentacles on Tibbers get closer to the creatures orifices, eating up the creatures fur and loose trails of flame as they inch forward.
> 
> Blue: As Tibbers runs in, the tentacles snap off from the main body, landing in a pile on Annie's flesh, thrashing wildly.
> 
> ...



Red: Mika continues her ferocious assault, annie is forced complete on the defensive as she bobs and weaves through the hail a of tentacles. She sets herself on a building adjacent to the store destroyed, her face is hard. "That's not fair you... You... FREAK!" A bead of sweat drips down her face.

Blue: In the first sign of intelligence yet Tibbers sneers at mikas attempts to crush his arm. Annie whistles and in a puff tibbers is gone. Mika falls to the ground confused. Annie smiles a smile which can only be described as pure evil. "Hey Bitch!" Mika looks up "Have you seen my bear tibbers?" From nowhere Tibbers impacts mika like a meteor falling from heaven, forming a 50 foot deep crater. Mika is killed on impact


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> A whispher should be impossible to hear over the overwhelming noise of the hurricane but never the less takime and aerith both hear it clear as day "This isn't over, whelp."



Aerith attempts to stop the bleeding but to no avail. Expending an ample amount of energy on the fight, she was unable to reconstruct her body. Instead she wraps a piece of her cloth around it.

"There it is again....The allure of battle and the smell of blood are really the only thing that can make me feel alive." The second Aerith says with a solemn smile, she made sure to pass a message towards her other self before passing out

_I'm tired, you take over and wake me up when the fights start. Don't Forget my payment either; I'm the only one who gets to kill that Blackwinged bastard, make sure not to screw things up on the way. _


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> A whispher should be impossible to hear over the overwhelming noise of the hurricane but never the less takime and aerith both hear it clear as day "This isn't over, whelp."


Takime decides to give the proper response
Takime uses her normal wind powers along with the dragon wings to make the hurricane even faster and larger devouring the entire building.
Then all of the clones flew into the hurricane and started spinning in the hurricane.
"Copy!"
There are 16 Takimes in the hurricane flying as fast as it, then faster,narrowing it, making it go even faster and faster devouring the building from the outside to in, turning it into confetti practically sand and catching Darkwing in his wind form as there was nowhere to escape even as air.
Takime's armor protects her from the horrible forces of the elements.
 Darkwing has no choice but to revert or have his wind form be torn apart. As soon as this happened he was met with a barrage of single slashes at the speeds of the hurricane. Hitting him at high speed's relentlessly while not being able to retaliate.











The electricity in the tornado was building up to something. In the narrow gap of the tornado above, clouds could be seen building a massive amount of energy and the Hurricane was feeding it as well.
All of the Takime's continued spinning until the tornado became about the size of a person then they flew out and pushed all the air up into a single spot for an instant from the bottom up, pushing Darkwing there point blank for the blast. An instant was all she needed as the energy had already been built up and was let loose.
"*FEEL THE WRATH OF THE HEAVENS!
 IN-DIG-NATION!"*"
The bolt of pure energy struck through Darkwing, hitting him point blank.
It continues several seconds pulverizing what's left of the building into bits and digging deep into the ground like a beam of pure energy.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Mika continues her ferocious assault, annie is forced complete on the defensive as she bobs and weaves through the hail a of tentacles. She sets herself on a building adjacent to the store destroyed, her face is hard. "That's not fair you... You... FREAK!" A bead of sweat drips down her face.
> 
> Blue: In the first sign of intelligence yet Tibbers sneers at mikas attempts to crush his arm. Annie whistles and in a puff tibbers is gone. Mika falls to the ground confused. Annie smiles a smile which can only be described as pure evil. "Hey Bitch!" Mika looks up "Have you seen my bear tibbers?" From nowhere Tibbers impacts mika like a meteor falling from heaven, forming a 50 foot deep crater. Mika is killed on impact



Red: The tentacles finish their inching path towards the bears ears, having grown fatter as they had inched forward. This increase in mass doesn't affect their passage, as they narrow down and violently invade Tibber's orifices, burrowing through the soft flesh as they hungrily eat their way directly towards the creatures brain.

The foundation of the building Mikata is on vanishes as she finishes devouring it. With a casual application of eating a wall, she topples the massive building directly onto the building that Annie had situated herself upon.

As the building crashes into it, a massive net of purple hair shoots up into the night air, surrounding her.

Blue: Annie had forgotten about the mess of purple tentacles that clung to her leg. They thrashed wildly as Tibber's smashed into Mikata, and then burrowed hungrily into the young girl's flesh. From the inside, the multiple tentacles stretched out, easily consuming her from the inside out, leaving her clothes and equipment behind.

As her insides were crushed and devoured, a tear ripped open on Annie's skull, and a purple geyser shot out into the air from it.

"~AAAAAALL BETTER~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime decides to give the proper response
> Takime uses her normal wind powers along with the dragon wings to make the hurricane even faster and larger devouring the entire building.
> Then all of the clones flew into the hurricane and started spinning in the hurricane.
> "Copy!"
> ...



He chooses the latter. As his wind is dispersed in every direction a mocking laugh is heard echoing hollowly, fading into the wind

[Youtube]gTghUoScGO8[/youtube]


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Red: The tentacles finish their inching path towards the bears ears, having grown fatter as they had inched forward. This increase in mass doesn't affect their passage, as they narrow down and violently invade Tibber's orifices, burrowing through the soft flesh as they hungrily eat their way directly towards the creatures brain.
> 
> The foundation of the building Mikata is on vanishes as she finishes devouring it. With a casual application of eating a wall, she topples the massive building directly onto the building that Annie had situated herself upon.
> 
> ...



Wrasse, donning old-style red-and-blue 3D glasses, takes a bite of his Wampa sandwich as he watches the trippiest fight ever.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> He chooses the latter. As his wind is dispersed in every direction a mocking laugh is heard echoing hollowly, fading into the wind
> 
> [Youtube]gTghUoScGO8[/youtube]


Takime lands along with her clones and starts to calm the wind down and disperses the clouds.
"Tchh. Bastard got away anyway."
Takime looks at the new comer.
"Tend to her wounds please."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Red: The tentacles finish their inching path towards the bears ears, having grown fatter as they had inched forward. This increase in mass doesn't affect their passage, as they narrow down and violently invade Tibber's orifices, burrowing through the soft flesh as they hungrily eat their way directly towards the creatures brain.
> 
> The foundation of the building Mikata is on vanishes as she finishes devouring it. With a casual application of eating a wall, she topples the massive building directly onto the building that Annie had situated herself upon.
> 
> As the building crashes into it, a massive net of purple hair shoots up into the night air, surrounding her.



Red: Mikas's tentacle dig into the best orifaces only to find... Cotton... Or at least something resembling cotton. The bear had no muscle, organs, of bones of any kind... This thing wasn't actually alive. Mika topples her building at annie who predictably flies away only to spring her hair net trap, encircling annie. Annie stops flying and throws up a shield. "Ok hey you, purple thing, we can make a deal right?"

Blue: Nope, dead.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime lands along with her clones and starts to calm the wind down and disperses the clouds.
> "Tchh. Bastard got away anyway."
> Takime looks at the new comer.
> "Tend to her wounds please."



"The name is Yon Basadoni by the way" he replies as he  squeezes aeriths nub with one hand and rips his shirt with the other, tying it off


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Mikas's tentacle dig into the best orifaces only to find... Cotton... Or at least something resembling cotton. The bear had no muscle, organs, of bones of any kind... This thing wasn't actually alive. Mika topples her building at annie who predictably flies away only to spring her hair net trap, encircling annie. Annie stops flying and throws up a shield. "Ok hey you, purple thing, we can make a deal right?"
> 
> Blue: Nope, dead.



Red: Cotton doesn't put up much resistance. The tentacles hungrily devoured the shinsoo and matter that made up the creature before pooling together and beginning to move to join the fight going on above the building.

From above of Annie's collapsed building, a voice resonates from the tentacles as they fall down upon her, latching onto the shield and beginning to eat into it.

"~Mika-chan is everyone's friend! She'll listen to you if you can make it quick~!"

Blue: Nothing happened. Doesnt seem worth the effort to keep this universe going, really.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Red: Cotton doesn't put up much resistance. The tentacles hungrily devoured the shinsoo and matter that made up the creature before pooling together and beginning to move to join the fight going on above the building.
> 
> From above of Annie's collapsed building, a voice resonates from the tentacles as they fall down upon her, latching onto the shield and beginning to eat into it.
> 
> ...



Red: "Ok look, you don't kill me and we'll call it square, no bad blood no harsh feelings." More sweat dripped down her face. "Look things were said, it was a mistake, I'm sorry. But look I am very important, so if something were to happen to me it would be bad." Mika slowly whittles her way closer through the shield.


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Robert sits in the middle of the ruined building, indian style, smoking a cigarette.

His non-combatant teammates and several personnel of the station were covered in barriers.

"I am so done with this bullshit."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "The name is Yon Basadoni by the way" he replies as he  squeezes aeriths nub with one hand and rips his shirt with the other, tying it off


The winds fully disperse and end.
Takime withdraws all of the clones into her body retrieving shinso then reverts to her normal wind form.

"Thank you for coming to my aid so quickly Yon Basadoni. I really have to thank Percival later. My cover has been blown unfortunately."
Takime sighs.
"You don't mind if I have you hang around a bit? Traitor's to the Emperor always cause such big messes and I need someone to talk to. By the way, can I use this coin again in the same way in the future?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: "Ok look, you don't kill me and we'll call it square, no bad blood no harsh feelings." More sweat dripped down her face. "Look things were said, it was a mistake, I'm sorry. But look I am very important, so if something were to happen to me it would be bad." Mika slowly whittles her way closer through the shield.



Red: The tentacles continued to buzz, emitting both a voice and the sound of Annie's barrier being eaten through.

"~Oh! That sounds really bad indeed! Mmhmm! The thing is, Mika-chan is _REALLY_ hungry right now! So why would it be a mistake for Mika-chan to NOM you right up~?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The winds fully disperse and end.
> Takime withdraws all of the clones into her body retrieving shinso then reverts to her normal wind form.
> 
> "Thank you for coming to my aid so quickly Yon Basadoni. I really have to thank Percival later. My cover has been blown unfortunately."
> ...


"I really should get going, an agent of the emperor's work is never done, you know how it is." He turns to leave and then turns back. "As to the coin feel free to keep it, the charge is used up anyway." Yon struts away


TehChron said:


> Red: The tentacles continued to buzz, emitting both a voice and the sound of Annie's barrier being eaten through.
> 
> "~Oh! That sounds really bad indeed! Mmhmm! The thing is, Mika-chan is _REALLY_ hungry right now! So why would it be a mistake for Mika-chan to NOM you right up~?"



Red: "Look im really not a bad person *crack* I'm just misunderstood *crack* I *crackcrackcrack* Look here to freak fuck! I'm Annie fucking Assbreaker, YOU DONT FUCK WITH ME YOU FUCKING FUCK FUCKER, I FUCK WITH YOU!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I really should get going, an agent of the emperor's work is never done, you know how it is." He turns to leave and then turns back. "As to the coin feel free to keep it, the charge is used up anyway." Yon struts away
> 
> 
> Red: "Look im really not a bad person *crack* I'm just misunderstood *crack* I *crackcrackcrack* Look here to freak fuck! I'm Annie fucking Assbreaker, YOU DONT FUCK WITH ME YOU FUCKING FUCK FUCKER, I FUCK WITH YOU!"



"Hey, now Mika, play nice." Wrasse says, calling out to his team mate. "I'll give you some sandwiches if you're hungry."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I really should get going, an agent of the emperor's work is never done, you know how it is." He turns to leave and then turns back. "As to the coin feel free to keep it, the charge is used up anyway." Yon struts away


Takime picks up Aerith and starts walking behind Yon
"Is there a way to recharge it?"
Takime see's Robert but decides hearing the answer would be more important.


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

"I told you not to fuck shit up.  I told you."

Robert is still sitting indian style, burning away the last quarter inch of his cigarette.  His words don't seem to be directed towards anyone in particular.

"Christ, this is so fucked."  Robert's voice adopt a high-pitched, mocking tone "blub blub blub Emperor's favor blub blub."  His voice goes back to normal, "Throwing it around like it's a goddamned get out of jail free card.  Ridiculous."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

While diplomacy happens, Wrasse shuts down Czar's power, selecting the red world as the true one.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime picks up Aerith and starts walking behind Yon
> "Is there a way to recharge it?"
> Takime see's Robert but decides hearing the answer would be more important.



Ton continues walking "I suppose there has to be right? The coins are dealt by the palace but they are also collected by them so there would almost have to be a way to recharge them... Unless they are breaking them down and reforging them." Yon stops and looks to the sky. "You feel that?" He takes a deep breath "Uh oh... Some bad juju is about to go down."

He started stretching "Whelp Yon old boy, time to make yourself scarce. Good luck, and if I were you I'd get out of dodge." He stopped stretching and began running in an instant he was gone.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ton continues walking "I suppose there has to be right? The coins are dealt by the palace but they are also collected by them so there would almost have to be a way to recharge them... Unless they are breaking them down and reforging them." Yon stops and looks to the sky. "You feel that?" He takes a deep breath "Uh oh... Some bad juju is about to go down."
> 
> He started stretching "Whelp Yon old boy, time to make yourself scarce. Good luck, and if I were you I'd get out of dodge." He stopped stretching and began running in an instant he was gone.


Takime looks up
"A way to do it huh..."
Takime walks over to Robert and knocks on his barrier.
"We have to leave this layer now forget the tournament."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I really should get going, an agent of the emperor's work is never done, you know how it is." He turns to leave and then turns back. "As to the coin feel free to keep it, the charge is used up anyway." Yon struts away
> 
> 
> Red: "Look im really not a bad person *crack* I'm just misunderstood *crack* I *crackcrackcrack* Look here to freak fuck! I'm Annie fucking Assbreaker, YOU DONT FUCK WITH ME YOU FUCKING FUCK FUCKER, I FUCK WITH YOU!"



red: Unfortunately, between the barrier and the buzzing created by the Satan Hair's efforts, Mikata is unable to hear Wrasse's helpful reproach

"~Hey! Language, Missy! Mika-chan's only 3 days old, you know! I see that Missy has a potty mouth and is not! Very! Nice! I guess you're not Mika-chan's friend after all, Meany~!"

The barrier shatters, and the tentacles wrap themselves around the girl completely, dissolving her flesh, Shinsoo, and whatever other energy she could attempt to bring to bear instantly. Mikata instinctively avoids consuming any man-made materials such as identification, weapons, money, jewelry, mementos, precious metals, papers, data storage units, as well as any other convenient sources of income, information, or powerups.


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime walks over to Robert and knocks on his barrier.
> "We have to leave this layer now forget the tournament."



Robert looks up at her, strangely relieved.

"That is quite possibly the most intelligent thing you've ever said."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> red: Unfortunately, between the barrier and the buzzing created by the Satan Hair's efforts, Mikata is unable to hear Wrasse's helpful reproach
> 
> "~Hey! Language, Missy! Mika-chan's only 3 days old, you know! I see that Missy has a potty mouth and is not! Very! Nice! I guess you're not Mika-chan's friend after all, Meany~!"
> 
> The barrier shatters, and the tentacles wrap themselves around the girl completely, dissolving her flesh, Shinsoo, and whatever other energy she could attempt to bring to bear instantly. Mikata instinctively avoids consuming any man-made materials such as identification, weapons, money, jewelry, mementos, precious metals, papers, data storage units, as well as any other convenient sources of income, information, or powerups.



Wrasse sighed. "Czar!" Having just selected a path and resolved using Czar's power just before Mika broke the barrier, Wrasse activates Czar Palladium's power again, the spliting into red and blue. Wrasse quickly stepped over to a new world, where Mika-chan had herd Wrasse and ceased her attack. He selected that world, and the world flickered solid blue before returning to normal.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert looks up at her, strangely relieved.
> 
> "That is quite possibly the most intelligent thing you've ever said."



"The tournament is bad enough on it's own, but the duck and whatever just scared my buddy are worries."
Takime hands over the two coins and the sphere seal.
"The red coin can apparently be recharged somehow by the palace and was used to summon help. The gold coins can give us free rides via cable 3 times for free. The seal is a way to to identify yourself as absolutely loyal to the emperor and will get you through most places easily with next to no hassle if you use it, unless it's a traitor. *cough* I suggest you store all of that in your space. It's no longer safe with me."
Takime looks at her ring hand.
"Come along with me and help gather the group. I'll be able to find Bang and Wrasse. Wrasse first of course."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse sighed. "Czar!" Having just selected a path and resolved using Czar's power just before Mika broke the barrier, Wrasse activates Czar Palladium's power again, the spliting into red and blue. Wrasse quickly stepped over to a new world, where Mika-chan had herd Wrasse and ceased her attack. He selected that world, and the world flickered solid blue before returning to normal.



"~You were right, Mister Wrash! It's always best to be friends~!" Mika-chan turns towards Annie, "~Will you be Mika-chan's friend~?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "The tournament is bad enough on it's own, but the duck and whatever just scared my buddy are worries."
> Takime hands over the two coins and the sphere seal.
> "The red coin can apparently be recharged somehow by the palace and was used to summon help. The gold coins can give us free rides via cable 3 times for free. The seal is a way to to identify yourself as absolutely loyal to the emperor and will get you through most places easily with next to no hassle if you use it, unless it's a traitor. *cough* I suggest you store all of that in your space. It's no longer safe with me."
> Takime looks at her ring hand.
> "Come along with me and help gather the group. I'll be able to find Bang and Wrasse. Wrasse first of course."



Robert runs his fingers over the coins and seal before haphazardly dropping them in his satchel.  He drops all his barriers and stands, flicking his cigarette but away and brushing off his suit.

Robert stuffs his hands into his pockets and starts walking ahead of Takime.

"You're like an iceberg, you know that?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~You were right, Mister Wrash! It's always best to be friends~!" Mika-chan turns towards Annie, "~Will you be Mika-chan's friend~?"



"That's right, Mika-chan. Food for you!" After some finagling, there is a huge pile of raw Wampa meant in front of Mika-chan for her to eat.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "That's right, Mika-chan. Food for you!" After some finagling, there is a huge pile of raw Wampa meant in front of Mika-chan for her to eat.



"~Yaaaaaaaaaaay~!" The little slime girl raises her arms in triumph and dances around cutely, before turning back towards Annie, her expression hopeful.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert stuffs his hands into his pockets and starts walking ahead of Takime.
> 
> "You're like an iceberg, you know that?"


Takime walks behind carrying Aerith and watching the rest of the party follow
"It's been like this since the start you know, starting to think I'm supposed to be some representative of chaos here. Hmmmmm, perhaps a god of chaos? Really love you guys by the way. The direction Wrasse is in, is a bit that way for some reason."
Takime points in the right direction while the blue ring reverberates.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Yaaaaaaaaaaay~!" The little slime girl raises her arms in triumph and dances around cutely, before turning back towards Annie, her expression hopeful.


 Annie watches the fat little girl twirl and grin with a scowl. She puts her fingers in her mouth and whistles. Tibbers disappears and reappears in front of her, she grabs onto his fur and they disappear in a flare of fire


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime walks behind carrying Aerith and watching the rest of the party follow
> "It's been like this since the start you know, starting to think I'm supposed to be some representative of chaos here. Hmmmmm, perhaps a god of chaos? Really love you guys by the way. The direction Wrasse is in, is a bit that way for some reason."
> Takime points in the right direction while the blue ring reverberates.


As they walk they notice the destruction "Yup right place."
Soon they come upon Mika and Wrasse


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime walks behind carrying Aerith and watching the rest of the party follow
> "It's been like this since the start you know, starting to think I'm supposed to be some representative of chaos here. Hmmmmm, perhaps a god of chaos? Really love you guys by the way. The direction Wrasse is in, is a bit that way for some reason."
> Takime points in the right direction while the blue ring reverberates.



"More like a god of deception.  For everything I learn about you, there's still a vast amount lurking below the surface.  That's why Iceberg is so fitting.  You're cold.  You're deceptive..."

Robert paused for a moment.

"...You _wreck_ things."

His back straightened as he removed his hands from his pockets and placed them behind his head, interlocking his fingers.  Robert's faced etched out into a wide grin.

"It's just _so damned interesting_."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Annie watches the fat little girl twirl and grin with a scowl. She puts her fingers in her mouth and whistles. Tibbers disappears and reappears in front of her, she grabs onto his fur and they disappear in a flare of fire
> 
> As they walk they notice the destruction "Yup right place."
> Soon they come upon Mika and Wrasse



Mikata watches as Annie escapes, her face breaking into a fierce scowl.

"~I guess this means you're _not_ Mika-chan's friend~"

She then turns back towards Wrasse's wompa sashimi and swiftly devours it.

For some reason, her cells react positively to this development and begin shining brilliantly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> As they walk they notice the destruction "Yup right place."
> Soon they come upon Mika and Wrasse



"Yo wrasse, I need you to full heal Aerith. Who knows might develop properly.
Takime makes breast shapes with her hands.
"Hey Mika-chan, we're leaving this layer. It sucks."


manidk said:


> "More like a god of deception.  For everything I learn about you, there's still a vast amount lurking below the surface.  That's why Iceberg is so fitting.  You're cold.  You're deceptive..."
> 
> Robert paused for a moment.
> 
> ...



"We need food by the way, I say we rob the hotel we are in then just book it to the cars leading up with Wrasse's ship."
Takime looks at Wrasse
"We're going to use your ship to quickly escape this layer, fine with you husband?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Yo wrasse, I need you to full heal Aerith. Who knows might develop properly.
> Takime makes breast shapes with her hands.
> "Hey Mika-chan, we're leaving this layer. It sucks."
> 
> ...



"B-but...Trials!" Wrasse said, making puppy dog eyes. "I must if I'm to help my people!"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "B-but...Trials!" Wrasse said, making puppy dog eyes. "I must if I'm to help my people!"



"~Mika-chan wants trials, too! Annoying fire brat just turned down Mika-chan's offer to be friends after she tried to kill Mister Wrash and Mika-chan! Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu~!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan wants trials, too! Annoying fire brat just turned down Mika-chan's offer to be friends after she tried to kill Mister Wrash and Mika-chan! Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuu~!"



"Its true." Wrasse agreed. "And I saved her from being nommed by Mika and everything. I'll show her  the mercy of the backside of my hand next time, see if I don't."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "B-but...Trials!" Wrasse said, making puppy dog eyes. "I must if I'm to help my people!"



"Okay let me put it this way, if we don't leave we're all going to die and then no one is going to help your people. Some very bad shit just went down and even more is coming. Also"
Takime tosses Aerith on the ground
"She's missing an arm."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Okay let me put it this way, if we don't leave we're all going to die and then no one is going to help your people. Some very bad shit just went down and even more is coming. Also"
> Takime tosses Aerith on the ground
> "She's missing an arm."



"~Didn't Mister meet some kind of God though? Why would he let bad stuff happen while he's here~?"


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "We need food by the way, I say we rob the hotel we are in then just book it to the cars leading up with Wrasse's ship."
> Takime looks at Wrasse
> "We're going to use your ship to quickly escape this layer, fine with you husband?"



"I'm so far ahead of you that I'm not even sure how you can see me right now."

Robert opened his satchel slightly, making it's interior viewable only to Takime.  She would see only what Robert let her see, which was a cluster of mini-fridges.  Some stocked with food, some with beer.  If Takime looked really hard, she could make out the silhouette of a massive pile of sheets in every color imaginable(and some not).

She couldn't reach in, of course, but surely just _knowing_ helped.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Didn't Mister meet some kind of God though? Why would he let bad stuff happen while he's here~?"



"Because I'm the god of deception and chaos."
Takime rolls her eyes behind the armor.
"Robert, can you talk to them? Oh and can you make some kind of barrier bed for me. I need to lay down for a little bit."


manidk said:


> "I'm so far ahead of you that I'm not even sure how you can see me right now."
> 
> Robert opened his satchel slightly, making it's interior viewable only to Takime.  She would see only what Robert let her see, which was a cluster of mini-fridges.  Some stocked with food, some with beer.  If Takime looked really hard, she could make out the silhouette of a massive pile of sheets in every color imaginable(and some not).
> 
> She couldn't reach in, of course, but surely just _knowing_ helped.



"That works, now bed."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Because I'm the god of deception and chaos."
> Takime rolls her eyes behind the armor.
> "Robert, can you talk to them? Oh and can you make some kind of barrier bed for me. I need to lay down for a little bit."



"~Old Hag's going senile...~" Mika-chan mutters sadly


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I should look for my team this storm doesn't look a good idea to wait them to come here with that thing coming,maybe some of them are near here?" Thought Kiel as he start searching for his teammates into the buildings or surrondings



As kiel decides to leave the sky opens up

A beam of light beams diwn, light so intense the night is turned into the brightest of days



Tens of thousands of lightning strike begin to strike the city. None of the strike are acccompained by thunder. They dart out of the sky, completely silent

A great presence can be felt accompanying the beam of light. A small impurity descend through the beam.

[Youtube]fCDSr7qWXkM[/youtube]


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

Wrasse sghed and pulled out his tools. With a combination of mad science, medical expertise, and liberal application of spit, Aeron's are was soon good as new.
"Fiiiine. I drive, though."


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Because I'm the god of deception and chaos."
> Takime rolls her eyes behind the armor.
> "Robert, can you talk to them? Oh and can you make some kind of barrier bed for me. I need to lay down for a little bit."
> 
> ...



"Heh, surely you jest."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Heh, surely you jest."



"Either that or you let me sleep in your bag. If you havn't noticed I already fell over nearly dead once today. I may have plenty of shinso left, but my body can only handle so much Wrasse or not."


Zhen Chan said:


> Tens of thousands of lightning strike begin to strike the city. None of the strike are acccompained by thunder. They dart out of the sky, completely silent
> 
> A great presence can be felt accompanying the beam of light. A small impurity descend through the beam.
> 
> [Youtube]fCDSr7qWXkM[/youtube]


Takime points causally at the event.
"How about now?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> As kiel decides to leave the sky opens up
> 
> A beam of light beams down, light so intense the night is turned into the brightest of days
> 
> ...



Kiel paralyze for a instant from what he saw just a second ago and near blinded with the light,he looks at the beam "So what we have here doesn't look like this is just a coincidence" Kiel think "If its a enemy i have no time to flee now,lets what is coming from this beam the presence is overwhelming"


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Either that or you let me sleep in your bag. If you havn't noticed I already fell over nearly dead once today. I may have plenty of shinso left, but my body can only handle so much Wrasse or not."



"Gosh, so demanding.  A little control and you'd suddenly think you were never the timid little green haired child."



> Takime points causally at the event.
> "How about now?"



"And now you're asking for godforsaken bed while doom is falling upon us."

A barrier spreads out around the group.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

manidk said:


> "And now you're asking for godforsaken bed while doom is falling upon us."
> 
> A barrier spreads out around the group.



"Oh fine."
Takime takes the orb from Aerith and smiles
"So want to go fight it instead?


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh fine."
> Takime takes the orb from Aerith and smiles
> "So want to go fight it instead?



Mikata begins jumping up and down excitedly


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

"Fighting sounds fun, doesn't it?"

Robert removes his key from the satchel.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata begins jumping up and down excitedly


Takime laughs
"That's my little death machine, never change."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh fine."
> Takime takes the orb from Aerith and smiles
> "So want to go fight it instead?



Wrasse grinned and pulled out his lightsaber. "Lets go. I've got some new tricks to try out. Lead on, M'lady."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse grinned and pulled out his lightsaber. "Lets go. I've got some new tricks to try out. Lead on, M'lady."


Takime looks at the direction of the chaos and start walking while still in Robert's barrier
She changes to earth form while doing so.
*"I live for this. Lets go Robert."
*


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

"Let's wait until we actually see an enemy, maybe?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Let's wait until we actually see an enemy, maybe?"



Takime points at the light.
"The enemy is there."
Then walks over to Aerith, she kicks Aeronith awake.
"Wake up, we have to keep fighting."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

"I advise that we fight our way back to the stadium. That way, even if this takes all night, we won't be late for the trials."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse grinned and pulled out his lightsaber. "Lets go. I've got some new tricks to try out. Lead on, M'lady."



"I'm with Takime and Wrasse" Bang says. "I've got a new technique I've been dying to try out. I think I've gotten it down. And a little battle experience with the technique can do nothing but good."

Bang closes his eyes and keeps his position sturdily. Moments after (roughly 20 seconds) he opens his eyes (very dramatically) and a blue Shinsoo is beginning to form around him. He collects the Shinsoo and keeps it with him. He thinks to himself "Better save this for latter.".


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime points at the light.
> "The enemy is there."



"Yeah, let's fight the big light in the sky, fuck it."

Robert aims the key at the light, visualizing a large ball of gravity blasting towards it.

"Quarus!" He shouts, runs his fingers over the etchings.  The ball of gravity rockets towards the light.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "I'm with Takime and Wrasse" Bang says. "I've got a new technique I've been dying to try out. I think I've gotten it down. And a little battle experience with the technique can do nothing but good."
> 
> Bang closes his eyes and keeps his position sturdily. Moments after (roughly 20 seconds) he opens his eyes (very dramatically) and a blue Shinsoo is beginning to form around him. He collects the Shinsoo and keeps it with him. He thinks to himself "Better save this for latter.".


"Stop joking around that won't do anything."
Takime walks over to Bang and puts a single finger filled with her shinso on him transferring a massive amount of shinso (for him) into his body rapidly.


manidk said:


> "Yeah, let's fight the big light in the sky, fuck it."
> 
> Robert aims the key at the light, visualizing a large ball of gravity blasting towards it.
> 
> "Quarus!" He shouts, runs his fingers over the etchings.  The ball of gravity rockets towards the light.



Takime begins laughing, she really likes this guy.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime points at the light.
> "The enemy is there."
> Then walks over to Aerith, she kicks Aeronith awake.
> "Wake up, we have to keep fighting."



Aerith's eyes flutter abruptly and places her hand on the spot Takibitch kicked. She picks herself up and glares daggers at the Earth-styled woman "How annoying. Was that supposed to be a 'Thank you'?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Mikata skips towards Wrasse

"~Mister, Mister, I feel something weird from that light~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith's eyes flutter abruptly and places her hand on the spot Takibitch kicked. She picks herself up and glares daggers at the Earth-styled woman "How annoying. Was that supposed to be a 'Thank you'?"



Takime points at the light Robert just fired at.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata skips towards Wrasse
> 
> "~Mister, Mister, I feel something weird from that light~!"



"Hmm? Like what?" Wrasse asked. "Good or bad weird? Sweet or Spicy?"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime points at the light Robert just fired at.



Aerith follows  Takime's finger whilst rebuking her "There better be a good expla-" Her voice trails off and she takes in the deathcloud in all it's glory


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 30, 2013)

Ed pulls out Maleficarum and aims at the giant light in the sky in case the shit hit the fan...which it inevitably would.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Hmm? Like what?" Wrasse asked. "Good or bad weird? Sweet or Spicy?"



"~It feels like something disgusting Mika-chan should ignore! Do you think this means that the p*d*p**** caused this~?"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Stop joking around that won't do anything."
> Takime walks over to Bang and puts a single finger filled with her shinso on him transferring a massive amount of shinso (for him) into his body rapidly.


"Meh, you've yet to see my secret technique and what it can do for me and you guys assuming you want support."

"But thanks anyway. This massive amount of Shinsoo will make me far stronger."

But that mass amount of Shinsoo given to Bang did more than just. It also sped up the training for Bang considerably. He now saw an expedited way of gathering shinsoo within his body.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Takime transforms into her Earth super form 

*Spoiler*: __ 




the guy with the claws


and stomps the ground and lightning rods appear out of the ground.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~It feels like something disgusting Mika-chan should ignore! Do you think this means that the p*d*p**** caused this~?"



Wrasse crossed his fingers in front of his face.

"........"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Yeah, let's fight the big light in the sky, fuck it."
> 
> Robert aims the key at the light, visualizing a large ball of gravity blasting towards it.
> 
> "Quarus!" He shouts, runs his fingers over the etchings.  The ball of gravity rockets towards the light.



Robert fires his key at the light, all at once the lightning strikes stop. The light bends sharply at a 80 degree angle and falls onto him. The impurity gets closer. Soon it becomes two impurities, then two people. A man and a woman 

The woman exits first, she is plainly dressed, her heels clack on the ground



"You are almost ready apprentice, it is almost time for you to ascend."

The man exits the beam of life behind her "Yes, master."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

"~Ah! Its you~!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 30, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Robert fires his key at the light, all at once the lightning strikes stop. The light bends sharply at a 80 degree angle and falls onto him. The impurity gets closer. Soon it becomes two impurities, then two people. A man and a woman
> 
> The woman exits first, she is plainly dressed, her heels clack on the ground
> 
> ...



"TERRY!"
But something was different about him
"Ascend this ascend that. 
Go read rapetrain's book. Just read a damn book once in a while and you're already halfway there. "


----------



## manidk (Dec 30, 2013)

"...For fuck's sake."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 30, 2013)

Wrasse immediately activates Czar's power as a precaution, and so that when he orders ice cream later, he could switch his choice if it came up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 30, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "TERRY!"
> But something was different about him
> "Ascend this ascend that.
> Go read rapetrain's book. Just read a damn book once in a while and you're already halfway there. "



"Tear... Ree..." Terry responds, turning the name over in his head
"Yes, it was your name BEFORE, you remember don't you apprentice." The women reminds
"Ah, yes master. It has simply been so long since I have heard it. It sounds so alien to me now."
Terry drops to his knees
"What is your bidding my master."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 30, 2013)

Aerith completely ignored Terry, focusing only on the woman in front of him 

"Impossible, how can such a being exist? "


----------



## TehChron (Dec 30, 2013)

_Hoh. Takime, were I you, I would prepare to run for it. This reminds me far too much of what your partner Wrasse was training in.

Youre nowhere near capable of handling such a force now. *smirk* Regrettably._


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

Kiel stands in the roof the light was gone but he saw something coming down from the light and one atacking it,he go away from the roof of the building looking through the place to search anything that was different or any different person that could be there in a fight;


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Tear... Ree..." Terry responds, turning the name over in his head
> "Yes, it was your name BEFORE, you remember don't you apprentice." The women reminds
> "Ah, yes master. It has simply been so long since I have heard it. It sounds so alien to me now."
> Terry drops to his knees
> "What is your bidding my master."


Takime raises her eyebrows
"Is this that Process the emperor went through or some stuff to do with The Sacred Text, Terry? Oh do you still have that pair of underwear I gave you?
Takime talks to Ed
"Dragon,ring,now.


TehChron said:


> _Hoh. Takime, were I you, I would prepare to run for it. This reminds me far too much of what your partner Wrasse was training in.
> 
> Youre nowhere near capable of handling such a force now. *smirk* Regrettably._



As if I could run from this thing
"Wrasse, get that ship running."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Robert fires his key at the light, all at once the lightning strikes stop. The light bends sharply at a 80 degree angle and falls onto him. The impurity gets closer. Soon it becomes two impurities, then two people. A man and a woman
> 
> The woman exits first, she is plainly dressed, her heels clack on the ground
> 
> ...



"Who is this guy?" Bang asks out loud.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Tear... Ree..." Terry responds, turning the name over in his head
> "Yes, it was your name BEFORE, you remember don't you apprentice." The women reminds
> "Ah, yes master. It has simply been so long since I have heard it. It sounds so alien to me now."
> Terry drops to his knees
> "What is your bidding my master."



The women reaches behind her back and produces a small ledger.
"You have acquired for me 999 shinies, these last few years. One more and your dent of servitude will be payed in full." She snaps the book shut, eyeing Robert through slitted eyes. She raises he hand and points a single finger at Robert's key. "MINE!" the gravity of the word shakes the surroundings.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The women reaches behind her back and produces a small ledger.
> "You have acquired for me 999 shinies, these last few years. One more and your dent of servitude will be payed in full." She snaps the book shut, eyeing Robert through slitted eyes. She raises he hand and points a single finger at Robert's key. "MINE!" the gravity of the word shakes the surroundings.


Takime moves away from Robert.
"Yo Terry, just ask for the key from Robert. He's so much of a wimp he'll just hand it to you.
Wait all she wants is some crappy key... Oh crap that must be an actual key that opens something.
Wait isn't that the same key that killed you once?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The women reaches behind her back and produces a small ledger.
> "You have acquired for me 999 shinies, these last few years. One more and your dent of servitude will be payed in full." She snaps the book shut, eyeing Robert through slitted eyes. She raises he hand and points a single finger at Robert's key. "MINE!" the gravity of the word shakes the surroundings.



Wrasse walks up and looks at the key. He pokes it.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The women reaches behind her back and produces a small ledger.
> "You have acquired for me 999 shinies, these last few years. One more and your dent of servitude will be payed in full." She snaps the book shut, eyeing Robert through slitted eyes. She raises he hand and points a single finger at Robert's key. "MINE!" the gravity of the word shakes the surroundings.


Mikata reaches out and places Mister Shiny in her grip

"~Here you go! He likes Nachos~!"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

Aerith uses the monocle to scout the intentions of the visitors. Starting with the woman (her intentions are Terry's since he's the bitch obv)


----------



## manidk (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The women reaches behind her back and produces a small ledger.
> "You have acquired for me 999 shinies, these last few years. One more and your dent of servitude will be payed in full." She snaps the book shut, eyeing Robert through slitted eyes. She raises he hand and points a single finger at Robert's key. "MINE!" the gravity of the word shakes the surroundings.



Robert twirls the key around his finger.

"Now now, I received this as a gift from my dear friend, who received it himself from his own dear friend.  Can I see a certificate or something displaying your proof of ownership?  And _at least_ three forms of I.D., please."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith uses the monocle to scout the intentions of the visitors. Starting with the woman (her intentions are Terry's since he's the bitch obv)



Aerith eyes the woman, she is blindly bright blackness, a walking void, a pit in human form. Her eyes clearly stand out despite the fact she couldn't actually see them. Blood red.

 She then eyes terry he is a golden yellow


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ed struggles to remember the man standing in front of him.His mind pictures a small puddle of gore.

_Oh, right. Now I remember._

"Hey, isn't this the asshole who broke Kix and made the blob?"

Ed then remembers the massive increase of strength he had. 

_Ah crap, we probably shouldn't fight them. Not until we can tell their power, anyways._

Ed reaches into his pocket and holds the ring in his hands, just in case. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime talks to Ed
> "Dragon,ring,now.



"Yeah, no. We're not gonna try and fight them until we have no choice. We've got no clue how strong they are." He looks at the woman in white. "Especially her."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

P-X 12 said:


> "Yeah, no. We're not gonna try and fight them until we have no choice. We've got no clue how strong they are." He looks at the woman in white. "Especially her."



"You know, personally I think Terry looks stronger than her."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

"Uh guys, that magnificent woman over there is black. I mean, the monocle  is depicting her as pitch blackness. Marvin said this thing only worked like a traffic light; Is it broken?"

"Oh and Terry's likely to kill any of you on provocation by the way, try not to make him mad and he'll only take what's asked."



> "You know, personally I think Terry looks stronger than her."



"Perhaps, I believe further 'study' is required. Wouldn't you say, Wrasse?" Aerith says suggestively


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata reaches out and places Mister Shiny in her grip
> 
> "~Here you go! He likes Nachos~!"


The woman studies the weapon briefly before turning her palm over, letting it drop to the floor disdainfully.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime moves away from Robert.
> 
> Wait isn't that the same key that killed you once?"


Terry stands. A flash of recognition crosses his eyes. 


manidk said:


> Robert twirls the key around his finger.
> 
> "Now now, I received this as a gift from my dear friend, who received it himself from his own dear friend.  Can I see a certificate or something displaying your proof of ownership?  And _at least_ three forms of I.D., please."


Shinsoo begins pouring out of the woman, entwining everybody like the coils of a snake. "Please, master. I can handle this." The shinsoo stops. "Prove yourself apprentice."

Terry strides forward. He wraps his hand over the hand robert has the key in. "I... Remember." His grip tightens. "It is all so vivid now" blood begins pouring down Robert's wrist


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Terry strides forward. He wraps his hand over the hand robert has the key in. "I... Remember." His grip tightens. "It is all so vivid now" blood begins pouring down Robert's wrist



"I wonder if Terry remembers who sewed him underwear before he went off. Of course I was mean and pulled that stunt on him in the beginning. What was it? Oh I remember wasn't it something along the lines of. Terry stay silent and do this or that.? Nice to see you're still doing that for a living with this nice young lady here."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The woman studies the weapon briefly before turning her palm over, letting it drop to the floor disdainfully.
> 
> 
> Terry stands. A flash of recognition crosses his eyes.
> ...



"~Mika-chans sorry, Mister Shiny, Snobby Bitch seems to think shes better than you...~" The slime girl retrieves the wrapped Tess, patting it sadly.

She then pokes Terry in the back with it, "~Excuse,me, Mister, but are you Mika-chans father~?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel stands in the roof the light was gone but he saw something coming down from the light and one atacking it,he go away from the roof of the building looking through the place to search anything that was different or any different person that could be there in a fight;



Kiel jumps down flights of stairs, sprinting for the light for all he is worth. He doesn't know why, but he seems drawn to it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I wonder if Terry remembers who sewed him underwear before he went off. Of course I was mean and pulled that stunt on him in the beginning. What was it? Oh I remember wasn't it something along the lines of. Terry stay silent and do this or that.? Nice to see you're still doing that for a living with this nice young lady here."





TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chans sorry, Mister Shiny, Snobby Bitch seems to think shes better than you...~" The slime girl retrieves the wrapped Tess, patting it sadly.
> 
> She then pokes Terry in the back with it, "~Excuse,me, Mister, but are you Mika-chans father~?"



Terry responds to neither as his grip continues to tighten, shinsoo begins creeping out of his body. His blue eyes cloud and turn red. A series of sickening crunches is heard from Robert's hand and the blood stops altogether.

Terry opens his hand, it now bares the key, sans robert hand.

Terry walks back to his master and kneels before her, key raised above his head.

She takes it into her hand, slowly and languidly licking the blood and flesh particles from the inscriptions.

"MIIIIIINE" She hisses


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel jumps down flights of stairs, sprinting for the light for all he is worth. He doesn't know why, but he seems drawn to it.



Kiel run to the place where he was being drawn to,where he find his team with robert without a hand ,a strange woman was there with  a man "Terry? I thought you died long time now,what you're doing with this hand?"  He then ignores his team and Terry and walk to the woman "Miss would you mind explaining whats going on here? I felt that something was calling me here it was you?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Terry responds to neither as his grip continues to tighten, shinsoo begins creeping out of his body. His blue eyes cloud and turn red. A series of sickening crunches is heard from Robert's hand and the blood stops altogether.
> 
> Terry opens his hand, it now bares the key, sans robert hand.



"Oooo, that's a nasty one." Wrasse said, observing Rbert's hand. "Luckily, I found some pretty awesome stuff while I was in the fridge. That can be fixed."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Terry responds to neither as his grip continues to tighten, shinsoo begins creeping out of his body. His blue eyes cloud and turn red. A series of sickening crunches is heard from Robert's hand and the blood stops altogether.
> 
> Terry opens his hand, it now bares the key, sans robert hand.
> 
> ...


Mikatas eyes,widen in horror and rage.

"~Mister~!"

The stick in her hand glows menacingly

"You bitch."

She transforms back into her adult shape and leaps into the air, her body purple.

"NOMMING BUSTAH!!!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

"Though I did yell at Robert to apologize to you after you punched him in the face. Never did. Did I apologize before? Oh I'll say it again anyway. I'm sorry about all the trouble I caused you when we first met nearly 10 years ago. I'm very sorry."


Zhen Chan said:


> Terry responds to neither as his grip continues to tighten, shinsoo begins creeping out of his body. His blue eyes cloud and turn red. A series of sickening crunches is heard from Robert's hand and the blood stops altogether.


"Ah I guess that's a good enough apology."


Zhen Chan said:


> Terry walks back to his master and kneels before her, key raised above his head.
> 
> She takes it into her hand, slowly and languidly licking the blood and flesh particles from the inscriptions.
> 
> "MIIIIIINE" She hisses



"I could be considered a shiny of sorts myself you know."


----------



## manidk (Dec 31, 2013)

Robert glances at his hand as Wrasse's spit begins to repair it.

"Petty thievery now?  How low our great protector has sunk..."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Bang just stands there, not knowing what the fuck is happening on a personal level between the group and Terry.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikatas eyes,widen in horror and rage.
> 
> "~Mister~!"
> 
> ...


"Gravity!"
Mika-chan is crushed by a sudden burst of gravity from Takime


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel run to the place where he was being drawn to,where he find his team with robert without a hand ,a strange woman was there with  a man "Terry? I thought you died long time now,what you're doing with this hand?"  He then ignores his team and Terry and walk to the woman "Miss would you mind explaining whats going on here? I felt that something was calling me here it was you?"



The women continues licking the key as she cranes her neck at a wholly unnatural angle. "Hmm... an empty vessel. Perhaps you will be mine next..."
She stops at looks to Terry

"Rise apprentice. You have paid your debt in full, and thus you are unshackled." She removes his jacket

"You have earned your name and status." She turns him and begins carving something into his back

"You have evolved." She cuts his hair with her rapier

"RISE MY APPARENTICE NO LONGER! RISE UREK MAZINO!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The women continues licking the key as she cranes her neck at a wholly unnatural angle. "Hmm... an empty vessel. Perhaps you will be mine next..."
> She stops at looks to Terry
> 
> "Rise apprentice. You have paid your debt in full, and thus you are unshackled." She removes his jacket
> ...



Wrasse starts giving a round of applause.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse starts giving a round of applause.



Takime claps as well.
"Well that was a thing."


----------



## manidk (Dec 31, 2013)

Robert claps his half-healed hand against his good one in a gesture that could be called both hollow and enthusiastic.

"Hooray."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 31, 2013)

"Huh. That just happened."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

Aerith maintains the monocle's use for safety precautions


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Bang readies himself and the shinsoo he has collected to fight a moments notice.

"Eh, I've seen this done cooler. You should be read more manga."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

"Next time we meet, you will be mine." She says to kiel

The woman does an about face and travels back up the beam of light. In seconds the light is gone.

Urek stands there silent. Suddenly he throws his head back and laughs a great belly shaking laugh. "Well I'll be damned. This is what it feel like to be a new man."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Next time we meet, you will be mine." She says to kiel
> 
> The woman does an about face and travels back up the beam of light. In seconds the light is gone.
> 
> Urek stands there silent. Suddenly he throws his head back and laughs a great belly shaking laugh. "Well I'll be damned. This is what it feel like to be a new man."



"Nah, nah, dude. You need to get a massage first. I know this great place on the 63rd layer my great-great-grandfather told me about."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

"So uh... how do you guys know each other?" Bang asks terry.


----------



## manidk (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "Nah, nah, dude. You need to get a massage first. I know this great place on the 63rd layer my great-great-grandfather told me about."



"What he needs is clean under his damned fingernails.  Couldn't help but notice how filthy they were a second ago."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

"Kiel, I think that chick wants you. Wow,  I never thought I'd say that."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "So uh... how do you guys know each other?" Bang asks terry.



"Long time ago, something about monkies. Ah doesn't matter now." Urek begins stretching


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Next time we meet, you will be mine." She says to kiel
> 
> The woman does an about face and travels back up the beam of light. In seconds the light is gone.
> 
> Urek stands there silent. Suddenly he throws his head back and laughs a great belly shaking laugh. "Well I'll be damned. This is what it feel like to be a new man."



Takime reverts releasing Mika from the gravity she created.

*Spoiler*: __ 



 (no dragon lol)



*"I know the feeling. Robert mind holding back Mika-chan?"*
Takime walks up and examines the newly born Terry from head to toe
*"Well I approve, so what are you going to do now new man? Destroy that city over there or go for a few drinks with us in that city?*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Next time we meet, you will be mine." She says to kiel
> 
> The woman does an about face and travels back up the beam of light. In seconds the light is gone.
> 
> Urek stands there silent. Suddenly he throws his head back and laughs a great belly shaking laugh. "Well I'll be damned. This is what it feel like to be a new man."



"Be yours,you want me to became like him? Well next time i can be stronger than you and lets see who will be of who" Kiel smile  as he take a deep breath while sweat cold


----------



## manidk (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime reverts releases Mika from the gravity she created.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



"And take orders from the one who was just trying to sell me out, yeah..."

Robert did nothing.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Long time ago, something about monkies. Ah doesn't matter now." Urek begins stretching



"Uh-huh"

Bang seeing Terry stretch then suggests "I think we should go to that massaging  place. It seems we could all use it."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime reverts releasing Mika from the gravity she created.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Wrasse picks up Mika-chan, lift her over his head, and starts running around making airplane noises.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

manidk said:


> "And take orders from the one who was just trying to sell me out, yeah..."
> 
> Robert did nothing.



*"Oh it's not a matter of orders it's a matter of Mika-chan living."*


----------



## manidk (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Oh it's not a matter of orders it's a matter of Mika-chan living."*



"You seem awfully concerned about lives other than your own _now_."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Oh it's not a matter of orders it's a matter of Mika-chan living."*



"I fail to see the urgency, my dear"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime reverts releasing Mika from the gravity she created.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Urek eyes Takime "I don't know if I should kill you or fuck you... Maybe both... Maybe neither." *stomach growl* "I'm hungry. You can come if you want. No promises I won't fuck/kill/eat you though." With that he begins walking lazily, inspecting storefronts for signs of food


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Urek eyes Takime "I don't know if I should kill you or fuck you... Maybe both... Maybe neither." *stomach growl* "I'm hungry. You can come if you want. No promises I won't fuck/kill/eat you though." With that he begins walking lazily, inspecting storefronts for signs of food



Wampa sandwiches spontaneously appear.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Urek's words catch Bang's attention.



> Urek eyes Takime "I don't know if I should kill you or *fuck you*... Maybe both... Maybe neither." *stomach growl* "I'm hungry. You can come if you want. No promises I won't fuck/kill/eat you though." With that he begins walking lazily, inspecting storefronts for signs of food



He thinks to himself "Ah shit, we Takime and I gotta live through this."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Urek eyes Takime "I don't know if I should kill you or fuck you... Maybe both... Maybe neither." *stomach growl* "I'm hungry. You can come if you want. No promises I won't fuck/kill/eat you though." With that he begins walking lazily, inspecting storefronts for signs of food



Takime follow behind and waves at the group
*"Sounds like my kind of man, see you losers later.
Going to go get possibly fucked or killed, maybe both."*


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

Aerith stands besides Robert 

" I am seriously starting to wonder. Why do we put up with this ?"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime follow behind and waves at the group
> *"Sounds like my kind of man, see you losers later.
> Going to go get possibly fucked or killed, maybe both."*



"NO TAKIME" Bang yells. 

"Don't you remember our promise?"

He pulls out the paper that Takime left on the door reading "We'll Bang later okay.". 

"Now is later" Bang said to Takime.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime follow behind and waves at the group
> *"Sounds like my kind of man, see you losers later.
> Going to go get possibly fucked or killed, maybe both."*



Bye-bye, honey! Have fun!" Wrasse said, waving goodbye. He immediately deployed the Millennium Falcon and sprinted on board. "First one up gets shotgun!" he cried.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wampa sandwiches spontaneously appear.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime follow behind and waves at the group
> *"Sounds like my kind of man, see you losers later.
> Going to go get possibly fucked or killed, maybe both."*




Takime grabs Urek's arm and walks with him dotingly. Wrasse skips up besides the pair and tosses urek a wompa sand which. He begins eating greedily. "Gamey." He says in between chews as he walks towards the most expensive hotel in the city.


----------



## manidk (Dec 31, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith stands besides Robert
> 
> " I am seriously starting to wonder. Why do we put up with this ?"



"Was because of the tits, but I'm having second... Third thoughts.  We're part of a loose-knit group posing as a tight one.  Everyone here, except maybe Wrasse is keeping some sort of secret from everyone else." Robert jerks his head toward Edgy Takime.  "Her more than anyone else."

He sighs.

"I'm trying to figure out the exact point that it became the "in thing" to act like the rest of the group was expendable as long as your motives were accomplished.  It's like we're all part of some story where each person is trying to outdo the other; whether it be continuously trying to fuck over everyone else for basically no reason or whatever else."

Robert looks up at Aerith.

"And of course, this does go for you, too."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Bye-bye, honey! Have fun!" Wrasse said, waving goodbye. He immediately deployed the Millennium Falcon and sprinted on board. "First one up gets shotgun!" he cried.



Since Mika-chan had still been in Wrasse's arm, the role of shotgun naturally belongs to her.

"~Yay! Mika-chan gets a shotgun~!"

A collective shudder ran through the group


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Takime grabs Urek's arm and walks with him dotingly. Wrasse skips up besides the pair and tosses urek a wompa sand which. He begins eating greedily. "Gamey." He says in between chews as he walks towards the most expensive hotel in the city.



*"Eats about like me as well."*
Takime looks at the hotel
*"Ever wrecked a hotel room and ran off so they have to pay all the bills themselves?"*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Was because of the tits, but I'm having second... Third thoughts.  We're part of a loose-knit group posing as a tight one.  Everyone here, except maybe Wrasse is keeping some sort of secret from everyone else." Robert jerks his head toward Edgy Takime.  "Her more than anyone else."
> 
> He sighs.
> 
> ...




Kiel  look to Robert "It may seem like it,but you should expect that from most of people,you really though that a unstable woman like that would stay in this "team" i have only one reason and thats become stronger and eventually i want to take that woman for me you know? I have no problems in having a team,you guys decide what you gonna do,if you guys will stay as a team so will i,if you don't well we will see each other in the trials i guess"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Eats about like me as well."*
> Takime looks at the hotel
> *"Ever wrecked a hotel room and ran off so they have to pay all the bills themselves?"*


Takime waits until they enter the hotel
*"Speaking of wrecking things, you could go through The Great One's trails tomorrow to show they aren't so great."*
Takime hold out the number she has
*"You could even take my place in it if you want. Would love to see you in action on the battlefield from afar."*


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 31, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Was because of the tits, but I'm having second... Third thoughts.  We're part of a loose-knit group posing as a tight one.  Everyone here, except maybe Wrasse is keeping some sort of secret from everyone else." Robert jerks his head toward Edgy Takime.  "Her more than anyone else."
> 
> He sighs.
> 
> ...



"Yeah, I don't think that we'll be able to do that with some of us." Ed sighs.

"...but I guess we can at least try telling our stories."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Was because of the tits, but I'm having second... Third thoughts.  We're part of a loose-knit group posing as a tight one.  Everyone here, except maybe Wrasse is keeping some sort of secret from everyone else." Robert jerks his head toward Edgy Takime.  "Her more than anyone else."
> 
> He sighs.
> 
> ...



Speaking of tits, Aerith decides being a woman was for too tiresome in its own right and transforms back into a male sporting a similar suit to Roberto's.



"Well that much I can certainly agree with but do remember that I have my own objectives as well. That purpose is to find my master and one way or another, my 'story' as you do kindly put it,  will end there; until then, I am free to be used as you choose. 

If you are really so inclined to having a group confession, then step up, lock them in and  force them to spill their guts. Should be a trivial matter with your kind of power and right as 'leader'. " Aeron speaks in a jovial tone, clearly thralled to have returned to his former splendor.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

manidk said:


> "Was because of the tits, but I'm having second... Third thoughts.  We're part of a loose-knit group posing as a tight one.  Everyone here, except maybe Wrasse is keeping some sort of secret from everyone else." Robert jerks his head toward Edgy Takime.  "Her more than anyone else."
> 
> He sighs.
> 
> ...


Bang walks up to Rob, as he does this he deposits all of his shinsoo he's collected in an inhaler like device while ignoring being ignored by Takime. 

"As I may be new in this group and I haven't really seen you guys outside of now but from what you said I think that's it's normal if what I think is true and is going inside your group"

He begins to explain his train of thought

"It seems to me that you guys find each other expendable is due to the expandable bond you all have with each other. "Friends" is just a word. Once you guys begin to showcase a true friendship with each other is when you all will begin to find value in each other. Until then we are not a group or a team. Just a bunch of people sticking together for god knows what reason to accomplish their own goals."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Mika-chan proceeds into the _Millennium Falcon_, Wrasse staying behind as he went to make himself another Wompa sandwich. The cockpit remains empty as she looks at the console, spotting a button labeled "Auto-pilot"

She slams her palm against it, and a bag inflates from in front of the pilots seat.


"_Why, Hello._"

"~Wah! Another darkie~!"

The autopilot frowns, "_Any destination in mind, Miss..._?"

"~Mika-chan is Mika-chan Mister Darkie. Take us to wherever it looks like people are in trouble~!"

"_Caaan do._"

The ship's engines light up, as some kind of force enables it to separate vertically from the ground. The propulsion kicks in, and the _Millennium Falcon_ flies off into the night. For Justice.

An errant proton torpedo obliterates the nearest love hotel. Purely by accident, assuredly.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Bang walks up to Rob, as he does this he deposits all of his shinsoo he's collected in an inhaler like device while ignoring being ignored by Takime.
> 
> As I may be new in this group and I haven't really seen you guys outside of now but from what you said I think that's it's normal if what I think is true and is going inside your group"
> 
> ...



"You figured all that in less than a day? In that case, I've greatly undermined your intelligence. 

Truth be told, I trust everyone here:

I trust Robert will forever play second-fiddle to Takime unless given a Very Very big push and to bail us out when necessary

I trust Ed to have some booze when ready and as a valuable sniper

I trust Wrasse as a man devoted to his work.

I trust Mikata enough to know that not a single ounce of logic exists within her small mind and should thus be kept at a distance.

I trust Takime to, mind my language, 'literally fuck everything' in multiple ways.

I trust Kiel to be Kiel

I miss anyone?

"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime waits until they enter the hotel
> *"Speaking of wrecking things, you could go through The Great One's trails tomorrow to show they aren't so great."*
> Takime hold out the number she has
> *"You could even take my place in it if you want. Would love to see you in action on the battlefield from afar."*


 "No need." Urek reaches in his pocket and produces a name tag "My master sent ahead and had my spot reserved."

They cross the lobby of the hotel and Urek rings the bell. "1 Room. No... suite. No... The Best Suite."
The attendant rubs his hands together "I'm sorry sir the  Royal suite is currently occupied."
"Is that so" replied Urek "Be right back." He disappears into the stairwell

The attendant looks to Takime, flustered. "So... Is there anything else I can do for you mam?"
Before she can answer their is a crashing of glass and a scream. A body hits the ground outside the front door, baring a note 'Come on up, warming the jacuzzi.'


TehChron said:


> Mika-chan proceeds into the _Millennium Falcon_, Wrasse staying behind as he went to make himself another Wompa sandwich. The cockpit remains empty as she looks at the console, spotting a button labeled "Auto-pilot"
> 
> She slams her palm against it, and a bag inflates from in front of the pilots seat.
> 
> ...


The milliniem falcon runs into a flock of migrating tie fighters. They wage epic aerial combat for many hours until the falcon crashes 50 miles outside of the city, suffering heavy structural damage


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "No need." Urek reaches in his pocket and produces a name tag "My master sent ahead and had my spot reserved."
> 
> They cross the lobby of the hotel and Urek rings the bell. "1 Room. No... suite. No... The Best Suite."
> The attendant rubs his hands together "I'm sorry sir the  Royal suite is currently occupied."
> ...


Takime laughs then talks to the attendant while walking towards the stairwell
*"Get that man whatever he wants, he's a new man after all."* Takime disappears into the stairwell and then walks into the Royal suit looking around
*"Not bad~"*
Takime undresses and looks for the jacuzzi and Urek
*"For some reason I'm drawn to you like a moth to a flame, it's almost like I can't help it."*
Takime takes a slow dip into the jacuzzi
*"So Urek any ideas as a new man?"*


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "No need." Urek reaches in his pocket and produces a name tag "My master sent ahead and had my spot reserved."
> 
> They cross the lobby of the hotel and Urek rings the bell. "1 Room. No... suite. No... The Best Suite."
> The attendant rubs his hands together "I'm sorry sir the  Royal suite is currently occupied."
> ...



Wrasse managed to get the Falcon folded back up so it could be repaired later. He then used Two rocks and Mika-chan's gelatinous form as a slingshot to fire the pair back into the city, using Mika-chan to cushion his fall.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

The slime girl shakily picks herself up, "~Wow, Mister Wrasse! That was fun~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime laughs then talks to the attendant while walking towards the stairwell
> *"Get that man whatever he wants, he's a new man after all."* Takime disappears into the stairwell and then walks into the Royal suit looking around
> *"Not bad~"*
> Takime undresses and looks for the jacuzzi and Urek
> ...



Urek smiles a winning smile "Champagne!"

*Roll gratuitous sex scene*


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

TehChron said:


> The slime girl shakily picks herself up, "~Wow, Mister Wrasse! That was fun~!"



"Indeed it was, Mika-chan. I think we should head back to the stadium now, all the interesting stuff seems to happen there anyway." Wrasse said, dusting himself off after their return to the city.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse managed to get the Falcon folded back up so it could be repaired later. He then used Two rocks and Mika-chan's gelatinous form as a slingshot to fire the pair back into the city, using Mika-chan to cushion his fall.





TehChron said:


> The slime girl shakily picks herself up, "~Wow, Mister Wrasse! That was fun~!"


Mika and Wrasse land shortly before sunrise. The streets are alive with movement


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika and Wrasse land shortly before sunrise. The streets are alive with movement



Wrasse grabs Mika, and using Force Speed, sprints all the way to the stadium, parting crowds with his patented crowd-parting technique, arriving just in time for the trials.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

"So i guess its time for the trials" Says Kiel as he goes to the place where a new changelle awaits.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse grabs Mika, and using Force Speed, sprints all the way to the stadium, parting crowds with his patented crowd-parting technique, arriving just in time for the trials.


Mikata tags along, as they near the stadium, her body reverts back to its adult form.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "You figured all that in less than a day? In that case, I've greatly undermined your intelligence.
> 
> Truth be told, I trust everyone here:
> 
> ...



"Eh, I may look and stupid but I'm just like that." 

"Anyway, you may trust your other team mates to do things like that. But they aren't that significant. Would you trust them to save your ass in a desperate situation even if the odds were against them?"

"I sure as hell wouldn't. It seems they'd just leave you to die and mark you as one stepping stone closer to achieving their own goals. That is what such avarice would do to a person."

"Until we all legitimately trust each other we won't survive these trials. It'd be almost no different than entering this competition by yourself."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Bang then takes a more aerial route and gets to the tournament by jumping from building to building. 

He arrives just in time for the trials. He sees Wrasse and Mika-chan. He goes up to them and stands next to them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Urek smiles a winning smile "Champagne!"
> 
> *Roll gratuitous sex scene*



A long amount of sex till dawn
*"I've been wondering have you been considering an apprentice, like your master? I owe you a debt after all, I put you on this path by accident. Of course I have my own motivations for asking to buddy up other than that."*


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

Aeron woke early and was already at the stadium, scouting the competition with his monocle.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

*Arc 1 Act 3: Death Becomes her*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Sunrise at The Great One's facility
The auditorium is closed and there is a sign directing them to a much large room.

Upon entering the massive room it becomes immediately clear to the companions that something went down last night, there were significantly more people in the room than were in group 33 but nearly all of them bore wounds of some kind, some cosmetic and some serious, missing limbs seemed to be a running theme.

A familiar presence arrives and everyone collectively  looks up to  the raised Dias at the front of the room. Carrion struts forward regally.

"Congratulations on surviving the night, in arriving here with your lives you have successfully completed the qualifier. You are the wheat from the chaff. Of the 11 thousand who registered a mere 3 thousand of you remain. As such we have dissolved the original groups and instead reclassified you into 4 megagroups A through D. This is group D. In coming here today you have proven that you are ready to undertake the trials, so I say to you Good Luck, and Good Hunting. For you will need every ounce of luck, power, and skill you can muster if you are going to survive this day."

He raises his great claw hand and exudes a tremendous amount of shinsoo. A Gaping hole in reality is rent in the middle of the room. 

"On the other side you will meet the proctor for the first trial, before you go through however be sure yo pick up a bracket" he points to a bin not far from the hole. "They will track your location and enable you to drop out of the trial, to do so merely state your name and number then snap the chain." Carrion turns to leave but says over his shoulder "I don't expect to see most of you again so 'Goodbye'"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sunrise at The Great One's facility
> The auditorium is closed and there is a sign directing them to a much large room.
> 
> Upon entering the massive room it becomes immediately clear to the companions that something went down last night, there were significantly more people in the room than were in group 33 but nearly all of them bore wounds of some kind, some cosmetic and some serious, missing limbs seemed to be a running theme.
> ...



Mikata runs up to the dais, waving energetically in her adult form, "~Bye-bye! See you again soon~!"

She then grabs a bracelet from the bin and runs forward towards the gaping hole in reality in the center of the room. Just before she reaches it, she turns and runs back towards Wrasse and whoever else was standing with him.

"~Misters are so slow! Fuuuu~!"


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

Aeron assumes the motions and picks the bracket from the bin. Before jumping through the hole, questions a stranger who, from his injuries appeared to have undergone the qualifying round 

"What were your qualifiers like?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sunrise at The Great One's facility
> The auditorium is closed and there is a sign directing them to a much large room.
> 
> Upon entering the massive room it becomes immediately clear to the companions that something went down last night, there were significantly more people in the room than were in group 33 but nearly all of them bore wounds of some kind, some cosmetic and some serious, missing limbs seemed to be a running theme.
> ...



Wrasse grabs a bracelet and runs through the tear. "Last one to the proctor is a rotten egg!" he cries.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Sunrise at The Great One's facility
> The auditorium is closed and there is a sign directing them to a much large room.
> 
> Upon entering the massive room it becomes immediately clear to the companions that something went down last night, there were significantly more people in the room than were in group 33 but nearly all of them bore wounds of some kind, some cosmetic and some serious, missing limbs seemed to be a running theme.
> ...



Kiel picks his bracelete and goes through the hole thinking about what was the qualifiers that thee other people had.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron assumes the motions and picks the bracket from the bin. Before jumping through the hole, questions a stranger who, from his injuries appeared to have undergone the qualifying round
> 
> "What were your qualifiers like?"



"Some asshole blew up our hotel." Replies a grizzled one arm man


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse grabs a bracelet and runs through the tear. "Last one to the proctor is a rotten egg!" he cries.



As Wrasse attempts to juke her, Mikata grabs onto the top of his head and rides atop the blue man as he enters the tear, then leaps off and looks around to see if she spots anyone that she recognizes. She does this while remaining in her adult form.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Some asshole blew up our hotel." Replies a grizzled one arm man



Aeron recalls the events of the previous night 



> An errant proton torpedo obliterates the nearest love hotel. Purely by accident, assuredly.



_Couldn't be
_

"A pity. You appear to be rather experienced; anyone  among the contestants you find particularly dangerous?" He asks the seasoned warrior


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ed grabs a bracelet and stand near the hole, checking his weapons.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron recalls the events of the previous night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Aye, there two that caught my eye from the moment I walked in. That one." *he points* "Was the only survivor from his group"



"And that one" *points* "Has made it to the third trial the past 5 years. It took me a second to place him but I recognize him"






"Might be a couple more dark horses keeping their heads down."


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Aye, there two that caught my eye from the moment I walked in. That one." *he points* "Was the only survivor from his group"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aeron agreed with the senior contestant. Even from a glance, those two individuals stood out among the rest.

"I apologize for taking your time. You've been a great help; I wish you good luck in your trials." Aeron bids farewell the one-armed man and uses his monocle to assess the level of Killing intent in the white-haired boy and green-clad man before approaching them.

_No need for getting myself killed before the trials even begin.
_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron agreed with the senior contestant. Even from a glance, those two individuals stood out among the rest.
> 
> "I apologize for taking your time. You've been a great help; I wish you good luck in your trials." Aeron bids farewell the one-armed man and uses his monocle to assess the level of Killing intent in the white-haired boy and green-clad man before approaching them.
> 
> ...



Aeron checks out the competition. The silver haired boy is a deep orange, the green haired man is a lime green.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aeron checks out the competition. The silver haired boy is a deep orange, the green haired man is a lime green.



Aeron is genuinely taken aback by the revelation. 

"The kid is easy enough to figure out; his eyes are cold and to have survived out here must have killed his fair share of people, Reminds me abit of myself...but him" Aeron looks back at the other man 

"Incredible. Everyone should emanate some form of hostility towards the other combatants but there's none at all. Then there's the fact that he's taken this trial multiple times over. Is he that confident in his skill? No that can not be the case, he would not have failed so many times, if it were. A sane individual would trust the snake you know than the snake you don't...the answer is obvious" Aeron says with a crooked grin

Aeron decides to approach the Man first in a proper manner to gauge the situation, never dropping his guard "Greetings, my name is Aeron Steinfeldt, may I know yours?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron is genuinely taken aback by the revelation.
> 
> "The kid is easy enough to figure out; his eyes are cold and to have survived out here must have killed his fair share of people, Reminds me abit of myself...but him" Aeron looks back at the other man
> 
> ...



The green haired man seemed half asleep, he barely stirred. "Hello Trash. I am Jace Yung. Make it to the third trial and I'll bother remembering your name." He locks eyes with Aeron. "But until then you should know your place trash." Aeron suddenly realized he has taken several steps back and is standing at  least 10 feet further away than he had been when he began talking.

Jace stands "See you on the other side trash, the first trial is always interesting." He leaps through the hole without a bracelet.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The green haired man seemed half asleep, he barely stirred. "Hello Trash. I am Jace Yung. Make it to the third trial and I'll bother remembering your name." He locks eyes with Aeron. "But until then you should know your place trash." Aeron suddenly realized he has taken several steps back and is standing at  least 10 feet further away than he had been when he began talking.
> 
> Jace stands "See you on the other side trash, the first trial is always interesting." He leaps through the hole without a bracelet.



As Mikata looks around to see anyone she recognizes, she spots a green man appear from the hole in front of her. She runs over to the man and points at him excitedly.

"~Wah! Green Mister! You're a funny color, tee hee~!"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Bang runs up to the bins and grabs a bracelet. He then takes out his inhaler like device and uses it. When he finishes he has the exact same amount of Shinsoo from yesterday collected into him. He goes up to the portal and jumps into the rip.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The green haired man seemed half asleep, he barely stirred. "Hello Trash. I am Jace Yung. Make it to the third trial and I'll bother remembering your name." He locks eyes with Aeron. "But until then you should know your place trash." Aeron suddenly realized he has taken several steps back and is standing at  least 10 feet further away than he had been when he began talking.
> 
> Jace stands "See you on the other side trash, the first trial is always interesting." He leaps through the hole without a bracelet.



"I got my answer. One down, one to go." As Aeron motions towards the white-haired child, he notices his hands and legs are still shivering from the encounter with Jace. 

_He's just too much, *I love it*_- At that moment, Aeron swore that he would meet that specimen again on the field, no matter the cost.

Then Aeron recalled that this child in particular was ferocious and would likely attempt to kill him on provocation, Aeron momentarily rendered himself intangible to avoid such an occurence.  Formalities would be nothing more than a bother here so he chooses a more direct approach "Sup Kid, you must be pretty strong to have come here by yourself. Name's Aeron, got one?" He says, expecting a negative reception


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> "I got my answer. One down, one to go." As Aeron motions towards the white-haired child, he notices his hands and legs are still shivering from the encounter with Jace.
> 
> _He's just too much, *I love it*_- At that moment, Aeron swore that he would meet that specimen again on the field, no matter the cost.
> 
> Then Aeron recalled that this child in particular was ferocious and would likely attempt to kill him on provocation, Aeron momentarily rendered himself intangible to avoid such an occurence.  Formalities would be nothing more than a bother here so he chooses a more direct approach "Sup Kid, you must be pretty strong to have come here by yourself. Name's Aeron, got one?" He says, expecting a negative reception



The boy seems lost in thought until Aeron speaks. His eyes harden. "My name... is none of your concern. You who are not initiated need not concern yourself with things above your station." *he yawns* "I am only here because my father said it would be good training... Wait why am I tell you this... I must be slipping."
He stands and begins walking slowly. Achingly slowly



Despite moving so slowly nobody seemed able to get out of his way in time as he walked through the crowd to the bin then to the hole


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

_That went better than expected. If he's here for training then the boy is clearly an assassin of sorts - his sleek movements made it obvious, barely left a sound to my ears; we really are similar, only he's still stuck in his cage. 
_
Aeron deems the conclusion worth his efforts and jumps into the rip.

Once down there, he sees Wrasse and joins the physician/Jedi; all the while, his demeanor was positively glowing with joy and excitement, to the point of it being tangible. "Had a Good night's sleep?" Aeron asked


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

TehChron said:


> As Mikata looks around to see anyone she recognizes, she spots a green man appear from the hole in front of her. She runs over to the man and points at him excitedly.
> 
> "~Wah! Green Mister! You're a funny color, tee hee~!"



Jace cocks an eyebrow. "... Thanks?". He then immediately jumps ton the top of a nearby rock formation and crouches. Waiting.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jace cocks an eyebrow. "... Thanks?". He then immediately jumps ton the top of a nearby rock formation and crouches. Waiting.



Mikata follows his movement, then jumps after him.

Ignoring the man's presence, Mikata returns to scanning the space for anyone she may recognize, or failing that, anyone that stands out to her at all.


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Sabl?s said:


> _That went better than expected. If he's here for training then the boy is clearly an assassin of sorts - his sleek movements made it obvious, barely left a sound to my ears; we really are similar, only he's still stuck in his cage.
> _
> Aeron deems the conclusion worth his efforts and jumps into the rip.
> 
> Once down there, he sees Wrasse and joins the physician/Jedi; all the while, his demeanor was positively glowing with joy and excitement, to the point of it being tangible. "Had a Good night's sleep?" Aeron asked



"I guess. I slept through Mika crashing my ship. Got in some more training from my dream masters." Wrasse said. "I could kill a man now. With this finger!" Wrasse pokes Aerith playfully.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

Kiel enters the the hole and try talking with some of the people in the trials asking for what kind of trial them  might face ahead


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

The companions arrive safely on the other side of the hole and see that the other groups have already arrived an began working





A man walks up to the group "Greetings Group D, My name is Vaandark and I am your proctor. Welcome to The Dragon's Graveyard. Your mission is simple, somewhere in that mound is the seedling of a crystal tree. Retrieve it and bring it back here. Simple." His voice is deep and heady. Heroic you could say.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Mikata vanishes underneath the soil.

From there her consciousness grows, the earth heaves, and she enters her Nightmare Nom state

The tendrils of her body spread throughout the area _seeking out those that appear to know what they're doing from beneath the earth_


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

"Let the games begin. Aerospace!" 

Aeron begins to scan the area via sonar. Any object that resembles a tree or seed would be the first to draw his attention and teleport to. Simultaneously, his attention is drawn to Jace Yung as well, memorizing the armored-man's movements. That he had already undergone the trials was but a mere excuse, Aeron had been too captivated in their meeting not to take notice of him.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The companions arrive safely on the other side of the hole and see that the other groups have already arrived an began working
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Kiel creates uncountables nerves strings to help him to search the sedling of a crystal tree looking into taking care for any creature that my be in the mound


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Bang asks the proctor of the test a few questions

"What do the seedling look like? And how many of them are there?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Wrasse takes a seat, crossing his legs into a meditative position. He reached out into the Force, seeking indications of the presence and location of the seedling. He listens with half an ear to the answers of Bang's questions.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

The thousand of other contestants were swarming the area, it soon became clear that the graveyard extended much further than initially appeared.

Aeron takes to the sky and begins scanning with radar, nothing tree shaped appears within his range. He keeps an eye on Have who is scanning for... Something. Suddenly shoots off his rocky perch like a middle, heading directly for a thick group of contestants, at least 50 strong. Have hits them like a wrecking ball into bowling pins, those not immediately scattered by the initial rush he laid low with a single blow each, snapping bones like twigs. He turns some of them over, inspecting, searching. "Tch, figures." He remarks before lunching at another group and repeating the process, decimating the poor fellows.

The silver haired boy decided on another tactic and simply walked casually into the mount, disappearing around a bend, shortly before bloodly screams were heard.

Mika burrows through the ground towards the mound and finds it extends not only further back but underground. Far underground. Miles.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

"Screams the hell already?"  Kiel put his nerves into the mud like the root of a plant  searching for the seeds as he walks trying to figure out what was the thing that destroyed that people,taking care about his surrodings


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

JoJo said:


> Bang asks the proctor of the test a few questions
> 
> "What do the seedling look like? And how many of them are there?"


Vaandark looks Bang up and down, his hands never leaving his sword. "Might be 100. Might be 1. More exciting not knowing, consider it motivation. As to what it looks like" he removes a photo from his pouch





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse takes a seat, crossing his legs into a meditative position. He reached out into the Force, seeking indications of the presence and location of the seedling. He listens with half an ear to the answers of Bang's questions.



The force was telling him that the seedling was where the danger was greatest


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The thousand of other contestants were swarming the area, it soon became clear that the graveyard extended much further than initially appeared.
> 
> Aeron takes to the sky and begins scanning with radar, nothing tree shaped appears within his range. He keeps an eye on Have who is scanning for... Something. Suddenly shoots off his rocky perch like a middle, heading directly for a thick group of contestants, at least 50 strong. Have hits them like a wrecking ball into bowling pins, those not immediately scattered by the initial rush he laid low with a single blow each, snapping bones like twigs. He turns some of them over, inspecting, searching. "Tch, figures." He remarks before lunching at another group and repeating the process, decimating the poor fellows.
> 
> ...



Mikata detects the Mounds true nature, and considers approaching it below. But her survival instincts somehow scream at her that attempting as much is nearly suicidal in nature. Three purple tentacles erupt from the ground in front of Wrasse, Kiel, and Ed

"~Heeeey, Misters! Mika-chan found something _really_ interesting underground! Wanna help Mika-chan check it out~?"

Elsewhere, Mikata detected the applications of force where Jace Yung would sweep low and then abandon the corpses. She sent additional tentacles up to them in order to investigate/consume the remains, as well as search them for items of note.

Additional tentacles lurched upward towards other stationary, solitary targets she didn't recognize, intending to investigate and maybe ask for advice on the Scavenger Hunt.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vaandark looks Bang up and down, his hands never leaving his sword. "Might be 100. Might be 1. More exciting not knowing, consider it motivation. As to what it looks like" he removes a photo from his pouch



"Thank you!"

"May I have this photo?"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Based on his gleanings from the Force and Mika's info, Wrasse stands up and leaps into the air, propelled to dizzying heights by his Force Jump. He waved at Aerith as he flew by. Wrasse landed near the Mound and went inside, extending his senses to detect any potential danger.


----------



## Sablés (Dec 31, 2013)

> Aeron takes to the sky and begins scanning with radar, nothing tree shaped appears within his range. He keeps an eye on Have who is scanning for... Something. Suddenly shoots off his rocky perch like a middle, heading directly for a thick group of contestants, at least 50 strong. Have hits them like a wrecking ball into bowling pins, those not immediately scattered by the initial rush he laid low with a single blow each, snapping bones like twigs. He turns some of them over, inspecting, searching. "Tch, figures." He remarks before lunching at another group and repeating the process, decimating the poor fellows.



Perfect, absolutely perfect



Aeron then realizes the obvious. 

_Why is Jace attacking the contestants when this was a scavenger hunt? Such a method was far too ineffective_ 

Aeron decides to change his focus to the other contestants, sensing if one of them possessed a distinct shape or item different from the rest.

Sonar is 200 meters


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 31, 2013)

_Hmm...the crystals obviously aren't out in the open, or if they are, they're well hidden. I'd say we find another path- _



TehChron said:


> Mikata detects the Mounds true nature, and considers approaching it below. But her survival instincts somehow scream at her that attempting as much is nearly suicidal in nature. Three purple tentacles erupt from the ground in front of Wrasse, Kiel, and Ed
> 
> "~Heeeey, Misters! Mika-chan found something _really_ interesting underground! Wanna help Mika-chan check it out~?"
> 
> ...



"...Huh. Well, that works. Sure, I'll help excavate the tunnel."  Ed grabs a piece of wood and throws a flame grenade down the hole to illuminate the tunnel.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Based on his gleanings from the Force and Mika's info, Wrasse stands up and leaps into the air, propelled to dizzying heights by his Force Jump. He waved at Aerith as he flew by. Wrasse landed near the Mound and went inside, extending his senses to detect any potential danger.



Another tentacle burrows up from beneath Wrasse's feet

"~Mister Wrash! Mister Ed's coming up soon, so wait here pretty please~!"


P-X 12 said:


> _Hmm...the crystals obviously aren't out in the open, or if they are, they're well hidden. I'd say we find another path- _
> 
> 
> 
> "...Huh. Well, that works. Sure, I'll help excavate the tunnel."  Ed grabs a piece of wood and throws a flame grenade down the hole to illuminate the tunnel.



The purple tendril withdraws back into the ground, leaving a sizable path for Ed to follow towards Wrasse's location


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

Kiel decides to follow mika-chan "Why not?" Kiel use his strings and adapt his eyes to the darkness to prevent atacks from places where he can't see


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Another tentacle burrows up from beneath Wrasse's feet
> 
> "~Mister Wrash! Mister Ed's coming up soon, so wait here pretty please~!"
> 
> ...



Wrasse pauses to wait for Ed, once again extending his senses, seeking the point of greatest danger that was in the mound, and to confirm if the point of greatest danger was indeed in the mound at all.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

The proctor obliges with Bang's request. 

He then sees that his other teammates are in the hole. He runs into the hole and finds his friend's there. 

"Hey guys, I've got a picture of what the seedling looks like." As he says this he holds up the picture.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse pauses to wait for Ed, once again extending his senses, seeking the point of greatest danger that was in the mound, and to confirm if the point of greatest danger was indeed in the mound at all.



Wrasse extends his senses, there were several moderately large sources of danger nearby in the form of contestants, a LOT of smaller signatures in the mound , and a few extremely dangerous things lurking within the darkness.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Bang quickly finds himself lost within the maze of tunnels left from Mika-chan's passage

Tunnels which soon begin to collapse due to a lack of support

Blissfully unaware of those circumstances, Mikata continues attempting to garner hints and advice on how to handle the situation


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Bang quickly finds himself lost within the maze of tunnels left from Mika-chan's passage


"Shit"

Bang begins to start sensing the shinsoo of the others. He pinpoints their locations and runs to them. 

Bang finds Ed first and runs to him following him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Wrasse, Aeron, Ed, Bang, Kiel, Robert, and Takime all soon find themselves in mikas tunnels

They meet up 50 feet under the surface in an unoccupied tunnel of the mound. Ed's makeshift torch lights the darkness in both directions


----------



## manidk (Dec 31, 2013)

Robert finally decides to walk through the tear in reality, grabbing the bracket along the way.

"Couldn't even get a decent nap in before they sent us, yeesh."

Robert casually chats with the proctor for a minute or two before spotting a strange, gelatinous tentacle writhing out of the ground.

"That can only be one thing...  Hey, Mika-Chan~!  What's the deal?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

manidk said:


> Robert finally decides to walk through the tear in reality, grabbing the bracket along the way.
> 
> "Couldn't even get a decent nap in before they sent us, yeesh."
> 
> ...



Mikata explains the situation to Robert, as well as directing Robert to the rest of the group.

Mikata still attempts to see if anyone will be her friend, while a humanoid purple shape begins to form alongside the rest of the group.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse, Aeron, Ed, Bang, Kiel, Robert, and Takime all soon find themselves in mikas tunnels
> 
> They meet up 50 feet under the surface in an unoccupied tunnel of the mound. Ed's makeshift torch lights the darkness in both directions



"This place feels like a perfect positioned to be atacked from multiple directions" says kiel as he make some strings to make sure that he would know if somethign showed up,he also strenghtned his senses and body


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

"Hey guys I've got a picture of the seedling."

Bang pulls out the picture and shows it to the group.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mikata explains the situation to Robert, as well as directing Robert to the rest of the group.
> 
> Mikata still attempts to see if anyone will be her friend, while a humanoid purple shape begins to form alongside the rest of the group.



Finding no takers, though lots of delicious snacks, Mika pulls herself together


----------



## manidk (Dec 31, 2013)

Robert surrounds the group in a barrier that moves along with their progress, serving as both emergency protection and support for their tunnel.  The barrier is only solid from the outside, though, with the exception of the "floor."


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 31, 2013)

"I wouldn't say that," Ed says as he watches the high grounds. "What's the verdict, O great Jedi?" he said, talking to Wrasse.



JoJo said:


> "Hey guys I've got a picture of the seedling."
> 
> Bang pulls out the picture and shows it to the group.



Ed takes the photo to analyze it. 

"And you're sure this is accurate?"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Having finished devouring the loose limbs of people that spurned her innocent advances, and then leaving them to bleed out, Mikata joins up alongside the rest of the group, restored to her adult form.

"~Alright everyone! Let's-a gooooo~!"


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed takes the photo to analyze it.
> 
> "And you're sure this is accurate?"



"I got this from the proctor. I don't think he'd lie to us. Would he...?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "Hey guys I've got a picture of the seedling."
> 
> Bang pulls out the picture and shows it to the group.



"This is what we are searchng for? This makes easy for us" Says kiel as he use some nerves to search for dead/alive cells in the mound in contact with a other type of creature not being the seed that kiel search he uses the creature with his strings to search through the mound for what he saw in the photo



JoJo said:


> "I got this from the proctor. I don't think he'd lie to us. Would he...?"




"He may not lie about what we are searching but didn't he tell us what may be protecting or surrounding what we are searching for,this is the problem"


----------



## manidk (Dec 31, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "I got this from the proctor. I don't think he'd lie to us. Would he...?"



Robert casts Bang an incredulous look.

He doesn't speak, but Bang is almost certain that the look reads "_Just how naive are you?_"


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 31, 2013)

JoJo said:


> "I got this from the proctor. I don't think he'd lie to us. Would he...?"



_Maybe, maybe not. Wouldn't be the first time we got screwed by info.

Ah, fuck it. It's not like we have any other options._

"Right now, it's the closest thing we have to a clue, so let's assume it's legit for now. In the mean time," Ed starts as he give Bang back his photo, "we should try to bring back anything that looks like it might be it."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "This is what we are searchng for? This makes easy for us" Says kiel as he use some nerves to search for dead/alive cells in the mound in contact with a other type of creature not being the seed



Kiel's tries to insert his nerves into the walls and finds they are tough. Really tough. The walls were dessicated petrified dragonflesh. They were to granite what granite was to marshmellows.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "He may not lie about what we are searching but didn't he tell us what may be protecting or surrounding what we are searching for,this is the problem"


"True. But I'm sure we're all prepared for the worst. Just like all the contestants."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

P-X 12 said:


> "I wouldn't say that," Ed says as he watches the high grounds. "What's the verdict, O great Jedi?" he said, talking to Wrasse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"From what I was able to glean from the Force, the seedlings are in the place of greatest danger. That would be below us, deep within the mound. So we go down."


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

P-X 12 said:


> _Maybe, maybe not. Wouldn't be the first time we got screwed by info.
> 
> Ah, fuck it. It's not like we have any other options._
> 
> "Right now, it's the closest thing we have to a clue, so let's assume it's legit for now. In the mean time," Ed starts as he give Bang back his photo, "we should try to bring back anything that looks like it might be it."



"Yeah, I was about to suggest that."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel's tries to insert his nerves into the walls and finds they are tough. Really tough. The walls were dessicated petrified dragonflesh. They were to granite what granite was to marshmellows.



"Well  i can't use my nerves through the walls them are to tough,but... its dragonflesh so whatever is within this place is pretty much strong enough to devour us we should take care" Says kiel as he strenght his body


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Well  i can't use my nerves through the walls them are to tough,but... its dragonflesh so whatever is within this place is pretty much strong enough to devour us we should take care" Says kiel as he strenght his body



Wrasse pulls out his lightsaber and attempts to carve out a chunk of the wall.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse pulls out his lightsaber and attempts to carve out a chunk of the wall.



Wrasse slashes a wall. It leaves a thin scratch, like someone's fingernail on drywall


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

"Wait this is flesh from another creature" Kiel put his hand into the wall and start absorbing all dead/alive cells in the place he can reach and making a armor using the cells of the beings that were once alive


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Wrasse swipes his hand over the thin scratch he made. "Here, use this." he said to Keil, holding out a finger covered in dragon dust, created by the lightsaber damaging the wall.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse swipes his hand over the thin scratch he made. "Here, use this." he said to Keil, holding out a finger covered in dragon dust, created by the lightsaber damaging the wall.



Kiel takes the dragon dust and start processing it making cells of the dead dragons into his corpse,replicating their toughness and also their properties "I will make a armor for you once we have more time,making one here is too dangerous since i only assimilated it now i have to produce them in mass"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel takes the dragon dust and start processing it making cells of the dead dragons into his corpse,replicating their toughness and also their properties "I will make a armor for you once we have more time,making one here is too dangerous since i only assimilated it now i have to produce them in mass"



Kiel licks up the dust as his biological factory begins breaking down and attempting to replicate the dessicated dragon cells. His skin turns a stoney grey as it is covered in a microthin layer of new cells.


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel takes the dragon dust and start processing it making cells of the dead dragons into his corpse,replicating their toughness and also their properties "I will make a armor for you once we have more time,making one here is too dangerous since i only assimilated it now i have to produce them in mass"



"True. Not only is it dangerous here but it's possible there's a limited amount of seedlings. I talked to the Proctor and he said even he didn't know how many seedlings there were."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Mika-chan turns her nomming mode on to maximum, and attempts to see if she can't devour the cells.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan turns her nomming mode on to maximum, and attempts to see if she can't devour the cells.



Mikas tentacles hit the walls and rebound into each other. The walls are noticeably unnommed


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Mikata shakes her fist at the walls in impotent rage.


----------



## P-X 12 (Dec 31, 2013)

"...How about we start moving? There are a finite amount of these things."


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

"True. Let's go." Wrasse said.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> "True. Let's go." Wrasse said.



The tunnel stretched into darkness to the left and right.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

"You guys tell mika to not punch so hard this thing can fall on us since robert didn't put a barrier to prevent it from falling,and yes we should get going"


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

"~Mika-chan thinks we should head right~!"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> The tunnel stretched into darkness to the left and right.



Wrasse feels for which path leads to greater danger.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse feels for which path leads to greater danger.



Wrasse closes his eyes and uses the force.  The right path seemed to lead deeper, and thus towards danger


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

"I agree with Mika, we should go right." Wrasse said. "It seems to lead deeper, which is where we want to go."


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

"~Yaay! Mika-chan was right~!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

"well so lets go then"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

And so they go down the right hand path.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Dec 31, 2013)

Ichypa said:


> And so they go down the right hand path.



As they walk down the right path there is a very slight decline and curve. After 20 mins the tunnel began to widen, they could no longer see the walls of the ceiling in the radius of the makeshift torch. The texture of the floor had also changed, it became less smooth, more littered with gravel. The air seemed thick, excessively so, and the temperature began to drop. It was soon a chilly 50 degrees.

They soon enter a small room, a quick inspection shows 3 exits besides the one they came in. One to the front. One above and to the right. One to the left.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

"If someone has anything that has some luminescent proprieties i can make light for us i can also try to check in this  dead mound" Says kiel as he put his hand in the wall trying to search for more biological composes of anykind.


----------



## TehChron (Dec 31, 2013)

Zhen Chan said:


> As they walk down the right path there is a very slight decline and curve. After 20 mins the tunnel began to widen, they could no longer see the walls of the ceiling in the radius of the makeshift torch. The texture of the floor had also changed, it became less smooth, more littered with gravel. The air seemed thick, excessively so, and the temperature began to drop. It was soon a chilly 50 degrees.
> 
> They soon enter a small room, a quick inspection shows 3 exits besides the one they came in. One to the front. One above and to the right. One to the left.



"~Mika-chan thinks we should go left~!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

"I'm not going above it doesnt have a exit there"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

Wrasse once more extends his senses.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Dec 31, 2013)

Kiel try focusing the power of his nanites in the form of eletrical pulses that them generate making Kiel right arm start shining in the dark light a powerfull lamp


----------



## JoJo (Dec 31, 2013)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan thinks we should go left~!"


"My gut instincts tells me we should also go left."


lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel try focusing the power of his nanites in the form of eletrical pulses that them generate making Kiel right arm start shining in the dark light a powerfull lamp



"Thanks Kiel"


----------



## Ichypa (Dec 31, 2013)

"Hmm... I actually say we go right again. That's the rule for mazes, always go in the same direction, so that if you hit a dead end, you can get out by just going the opposite direction." Wrasse said.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Hmm... I actually say we go right again. That's the rule for mazes, always go in the same direction, so that if you hit a dead end, you can get out by just going the opposite direction." Wrasse said.



"Hmm, I think you're both right and wrong."

"Allow me to elaborate. Our objective isn't to leave the maze, it's to find the seedling. But if we don't know our way out then we'll be stuck here."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

"Hmm. Anyway, I'll try to divine our path again."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrasse extends his senses, as he does he realizes the picture he is getting has become less clear and his range has been hampered

The left path gave him a crushing  feeling of impending dread
The straight path, a feeling of sickness
The right path a cold sweat of fear


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

"~Mika-chan still says to go left~!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

"Hmm. Something seems to be hampering my abilites. Still, I'm getting a good enough picture that I can tell that any path seems as good as the others. To the left it is."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

With kiel shining a beacon through the darkness the party goes left

As they walk to walls seem to elongate, the air becomes increasingly stale, and thick with moisture and particulates.

They walk for hours on the slight decline, each step feels heavier than the last. Eventually they come to the mouth of another room, but do not enter. Wrasse's feeling of dread has increased tenfold.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> With kiel shining a beacon through the darkness the party goes left
> 
> As they walk to walls seem to elongate, the air becomes increasingly stale, and thick with moisture and particulates.
> 
> They walk for hours on the slight decline, each step feels heavier than the last. Eventually they come to the mouth of another room, but do not enter. Wrasse's feeling of dread has increased tenfold.



"This seems like the right place." Wrasse said. He was about to step into the room when he realized that it was his duty as leader to guide the party with cunning and clever stratagems and excessive quantities of rum. "Robert, construct a barrier." Robert constructed his sturdiest barrier in front of the party. "Kiel, make a clone and send it to go scout ahead."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Mikata grows tense.

And Purple.

She attempts to see if she can eat into the floor beneath her feet, just to see if she can


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "This seems like the right place." Wrasse said. He was about to step into the room when he realized that it was his duty as leader to guide the party with cunning and clever stratagems and excessive quantities of rum. "Robert, construct a barrier." Robert constructed his sturdiest barrier in front of the party. "Kiel, make a clone and send it to go scout ahead."


Kiel forms a hollowed version of himself and it walks forward, its bioluminescent glow cutting through the darkness. 20 paces it its head disappears as a shadow streaks by silently. 21 paces and the rest of its upper body follows suite as 2 more shadows streak by, exploding the hollow flesh like lightning splitting a tree.



TehChron said:


> Mikata grows tense.
> 
> And Purple.
> 
> She attempts to see if she can eat into the floor beneath her feet, just to see if she can



Mika tries to eat through the floor. Unsuccessful.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

"Well, that doesn't bode well. Hey Robert, think you can test how well your shield can hold against that?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel forms a hollowed version of himself and it walks forward, its bioluminescent glow cutting through the darkness. 20 paces it its head disappears as a shadow streaks by silently. 21 paces and the rest of its upper body follows suite as 2 more shadows streak by, exploding the hollow flesh like lightning splitting a tree.
> 
> 
> 
> Mika tries to eat through the floor. Unsuccessful.



"Well then." Wrasse said. "Time to try diplomacy." First activating Czar Palladium, Wrasse cupped his hands to his mouth, Wrasse uses Force Bellow to amplify his voice as he shouts into the room.

HELLO? ANYONE IN THERE? WE COME IN PEACE, AND CARRY COUPNS TO THE PIZZERIA!


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Well then." Wrasse said. "Time to try diplomacy." First activating Czar Palladium, Wrasse cupped his hands to his mouth, Wrasse uses Force Bellow to amplify his voice as he shouts into the room.
> 
> HELLO? ANYONE IN THERE? WE COME IN PEACE, AND CARRY COUPNS TO THE PIZZERIA!



A resounding silence responds. Somewhere in the darkness a pebble skips on the ground.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A resounding silence responds. Somewhere in the darkness a pebble skips on the ground.



Kiel makes his nerves strings sending them along the wall,he also make little eyes made of nanite in his strings and try to take a image of what is ahead through those eyes.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

"These people." Wrasse said crossly. "Okat, Robert, here's what I need you to do..." In the blue world, Robert pushed the barrier forward. In the red world, Robert created a teleportation barrier for Ed to toss incidiery grenades into, which would exit at the location at which the Kiel clone was lost, and at a few random point through out the room. Robert reinforced the barrier.
"Everyone, get ready to fight." Red/Blue Wrasse said, pulling out their lightsabers and bringing out their Oblivificarius's.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Mikata frowns, her entire body turning purple as she does so


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel makes his nerves strings sending them along the wall,he also make little eyes made of nanite in his strings and try to take a image of what is ahead through those eyes.


Kiel begins extending his nerves over the most walls. 20 feet.  40 feeg. 60 feet. He encounters something,  lots of somethings.  It appeared the walls themselves had life.



Ichypa said:


> "These people." Wrasse said crossly. "Okat, Robert, here's what I need you to do..." In the blue world, Robert pushed the barrier forward. In the red world, Robert created a teleportation barrier for Ed to toss incidiery grenades into, which would exit at the location at which the Kiel clone was lost, and at a few random point through out the room. Robert reinforced the barrier.
> "Everyone, get ready to fight." Red/Blue Wrasse said, pulling out their lightsabers and bringing out their Oblivificarius's.



Red: Robert creates a barrier near the kiel clone corpse

Blue: Robert pushes the barrier forward. A rock arcs in like a cannon and explodes on the barrier with  thunderius force,  fillingg the silent room with sound


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel begins extending his nerves over the most walls. 20 feet.  40 feeg. 60 feet. He encounters something,  lots of somethings.  It appeared the walls themselves had life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red: "Okay, Ed, throw some incidieries in."

Blue: "HA! I KNEW YOU WERE THERE, YOU BASTARDS!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

Kiel creates more hollowed clones of himself to illuminate the place  and reinforces his mainbody already with the new dragon skin with his nanites,he them start to expand his strings, to try taking over  of whatever was moving in the wall


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Robert places a two more barriers in front of his in place barrier in both Red and Blue: One to catch incoming projectiles, and one to fire them back at their source.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

"Fire in the hole!" Ed threw the bomb into the barrier.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel creates more hollowed clones of himself to illuminate the place  and reinforces his mainbody already with the new dragon skin with his nanites,he them start to expand his strings, to try taking over  of whatever was moving in the wall





Ichypa said:


> Robert places a two more barriers in front of his in place barrier in both Red and Blue: One to catch incoming projectiles, and one to fire them back at their source.





P-X 12 said:


> "Fire in the hole!" Ed threw the bomb into the barrier.



Kiel shucks off 3 more hollow men as he tries to dominate the wall creatures in the darkness. He finds their hide is tough and they are agile, leaping away further into the darkness of the room. Several of his nerves are severed.

The three hollow men walk forward in formation, the lead on is split st the waist by a spinning shadow, the other two are laid low by a hail of rocks, thrown with great force.

Robert creates a catch and release system  at the mouth of the tunnel

Ed chucks some incendiaries into the teleport box. They explode at the location of the first kiel clone. They don't hit anything but the momentary illumination serves to reveal their foes




Roughly 30 could be seen in the flash, adorning the empty spaces in the room, some on the walls and ceiling. Some bore rocks while others brandished shadowy weapons of some sort


Grue Clansmen E3


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

"Robert, make your barrier impermeable." Wrasse said. Robert's barrier changed slightly so that not even molecules of air could pass through. Reaching out to Ed's bombs, Wrasse use Pyrokinesis to encourage the flames to grow into a massive firestorm that engulfed the room beyond. Even if some of the grue survived, thanks to Robert's barrier there would be no air left to breath, all of it consumed by the fire.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "Robert, make your barrier impermeable." Wrasse said. Robert's barrier changed slightly so that not even molecules of air could pass through. Reaching out to Ed's bombs, Wrasse use Pyrokinesis to encourage the flames to grow into a massive firestorm that engulfed the room beyond. Even if some of the grue survived, thanks to Robert's barrier there would be no air left to breath, all of it consumed by the fire.



The fire swells but does grow as wrasse intends, instead serving only to brighten the room tremendously before the incendiary fuel is exhausted


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Noticing that the fire was difficult to ignite, Wrasse remembering how thick the air was. Wrasse used Alter Environment to draw all the moisture and non-combusible particle from the air, using them to form a buffer layer over Robert's defensive barrier, just behind the catch and release system. "Ed throw more bombs in."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrasse draws the moisture and inert particles in the air through roberts barrier, forming an opaque fire shield, ensuring maximum protection

[Youtube]8q-P-bcKQiM[/youtube]


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrasse deciding at random that a different tactic was required, began using Alter Environment in earnest. Reaching far out into the mound behind and before him, Wrasse gathered all the moisture in the heavy air into the room beyond, channelling the moisture from behind them through the barrier Ed had tossed the bombs through, and Robert closing off the link to prevent water from coming back through once the deed was done. The sudden and intense increase of moisture created a flash flood in the room, filling it from top to bottom. Wrasse gave the water a spin, so that if the grue survived drowning, they would be kill or injured by smashing into the walls, ceilings, floors, and each other.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Aeron decides to aid Wrasse's efforts by chilling the air temperature causing the moisture to cool down


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Chunks of ice formed, further smashing into and cutting up the flailing and drowning grue.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

Kiel spam a lot of his nerves reinforced with nanites to protect then from the cold temperature,he uses his nerves to cluster along the all having the best sense possible of their structure and "Wrasse can you do a mindmeld with me? So you can feel through my nerves and use czar to atack what you say?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse draws the moisture and inert particles in the air through roberts barrier, forming an opaque fire shield, ensuring maximum protection
> 
> [Youtube]8q-P-bcKQiM[/youtube]



Wrasse beging drawing all the ambient water vapor he can, intent on drowning the being before him. He has about 5 gallons collected when the force screams to him "MOV-" he yells as 4 shadowy weapons streak through Robert's barrier as if it weren't even there. 1 grazes bang on the side of the head, removing his left eye and half of his face, 1 hits Kiel in the stomach, shooting through him like a knife through butter and leaving a hole the size of a baby before continuing through and severing Robert's right arm at the elbow. 1 hits Ed at a strange angle and sheers his pelvis away near his left hip, the last hits Mika scattering her over the tunnel.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Mikata splatters and begins reforming almost instantly, her purple chunks pooling together swiftly, once again taking on her humanoid shape.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata splatters and begins reforming almost instantly, her purple chunks pooling together swiftly, once again taking on her humanoid shape.



As soon as she reform she begins melting. She can feel something inside her, it doesn't feel right, it feels malevolent. As she pulls herself together she can feel it, growing.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrasse immediately moves to heal Kiel, Robert, and Bang, in that order, with Robert using barriers to keep himself and the others from bleeding out while Wrasse works. He then grabs Ed and Kiel and Force Melds with them, letting three act as one, giving Ed the ability to target with Kiel's senses. Robert opens several teleportation barriers, just in case they were needed, while maintaining the defensive barrier to protect from the rocks.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As soon as she reform she begins melting. She can feel something inside her, it doesn't feel right, it feels malevolent. As she pulls herself together she can feel it, growing.



Mikata, purely on instinct, isolates the malevolent part and attempts to force it out of her body

"~Mister! There's something wrong with Mika-chan~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse immediately moves to heal Kiel, Robert, and Bang, in that order, with Robert using barriers to keep himself and the others from bleeding out while Wrasse works. He then grabs Ed and Kiel and Force Melds with them, letting three act as one, giving Ed the ability to target with Kiel's senses. Robert opens several teleportation barriers, just in case they were needed, while maintaining the defensive barrier to protect from the rocks.



Wrasse begins healing kiel but something was wrong, it was going far to slowly, and the areas he healed were paper thin, the slightest touch causing them to re-rupture and bleed anew. Skin thinner than that on an eye. Wrasse managed to reattach Roberts arm but it is hanging by a thread, the connection is tenuous at best. Wrasse heals bang leaving him with a face resembling burn scars and a blind orb in his left eye socket.

Ed continues to bleed out onto the floor.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata, purely on instinct, isolates the malevolent part and attempts to force it out of her body
> 
> "~Mister! There's something wrong with Mika-chan~!"



Mikas attempts to force out the malevolence only made the spread increase in voracity. For every foot in progress two were lost.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse begins healing kiel but something was wrong, it was going far to slowly, and the areas he healed were paper thin, the slightest touch causing them to re-rupture and bleed anew. Skin thinner than that on an eye. Wrasse managed to reattach Roberts arm but it is hanging by a thread, the connection is tenuous at best. Wrasse heals bang leaving him with a face resembling burn scars and a blind orb in his left eye socket.
> 
> Ed continues to bleed out onto the floor.



Robert's barriers prevent Ed from bleeding out, and Wrasse gets to him.
"What's wrong with these wounds?" Wrasse mutters to himself. "Gonna have to try a different tactic."

Wrasse Force Melds with Robert, the only definitely "good" person on the team. Drawing on the decency of Robert's soul, Wrasse calls forth Force Light, incarnating the light side of the Force, in an attempt to purge the darkness inside the wounds of Robert, Kiel, Ed, and Bang, and try to drive out the malevolence inside Mika-chan.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mikas attempts to force out the malevolence only made the spread increase in voracity. For every foot in progress two were lost.



Mikata, in despair, simply abandons it, taking Mister Shiny and the Emprah Stingah with her

The purple splits away from the corruption completely


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata, in despair, simply abandons it, taking Mister Shiny and the Emprah Stingah with her
> 
> The purple splits away from the corruption completely



Mika splits the salvageable parts of of body away, barely 1/3rd of her mass is left


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

She reaches Robert, "~Mister! Mika-chan needs food~!"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ed gains Kiel's information on the positioning of these beasts. Feeling Wrasse's healing spit failing, he ignores the pain coming from his pelvis, pulls out Maleficarum and fires upon the more vulnerable of the group.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Robert's barriers prevent Ed from bleeding out, and Wrasse gets to him.
> "What's wrong with these wounds?" Wrasse mutters to himself. "Gonna have to try a different tactic."
> 
> Wrasse Force Melds with Robert, the only definitely "good" person on the team. Drawing on the decency of Robert's soul, Wrasse calls forth Force Light, incarnating the light side of the Force, in an attempt to purge the darkness inside the wounds of Robert, Kiel, Ed, and Bang, and try to drive out the malevolence inside Mika-chan.



Wrasse manages to stop eds bleeding when the next volley struck, 5 more shadowy weapons peirce the barrier. Takime is hit in the right shin, freeing her of her foot, and wrasse suffers a bowling ball sized chunk taken out of his side as the prine ed is struck again, center mass.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse manages to stop eds bleeding when the next volley struck, 5 more shadowy weapons peirce the barrier. Takime is hit in the right shin, freeing her of her foot, and wrasse suffers a bowling ball sized chunk taken out of his side as the prine ed is struck again, center mass.



Wrasse blocks out the pain, and uses the Force and Kiel's senses to track the shadow bolt back to their sources, as well as finding any similar sources, and unleashes Oblivificarus's full power In several pin point attacks to destroy every grue capable of attacking through the barrier. He turns back to Ed, who was in the worst danger.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed gains Kiel's information on the positioning of these beasts. Feeling Wrasse's healing spit failing, he ignores the pain coming from his pelvis, pulls out Maleficarum and fires upon the more vulnerable of the group.



Ignoring the hole where his diaphragm should be Ed let's loose a volley of 6 shots. With kiel feeding him sensory information in realtime all of his shots were successful hits. 

One Grue is shot in the cheekbone, a wide gash opens
Two are Shot in the skull, they drop
One is shot in the eye, it drops
Two are shot center mass, they stumble but remain standing


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse blocks out the pain, and uses the Force and Kiel's senses to track the shadow bolt back to their sources, as well as finding any similar sources, and unleashes Oblivificarus's full power In several pin point attacks to destroy every grue capable of attacking through the barrier. He turns back to Ed, who was in the worst danger.



Using Kiel's sensory feedback wrasse puts everything he has into oblivificarus and attempts to stop the assault, he targets the 6 grue currently holding shadowy weapons and hits him with a full power split shot, they were dead before their skeletons hit the floor.

He turns back to ed who now barea a head sized hole in his abdomen and begins healing him, like the others it is slow and inefficient


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Robert, in a flash of brilliance, opens his hammersatchel and a huge portion of his food that he has stored in there to feed Mika-chan.

Wrasse continues to treat the team's wounds and Robert keeps everyone from bleeding out, and Czar Palladium is allert to intercept incoming attacks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse manages to stop eds bleeding when the next volley struck, 5 more shadowy weapons peirce the barrier. Takime is hit in the right shin, freeing her of her foot, and wrasse suffers a bowling ball sized chunk taken out of his side as the prine ed is struck again, center mass.



*"Oh you're kidding me, you losers can't even handle this much?"* An anger mark appears on her head
She transforms once again a watery dragon surrounds her as it does so. 

The armor serves as a temporary support replacement for her foot
A blue symbol appears in front of her in the direction of all of the enemies she puts her hand in front of it along with what little water Wrasse gathered to enhance it further
"Freeze!"
Freezing energy powered by shinso flows through the symbol and covers the surrounding area she directed (the enemy) it at into icecubes


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Mika-chan opens wide, and devours the food hungrily, her mass now restored to combat worthy status, she strides past the barrier, fully purple, and prepared to engage her enemies under the cover fire of Ed's sniper rifle.

Takime's freezing energy sweeps over Mikata, her outer layer crisps, turns brittle, then shatters, as the slime girl then charges forward


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Robert, in a flash of brilliance, opens his hammersatchel and a huge portion of his food that he has stored in there to feed Mika-chan.
> 
> Wrasse continues to treat the team's wounds and Robert keeps everyone from bleeding out, and Czar Palladium is allert to intercept incoming attacks.



Robert dumps the last of his food onto the ground, while wrasses tends to his own and Takime's wounds under the watchful eye of czar palladium

Through kiel Wrasse, kiel, and ed see the true begin shuffling, some going down the tunnel and msome disappearing into cracks and crevices in the walls. In the end there are 3 left in the room, poised somewhat defensively.

In the tunnel behind the compmatriots there is a sound

Clack, clack, clack, clack, clack


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ed coughs up a mouthful of blood. He feels searing pain around his abdomen and nothing in his abdomen. While being healed by Wrasse, he takes aim at the grue and fires once more.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Mika and Takemi stride through the barrier and are alarmed to see only 3 grue remaining.  Two of them show no hesitation as they attack, the third hangs back, observing.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrasse Force Melds the entire party together, letting everyone share information. He continues healing, using a bit of Force light to try and cleanse wounds.

Robert puts up a barrier behind the party and along the sides as well.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Mikata charges at the Grue closest to her, not looking back at the figure approaching her compatriots as she tackles into her target.

"~EMPRAH STINGAH~!"

The slime girl attempts to inject herself into her stunned target


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika and Takemi stride through the barrier and are alarmed to see only 3 grue remaining.  Two of them show no hesitation as they attack, the third hangs back, observing.



Takime simply summons her gun sword, makes a copy of it and starts firing from both hands at the 3 grue.


Ichypa said:


> Wrasse Force Melds the entire party together, letting everyone share information. He continues healing, using a bit of Force light to try and cleanse wounds.
> 
> Robert puts up a barrier behind the party and along the sides as well.



Wrasse is hit with corrupt thoughts full of Hatred and pain by Takime, thoughts that would make mortals go insane.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime simply summons her gun sword, makes a copy of it and starts firing from both hands at the 3 grue.
> 
> 
> Wrasse is hit with corrupt thoughts full of Hatred and pain by Takime, thoughts that would make mortals go insane.



Wrasse has seen worse when he fought the shoggoth hybrid, and in any case the combine consciousness of the group is strong enough to withstand Takime's angst.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

The Grue split off, bouncing off walls at evasive angles before leaping in. The true attacking takime is sheathed in a layer of ice, ceasing his movements and causing him to crash into the ground. The True attacking Mika gets stabbed by emprah stingy, it is then she realizes that not only do they look like the walls but their hide is extremely similar. Stingy fails to pierce but a shot from Ed opens a hold and she plunges the demonic straw home, siphon the life clouds of the grue 

The third grue makes the first noise any of them had made thus far by roaring a great bellow, a cloud of green gas accompanies this roar.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime simply summons her gun sword, makes a copy of it and starts firing from both hands at the 3 grue.
> 
> 
> Wrasse is hit with corrupt thoughts full of Hatred and pain by Takime, thoughts that would make mortals go insane.



Takime begins firing her guns into the captive grue, executing it coldly.

The third grue roars again, louder this time, more green gas is released


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Takime transforms into her wind dragon form and makes a concentrated wind barrier warding it off of the party easily and back onto the Grue then continues to shoot bullets with one hand.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Takime begins firing her guns into the captive grue, executing it coldly.
> 
> The third grue roars again, louder this time, more green gas is released



Aeron voids the air around the third grue, nullifying all sound it creates and stripping it of oxygen.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ed, feeling slightly more alive, takes aim at the yelling grue and fires at it's head.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime transforms into her wind dragon form and makes a concentrated wind barrier warding it off of the party easily and back onto the Grue then continues to shoot bullets with one hand.





Sabl?s said:


> Aeron voids the air around the third grue, nullifying all sound it creates and stripping it of oxygen.





P-X 12 said:


> Ed, feeling slightly more alive, takes aim at the yelling grue and fires at it's head.



Takime blows the gas away as aeron voids the air around the grue, robbing it of its voice. Ed inclines his head slightly "Yippie kayah friend" and fires a single shot, hitting the grue between the eyes dropping it dead.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Aeron focuses his attention on the sounds beneath/behind  them and tries to scan the enemy via sonar.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ed looks at Bang, saying "What the hell are you doing?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Takime quickly reverts and sews her leg shut to stop the bleeding and transforms into her dragon water form again on the ready to turn into liquid to avoid an attack.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Bang continues on killing the helpless grues stuck in the ice. Thus far 8 of them have been killed.





P-X 12 said:


> Ed takes aim at the remaining grue and takes six shots for six grue.
> 
> _I nearly died due to this, I'm getting more than four kills out of this._



Wrasse watches his teammates attack imaginary grue and wonders about the presence of hallucinogens.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Mikata licks her lips, satisfied by the first meal, she proceeds to devour the headless corpse Ed had just produced


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

The clacking gets louder 

CLACKCLACKCLACKCLACKCLACK


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Aeron directs the team's attention to the ever-present cackling.

"So do we run or? This tunnel thing isn't really doing it for me."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The clacking gets louder
> 
> CLACKCLACKCLACKCLACKCLACK



Wrasse draws shinsoo from the rest of the party through the Force Meld, and fires a blast of immense force down the tunnel behind then with Oblivificarus.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Mikata moves over to the Gruesicle that Takime had left behind, then devours that as well.

Bang moves in front of Mikata, arms raised warily in defense


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse draws shinsoo from the rest of the party through the Force Meld, and fires a blast of immense force down the tunnel behind then with Oblivificarus.


The connection to Takime is severed immediately as he tries by Takime herself


Zhen Chan said:


> The clacking gets louder
> 
> CLACKCLACKCLACKCLACKCLACK



Takime hides as a liquid puddle casually waiting to find out what that is about
If anything tries to drink her or contain her it gets turned into a permanent icecube.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse draws shinsoo from the rest of the party through the Force Meld, and fires a blast of immense force down the tunnel behind then with Oblivificarus.



"Buzz off, fly." A voice unfamiliar to Wrasse shuts off his connection to Aeron before stealing his shinsoo


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse draws shinsoo from the rest of the party through the Force Meld, and fires a blast of immense force down the tunnel behind then with Oblivificarus.



Robert's shinsoo was prevented from leaving his body by a thin, film-like barrier surrounding his skin.

Meanwhile, he focused on strengthening his barrier and preparing an escape route.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> The connection to Takime is severed immediately as he tries by Takime herself
> 
> 
> Takime hides as a liquid puddle casually waiting to find out what that is about
> If anything tries to drink her or contain her it gets turned into a permanent icecube.





Sabl?s said:


> "Buzz off, fly." A voice unfamiliar to Wrasse shuts off his connection to Aeron before stealing his shinsoo





manidk said:


> Robert's shinsoo was prevented from leaving his body by a thin, film-like barrier surrounding his skin.
> 
> Meanwhile, he focused on strengthening his barrier and preparing an escape route.



Due to lack of power, Wrasse's attack fails to go off. Wrasse returns to healing.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

Kiel extend his nerves even further in the place as well as he now uuse his left arm to ilumminate even more the place,illuminating where was dark and not let the light fades where the group was


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrasse draws from EVERYBODY as he blindly fires the beam down the tunnel. The clacking becomes erratic and shouts are heard.

Soon figures are seen running into view, it is Jace Yung, The silver haired boy and four others from your group






"Who just did that?" Asks Jace evenly


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Bang keeps his Shinsoo focused on himself and nulls any of oblivicarius' attempts to take his Shinsoo.


TehChron said:


> Mikata moves over to the Gruesicle that Takime had left behind, then devours that as well.
> 
> Bang moves in front of Mikata, arms raised warily in defense



Bang realized that attempting to defend Mikata is useless. She is both stronger than him and he doesn't wanna be caught in the cross fire. 

He shifts himself next to Miakta to cover her side instead.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Takime stays in a puddle like state watching


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse draws from EVERYBODY as he blindly fires the beam down the tunnel. The clacking becomes erratic and shouts are heard.
> 
> Soon figures are seen running into view, it is Jace Yung, The silver haired boy and four others from your group
> 
> ...



"~Bang, why did you do that~?!" Mika-chan pouts loudly, stamping her foot and staring at the traitor


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse draws from EVERYBODY as he blindly fires the beam down the tunnel. The clacking becomes erratic and shouts are heard.
> 
> Soon figures are seen running into view, it is Jace Yung, The silver haired boy and four others from your group
> 
> ...



"Some familiar faces, I see. We were just finishing up with our prey and you just happened to get in the way; no harm. no foul, I'd say." Aeron shrugged as he pointed towards the injured as proof of his claim.


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "~Bang, why did you do that~?!" Mika-chan pouts loudly, stamping her foot and staring at the traitor



Robert steps forward.  "Ignore the child, she's easily excitable."

He directs the newcomer's view onto the Grue corpses.

"We were firing at the last of these guys when they decided to vanish on us, I apologize for the errant fire, we weren't expecting to meet anyone else so soon."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Jace nods with a faint smile, he immediately see through the lie but makes no attempt to out you.

The silverhaired boy and the man in white stand silently in the back, exchanging glances that likely had paragraphs of thought behind them

The red haired man giggles inappropriately and winks at Aeron. Aaron feels his sphincter slam shut involuntarily.

The yellow eyed boy walks forward dragging his fingers along the wall, leaving furrows as deep as his fingers. "Didn't your whore mothers teach you trash to look before you leap." On his face is plastered a look of infinitly smug superiority. He clenches his fist taking a large chunk out of the wall, grinding it to dust as he hold it before his face

The boy with piercings grabs him by the shoulder "Now now Terrigon I'm sure it was a mistake." He move his hand from Terrigon's shoulder to his head and ruffles his hair playfully.  He approaches with a smile and holds his hand out "Excuse my friend, he can be a bit hot blooded at times. I am Viper Genus, pleased to make your acquaintance." He bows politely, hand still extended toward Robert.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Mikats waves energetically at the newcomers


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikats waves energetically at the newcomers



The man in white looks bemused, the silver haired boy is something between stoic and irritated. The red haired man waves back even blowing a few kisses.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Aeron tests his monocle on all newcomers


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The boy with piercings grabs him by the shoulder "Now now Terrigon I'm sure it was a mistake." He move his hand from Terrigon's shoulder to his head and ruffles his hair playfully.  He approaches with a smile and holds his hand out "Excuse my friend, he can be a bit hot blooded at times. I am Viper Genus, pleased to make your acquaintance." He bows politely, hand still extended toward Robert.



"_This probably isn't the best idea, but oh well..._"

"Oh, no problem at all, my team should've had the sense to hold off, anyways."

Robert puts his arm out to return the man's handshake, the arm was still being held together by a small, invisible barrier.

"Robert, just Robert, no last names where I'm from."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron tests his monocle on all newcomers



Jace was still lime green
Terrigon was  Mild yellow
The Red haired man was deep orange
The man in white was a fresh green
The silver haired boy was less orange than before, more yellow than anything
Viper was Blood Red


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "_This probably isn't the best idea, but oh well..._"
> 
> "Oh, no problem at all, my team should've had the sense to hold off, anyways."
> 
> ...



Viper gingerly shakes Robert's hand "Please forgive my friend for his manner. No need for us to act uncivilized. We are teammates after all" he winks


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The man in white looks bemused, the silver haired boy is something between stoic and irritated. The red haired man waves back even blowing a few kisses.



Mika-chan giggles cutely

"~Heeeey! Mister redhead looks fun! Does Mister Redhead wanna play with Mika-chan~?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

_Yeah, this is bad. If any one of them decides to fight and the others follow, we're fucked._ Ed looks around at the man with piercings. _He seems against fighting us now. We could use that to our advantage. Still, any one willing to name themselves after a snake is probably shifty._ He turns to look at their exit, making sure nothing's in his way for a mad dash towards it if need be.



TehChron said:


> Mika-chan giggles cutely
> 
> "~Heeeey! Mister redhead looks fun! Does Mister Redhead wanna play with Mika-chan~?"



"Mika, don't bother them right now."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mika-chan giggles cutely
> 
> "~Heeeey! Mister redhead looks fun! Does Mister Redhead wanna play with Mika-chan~?"



"What kind of game did you have in mind little one?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jace was still lime green
> Terrigon was  Mild yellow
> The Red haired man was deep orange
> The man in white was a fresh green
> ...



Noticing Viper's intent, glances at Robert, his expression warning the barrier user that Genus was not to be trusted. He then takes his attention to the Silver-haired boy, pulls a fan out of his pocket and waves

"We meet again Assassin-boy, you forgot to tell me your name when you walked-off before."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "What kind of game did you have in mind little one?"



The slime girl places her finger to her lips in wonder,

"~Uuuum...Mika-chan wants to play tag! Can Mika-chan be it~?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

"Let bygones be bygones, for sure."

Robert backs away from the man, doing his best to look both calm and free of openings at the same time.  He joins the rest of the group, nodding at Aeron, mouthing "_I know._"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The slime girl places her finger to her lips in wonder,
> 
> "~Uuuum...Mika-chan wants to play tag! Can Mika-chan be it~?"



"I'll count to 10, let's play"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I'll count to 10, let's play"



Mikata cheers energetically

"~Let's go~!"

The slime girl turns completely purple in her adult form, and launches herself at the redhead


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Let bygones be bygones, for sure."
> 
> Robert backs away from the man, doing his best to look both calm and free of openings at the same time.  He joins the rest of the group, nodding at Aeron, mouthing "_I know._"



Viper claps his hands together "Ah I'm so glad we could settle this with civility and couth." He rubs his hands through his hair. "Next order of business, there are only 2 seedlings in the mound and Group A has already acquired and returned one." His face becomes grave.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata cheers energetically
> 
> "~Let's go~!"
> 
> The slime girl turns completely purple in her adult form, and launches herself at the redhead



"10"



Mika hits The red hair man full steam and collapses to the ground, devouring an empty shirt. The redhaired man stands behind her shirt less, a 2 of spades in his hand. "My turn" in a movement so graceful it almost appears in slow motion he slashes the card across, a blade of force cuts deeply into the walls and ground. "Whoops I slipped again." He says feigning greif

Mika pops up and pulls herself together "Imma gonna get you!!!" The redhead man is shocked but then begins smiling wickedly shinshoo pouring off his body "Looks like I'm going to have to slip harder." A 5 of hearts is in his hand.

He starts bringing it forward when Jace catches his wrist, he whirls in place meeting Jace's eyes, shinsoo raging. 

"Not. Here." Jace states calmly. The redhead calms immediately "What a spoil sport. We were just playing."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Mikata grumbles in agreement with the redhead

"~Fuuuu. Ok, Mister! Let's play this again some other time! It'll be your turn to tag Mika-chan, okay~?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper claps his hands together "Ah I'm so glad we could settle this with civility and couth." He rubs his hands through his hair. "Next order of business, there are only 2 seedlings in the mound and Group A has already acquired and returned one." His face becomes grave.



_Aaaand there it is._

"Hey Wrasse, can Czar solve this problem?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Noticing Viper's intent, glances at Robert, his expression warning the barrier user that Genus was not to be trusted. He then takes his attention to the Silver-haired boy, pulls a fan out of his pocket and waves
> 
> "We meet again Assassin-boy, you forgot to tell me your name when you walked-off before."


The silver haired boy gives aeron a despondent look "*sigh* Call me... Magni."


TehChron said:


> Mikata grumbles in agreement with the redhead
> 
> "~Fuuuu. Ok, Mister! Let's play this again some other time! It'll be your turn to tag Mika-chan, okay~?"



"Okaaaaaay" *heart wink*


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Bang asks the other team "So, how did you guys figure out that there are only 2 seedlings? The proctor didn't even know how many there were."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Bang asks the other team "So, how did you guys figure out that there are only 2 seedlings? The proctor didn't even know how many there were."



"I shall address that." The man in white speaks up. "My name is John, people Call me Samuari John. I was able to discerned both the location and the quantity of seedlings with my sight beyond sight." He draws his sword and hold it before his face "Sword of my Ancestors, give me Sight beyond sight!" His eyes began to shine feircely with white light. "There were one many seedlings, but now there are few, only two were spared from the sickness of the barkflesh."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The silver haired boy gives aeron a despondent look "*sigh* Call me... Magni."
> 
> 
> "Okaaaaaay" *heart wink*



Mikata turns back towards Jace, as if just barely registering his existence.

"~Ah! It's Green Mister! How'd you all get here before us~?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Okaaaaaay" *heart wink*


Takime couldn't take it anymore her pride is being hurt by this.
She slowly reforms from liquid
"Hey guy, guy with the red hair. I want to ask you a question."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The silver haired boy gives aeron a despondent look "*sigh* Call me... Magni."



"The pleasure's mine, I feel this is the start of a beautiful relationship." Aeron walks up to Magni and shakes his hand. "Although, you really should choose some of your 'friends' more wisely." Aeron refers to the yellow-eyed boy. His fan still hiding his over-arching grin



> "I shall address that." The man in white speaks up. "My name is John, people Call me Samuari John. I was able to discerned both the location and the quantity of seedlings with my sight beyond sight." He draws his sword and hold it before his face "Sword of my Ancestors, give me Sight beyond sight!" His eyes began to shine feircely with white light. "There were one many seedlings, but now there are few, only two were spared from the sickness of the barkflesh."



"That's quite the magnificent weapon you've got there, my friend. More to the point, one of us is capable of cloning a seedling to perfection. I'd say it would be in our best interest to work together?" Aeron said as his attention now focused on the samurai


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper claps his hands together "Ah I'm so glad we could settle this with civility and couth." He rubs his hands through his hair. "Next order of business, there are only 2 seedlings in the mound and Group A has already acquired and returned one." His face becomes grave.



Robert's eyes widen briefly before shrinking in, his good hand scratching his chin as he paces around, keeping an eye on the other team.

"I see, that is certainly a problem.  I'll present a few things to you, then.  One, a question:  Would you gents have any idea where the second is?  Two, a proposition:  Would you be adverse to the idea of joining together with us until such a time as we can find the next one?  Three, a statement:  We have the means to clone the seedlings, hinging upon our survival, of course."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata turns back towards Jace, as if just barely registering his existence.
> 
> "~Ah! It's Green Mister! How'd you all get here before us~?"


"There are many intersections within these tunnels child. You can end up anywhere if you try hard enough."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime couldn't take it anymore her pride is being hurt by this.
> She slowly reforms from liquid
> "Hey guy, guy with the red hair. I want to ask you a question."


"Yuuuuuuuuuus?" *heartwinkheartwinkheartwink*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Yuuuuuuuuuus?" *heartwinkheartwinkheartwink*


Takime pulls out a picture of her having sex with Urek and points to him with no shame, his face is visible
"You're the type that looks for strong prey right? This man right here, you'd surely be interested in him."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "There are many intersections within these tunnels child. You can end up anywhere if you try hard enough."


Mikata nods her head up and down excitedly, amazed by this revelation

"~That's really cool, Mister! But Mika-chan got hurt by some of those weird lizard guys earlier, so Mika-chan was thinking of paying them back! Do you know if there's a tunnel that takes Mika-chan to a way to do that~?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert's eyes widen briefly before shrinking in, his good hand scratching his chin as he paces around, keeping an eye on the other team.
> 
> "I see, that is certainly a problem.  I'll present a few things to you, then.  One, a question:  Would you gents have any idea where the second is?  Two, a proposition:  Would you be adverse to the idea of joining together with us until such a time as we can find the next one?  Three, a statement:  We have the means to clone the seedlings, hinging upon our survival, of course."


Jace answers "We know exactly where it is, but out our friend John has elected to only tell us after we ensure the survival of as many of Group D as possible." John nods. "And I could hardly ensure your survival if we weren't together, wouldnt risk tarnishing my good name in such a fashion."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime pulls out a picture of her having sex with Urek and points to him with no shame, his face is visible
> "You're the type that looks for strong prey right? This man right here, you'd surely be interested in him."


The redhaired manwipes some drool off the side of his mouth


"Oh my he looks *DELICIOUS*."


TehChron said:


> Mikata nods her head up and down excitedly, amazed by this revelation
> 
> "~That's really cool, Mister! But Mika-chan got hurt by some of those weird lizard guys earlier, so Mika-chan was thinking of paying them back! Do you know if there's a tunnel that takes Mika-chan to a way to do that~?"



Jace pats Mika on the head "There will be plenty of time for that later child, but first the seedling."


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jace answers "We know exactly where it is, but out our friend John has elected to only tell us after we ensure the survival of as many of Group D as possible." John nods. "And I could hardly ensure your survival if we weren't together, wouldnt risk tarnishing my good name in such a fashion."



"Sounds like this could be the start to a wonderful partnership, then."  Robert grinned, almost imperceptibly.

"You guys drinkers?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jace answers "We know exactly where it is, but out our friend John has elected to only tell us after we ensure the survival of as many of Group D as possible." John nods. "And I could hardly ensure your survival if we weren't together, wouldnt risk tarnishing my good name in such a fashion."





> Jace pats Mika on the head "There will be plenty of time for that later child, but first the seedling."


Mikata nods sadly as Jace pats her head, before trotting over to John.

"~Hey, hey, Samurai Mister! Can you tell Mika-chan if someone is in D-block~?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods sadly as Jace pats her head, before trotting over to John.
> 
> "~Hey, hey, Samurai Mister! Can you tell Mika-chan if someone is in D-block~?"



John scratched his head "I suppose I could, who do you seek child?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Sounds like this could be the start to a wonderful partnership, then."  Robert grinned, almost imperceptibly.
> 
> "You guys drinkers?"



Everyone shakes their head, except Terrigion who nods greedily


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The redhaired manwipes some drool off the side of his mouth
> 
> "Oh my he looks *DELICIOUS*."
> \



"Oh he most certainly is. He'd love to meet you later as well."
Takime starts to put the picture away then stands up
"I hope he appreciates the favor's I do him."


Zhen Chan said:


> Jace pats Mika on the head "There will be plenty of time for that later child, but first the seedling."


Takime reverts

*"You seem knowledgeable, how does one heal these wounds?"*
Takime points to her sewn up and severed foot


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Everyone shakes their head, except Terrigion who nods greedily



Robert tosses Terrigon a few different bottles of alcohol from the hotel before nodding at the others.

"Damn shame, this shit's pretty good."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh he most certainly is. He'd love to meet you later as well."
> Takime starts to put the picture away then stands up
> "I hope he appreciates the favor's I do him."
> 
> ...



"Yes, please tell us if you know." Wrasse said. "I've had terrible difficulty healing them."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh he most certainly is. He'd love to meet you later as well."
> Takime starts to put the picture away then stands up
> "I hope he appreciates the favor's I do him."
> 
> ...



"Grue shadow weapons have an entrophic force about them, they are quite nasty. However Grue blood directly on the wound will help ease the symptoms until proper treatment can be received."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> John scratched his head "I suppose I could, who do you seek child?"



Mikata slowly begins transforming, taking on a familiar shape:



She begins talking in the same voice as the girl from her memories,

"~She attacked me and Mister Wrasse last night when we helped her with some people attacking her. Mister Wrasse was nice and just watched, while Mika-chan beat her silly! Tee hee~!" 

Mikata reverts back into her adult form at this, her hand curled in an angry pout

"~But then Mister Wrasse saved her from Mika-chans attack! And when Mika-chan tried to be her friend, she summoned her big meanie bear and left! She was really RUDE! Mika-chan wants to know if she's in Group D, too~!"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Grue shadow weapons have an entrophic force about them, they are quite nasty. However Grue blood directly on the wound will help ease the symptoms until proper treatment can be received."


"Even the left side of my face and eye?" Bang asks pointing to his face.


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Grue shadow weapons have an entrophic force about them, they are quite nasty. However Grue blood directly on the wound will help ease the symptoms until proper treatment can be received."



Robert picks up a couple of the Grue bodies laying around, wringing them out in barriers into empty beer bottles and begins passing them around.

"Wrasse, I'm going to assume that you are "proper treatment."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Grue shadow weapons have an entrophic force about them, they are quite nasty. However Grue blood directly on the wound will help ease the symptoms until proper treatment can be received."



While Mika-chan had eaten the three Grue that had remained behind, Wrasse ahd noticed that she's skipped over the four Ed had shot and killed earlier. He went over and pulled out his tools, extracting the grue blood for treatment and later use.

"Robert, can I borrow a sheet?" he asked, once he was finish extracting the blood.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Grue shadow weapons have an entrophic force about them, they are quite nasty. However Grue blood directly on the wound will help ease the symptoms until proper treatment can be received."



*"Anything else like that around here?"*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata slowly begins transforming, taking on a familiar shape:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"I see, that is an interesting story. Sword of my Ancestors, Give me sight beyond sight." He stands motions for a bit before lowering his sword. "I did not see her among any of the groups."



JoJo said:


> "Even the left side of my face and eye?" Bang asks pointing to his face.



Jace shrugs, "I don't know about the eye. Coin flip I suppose."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jace shrugs, "I don't know about the eye. Coin flip I suppose."


"Well, 50/50 are really good odds in a gamble. I suppose I'll still try it. I asked thinking I wouldn't have a chance. This is better than I hoped."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I see, that is an interesting story. Sword of my Ancestors, Give me sight beyond sight." He stands motions for a bit before lowering his sword. "I did not see her among any of the groups."
> "



*"Say, can you see anything with that?"*
Takime pulls out the impure picture taken with Urek again and points
*"Can you find him?"*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Anything else like that around here?"*



"The Dragon Graveyard is a delicate ecosystem, and by delicate I mean horrifyingly lethal. Pick your steps carefully."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I see, that is an interesting story. Sword of my Ancestors, Give me sight beyond sight." He stands motions for a bit before lowering his sword. "I did not see her among any of the groups."



Mikata nods sadly, turning away from the Samurai.

"~Thanks, Mister Samurai. Mika-chan just really wanted to settle her score with that Assbreaker girl...~"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "The Dragon Graveyard is a delicate ecosystem, and by delicate I mean horrifyingly lethal. Pick your steps carefully."



"Do you think there are any other beasts with entrophic force? And should we take some extra grue blood just in case?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

While Robert drags his feet to give Wrasse a blanket, Wrasse crouched down and examines one of the fallen shadow weapon. He tentatively reaches out to touch it with the force, to see if its safe to pick up.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Say, can you see anything with that?"*
> Takime pulls out the impure picture taken with Urek again and points
> *"Can you find him?"*


John begins blushing furiously, his face turns beet red and his nosenbegins bleeding. "I uh... miss..do you .. Uh.. Have a less obscene picture." He stuttered through the entire sentence. Steam could practically be seen coming from his ears


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert picks up a couple of the Grue bodies laying around, wringing them out in barriers into empty beer bottles and begins passing them around.
> 
> "Wrasse, I'm going to assume that you are "proper treatment."





Ichypa said:


> While Mika-chan had eaten the three Grue that had remained behind, Wrasse ahd noticed that she's skipped over the four Ed had shot and killed earlier. He went over and pulled out his tools, extracting the grue blood for treatment and later use.
> 
> "Robert, can I borrow a sheet?" he asked, once he was finish extracting the blood.





> While Robert drags his feet to give Wrasse a blanket, Wrasse crouched down and examines one of the fallen shadow weapon. He tentatively reaches out to touch it with the force, to see if its safe to pick up.



While Wrasse drags his feet on answering Robert's statement, he tosses Wrasse a white sheet, cringing a bit as he does so.

Robert rubs a bit of the Grue blood on his wound before asking Wrasse again to heal it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> John begins blushing furiously, his face turns beet red and his nosenbegins bleeding. "I uh... miss..do you .. Uh.. Have a less obscene picture." He stuttered through the entire sentence. Steam could practically be seen coming from his ears



Takime covers the best bits with her hands just showing Urek's face, showing it again and gives the samurai a strange look


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods sadly, turning away from the Samurai.
> 
> "~Thanks, Mister Samurai. Mika-chan just really wanted to settle her score with that Assbreaker girl...~"



Magni shifts slightly, pretending not to listen. Terrigon makes no attempt to hide his curiosity as he guzzles a bottle of gin.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods sadly, turning away from the Samurai.
> 
> "~Thanks, Mister Samurai. Mika-chan just really wanted to settle her score with that Assbreaker girl...~"



"Wait, Assbreaker? You fought Rapetrain's family in that fight?! Why didn!t you tell me?" 

Ed goes through a minor panic attack.

"Please don't be Ira's kid, please don't be Ira's kid... Please don't be Rapetrain's either, but definitely don't make it Ira's kid."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Magni shifts slightly, pretending not to listen



Mikata's predatory instincts latch onto the moment of weakness

"~Uumm, hey, Mister, does the name Assbreaker mean anything to you~?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Wait, Assbreaker? You fought Rapetrain's family in that fight?! Why didn!t you tell me?"
> 
> Ed goes through a minor panic attack.
> 
> "Please don't be Ira's kid, please don't be Ira's kid... Please don't be Rapetrain's either, but definitely don't make it Ira's kid."



"~Mika-chan doesnt know who those are! All Mika-chan knows is that she summoned a mean bear and fought dirty! With fire! But Mika-chan dropped a building on her and almost NOMMED her until Mister Wrasse reminded me that it's best to be friends, tee hee~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime covers the best bits with her hands just showing Urek's face, showing it again and gives the samurai a strange look



John once again summons the sight, it is only up for a second before it stops. "The sight relies on my unwavering concentration, but even the little I could see was recognizable. That man is within the mound"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Takime looks over to Wrasse while waiting for the Samurai
*"Can you heal my foot along with the rest of me?"*


Zhen Chan said:


> John once again summons the sight, it is only up for a second before it stops. "The sight relies on my unwavering concentration, but even the little I could see was recognizable. That man is within the mound"


*
"Know the Direction?*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata's predatory instincts latch onto the moment of weakness
> 
> "~Uumm, hey, Mister, does the name Assbreaker mean anything to you~?"



"Of course not." He replies stone faced


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime looks over to Wrasse while waiting for the Samurai
> *"Can you heal my foot along with the rest of me?"*
> 
> *
> "Know the Direction?*



John points his sword straight down, face ashen


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> While Wrasse drags his feet on answering Robert's statement, he tosses Wrasse a white sheet, cringing a bit as he does so.
> 
> Robert rubs a bit of the Grue blood on his wound before asking Wrasse again to heal it.



Wrasse heals everyone, duly impressing the newcomers with his unique methods, and then uses the sheet trick up the six shadow spears without touching them. Once the weapons were wrapped in the sheet, Wrasse again reached out to touch them with the Force and see if they were safe to touch with bare flesh.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

While still waiting for his response Bang does the same. "Wrasse can you heal my wounds to?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> John points his sword straight down, face ashen




*"Straight down?*
Takime looks at the red haired man and shrugs


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse heals everyone, duly impressing the newcomers with his unique methods, and then uses the sheet trick up the six shadow spears without touching them. Once the weapons were wrapped in the sheet, Wrasse again reached out to touch them with the Force and see if they were safe to touch with bare flesh.



Everyone bore scars but where functionally fully healed.

Wrasse inspects the weapons, the dark energy that had marked them was quickly losing potency


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ed looks at the spears. "What do you make of it Wrasse?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Of course not." He replies stone faced



The slime girls face leans in, violating his personal space.

"~Hmmmmmmm. Mika-chan doesn't believe you~"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Everyone bore scars but where functionally fully healed.
> 
> Wrasse inspects the weapons, the dark energy that had marked them was quickly losing potency



Wrasse quickly felt for the dark energy, in an attempt to memorize its feeling, its vibrations and signature, so that he could try and replicate the energy later on. Being able to pierce through barriers and slow the healing of wound would be most useful.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "~Mika-chan doesnt know who those are! All Mika-chan knows is that she summoned a mean bear and fought dirty! With fire! But Mika-chan dropped a building on her and almost NOMMED her until Mister Wrasse reminded me that it's best to be friends, tee hee~!"



Ed rubs his temples. "Okay, that girl is related to the guy who owns the 'you-know what,'"  he says, referring to the ring. "If and when we run into her again, I'm gonna try and get some info. Please don't start anything, okay?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The slime girls face leans in, violating his personal space.
> 
> "~Hmmmmmmm. Mika-chan doesn't believe you~"



In the face of massive breasts magni begins sweating profusely but his face remains set "Nope, no idea who this grasssnaper person is."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed rubs his temples. "Okay, if and when we run into her, I'm gonna try and get some info. Please don't start anything, okay?"



"~'Kay~!"

Mikata then spots the spears on the ground. She walks over to one of the ones that no longer had the entropic energy on it, and began inspecting it to see how it compared to the tip of her Emprah Stingah


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

*~*



Zhen Chan said:


> In the face of massive breasts magni begins sweating profusely but his face remains set "Nope, no idea who this grasssnaper person is."



The slime girl struts back over, this time leaning in even further

"~Grassnaper? Mika-chan doesn't know who that is~" Her form reverts to its traditional human hues, leaning into the boy, "~But Mika-chan wants to know what you know about...Assbreakers~?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> In the face of massive breasts magni begins sweating profusely but his face remains set "Nope, no idea who this grasssnaper person is."



Takime walks over to Magni they bump into mika-chans
*"How old are you? You look like you are 12. Not that it's to much of a surprise considering she's four days old or something."*
Takime's breasts are even larger than Mika-chans and they hang in front of his face. One of them slips out while she points over to mika-chan telling how old she is.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ed's face hangs with an expression somewhere between embarrassment and laughter.


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Robert gazes upon Mika's interaction, grinning slightly as he does so, flexing his new arm.  He places the rest of the bottle of Grue blood within his satchel before the satchel disappears from sight.

Robert joins Wrasse in observing the shadow weapons.  He places one in a barrier, hoping to see if the shadow properties will remain within it while sealed.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The slime girl struts back over, this time leaning in even further
> 
> "~Grassnaper? Mika-chan doesn't know who that is~" Her form reverts to its traditional human hues, leaning into the boy, "~But Mika-chan wants to know what you know about...Assbreakers~?"





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime walks over to Magni they bump into mika-chans
> *"How old are you? You look like you are 12. Not that it's to much of a surprise considering she's four days old or something."*
> Takime's breasts are even larger than Mika-chans and they hang in front of his face. One of them slips out while she points over to mika-chan telling how old she is.



Magni passes out


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert gazes upon Mika's interaction, grinning slightly as he does so, flexing his new arm.  He places the rest of the bottle of Grue blood within his satchel before the satchel disappears from sight.
> 
> Robert joins Wrasse in observing the shadow weapons.  He places one in a barrier, hoping to see if the shadow properties will remain within it while sealed.



Robert begins testing the weapons when his barrier touched one it began eroding it immediately


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Bang then begins feeling the left side of his face.

"Good as new"

He then slowly opens his left eye. The first thing he sees is Takime's 'slip'.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrasse leapt to his feet, ready to help Magni, but sat back down once the Force sternly told him to cut that out, the kid would be fine and wouldn't appreciate Wrasse's efforts.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Magni passes out



*"...Whoops."*
Takime tucks the breast back in
*"You're too young for that. Maybe in a few years."*
Takime looks at the new group
*"So who wants to carry him?"*
Takime seems to be staring at the red haired man when she said this


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "~'Kay~!"
> 
> Mikata then spots the spears on the ground. She walks over to one of the ones that no longer had the entropic energy on it, and began inspecting it to see how it compared to the tip of her Emprah Stingah



Pretty simple stone spear. Pointy at one and, kinda heavy. Seemed sturdy


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Magni passes out



Mikata shrugs, picks up the boy, and slings him over her shoulder in a fireman carry.

She then picks up a Grue Spear in one hand and compares it to her Emprah Stingah


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Robert begins testing the weapons when his barrier touched one it began eroding it immediately



Robert places his face in his palm.

He then places the barrier over the spear on the ground, keeping the barrier from directly touching the weapon.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

Kiel looks to Robert and asks "Leader,would you mind giving me the grue blood for me?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrasse tossed Kiel a vial of grue blood.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata shrugs, picks up the boy, and slings him over her shoulder in a fireman carry.
> 
> She then picks up a Grue Spear in one hand and compares it to her Emprah Stingah


Takime looks at mika-chan
*"I guess that works."*
She starts walking over to Robert and says some familiar words from the past
*"Remember, keep an eye on everyone."*


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks to Robert and asks "Leader,would you mind giving me the grue blood for me?"



Robert's hand reaches out and disappears into nowhere before reappearing with a bottle of Grue blood.

He tosses it to Kiel.


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> She starts walking over to Robert and says some familiar words from the past
> *"Remember, keep an eye on everyone."*



Robert nods, he still wasn't exactly on friendly terms with the new Takime.

"Including you, including myself."

Robert stuffs his hands back into his pockets before calmly chatting with Wrasse about the weather and it's effects on migrating butterflies.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert's hand reaches out and disappears into nowhere before reappearing with a bottle of Grue blood.
> 
> He tosses it to Kiel.





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse tossed Kiel a vial of grue blood.




Kiel take both and with his arms he start to absorb it and assimilate within his body "That will make it"


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel take both and with his arms he start to absorb it and assimilate within his body "That will make it"



Inspiration strikes Robert.

"Kiel, grab one of those spears and see if you can make it work again."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

"lightweight." Aeron comments on the now unconscious Magni and struts over towards the samurai who apparently was still fuming from his encounter with Takime

"I require your services. Would it be possible for you to locate this person? I've been search for him a long time." Aeron transforms into a blond-haired male, sporting a traditional red garbing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert nods, he still wasn't exactly on friendly terms with the new Takime.
> 
> "Including you, including myself."
> 
> Robert stuffs his hands back into his pockets before calmly chatting with Wrasse about the weather and it's effects on migrating butterflies.



*"That's right."*
Takime looks at the entire group and smiles
*"I think the red haired man should lead everyone at the front. His "sense of direction" would likely take us were we want."*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Inspiration strikes Robert.
> 
> "Kiel, grab one of those spears and see if you can make it work again."



"Sure leader" Kiel goes near the spears and take it with his hand using his abilities he  trys to make it as if it was new.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "lightweight." Aeron comments on the now unconscious Magni and struts over towards the samurai who apparently was still fuming from his encounter with Takime
> 
> "I require your services. Would it be possible for you to locate this person? I've been search for him a long time." Aeron transforms into a blond-haired male, sporting a traditional red garbing.



"I do not even need to look for hi, I know who and where he is. It is no secrect. That is Cyrus the Leviathan he resides in the Golden Tower of level 30. I do not know what your bsinessnis with him, but whatever it is I advise you cease."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Sure leader" Kiel goes near the spears and take it with his hand using his abilities he  trys to make it as if it was new.



Kiel picks up  spear and feels it prickling his skin. He tried to renew its energy, but could not. While trying his fumbles the spear and it strike him on the forearm. It leaves only a whelt.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

"Hey, since you're answering our questions," Ed starts, talking to John. "Do you know the location of a man named Ira Assbreaker? I'm supposed to deliver something to him."


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Robert looks at Kiel's spear, disappointed.

"Keep a couple around in case we come across a power source.  Let's get a move on now if everyone is healed and ready."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel picks up  spear and feels it prickling his skin. He tried to renew its energy, but could not. While trying his fumbles the spear and it strike him on the forearm. It leaves only a whelt.



"Somehow i feel i'm doomed by this spear now" Kiel sign "Seems like i'm unable to renew its power"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

As Wrasse fails to master the spear's energies, he hears a whisper in his mind.

_Do you wish for such power, young one?_ the whisper asked. _I you want it, then we can give it too you. The Jedi are not the only ones who wish their knowledge to continue. We, the_ Sith_, will teahc you the power of the dark side!_


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I do not even need to look for hi, I know who and where he is. It is no secrect. That is Cyrus the Leviathan he resides in the Golden Tower of level 30. I do not know what your bsinessnis with him, but whatever it is I advise you cease."



"Cyrus the leviathan? I take it he's an important figure? As for letting alone, I'm afraid that is impossible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert looks at Kiel's spear, disappointed.
> 
> "Keep a couple around in case we come across a power source.  Let's get a move on now if everyone is healed and ready."



*"I agree I'm getting rather bored here."*
Takime transforms into her normal fire form and starts walking in front of Robert on purpose.
"Lead on."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Hey, since you're answering our questions," Ed starts, talking to John. "Do you know the location of a man named Ira Assbreaker? I'm supposed to deliver something to him."



"Hmm Ira Assbreaker, I will try. Sword of Ancestors Give me sight beyond sight." John begins searching. "Oh I did not make the connection, Ira Assbreaker is...Ira the Satan!  Yes I see him, he stands astride a mountain of corpses, he is turning.... Does... Does he see me? Impossible... no NO!"  Flames burst from Johns eyes as he screams in agony. He falls to his hands and knees, face streaming blood to the ground.


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"I agree I'm getting rather bored here."*
> Takime transforms into her normal fire form and starts walking in front of Robert on purpose.
> "Lead on."



Robert perks up a bit upon seeing red-haired Takime in control.

Of course, he knew she was doing it on purpose, attempting to manipulate him, but a familiar face helped his mood a bit.

"Me?  No, we're following that guy."  Robert points to the all-seeing samurai.


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm Ira Assbreaker, I will try. Sword of Ancestors Give me sight beyond sight." John begins searching. "Oh I did not make the connection, Ira Assbreaker is...Ira the Satan!  Yes I see him, he stands astride a mountain of corpses, he is turning.... Does... Does he see me? Impossible... no NO!"  Flames burst from Johns eyes as he screams in agony. He falls to his hands and knees, face streaming blood to the ground.



"Well... We were.  For fuck's sake Ed..."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm Ira Assbreaker, I will try. Sword of Ancestors Give me sight beyond sight." John begins searching. "Oh I did not make the connection, Ira Assbreaker is...Ira the Satan!  Yes I see him, he stands astride a mountain of corpses, he is turning.... Does... Does he see me? Impossible... no NO!"  Flames burst from Johns eyes as he screams in agony. He falls to his hands and knees, face streaming blood to the ground.



With a snap, Aeron puts out the fire. Takes the  samurai to Wrasse's location and has him drool all over the samurai. 

All the while, glaring at Ed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert perks up a bit upon seeing red-haired Takime in control.
> 
> Of course, he knew she was doing it on purpose, attempting to manipulate him, but a familiar face helped his mood a bit.
> 
> "Me?  No, we're following that guy."  Robert points to the all-seeing samurai.





Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm Ira Assbreaker, I will try. Sword of Ancestors Give me sight beyond sight." John begins searching. "Oh I did not make the connection, Ira Assbreaker is...Ira the Satan!  Yes I see him, he stands astride a mountain of corpses, he is turning.... Does... Does he see me? Impossible... no NO!"  Flames burst from Johns eyes as he screams in agony. He falls to his hands and knees, face streaming blood to the ground.



"... I think I'll come back later."
Takime transforms back into her norm
*"Someone saw something he shouldn't have. Of course it's to be expected of someone so... well clearly not experienced."*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

"i Will keep the spear" Says Kiel as he took the spear and then see the samurai in the ground "What the hell happened"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm Ira Assbreaker, I will try. Sword of Ancestors Give me sight beyond sight." John begins searching. "Oh I did not make the connection, Ira Assbreaker is...Ira the Satan!  Yes I see him, he stands astride a mountain of corpses, he is turning.... Does... Does he see me? Impossible... no NO!"  Flames burst from Johns eyes as he screams in agony. He falls to his hands and knees, face streaming blood to the ground.



"Fuck, man, you alright?" 

In his head Bang thinks "Now how are we going to find the seedling."

Out loud Bang says rhetorically "What the shit Ed?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm Ira Assbreaker, I will try. Sword of Ancestors Give me sight beyond sight." John begins searching. "Oh I did not make the connection, Ira Assbreaker is...Ira the Satan!



_Ira the Satan? That doesn't sound good-_



> Yes I see him, he stands astride a mountain of corpses, he is turning.... Does... Does he see me? Impossible... no NO!"  Flames burst from Johns eyes as he screams in agony. He falls to his hands and knees, face streaming blood to the ground.



"Oh shit!" Ed said. "Wrasse, we need you over here!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "... I think I'll come back later."
> Takime transforms back into her norm
> *"Someone saw something he shouldn't have. Of course it's to be expected of someone so... well clearly not experienced."*


Remembering he has to deliver that ring Takime decides to see if this is a chance
*
"Say Ed, do you still want that dragon ring. It'd probably be better off in my hands."*


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

"Keep it, Ed.  It was given to you for a reason."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

"Ed do you really need the dragon ring? Depending on its effect its better i keep it i'm half-dragon now afterall... But only depending on its effect"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

"Ed, you should keep the ring."


lokoxDZz said:


> "Ed do you really need the dragon ring? Depending on its effect its better i keep it i'm half-dragon now afterall... But only depending on its effect"



"I don't think that'll work."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrasse begin drooling on the samurai's fried eyes, the damage was extensive and the healing slow.

When he had finished there we're black rings around john's eyes "That is enough, I can function." John stood, eyes closed. "I remember the path."


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

"For fuck's sake people, Ed is keeping the ring.  Keep your goddamn plans to yourself for once."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

"Well so we should move on i guess?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse begin drooling on the samurai's fried eyes, the damage was extensive and the healing slow.
> 
> When he had finished there we're blqckmrings around john's eyes "That is enough, I can function." John stood, eyes closed. "I remember the path."



Aeron draped the samurai's arm over himself to aid him in walking towards the correct path 

 "I would like to apologize in any way that I can, some of my friends apparently, are not very tactful."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

*"Can the samurai even still fight? Hey if he's useless can I kill him? Always wanted to fight a blind samurai. If only he was black as well."*
Takime is a distance away from the now blind samurai
*"A man like you shouldn't cry about losing your eyes. You don't need them to see, just ask the gru."*
Takime moves her finger back and forth to see if he reacts


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Can the samurai even still fight? Hey if he's useless can I kill him? Always wanted to fight a blind samurai. If only he was black as well."*
> Takime is a distance away from the now blind samurai
> *"A man like you shouldn't cry about losing your eyes. You don't need them to see, just ask the gru."*
> Takime moves her finger back and forth to see if he reacts



Robert grabs Takime's hand and lowers it.

"Enough."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Can the samurai even still fight? Hey if he's useless can I kill him? Always wanted to fight a blind samurai. If only he was black as well."*
> Takime is a distance away from the now blind samurai
> *"A man like you shouldn't cry about losing your eyes. You don't need them to see, just ask the gru."*
> Takime moves her finger back and forth to see if he reacts





manidk said:


> Robert grabs Takime's hand and lowers it.
> 
> "Enough."


"Do not underestimate me, while I have lost my sight blind fighting was a large part of my tutelage to be a true samurai."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert grabs Takime's hand and lowers it.
> 
> "Enough."


Takime gives Robert a certain look
*"A once proud warrior forever to be left crippled by a single sense. How pathetic."*


Zhen Chan said:


> "Do not underestimate me, while I have lost my sight blind fighting was a large part of my tutelage to be a true samurai."



*"Then you should continue shouldn't you? You'd only get stronger."*


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse begin drooling on the samurai's fried eyes, the damage was extensive and the healing slow.
> 
> When he had finished there we're black rings around john's eyes "That is enough, I can function." John stood, eyes closed. "I remember the path."



Wrasse scowls ferociously. "Partial healing..." he  muttered. "This will not do...family pride at stake..."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Ed holds the dragon ring in his hand.

_Ira the Satan...just who am I delivering this to?_

He looks at the dragon's face.

"You know who Ira is, don't you? Can you at least tell me whether or not he'll try to kill me when I give you to him?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Jace: Time is of the essence so lead the way if you can john
Viper: I must concur with the sentiment
Tetragon: *Burp* Yeah let's get the fuck out of here

So they did. John led them through many intersections and false dead ends progressing more in 1 hour than the companions had in 5. During this time Magni had awaken

John comes to a fork and pauses, silent


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime gives Robert a certain look
> *"A once proud warrior forever to be left crippled by a single sense. How pathetic."*



"I have a feeling he could still make short work of all of us.  Regardless, poking fun at the man who is responsible for both our lives and our goal is not something I'll let slide from this point on."

Robert releases Takime's hand.

"And it wasn't so long ago that your own sense of control crippled you in way, was it?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed holds the dragon ring in his hand.
> 
> _Ira the Satan...just who am I delivering this to?_
> 
> ...



The dragon blinks but otherwise remains silent


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

"There a problem?" Aeron asked the now silent samurai who stood before the twin paths


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Wrasse mutters under his breath, continuing to speak to the new voices in his head. Currently he was mediating a dispute between the Sith newcomers and the Jedi Council about who had to sleep on Wrasse's amygdala.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "And it wasn't so long ago that your own sense of control crippled you in way, was it?"


The only response was a sorrowful look
*"..."*


Zhen Chan said:


> Jace: Time is of the essence so lead the way if you can john
> Viper: I must concur with the sentiment
> Tetragon: *Burp* Yeah let's get the fuck out of here
> 
> ...



*"What's wrong, don't remember the path anymore? Or are you considering something? "*
Takime decides to talk up Robert some
*"Man you really have to like the colors green,orange-red, and black right Robert? Why I remember when I sewed them for this weird guy once, he was covered in those colors."*


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The dragon blinks but otherwise remains silent



"Oh, goddammit, fine. I'll make you talk one of these days." Ed walks with the rest of the group.

"Well, at least tell me, if I put you on, will something bad happen to me? Since you don't like talking, to me at least, I'll take a nod for yes and a shake for no. Or one blink for yes and two for no."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "There a problem?" Aeron asked the now silent samurai who stood before the twin paths





Unlosing Ranger said:


> The only response was a sorrowful look
> *"..."*
> 
> 
> ...




"I am... Unsure of the road to take. The left is more direct and dangerous, while the right is safer but much longer."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I am... Unsure of the road to take. The left is more direct and dangerous, while the right is safer but much longer."



*"Is that even a question or is it because you lost your sight? You always take the direct and dangerous route. Or are you saying that because you know most of us wouldn't survive hmm? How kind of you even when blinded and mocked you think about us."*


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime decides to talk up Robert some
> *"Man you really have to like the colors green,orange-red, and black right Robert? Why I remember when I sewed them for this weird guy once, he was covered in those colors."*



Robert is a little taken aback by the question, but gives it some thought before answering.

"Blue, Green, Red, and black, in that order.  I don't care for many others...  Although in your case, Red, Green, Yellow, Blue... White."


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I am... Unsure of the road to take. The left is more direct and dangerous, while the right is safer but much longer."



"We take the more direct route, of course.  We're bound to run into opposition at some point either way."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Is that even a question or is it because you lost your sight? You always take the direct and dangerous route. Or are you saying that because you know most of us wouldn't survive hmm? How kind of you even when blinded and mocked you think about us."*



"Takime." Wrasse said severely. "Play nice." Even with Wrasse's lenient sense of propriety, he thought she was starting to toe the line far too hard.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert is a little taken aback by the question, but gives it some thought before answering.
> 
> "Blue, Green, Red, and black, in that order.  I don't care for many others...  Although in your case, Red, Green, Yellow, Blue... White."



*"Nice to know you care about me enough to put me on the list 5 times."*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Aeron turns towards Wrasse and mouths "you know what to do". Instigating him to create parallel worlds.


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *"Nice to know you care about me enough to put me on the list 5 times."*



Robert smirked at her, "Or at least 3/5ths of you."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I am... Unsure of the road to take. The left is more direct and dangerous, while the right is safer but much longer."



"One moment, friend John." Wrasse said. "Czarr Palladium. " As the world shifted to blue and red, Wrasse said, "Now if we make the wrong choice, that can be corrected."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert smirked at her, "Or at least 3/5ths of you."


*
"Didn't know you valued my assets that much"*
Takime pushes up her breasts,sticks out her ass, and puts out an innocent face


Ichypa said:


> "Takime." Wrasse said severely. "Play nice." Even with Wrasse's lenient sense of propriety, he thought she was starting to toe the line far too hard.


Wrasse also received a sorrowful look
Right when Czar splits the worlds the words

*"The man needs it."*

Will be spoken


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> *
> "Didn't know you valued my assets that much"*
> Takime pushes up her breasts,sticks out her ass, and puts out an innocent face



"That face doesn't suit you at all."  Robert looks her up and down, "You're like a really nice house that's trashed and haunted on the inside."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> "One moment, friend John." Wrasse said. "Czarr Palladium. " As the world shifted to blue and red, Wrasse said, "Now if we make the wrong choice, that can be corrected."



Red: Left path.
10mins: Smooth sailing
20mins: Smooth sailing
30mins: Bones frequently littered along path



Blue: Right path. 
10mins: Tunnel collapse, must double back
20mins: Spot new crystal formations
30mins: Flooded cavern, must swim


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Left path.
> 10mins: Smooth sailing
> 20mins: Smooth sailing
> 30mins: Bones frequently littered along path



"This doesn't bode well."



> Blue: Right path.
> 10mins: Tunnel collapse, must double back
> 20mins: Spot new crystal formations
> 30mins: Flooded cavern, must swim



Robert creates a barrier-tunnel for the entire group to walk on, closed off at the ends and extending as the walked.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Left path.
> 10mins: Smooth sailing
> 20mins: Smooth sailing
> 30mins: Bones frequently littered along path
> ...



Red:
Takime henshins into her kamen rider dragon flame form
"Lets keep going.
Blue:
Takime transforms into her kamen rider water dragon form
"Lets keep swimming.~"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

"I guess robert can deal with the right path using his barriers,no mater with path,just choose one of then and i will follow"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Left path.
> 10mins: Smooth sailing
> 20mins: Smooth sailing
> 30mins: Bones frequently littered along path


"Shit, I wonder who did this."

Bang prepares himself so in a moments notice he can use Shinsoo Mode.


> Blue: Right path.
> 10mins: Tunnel collapse, must double back
> 20mins: Spot new crystal formations
> 30mins: Flooded cavern, must swim


"Thanks Robert."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "That face doesn't suit you at all."  Robert looks her up and down, "You're like a really nice house that's trashed and haunted on the inside."



Red path:
"Funny, I don't remember you saying that once you entered my head by accident."
Blue Path:
""Funny, I don't remember you saying that once you entered my head by accident."


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red path:
> "Funny, I don't remember you saying that once you entered my head by accident."
> Blue Path:
> ""Funny, I don't remember you saying that once you entered my head by accident."



Red path:  "Que?"

Blue path:  "What?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Red path:  "Que?"
> 
> Blue path:  "What?"



Red Path: "Lo que no recuerdo cuando tuvimos sexo? Te fuiste en mi cabeza por accidente de alguna manera." She says mockingly

Blue Path: "What you don't remember when we had sex? You went in my head by accident somehow."
She taps her head


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 1, 2014)

Red path: "So a short calm before a hurricane? Sounds par for the course so far."

Blue path: "Let's just hope things don't get too complicated."


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red Path: "Lo que no recuerdo cuando tuvimos sexo? Te fuiste en mi cabeza por accidente de alguna manera." She says mockingly
> 
> Blue Path: "What you don't remember when we had sex? You went in my head by accident somehow."
> She taps her head



Red Path:  "No me acuerdo de eso. Suena como una ilusi?n para m?."

Blue Path:  "I don't remember that...  Sounds kinda like wishful thinking to me."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: "La-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la."

Blue: "La-la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la, la-la-la-la."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Red path: "So a short calm before a hurricane? Sounds par for the course so far."
> 
> Blue path: "Let's just hope things don't get too complicated."



"Actually we should expect things get complicated if we find what we searching for"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: Aeron concentrates on his sonar as to pick up any dangers in front of the group

Blue: His radar having no effect in water, thinks about the Samurai's words regarding Leviathan until

_"What you don't remember when we had sex? You went in my head by accident somehow."
_

"For fuck's sake."


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Blue: His radar having no effect in water, thinks about the Samurai's words regarding Leviathan until
> 
> _"What you don't remember when we had sex? You went in my head by accident somehow."
> _
> ...



Blue Path:  "That's my catchphrase, you fiend."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Red: Aeron concentrates on his sonar as to pick up any dangers in front of the group
> 
> Blue: His radar having no effect in water, thinks about the Samurai's words regarding Leviathan until
> 
> ...



Red: Aeron senses something 200m ahead. It seems to be appearing and disappearing on his radar

Blue: Swim/jesus walk went well,  but the temperature continues to drop


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Aeron senses something 200m ahead. It seems to be appearing and disappearing on his radar
> 
> Blue: Swim/jesus walk went well,  but the temperature continues to drop



Red: "~Home, home on the range~"

Blue: Wrasse uses the Tapas technique to retain his body heat.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Red Path:  "No me acuerdo de eso. Suena como una ilusi?n para m?."
> 
> Blue Path:  "I don't remember that...  Sounds kinda like wishful thinking to me."



Red Path:"Oh, as? que no te acuerdas. Era una pena que no pod?a durar."
Takime points at his dick and laughs

Blue Path:"Oh, so you don't remember. It was such a shame that you couldn't last. Do you want me to give the details so you remember? There was even a second you and some person or another dominating him. Even Wrasse was there with some weird ghost people. Some kind of Green gnome. Even cheered us on."



Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Aeron senses something 200m ahead. It seems to be appearing and disappearing on his radar
> 
> Blue: Swim/jesus walk went well,  but the temperature continues to drop


Red: Takime starts playing with a flame

Blue: Takime decides to make things colder


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Aeron senses something 200m ahead. It seems to be appearing and disappearing on his radar


"Can you gauge it's strength, Aeron?"


> Blue: Swim/jesus walk went well,  but the temperature continues to drop


"Hmm, Kiel I don't suppose you have some type of heater-ability?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red Path:"Oh, as? que no te acuerdas. Era una pena que no pod?a durar."
> Takime points at his dick and laughs
> 
> Red: Takime starts playing with a flame



"Ahora s? que estoy seguro de que era una ilusi?n" Robert said with a smirk.



> Blue Path:"Oh, so you don't remember. It was such a shame that you couldn't last. Do you want me to give the details so you remember? There was even a second you and some person or another dominating him. Even Wrasse was there with some weird ghost people. Some kind of Green gnome. Even cheered us on."
> 
> Blue: Takime decides to make things colder



"That sounds like nothing I'd ever like to be involved in."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: An unnatural howl echo through the tunnel as a murderous beast come into view



Hiyoirie Horror
C1


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: "Something's up ahead at about 180 meters distance. Whatever it is, keeps vanishing and re-appearing. I should be able to discern it's shape " Aeron warns the group




_Never mind
_

Blue: "...For  fuck's sake." The temperature wasn't cold enough for Aeron to take notice


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Ahora s? que estoy seguro de que era una ilusi?n" Robert said with a smirk.
> 
> 
> 
> "That sounds like nothing I'd ever like to be involved in."





Zhen Chan said:


> Red: An unnatural howl echo through the tunnel as a murderous beast come into view
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Red: Takime takes steps back letting the other stronger group take the lead
"I'll act as support."

Blue:""..."
Takime pulls up some water to simulate the act even catching certain details that you would only know if you saw Robert naked


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "But i can do something about,i can produce a skin of dragon its protect you against the heat"



"I would appreciate that."


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red: Takime takes steps back letting the other stronger group take the lead
> "I'll act as support."



Robert prepared a barrier to protect the group.

"Kiel and Wrasse, stay further back."



> Blue:""..."
> Takime pulls up some water to simulate the act even catching certain details that you would only know if you saw Robert naked



"Did you undress me in my sleep or something?  I honestly haven't the faintest clue what you're talking about right now."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Can you gauge it's strength, Aeron?"
> 
> "Hmm, Kiel I don't suppose you have some type of heater-ability?"



"I can do something about it,dragon skin protect from the heat"


"I'm not going through right path unless you all be prepared to die for real"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: Aeron turns to the other members to assess the creature's abilities "Anybody familiar with this?"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: An unnatural howl echo through the tunnel as a murderous beast come into view
> 
> 
> 
> ...


""

Bang then collects his composure and activates his Shinsoo mode. 

"I'd only hamper you guys. I'll best as support."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert prepared a barrier to protect the group.
> 
> "Kiel and Wrasse, stay further back."
> 
> ...


Red: Takime stays tensed up

Blue: "Name me one time I ever had the ability undress you and not have another person here notice. Unless you think my eyes can see through you that well."


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red: Takime stays tensed up



"Loosen up a little, you're reaction time suffers if you're too tense."



> Blue: "Name me one time I ever had the ability undress you and not have another person here notice. Unless you think my eyes can see through you that well."



"Honestly, I wouldn't put it past you...  Could also just be a very lucky guess."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Red: Aeron turns to the other members to assess the creature's abilities "Anybody familiar with this?"


Red: "No, but from an analysis I can tell you that it can fuck shit up."


> "I can do something about it,dragon skin protect from the heat"


Blue: "Thanks"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Loosen up a little, you're reaction time suffers if you're too tense."
> 
> 
> 
> "Honestly, I wouldn't put it past you...  Could also just be a very lucky guess."



Red: Takime loosens up and waits for the first move

Blue: "You've been with us far too long to even be able to actually think that such a thing as luck exists."


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red: Takime loosens up and waits for the first move



"Good form."  Robert moves his focus back to his barrier, preparing various safety measures.



> Blue: "You've been with us far too long to even be able to actually think that such a thing as luck exists."



"Not entirely true.  I know that I don't trust you further than I can throw you, though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Good form."  Robert moves his focus back to his barrier, preparing various safety measures.
> 
> 
> 
> "Not entirely true.  I know that I don't trust you further than I can throw you, though."



Red: Takime starts making copies rapidly each time a copy is cast made her numbers are doubled

Blue: Takime does a pose "Throw me."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: Kiel transform his body into a tough skin made of the dragon skin and nanites


Blue: "If someone wants protection against cold just say i will make it"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: "Jace, you think we can take that?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Blue: Takime does a pose "Throw me."



"Well, that would make what I said kind of irrelevant, since I could probably throw you pretty far..."  Robert flexes his right arm and pats his bicep, thinking of the Gate from ten years ago.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

Red:

*Boss 2: Hiyoirie Horror*
C1

[Youtube]DbNSX-6qHfQ[/youtube]

Kiel and Wrasse shift to the back of the party, Robert erects a barrier around them. Takime begins splitting exponentially, as much as her stamina will allow. 

The Horror raises its paw and swipes, a wave of force fills the entirety of the tunnel leaving no play to hide. Jace punches through the wave leaving a slipstream in his wake, the area not protected by the slipstream is pulverized. Roberts barrier is shredded like rice paper. Magni retreats to the rear with John as Jace and the Red haired man charge the beast. Viper and Terragon stay together in the middle distance. The Red haired man and Jace strike in unison at the horror who evaperates into shadow, becoming one with the darkness. 
The Beast reappears in the midst of the party. Bang tries to defend himself but is swept up in the beasts powerful jaws and bitten in half. Ed raises maleficarum and summarily finds he no longer has  arms, or a chest cavity.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: Mikata distends, warping into shapeless mass, attempting to latch onto the creatures fur as it takes shape to kill their party's weakest member


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

"Fuck!"  Robert waves his arm as dozens of barriers pop up around the room.

"Just back into one when you need to" Robert yelled at everyone present, "I can't say where you'll come out, but hopefully it'll be somewhere safe!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: Wrasse assumed the defensive Center of Being stance, with his lightsaber held just under his chin. He fell so deeply into this stance that he would be able to defend against even the most flowing and random attacks almost unconsciously.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: Wrasse mentally commanded Czar Palladium to take up Maleficarum, since Ed had his hands full at the moment, so to speak. Czar fired at the Horror's joints as it became corporeal again, in an attempt to immobilize it.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Red

"My turn."

While Mikata latches on to the creature, Red Aeron uses his chance to collapses the air around the monster's head, causing the space to implode. Cautious of the creature's mobility, he hangs back next to a barrier.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: Kiel lift his left  arm and make the most bright light he can make in his other hand he put jelly jigger in advance for an atack from the beast against him


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Blue: Wrasse continues to sing nonsense.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red: Mikata distends, warping into shapeless mass, attempting to latch onto the creatures fur as it takes shape to kill their party's weakest member





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse assumed the defensive Center of Being stance, with his lightsaber held just under his chin. He fell so deeply into this stance that he would be able to defend against even the most flowing and random attacks almost unconsciously.





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse mentally commanded Czar Palladium to take up Maleficarum, since Ed had his hands full at the moment, so to speak. Czar fired at the Horror's joints as it became corporeal again, in an attempt to immobilize it.





Sabl?s said:


> Red
> 
> "My turn."
> 
> While Mikata latches on to the creature, Red Aeron uses his chance to collapses the air around the monster's head, causing the space to implode. Cautious of the creature's mobility, he hangs back next to a barrier.


Mika grabs the beast fur only to find it isn't really fur but some kind of darkness emission. The flesh underneath not quite solid, not quite there all the way.

Aeron implodes the area around the beasts head and the head is crushed. The beast doesn't seem to notice as it charges aeron, headless. Its made dash sends him into the wall hard, grinding his rib cage into dust and rupturing all his major organs. Blood shoots from every hole in his body as he crumples to the ground like a squeezed juice container. 

Viper attacks the beast with a volley of sharpened metal, it cuts the beast to prices. The prices meld into the ground and reform, uninjured but a few feet away. Czar palladium takes the opportunity to blow holes in all its major joints.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 1, 2014)

Mikatas shapeless form wordlessly shoots out at the reshaping mass, attempting to completely devour and eliminate individual body parts before they can join the reformation


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: Kiel charges against individual parts  while make his body shining using jelly jigger to atack it "Come on jelly jigger don't make the holes on this thing ever recover"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

Red: Wrasse notices that Aerith's attack was in effective, and commanded Czar Palladium to keep the fucker crippled. He maintains a defensive stance.


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Robert teleports from member-to-member, keeping his teammates from bleeding out and creating crude organs out of barriers.

"Oi, Wrasse!"  Robert tosses Wrasse a bottle, "Spit in this for me!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 1, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert teleports from member-to-member, keeping his teammates from bleeding out and creating crude organs out of barriers.
> 
> "Oi, Wrasse!"  Robert tosses Wrasse a bottle, "Spit in this for me!"



Wrasse, without breaking his stance or taking his eyes off the beast, spits out of the corner of his mouth with such power and accuracy that the now full bottle was sent flying back to Robert.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 1, 2014)

Red

Aeron activated his fusion ability the instant he crashed into the wall. Fortunately, the conditions for using the technique had lowered significantly since he had grown however the damage to his brain was extensive enough that he couldn't concentrate on repairing some of his minor organs. 

"Crana, reverse spin." Aeron barely voiced out his orders as blood spat out of his mouth

The orb initiates it's counter rotation and creates a  several meter long vaccum crushing the remnants of the beast and stilling it's movements. Noticing Mikata was in the area, spared her from it's effects.


----------



## manidk (Jan 1, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse, without breaking his stance or taking his eyes off the beast, spits out of the corner of his mouth with such power and accuracy that the now full bottle was sent flying back to Robert.



"Thanks bro!"

Robert continues teleporting around, carefully applying the spit to key areas on his wounded teammates.

It would keep them alive for now, that's all he was worried about.

Robert spies Aeron's attack, and prepares several barriers minimize team damage.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 1, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikatas shapeless form wordlessly shoots out at the reshaping mass, attempting to completely devour and eliminate individual body parts before they can join the reformation





lokoxDZz said:


> Red: Kiel charges against individual parts  while make his body shining using jelly jigger to atack it "Come on jelly jigger don't make the holes on this thing ever recover"





Ichypa said:


> Red: Wrasse notices that Aerith's attack was in effective, and commander Czar Palladium to make swiss cheese out of the crippled beast. He maintains a defensive stance.





manidk said:


> Robert teleports from member-to-member, keeping his teammates from bleeding out and creating crude organs out of barriers.
> 
> "Oi, Wrasse!"  Robert tosses Wrasse a bottle, "Spit in this for me!"



Mika descends in the momentarily slowed beast, enveloping it like a carnivorous sheet. As she devoured the almost there flesh the beast howled, smearing her across the walls in a nice even coating. Czar continues filling the beast with bullets resulting in it melding with the darkness again, and reappearing behind wrasse. He reacts on instinct and Slash's at the beast, ultimately trading hits. His severs the beasts lower jaw and the beasts left paw comes across ndand disembowels him. Leaving his two halves connected by scarcely more than skin and a spine. Magni jump into the fight  slashing with his nails, but it was merely a feint as he bails at the last !moment and John descends from overhead, splitting the beast in twain. It roars , as if in pain, before melding into the shadows again. As it reforms it is set upon immediately by Jace and the red haired man.

Jace delivers earth shaking blows by the hundreds, ending with a juggle as he kicks the beast into the ceiling where it is ravaged by Viper and The red haired mans cards. The beast is reduced to shreads scarcely the size of a human hair. It dispseres into darkness then begins reforming

"What the fuck is up with this thing yells " Viper. The beast charges again, rebounding off walls like a superb all until it takes the legs out from under keil at the knees. "Aragh!" He yells as he tumbles to the ground. As he does his light arm touches the beast, causing it to retreat a great distance away immediately. "We need more light!" Yells Jace


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ed was still in shock when he was being healed. He was only able to utter a sentence;

"T...take...my bombs...you'll n-need them..."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika descends in the momentarily slowed beast, enveloping it like a carnivorous sheet. As she devoured the almost there flesh the beast howled, smearing her across the walls in a nice even coating. Czar continues filling the beast with bullets resulting in it melding with the darkness again, and reappearing behind wrasse. He reacts on instinct and Slash's at the beast, ultimately trading hits. His severs the beasts lower jaw and the beasts left paw comes across ndand disembowels him. Leaving his two halves connected by scarcely more than skin and a spine. Magni jump into the fight  slashing with his nails, but it was merely a feint as he bails at the last !moment and John descends from overhead, splitting the beast in twain. It roars , as if in pain, before melding into the shadows again. As it reforms it is set upon immediately by Jace and the red haired man.
> 
> Jace delivers earth shaking blows by the hundreds, ending with a juggle as he kicks the beast into the ceiling where it is ravaged by Viper and The red haired mans cards. The beast is reduced to shreads scarcely the size of a human hair. It dispseres into darkness then begins reforming
> 
> "What the fuck is up with this thing yells " Viper. The beast charges again, rebounding off walls like a superb all until it takes the legs out from under keil at the knees. "Aragh!" He yells as he tumbles to the ground. As he does his light arm touches the beast, causing it to retreat a great distance away immediately. "We need more light!" Yells Jace




Red:: Kiel make his entire body shining making the most bright ligt he can make,if its not enough he create three  hollowed body to shine together with him,Kiel also prepares meep meep to the strongest atack with him charging it with eletricity from te nanites


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed was still in shock when he was being healed. He was only able to utter a sentence;
> 
> "T...take...my bombs...you'll n-need them..."



Robert obliges.



lokoxDZz said:


> Red:: Kiel make his entire body shining making the most bright ligt he can make,if its not enough he create two hollowed body to shine together with him.



"Kiel, I hate to ask... But if I chop up these clones a bit, will they stay lit up?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 2, 2014)

> "What the fuck is up with this thing yells " Viper. The beast charges again, rebounding off walls like a superb all until it takes the legs out from under keil at the knees. "Aragh!" He yells as he tumbles to the ground. As he does his light arm touches the beast, causing it to retreat a great distance away immediately. "We need more light!" Yells Jace



Hearing Jace's scream, Aeron changes tactics and uses Crana's spin to create Lightning as he did again the DPE, illuminating the entire stage and sending various Lightning bolts at the black creature, luring it towards Kiel.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Red
> 
> Aeron activated his fusion ability the instant he crashed into the wall. Fortunately, the conditions for using the technique had lowered significantly since he had grown however the damage to his brain was extensive enough that he couldn't concentrate on repairing some of his minor organs.
> 
> ...





manidk said:


> "Thanks bro!"
> 
> Robert continues teleporting around, carefully applying the spit to key areas on his wounded teammates.
> 
> ...



"Crana reverse spin" aeron uses what little energy has has left vaporizes the beast momentarily. Robert attends to his grievously wounded teammates. With the wrasse spit he collected. His immediate concerned  was keeping them alive, battle ready was too far off to be feasible. As he was attending is duties he hears a short of warning and looks up to see the beast bounding down on him, he is too slow to react but magni isn't and kicks the beast in the face, losing his keg for it. John is right behind magni and delivers a series of viscous slashes sending the beast once more into the shadows


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

"Robert! Assit, please!" Wrasse called. He commanded Czar to am for the head, and began focusing getting back onto his feet, using Force Light to purge his wounds his he did in case the Horror had the same force as the grue weapons.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

In the shadows purple chunks form into droplets, sucking up whatever mass and energy is available

Inckuding the shadows themselves. The thin purple film becomes lumpy and congealed in places each time the creature retreats to the shadows. 

A hungering consciousness reawakens, and the walls vibrate with its voice.

_"~DEATH BY NOMMING~!"_


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

> As he was attending is duties he hears a short of warning and looks up to see the beast bounding down on him, he is too slow to react but magni isn't and kicks the beast in the face, losing his keg for it. John is right behind magni and delivers a series of viscous slashes sending the beast once more into the shadows



"Shit, thanks!"

Robert TPs over to Wrasse.

"Stay down, I've got you.  Standing is probably a bad idea."

Robert gives Wrasse the same treatment he gave the others, being sure to dump a good helping of Grue blood over the healer.

Once Robert felt he did a satisfactory job of keeping Wrasse not dead, he boxes in and teleports the three shining clone bodies Kiel created around the monster, tossing a couple explosive grenades in for good measure.  They surrounded the monster in a pentagram pattern. Robert kept Wrasse and himself within Kiel's main body's light, just close enough to be illuminated,  but far enough apart that one attack wouldn't end them all at once.


> Kiel conect strings in the nerves from the hollowed corpses "Go ahead i wil keep them shining as well recovering them to a complete body"



Robert nods and proceeds to chop the bodies into a couple dozen separate lights.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert obliges.
> 
> 
> 
> "Kiel, I hate to ask... But if I chop up these clones a bit, will they stay lit up?"



Kiel conect nerves string into the hollowed clones "I will make them shining you can  chop then up"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> In the shadows purple chunks form into droplets, sucking up whatever mass and energy is available
> 
> Inckuding the shadows themselves. The thin purple film becomes lumpy and congealed in places each time the creature retreats to the shadows.
> 
> ...





Ichypa said:


> "Robert! Assit, please!" Wrasse called. He commanded Czar to am for the head, and began focusing getting back onto his feet, using Force Light to purge his wounds his he did in case the Horror had the same force as the grue weapons.





Sabl?s said:


> Hearing Jace's scream, Aeron changes tactics and uses Crana's spin to create Lightning as he did again the DPE, illuminating the entire stage and sending various Lightning bolts at the black creature, luring it towards Kiel.





lokoxDZz said:


> Red:: Kiel make his entire body shining making the most bright ligt he can make,if its not enough he create three  hollowed body to shine together with him,Kiel also prepares meep meep to the strongest atack with him charging it with eletricity from te nanites



Kiel begins emmiting bright light, and  creates clones of himself who also did, the horror backed as far away as possible. 

Aeron used Grana to create lightning, in an attempt to drive the beast to kiel. He was met by a sharp kick in the skull as his head cracks off the wall and he drops into unconsciousness. "Don't ionize our breathing air asshole" Viper says to the unconscious aeron.

As Wrasse was piecing himself together he ordered Czar to aim for the head, which he did obligationally. Czar put 3 shots in the beasts dome, stunning it as the red hair man and viper unloaded on it, sending it back into the shadows. As it reformed John struck its weakened form repeatedly, before delivering the strike that would send it back to the shadows Jace sprinted up and football punted the beast into the party, smashing it to the wall nearest Kiel. The effect was immediate as it began shrieking and seemed to lose body mass. In imminent danger the beast changes takes and instead lunged at Kiel, biting off his head in the process, before running into the shadows.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: "Well that was a thing." Wrasse said. "What now?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel begins emmiting bright light, and  creates clones of himself who also did, the horror backed as far away as possible.
> 
> Aeron used Grana to create lightning, in an attempt to drive the beast to kiel. He was met by a sharp kick in the skull as his head cracks off the wall and he drops into unconsciousness. "Don't ionize our breathing air asshole" Viper says to the unconscious aeron.
> 
> As Wrasse was piecing himself together he ordered Czar to aim for the head, which he did obligationally. Czar put 3 shots in the beasts dome, stunning it as the red hair man and viper unloaded on it, sending it back into the shadows. As it reformed John struck its weakened form repeatedly, before delivering the strike that would send it back to the shadows Jace sprinted up and football punted the beast into the party, smashing it to the wall nearest Kiel. The effect was immediate as it began shrieking and seemed to lose body mass. In imminent danger the beast changes takes and instead lunged at Kiel, biting off his head in the process, before running into the shadows.


The shadows were not as obliging as they had been only moments before.

The slime covering the walls latched on to the mysterious force that bonded the creature to it, and drank greedily from it.

_"~Mika-chan sure is glad Mister's food had Nachos in it earlier, isn't that right, Mister Shiny~?"_


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Kiel use the brain cells from the clone copy to repair the loss in his head using it as a material to recover from the atack,he still makes the clones shining as he recovers and charges meep meep in a eletric atack to where the beast run


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Shit, thanks!"
> 
> Robert TPs over to Wrasse.
> 
> ...



Robert enacts the pentagram of light trap, it is super effective. The beast is reduced to less than half its previous size. The beast began to frenzy. It once again adopted the superball tatic but this time it was much faster no longer weighed down by its previous mass. In 3 bounces the beast crosses over 100m and hits robert diagonally,   hip to shoulder, freeing him of his legs and one arm as it continues bouncing. Czar hits it with a head shot as it rebounds for another pass stunning it for a brief time.  The red haired man then descends on it, chopping the beast to prices and throwing said prices into the light. A rabbit size chunk manages to escape the onslaught. And begins to flee.


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Robert enacts the pentagram of light trap, it is super effective. The beast is reduced to less than half its previous size. The beast began to frenzy. It once again adopted the superball tatic but this time it was much faster no longer weighed down by its previous mass. In 3 bounces the beast cross over 100m and hits robert diagonally,   hip to shoulder, freeing him of his legs and one arm as it continues bouncing. Czar hits it with a head shot as it rebounds for another pass stunning it for a brief time.  The red haired man then descends on it, chopping the beast to prices and throwing said prices into the light. A rabbit size chunk manages to escape the onslaught. And begins to flee.



Robert seals off his wounds and dumps what he can of Wrasse spit and Grue blood on them, reaching out and setting up as many barriers as possible over the chunk to slow it down and keep it in the light.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Robert enacts the pentagram of light trap, it is super effective. The beast is reduced to less than half its previous size. The beast began to frenzy. It once again adopted the superb all tatic but this time it was much faster weighed down by its previous mass. In 3 bounces the beast cross over 100m and hits robert diagonally,   hip to shoulder, freeing him of his legs and one arm as it continues bouncing. Czar hits it with a head shot as it rebounds for another pass stunning it for a brief time.  The red haired man then descends on it, chopping the beast to prices and throwing said prices into the light. A rabbit size chunk manages to escape the onslaught. And begins to flee.



A saccharine giggle echoes out through the tunnel

_"~Tee hee hee! Mister Wolfies bite sized, now~!"_

That same forces continues drinking from the energies sustaining the creature, tracking it, weakening it.

Aiming at it.

_"~NOMMING BUSTAH~!"_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A saccharine giggle echoes out through the tunnel
> 
> _"~Tee hee hee! Mister Wolfies bite sized, now~!"_
> 
> ...



Mika descends from the darkness and the scene plays out in slow motion. Her battle crazed eyes alight with glee and she swings down her comically oversized shining hammer. Any other beast would have frozen in the brace of death but not this one. He faked left then went right, juking past Mika  and further into the darkness as she brings her hammer down on an empty space.  The beast allows himself a moment of gloating until a shape comes into view. Jace Yung. The beast attempts to juke him like Mika but is rudely surprised when met with a foot and the cry "BATTER UP!". Mika turns at the cry, just in time to swat the flying bite sized beast of darkness. "Mika Chan is Homerun King!"

The beast breaks into nothingness for the final time

Battle concluded


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Red:  "Goddamn shitfuck, damn cunts!  We got!"  Robert pumped his fist.

"Wrasse, Kiel, I'm good for now, heal the others immediately."

Blue:  Robert scratches his ass.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Wrasse had Czar drag him around and drool on himself and everyone else.

Blue: Wrasse begins to moon walk.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

Kiel start reconstructing his head now more tough than ever before,as well he uses his hollowed body to help the injuried in battle until his head compeltely recovered and then start to help on the healing.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Bang thinks to himself "Damn, I wish I was more useful"

Blue: "Almost done with that cold resistant armor' Kiel?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika descends from the darkness and the scene plays out in slow motion. Her battle crazed eyes alight with glee and she swings down her comically oversized shining hammer. Any other beast would have frozen in the brace of death but not this one. He faked left then went right, juking past Mika  and further into the darkness as she brings her hammer down on an empty space.  The beast allows himself a moment of gloating until a shape comes into view. Jace Yung. The beast attempts to juke him like Mika but is rudely surprised when met with a foot and the cry "BATTER UP!". Mika turns at the cry, just in time to swat the flying bite sized beast of darkness. "Mika Chan is Homerun King!"
> 
> The beast breaks into nothingness for the final time
> 
> Battle concluded


Red:











Mika-chan begins dancing to the mostly unheard music, before trotting up to Jace Yung

"~Woooooow, Green Mister! You were really amazing~!" Mister Shiny retracts into it's staff form and is safely stowed away, "~How'd you get so strong~?"

Blue: Mikata begins humming that same music to herself absently


----------



## JoJo (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: bang gets up and smacks aerons head .


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Red:  Robert feels new vigor flow through him, he flexes his fingers out a bit as his suit automatically repairs and cleans itself.

Blue:  Robert picks his nose, examining a booger before flicking it.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 2, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Red: Bang thinks to himself "Damn, I wish I was more useful"



"At least...you have...your organs.

...Can some please fix me?"




> Blue: "Almost done with that cold resistant armor' Kiel?"



"I'm guessing not now."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 2, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Red: bang gets up and smacks aerons head .



Red: Aeron wakes up, then punches Bang in the face.

"Much appreciated, my friend. I owe you two for that."

Blue: "Are we there yet?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red:
> 
> Mika-chan begins dancing to the mostly unheard music, before trotting up to Jace Yung
> 
> "~Woooooow, Green Mister! You were really amazing~!" Mister Shiny retracts into it's staff form and is safely stowed away, "~How'd you get so strong~?"


 "Lots of training. Mainly squats and oats."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "At least...you have...your organs.
> 
> ...Can some please fix me?"
> 
> ...



Red: Wrasse drools on Ed some more. "There. All better Ed."

Blue: "There. All better, Ed."
"What?"
"What?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Red: Bang thinks to himself "Damn, I wish I was more useful"
> 
> Blue: "Almost done with that cold resistant armor' Kiel?"



Blue: Already done i made a coat for you two. Kiel throw a coat to bang and ed


Red: Kiel helps finishing reparing everyone to continue the trial


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: 





Zhen Chan said:


> "Lots of training. Mainly squats and oats."



Mikata nods energetically, taking in this wisdom of the ages.

"~Cool! Can Green Mister show Mika-chan how to train sometime~?"

Blue:

Mikata turns towards Takime


----------



## JoJo (Jan 2, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Red: Aeron wakes up, then punches Bang in the face.
> 
> "Much appreciated, my friend. I owe you two for that."


"Eh, its cool. That's what friends do."

"Anyways you should focus on recovering, your punches should hurt more than that." 


Blue: "thanks Kiel." Bang puts the armor on and feels much warmer already.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Takime's copies all revert back into her body giving her energy back
"What the hell was that, it didn't even attack me. And it was afraid of light as well." Takime lights up a small flame in her hand then puts it out.
" I even guessed what would be needed before we came here. Wow, just wow. I hope we run into a dozen of those things so I can kick their asses." 

Blue:"Wow you weren't kidding when you said this one was safe."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 2, 2014)

Aeron recalls (barely) that Magni had suffered serious injuries to his leg. He requests that Wrasse spits on a bottle and beings it towards the white-haired boy.

"Here, you probably need this a lot more than I do."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 2, 2014)

Part 5



_A young Aeron sat on the floor assessing the situation in front of him. For over the past hour, Wave and the Doctor had  been immersed in a conversation that he could not make heads nor tails about and ignored him. Aeron's patience eventually reaches its limit
_
"ENOUGH! GET TO THE POINT ALREADY!" _Aeron shouts and then immediately claps his mouth with both hands; such outbursts were rare and unbecoming of an assassin_

"About time you spoke up."
"Indeed, I was worried you were going to make us continue that meaningless chatter for another hour."

_Wave and the Doctor said respectively
_
"You mean all this time, you were waiting for me?"

"Slowpoke aren't ya. Do you think normal people spend hours talking about the weather, are you crazy?" _Wave replied, staring dumbfounded at the blond before bursting into laughter with his older companion_

_A string of mutters sounding like 'weirdos' and 'perverts' could be heard from Aeron
_
"*sigh* Really, I already have a good idea who you're working for, the Hawk clan should be stationed someone within this region. While it's not much to me, I can not have potential dangers roaming around with the people, we need to hear your intentions from your own mouth" _The doctor told Aeron sternly. The boy figuring there was no point in hiding anything so he told them all that he knew._
_
Upon hearing of the boy's circumstances,  a period of silence looms over the room; Aeron could see Wave expression turn angry and replaced with a solemn stare. A fact which irked Aeron to no end, pity was something he didn't need. Just as he tried standing up to leave the Doctor's abode, Wave grabbed his arm and pulled him towards the door, catching Aeron by surprise _"W-wait, the hell are you doing?" _The Demi-human asked_

"We're going to have some fun and there's something I've gotta show you." _The boy replied happily as they departed Ren Tao's home. Once they had left, the Doctor could only smile to himself and returned to his work._

_The boys eventually reached a nearby waterfall at the edge of a cliff. For whatever reason Wave had chosen this destination was beyond Aeron's comprehension_ "Alright, alright. Let go."_ Aeron pulls his hand out of Wave's grip and struggles to catch his breath_. "Now what did you want to show me."

_Wave replied_ "Remember how I told you about my special talents, well watch this."_ The boy takes up a running stance and jumps over the waterfall causing Aeron to rush towards him._

"Are you insane!  " _Aeron runs to where Wave had jumped off and gazes downwards at the waterfall running what looked to be about the height of a large building, he sees no sign of the other blond._

"If he was going to commit suicide, why'd he have to drag me along? That makes me an accessory, you selfish bastard." _Aeron by this point,  had become frantic and was quite irrational _

"Um, are you finished?" _A voice came from overtop of the Demi-human, causing him to double-take as he swore Wave was standing in mid-air. Such a thing wasn't uncommon for his people but most of them needed wings, only the adults could create their own platforms, Wave was likely somewhat older than himself._

"Impressed Mr. Accessory?" _Wave could have sworn Aeron flipped him off for an instant_

"So you can fly, big deal."

"Small thinking you've got going there. You never asked _how_  I'm doing it. If you must know, it's Telekenisis, that's my awesome power." _Wave proclaimed as he raised a peace sign with two of his fingers._

_I was never planning on asking, weirdo. Wait a second
_

"What's Telekenetis?" _Aeron replied_

"Telekinesis, Dr. Ren Tao says it means I can do stuff with my mind. I don't have a particular specialty as of yet but that will probably come as I train more. Once I've mastered this gift, I'll use it to save as many people as I can and become an Ally of Justice." _Aeron was a bit taken aback by Wave's proclamation, Justice and 'helping' people were more or less, a foreign concept thus he replies in a mocking tone_

"*snicker* So lame. Why would you care about helping people or serving Justice? What do you get from it? " _Aeron said, pessimism being his forte. Wave's righteous demeanor did not falter, however._

"Hey, don't make fun of me, I'm serious. My dream is to be just like Doctor Ren Tao and save as many people as I can; you and I are given these powers for a reason right? There's got to be more to life than just being a hitman, birdie."

"What did you just call me?" _Anger marks can be seen on Aeron's forehead as hee felt that would be the first of many avian-related remarks to come._

"Never mind, I've decided. You and I are going to be best friends whether you like it or not. Next thing tomorrow, I'm asking the Doc to make you a junior apprentice."

_Aeron caught on quickly to the meaning behind the boy's words. Having friend's was against his orders, gallivanting with targets were against his orders too and become a student of one should be a no-brainer. Despite the eccentricism of these humans, this was certainly the most interesting experience of his short life.
_
_Noticing the demi-human's vulnerability, Wave presses on his request_ " Forget about that stupid clan, there's no way I'm letting you go back there. Not like they care anyway considering what you've told us. Come with us and we'll show you what the world is really all about." _Wave stretched his hand as a gesture of friendship and Aeron, realizing like he had nothing to lose accepted the offer and shook the other boy's hand as the sun set beyond the horizon._

"Yeah, I'd like that."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: After takinging an hour break to patch everyone up, and grow Ed some new arms, the group continues down the path of bones.


Blue: 
10mins: Party appears to be going in circles, when confronted John denies the allegation
20mins: As they walk over their own tracks everybody is now certain they are going in circles. Johnny says it is trickery and to ignore it
30mins: Temperature continues to drop as the circles continue , hostilities begin to bubble up to the surface
40mins: Viper speaks conspiratorially to Terragon, the word eviscerate is heard slipping out
50mins: Circles continue, even Jace's patience is waring thin
60mins: The red haired man screams, the group is put on gaurd as he announces that he broke a nail. The circles continue.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Wrasse searches the Force for signs of danger and/or seedlings

Blue: Wrasse has climbed on top of Samurai John to better expedite the search, and searches the Force to assist their navigation.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Wrasse finds his force ability is nearly non existent now, unable to sense farther than he can see

Blue: Wrasse swats at his head, he isn't sure why. He looks back to see the others making similar motions, similarly confused.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Takime continues behind the group hoping another one of those beasts show up

Blue: Takime changes to her flame form and starts heating the area up to see if it effects things
"Gold
Black
Red
Quarter turn
3 flips
"Still have to wonder what that means."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Wrasse finds his force ability is nearly non existent now, unable to sense farther than he can see
> 
> Blue: Wrasse swats at his head, he isn't sure why. He looks back to see the others making similar motions, similarly confused.



Red: "Weird."

Blue: "Weird."


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Red:  Robert walks silently with the rest of the group, hands in his pockets.

"Are those spears safe to touch yet?"

Blue:  Robert swats at his head, a confused look on his face.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> Red:  Robert walks silently with the rest of the group, hands in his pockets.
> 
> "Are those spears safe to touch yet?"
> 
> Blue:  Robert swats at his head, a confused look on his face.



Red: Robert inspects the spears, they have lost all residual energy


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Red:  Robert picks up a spear and twirls it around a bit, hitting a wall to see how sturdy it(the spear) is.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: The spear rebounds off the, unbroken. Seemingly no worse for wear


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Mikata pulls out the inert spear she had grabbed after the battle with the Grue, inspects it, then asks Jace Yung about getting help with training again

Blue: Mikata turns to Samurai John

"~Samurai Mister, if it's some kind of trick, why don't you just cut it with that sword of yours~?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: The spear rebounds off the, unbroken. Seemingly no worse for wear



Red:  Robert decides to keep the spear, any weapon is better than no weapon when it comes down to it.  He wraps a form-fitting barrier around it, toughening it up a bit.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red: Mikata pulls out the inert spear she had grabbed after the battle with the Grue, inspects it, then asks Jace Yung about getting help with training again
> 
> Blue: Mikata turns to Samurai John
> 
> "~Samurai Mister, if it's some kind of trick, why don't you just cut it with that sword of yours~?"



Red:  Jace eyes the girl, he grabs the spear  performs a simple flourish and ended it with a stab before chucking back to Mika "Practice that 1 million times child. When it has become part of your soul then come find me for training."

As the group walked a haze began to set in, a mist seeping its way up from the ground. "We are close"  confirmed John

Blue: "I have *swat* not yet determined the nature *swat* of the deception." His brow creases "I get the feeling we are missing something important."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red:  Jace eyes the girl, he grabs the spear  performs a simple flourish and ended it with a stab before chucking back to Mika "Practice that 1 million times child. When it has become part of your soul then come find me for training."
> 
> As the group walked a haze began to set in, a mist seeping its way up from the ground. "We are close"  confirmed John
> 
> Blue: "I have *swat* not yet determined the nature *swat* of the deception." His brow creases "I get the feeling we are missing something important."



Red: The slime girl pouts

"~But Green Mister, Mika-chan doesn't have a soul...Fuuuu. Mika-chan will practice anyway so she can become strong too~!"

She begins practicing the motion eagerly, just as instructed

Blue: "~Mika-chan wonders if it has anything to do with what we're swatting at~?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red:  Jace eyes the girl, he grabs the spear  performs a simple flourish and ended it with a stab before chucking back to Mika "Practice that 1 million times child. When it has become part of your soul then come find me for training."
> 
> As the group walked a haze began to set in, a mist seeping its way up from the ground. "We are close"  confirmed John
> 
> Blue: "I have *swat* not yet determined the nature *swat* of the deception." His brow creases "I get the feeling we are missing something important."



Red:"About time."

Blue:"I've had about enough of this. Aeronith use your monocle and see if it can see anything through this mess."
Takime lights her armored body aflame hoping to see some kind of result


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Wrasse, deciding that Czar Palladium's abilities could be put to better use during the road ahead, selects the red world as the true world.

Blue: Wrasse, bored and sensing that the party was not going to be making any progress any time soon, decides to abandon this path, and selects the red world as the true world.


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Red:  Robert shakes his head, feeling like he just became more whole somehow.

"Wrasse, what happened in the other world?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> Red:  Robert shakes his head, feeling like he just became more whole somehow.
> 
> "Wrasse, what happened in the other world?"



"Hmm he stopped that weird ability? He should go ahead and use it again right here then."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> Red:  Robert shakes his head, feeling like he just became more whole somehow.
> 
> "Wrasse, what happened in the other world?"



"Got lost. Started slapping ourselves." Wrasse explained.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm he stopped that weird ability? He should go ahead and use it again right here then."



Wrasse nodded and reactivated Czar Pallladium's ability.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Mikata turns towards Wrasse, "~How could we get lost? What about Samurai Mister's sword thingy~?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Hmm he stopped that weird ability? He should go ahead and use it again right here then."



"I think we should wait until we come to a crossroads of sorts.  We're most vulnerable in the moments directly after he opens the worlds, so if we don't take different enough actions we're basically screwed no matter what."



Ichypa said:


> "Got lost. Started slapping ourselves." Wrasse explained.



"Sounds about par for the course."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Red: Wrasse, deciding that Czar Palladium's abilities could be put to better use during the road ahead, selects the red world as the true world.
> 
> Blue: Wrasse, bored and sensing that the party was not going to be making any progress any time soon, decides to abandon this path, and selects the red world as the true world.



The crossroads resolves,Red is the true world
_------_-------_-------_------_------_------_

The group continues into the mist, soon corpses appear to the sides of the tunnel. Some partially imbedded into the wall by some great force, some eviscerated, some simply with large holes where organs should be. All of them looks recent, today recent.

The mist rolled up over the groups knees, thickening, concealing the ground. 

The group exits the tunnel into a grand cavern, so large is it you could house a city within its walls. Ce tered in this great cave of wonders, under hanging rainbow crystal stalactites, was a great black lake. Said lake was the source of the mist. In the center of the lake is a single small island, a white beacon of light shine upon that island, banishing both must and darkness.

You look around and see litteral piles of bodies, stacked like a child stacks laundry.


A form lands with great speed in front of you. Urek. He smile as he carries another man by the throat casually

"There you are, I've. Even waiting for you slow pokes." He says with a smile as he squeezes and shatters the mans spine like so many pretzel sticks before dumping him onto the floor unceremoniously.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata turns towards Wrasse, "~How could we get lost? What about Samurai Mister's sword thingy~?"



"Didn't work." Wrasse responds



> "I think we should wait until we come to a crossroads of sorts. We're most vulnerable in the moments directly after he opens the worlds, so if we don't take different enough actions we're basically screwed no matter what."



"Nah, we're already close. Might as well get ready now."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> A form lands with great speed in front of you. Urek. He smile as he carries another man by the throat casually
> 
> "There you are, I've. Even waiting for you slow pokes." He says with a smile as he squeezes and shatters the mans spine like so many pretzel sticks before dumping him onto the floor unceremoniously.



Red: Takime Reverts

*"Long time no see. Here to give the (D)eath?"*

Blue: Takime Reverts
*"Nice to see you too."*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 2, 2014)

Aeron uses his monocle in both worlds


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Red:  "Yo, Ter... Urek, was it?  What the hell are you doing here?"

Blue:  "Urek, my man!  What's the deal?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red: Takime Reverts
> 
> *"Long time no see. Here to give the (D)eath?"*
> 
> ...



Red: "I have grievances that must be addressed."
Jace: "I recognize the you, you are one of the troublesome lot from group A"


Blue: Urek smiles, "Business before pleasure love"
Jace: "I recognize the you, you are one of the troublesome lot from group A"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aeron uses his monocle in both worlds


Redredredredredredredredredred


manidk said:


> Red:  "Yo, Ter... Urek, was it?  What the hell are you doing here?"
> 
> Blue:  "Urek, my man!  What's the deal?"



Red: Urek yawns "Waiting for your slow asses, look around. Were it not for me you never you have made it in time."

Blue: Urek pick his ear "Killing time, or was it time to kill... I can never remember."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: "I have grievances that must be addressed."
> Jace: "I recognize the you, you are one of the troublesome lot from group A"
> 
> 
> ...



Red: *"Oh?"*
Takime looks at the group
*"Did someone here wrong you?"*

Blue:*"Troublesome? Now that isn't a nice thing to say to Urek."* Takime takes a few steps away and sits down away from the group
*"The red haired one did seem to like you."*


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Urek yawns "Waiting for your slow asses, look around. Were it not for me you never you have made it in time."



"And why exactly do you need us?  What grievances?"



> Blue: Urek pick his ear "Killing time, or was it time to kill... I can never remember."



"Sounds like quite the predicament.  What business, exactly?  Something we can talk about?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red: *"Oh?"*
> Takime looks at the group
> *"Did someone here wrong you?"*
> 
> ...



Red: "Yes very much so, I demand satisfaction." He raises his hand and pints. "YOU!" everybody turns to see Viper standing quietly, hands in his pocket, smirking. Terragon walks up beside him "Not gonna happen blond, step the fuck off."

Blue: The red hair man walks to the front, pants near ripping, and licks his lips. Urek cringes "I don't fly that way, man." The red hair man titters and snaps a card at Urek, he catches it in two fingers and turns it. The joker. The death card. "Interesting."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Sounds like quite the predicament.  What business, exactly?  Something we can talk about?"



Blue: Urek drops the card. "I have debts to collect. A man isn't a man unless he stays true to his word after all."


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: "Yes very much so, I demand satisfaction." He raises his hand and pints. "YOU!" everybody turns to see Viper standing quietly, hands in his pocket, smirking. Terragon walks up beside him "Not gonna happen blond, step the fuck off."



"Satisfaction?  What, like a duelist or something?"  Robert scoffs.



Zhen Chan said:


> Blue: The red hair man walks to the front, pants near ripping, and licks his lips. Urek cringes "I don't fly that way, man." The red hair man titters and snaps a card at Urek, he catches it in two fingers and turns it. The joker. The death card. "Interesting."
> 
> Blue: Urek drops the card. "I have debts to collect. A man isn't a man unless he stays true to his word after all."



"Debts?  What manner of debts?  I'm sure they could be settled with words."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: "Yes very much so, I demand satisfaction." He raises his hand and pints. "YOU!" everybody turns to see Viper standing quietly, hands in his pocket, smirking. Terragon walks up beside him "Not gonna happen blond, step the fuck off."
> 
> Blue: The red hair man walks to the front, pants near ripping, and licks his lips. Urek cringes "I don't fly that way, man." The red hair man titters and snaps a card at Urek, he catches it in two fingers and turns it. The joker. The death card. "Interesting."



Red:*"Let them fight. I could tell that they had to since I saw him. My soul says so."*

Blue:*"If you don't mind I think I'll get some distance so I  can watch the show."* 
Takime starts walking backwards so she doesn't miss a moment


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Robert casts Takime a dark glare in both worlds.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Satisfaction?  What, like a duelist or something?"  Robert scoffs.
> 
> "Debts?  What manner of debts?  I'm sure they could be settled with words."





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red:*"Let them fight. I could tell that they had to since I saw him. My soul says so."*
> 
> Blue:*"If you don't mind I think I'll get some distance so I  can watch the show."*
> Takime starts walking backwards so she doesn't miss a moment



Red: "A man settles disputes with his fists, it is the truest way" speaks Jace "Words mask true intentions with falsehoods and platitudes, but a fist is always pure."
"Indeed they are." Agrees Urek "And mine yearns for Blood."
"You were trash before and your trash now" Responds Terragon 
"I wouldn't go so far as to say trash, but..." Viper brushes his hair from his face "You are certainly no gem, more the broken shards of a bottle posing as a diamond." Vipers eyes were hard

Blue: "Words are for the weak" responds Urek
"Couldn't agree more" agrees the redheaded man his thighs twitching in anticipation
"Which is why I will know you blood!" Urek declares, pointing past the redhead to Viper
"Interesting." Mutters Jace


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

Seeing Urek in both worlds Kiel strenghtned his entire body in case of a battle that probably will be even harder to be than the black creature in the Red World


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Mikata looks around confused in both worlds at these sudden developments. Unaware of the context.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: "A man settles disputes with his fists, it is the truest way" speaks Jace "Words mask true intentions with falsehoods and platitudes, but a fist is always pure."
> "Indeed they are." Agrees Urek "And mine yearns for Blood."
> "You were trash before and your trash now" Responds Terragon
> "I wouldn't go so far as to saw trash, but..." Viper brushes his hair from his face "You are certainly no gem, more the broken shards of a bottle posing as a diamond." Vipers eyes were hard
> ...


Red:*"Robert, don't you think you should move away from the group a bit? Oh, no one said what the bottle was made of, I myself think diamonds are rather...fragile."*

Blue: *"Robert, don't you think you should move away from the group a bit? Looks like you'll have to wait a bit red hair. That or kill Viper yourself."*


----------



## Sablés (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: _This should be fun to watch.... from a safer distance, for research purposes_ Aeron moved out of line from Viper and Urek

Blue: _Great, more of her planning; this can't turn out well_ Aeron strides towards the nearest corner, a good distance away from Viper, Urek and the Red-haired man.


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Red:



> Red: "A man settles disputes with his fists, it is the truest way" speaks Jace "Words mask true intentions with falsehoods and platitudes, but a fist is always pure."
> "Indeed they are." Agrees Urek "And mine yearns for Blood."
> "You were trash before and your trash now" Responds Terragon
> "I wouldn't go so far as to say trash, but..." Viper brushes his hair from his face "You are certainly no gem, more the broken shards of a bottle posing as a diamond." Vipers eyes were hard



"Do you guys know each other?  The fuck is going on here, fill us in."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red:*"Robert, don't you think you should move away from the group a bit? Oh, no one said what the bottle was made of, I myself think diamonds are rather...fragile."*



"No, standing our ground is more important right now, we can't all afford to just hide like you did in our last fight.

Blue:



> Blue: *"Robert, don't you think you should move away from the group a bit? Looks like you'll have to wait a bit red hair. That or kill Viper yourself."*



"Yeah, backing off a bit sounds like a good idea."  Robert readies a few teleport barriers just in case.




> Blue: "Words are for the weak" responds Urek
> "Couldn't agree more" agrees the redheaded man his thighs twitching in anticipation
> "Which is why I will know you blood!" Urek declares, pointing past the redhead to Viper
> "Interesting." Mutters Jace



"Come on now, guys.  I'd like to at least hear your reasons first."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> Red:
> "No, standing our ground is more important right now, we can't all afford to just hide like you did in our last fight.
> 
> Blue:
> ...



Red: Takime remains in the line of fire next to Robert and crosses her arms
*"I didn't hide, it just decided not to attack me at all for some reason."*

Blue: Takime smiles and starts getting some distance
*"Good boy."*


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red: Takime remains in the line of fire next to Robert and crosses her arms
> *"I didn't hide, it just decided not to attack me at all for some reason."*



"Must be the smell."  Robert smirks and unconsciously moves forward one pace.



> Blue: Takime smiles and starts getting some distance
> *"Good boy."*



Robert stands a few meters in front of Takime, not even glancing in her direction after her wisecrack.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red:*"Robert, don't you think you should move away from the group a bit? Oh, no one said what the bottle was made of, I myself think diamonds are rather...fragile."*
> 
> Blue: *"Robert, don't you think you should move away from the group a bit? Looks like you'll have to wait a bit red hair. That or kill Viper yourself."*



Red: Viper glances and takime, covers one eye and laughs. "My god are you two a thing? It honestly wouldn't surprise me." He turns to Urek "Maybe I was wrong, you are trash."
Terragon cracks his knuckles threateningly
John speaks up "I have no place in personal quarrels so I will take me leave." He bows and walks into the mist
"I am inclined to agree, as interesting as this all is I came her for a reason." Jace leaps the incredible distance  to the island in a single bound before sitting cross legged in front of the seedling, eyes closed.
"As long as there is breath in my body I will not see garbage like you into the house of the black scorpion" Viper declares, his shinshoo oozing from his form like oil
"Glad we are on the same page" replies Urek eyes glowing red

Blue: The red haired man looks tonviper, for a moment you can see him seriously considering it. The tension is palpable, until you realize it isn't mention but rather shinshoo rising.
Jace breaks the silence first "I have no time for pretty squabbles, excuse me" with that he leaps to the island
"I must admit, the personal nature of this makes me uncomfortable." Speaks john "I will recuse myself." He shuffles off.
Without the mediating presence of Jace and John the tension cranks up to 11


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Both Worlds:

"~Ah! Without Green Mister here, Mika-chan can be on Papa's side~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Both worlds:
Magni decides to make an elegant retreat, falling back to the relative safety of the tunnel


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Red:  "I guess that's that, then."  Robert prepares an escape barrier on the island for his group.  "Use these if you need an escape."

Blue:  "Welp, I tried." Robert teleports the members of his group that don't wish to stay to the island.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Viper glances and takime, covers one eye and laughs. "My god are you two a thing? It honestly wouldn't surprise me." He turns to Urek "Maybe I was wrong, you are trash."
> Terragon cracks his knuckles threateningly
> John speaks up "I have no place in personal quarrels so I will take me leave." He bows and walks into the mist
> "I am inclined to agree, as interesting as this all is I came her for a reason." Jace leaps the incredible distance  to the island in a single bound before sitting cross legged in front of the seedling, eyes closed.
> ...



Red: Takime starts moving a very large distance away(that is to say as far as possible) to watch and smiles
*"Black scorpion, kind of surprising. Glad I renounced that emperor already to find a man like that. Pretty sure he'll beat Viper with that ability of his."*

Blue: Takime watches them leave
*"Oh how about this, a threeway battle instead? Everyone gets a turn that way. Mexican stand off and everything"*
Takime makes her way off a long distance away (that is to say as far as possible) after saying that to watch


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Wrasse used Force Flight to follow after Jace, mimicing his exact trajectory to the island. He took a seat next to Jace and began meditating as well

Blue: Wrasse followed John.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Both Worlds: Mikata runs over towards Magni

"~Heeeeey! Wait for Mika-chaaaan~!"

As she runs, a purple piece of her breaks off and squirms its way onto Robert.

It approaches his ear harmlessly, before vibrating softly,

"~Mister, Mister, put up a Teleport thingy in front of Mika-chan too~!"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

Red world: Kiel prepares to escape if necessary through robert barrier

Blue world: Kiel asks robert to teleport him to the insland


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Blue:  Kiel is teleported.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Both Worlds: Wrasse walks towards Mikata and joins Magni, randomly engaging her in a mind meld.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Aeron teleports after Jace/John. Nobody there particularly interested him and thus wasn't worth risking death for and he could 'hear' the sounds of their battle if he needed to.

Blue: The prospect of a 3- possibly 4 way between Viper/Urek/Red-Hair/Terragon piqued Aeron's interest enough to remain on the field albeit after warping to the safest location i.e a few meters behind Magni. Ready to Teleport to the island at a moment's notice


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red: Takime starts moving a very large distance away(that is to say as far as possible) to watch and smiles
> *"Black scorpion, kind of surprising. Glad I renounced that emperor already to find a man like that. Pretty sure he'll beat Viper with that ability of his."*
> 
> Blue: Takime watches them leave
> ...



Both worlds: Takime changes her mind and decides it's better to just go to the island to chat everyone up while watching the show


----------



## JoJo (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Bang chooses a safe distance to watch the fight. But he prepares to escape if need be.

Blue: Bang retreats back to a safe distance, seeing if he should stay or go to the island.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Both Worlds: Wrasse walks towards Mikata and joins Magni, randomly engaging her in a mind meld.



Having Force melded with Mikata, Wrasse resumes his previous actions, namely going to the island in Red and following John in Blue.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Both worlds.

The still waters around the island break and churn as a great stoney sea dragon makes its presence known. As it breaks the waters surface those on the island feel their shinsoo fizzle out and die




Tidebringer
C4


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Red world collapses, blue world becomes true world. Wrasse re-Czars as he follows John.
Red: "So, where are we going?"
Blue: "So, what are you doing?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Red world collapses, blue world becomes true world. Wrasse re-Czars as he follows John.
> Red: "So, where are we going?"
> Blue: "So, what are you doing?"



Both worlds

John stays silent as he reaches a spot in the corner, silently he draws his sword and begins running through his Kata in slow motion


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Both worlds:

Robert senses the enemy, and his teammates danger, nothing else.

"Fuck."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Both worlds
> 
> John stays silent as he reaches a spot in the corner, silently he draws his sword and begins running through his Kata in slow motion



Red: Wrasse pulls out his lightsaber and begins to go through his own katas.

Blue: Wrasse shakes his head and heads back to the party, just in time to see the Tidemaker rear out of the lake.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Both worlds:

The purple tentacle on Robert's shoulder begins vibrating again.

"~Mister, mister! Make it so Mika-chan can reach inside the big dragon over there~!"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 2, 2014)

Red and Blue: Bang senses that the monster drained the Shinsoo of the teammates on the island. 

"Ah Shit"

Bang begins holding a steady pose and begins collecting Shinsoo from around him. 

"Instead of applying the Shinsoo to myself for enhancement, I'll use it as a source of nigh limitless shinsoo."


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Both worlds:
> 
> The purple tentacle on Robert's shoulder begins vibrating again.
> 
> "~Mister, mister! Make it so Mika-chan can reach inside the big dragon over there~!"



Red world:  Robert obliges

Blue world:  "No, Mika, too dangerous."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> Red world:  Robert obliges
> 
> Blue world:  "No, Mika, too dangerous."



Red World: Mikata turns her arm purple and sticks it into the barrier experimentally

Blue World: "~Mister's a big stupid head~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

manidk said:


> Red world:  Robert obliges
> 
> Blue world:  "No, Mika, too dangerous."



Red: Robert boxes Mika and seeks to unload her inside the Tidebringer but is unable


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red World: Mikata turns her arm purple and sticks it into the barrier experimentally





Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Robert boxes Mika and seeks to unload her inside the Tidebringer but is unable



"Well, fuck."




> Blue World: "~Mister's a big stupid head~!"



"Watch your mouth."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Wrasse continues to go through katas. "Do you hear something?" He asked John.

Blue: Wrasse, recognizing that shinsoo attacks likely wouldn't be effective from his knowledge of the previous red world, runs over to assist Ed, who's guns would have the best chance of affecting it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Red: Wrasse continues to go through katas. "Do you hear something?" He asked John.
> 
> Blue: Wrasse, recognizing that shinsoo attacks likely wouldn't be effective from his knowledge of the previous red world, runs over to assist Ed, who's guns would have the best chance of affecting it.



Red: John continues his katas "I do not"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: John continues his katas "I do not"



Red: "Ok." Wrasse continues his katas.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Blue: Ed draws Maleficarum. "Mika, ask Robert to send me and Wrasse to some place there," pointing towards the area between the dragon's island and theirs. "I'll soften the dragon enough so that the other can kill it." Ed readies Maleficarum, figuring out what angle he'd need to fire a to get a clear shot as Mika did her thing.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Both Worlds:

Mikata communicates the plan to Robert.

"I've got just the thing."

Robert creates a platform in the upper parts of the cavern, allowing a clear shot at the dragon. The only problem is, the four way standoff lies between the sniper and his target. Robert boxes the area around Ed up, transporting them onto the barrier, making it a two-way link with the entrance to the cavern he had just been standing in.

Mikata turns to Ed, having joined him in the teleport, "~Mister says to use real bullets, and be as quiiiiiet as possible, tee hee~!"

She then spots Magni, who had gotten dragged into the teleport somehow, and glomps his arm excitedly.

Barriers appear in front of Wrasse in both worlds, although Robert doesnt have a means to communicate their usage to him, the meaning should be obvious.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Wrasse pauses in his katas, confused by the sudden existence of barriers in front of him.

Blue: Wrasse leapt throug the barrier arriving where Ed and Mika were.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Red: Wrasse pauses in his katas, confused by the sudden existence of barriers in front of him.
> 
> Blue: Wrasse leapt throug the barrier arriving where Ed and Mika were.


Red: a purple arm pokes through the barrier, waving energetically

Blue: "~Mister says Mister Wrash should make sure we're ready for anything, niipaaah~!"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 2, 2014)

Both worlds: Aeron teleports a hundred meters away from the Sea Dragon and remains stationary in the air. In order to gauge the range of it's Shinsoo nullifying abilities, extends his sonar. The distance at where the signal stopped would be the Dragon's negation limit.

Blue: As an extra, he orders Carna to begin electrifying the lake in an indirect attempt to assess the Sea Dragon's defensive efficacy.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: "It appears I'm need. I hope to see you again." Wrasse tell John with a bow, and steps through the barrier.

Blue: "Got it." Wrasse tries to extend his Force senses. He had a feeling that this creature was what was blocking them.


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Robert makes sure to add a barrier-bridge at the end of Ed's gun.

The exit barrier popped up as far as it could go before hitting the shinsoo negation barrier.

It would serve to make loss of velocity of Ed's bullets minimal.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

Kiel make some clones he start to erupt th grue blood that he assimilated in the cave,all over the place also spraying it as well on takime and jace,after spreading the grue blood kiel try making one of his clone a  nanomachine/bio suit for takime use it uniting with her


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel use is dragon cells and create two wings for him as well as making some clones he start to erupt th grue blood that he assimilated in the cave,all over the place also spraying it as well on takime and jace



Both worlds: *"Kiel, can you unite yourself with me into one mind and body and follow my directions?"*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Both worlds: *"Kiel, can you unite yourself with me into one mind and body and follow my directions?"*



"I can but i will be using a hollow body with you,you will have control over it" Says Kiel as he makes one of his hollow unite with Takime "don't worry"


Kiel then transforms into a dragon form in his main body and fly towards the dragon "Can't we have a little talk or you're going to do in the hard way?" Says Kiel to the dragon that was taking the shinsoo of the island as well taking care to don't let him hit Kiel without protecting himself


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I can but i will be using a hollow body with you,you will have control over it" Says Kiel as he makes one of his hollow unite with Takime "don't worry"
> 
> 
> Kiel then transforms into a dragon form in his main body and fly towards the dragon "Can't we have a little talk or you're going to do in the hard way?" Says Kiel to the dragon that was taking the shinsoo of the island as well taking care to don't let him hit Kiel without protecting himself




Red World: Takime goes straight for the nanobio suit, The ideas what to do with it already in her mind. To prevent rejection the nanomachines would have to work their magic.
Once the suit was complete on her she would focus on making a nanoblade as a weapon to fight the beast and focus on parrying it's attacks with a blade that can cut nearly anything If this works the enhancements should be off the charts



Blue world: Takime waits for what a proper opportunity to get the nano-bio suit or for it to come to her while hiding. The ideas what to do with it already in her mind.
To prevent rejection the nanomachines would have to work their magic.
Once the suit was complete she would focus on making a nanoblade as a weapon to fight the beast and focus on parrying it's attacks with a blade that can cut nearly anything. If this works the enhancements should be off the charts


----------



## JoJo (Jan 2, 2014)

Blue: Bang looks at Aeron's Electric attack and begins analyzing it to possibly create an electricity technique through his shinsoo.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Both worlds: Aeron teleports a hundred meters away from the Sea Dragon and remains stationary in the air. In order to gauge the range of it's Shinsoo nullifying abilities, extends his sonar. The distance at where the signal stopped would be the Dragon's negation limit.
> 
> Blue: As an extra, he orders Carna to begin electrifying the lake in an indirect attempt to assess the Sea Dragon's defensive efficacy.





Ichypa said:


> Red: "It appears I'm need. I hope to see you again." Wrasse tell John with a bow, and steps through the barrier.
> 
> Blue: "Got it." Wrasse tries to extend his Force senses. He had a feeling that this creature was what was blocking them.





manidk said:


> Robert makes sure to add a barrier-bridge at the end of Ed's gun.
> 
> The exit barrier popped up as far as it could go before hitting the shinsoo negation barrier.
> 
> It would serve to make loss of velocity of Ed's bullets minimal.





lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel make some clones he start to erupt th grue blood that he assimilated in the cave,all over the place also spraying it as well on takime and jace,after spreading the grue blood kiel try making one of his clone a  nanomachine/bio suit for takime use it uniting with her





lokoxDZz said:


> "I can but i will be using a hollow body with you,you will have control over it" Says Kiel as he makes one of his hollow unite with Takime "don't worry"
> 
> 
> Kiel then transforms into a dragon form in his main body and fly towards the dragon "Can't we have a little talk or you're going to do in the hard way?" Says Kiel to the dragon that was taking the shinsoo of the island as well taking care to don't let him hit Kiel without protecting himself





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red World: Takime goes straight for the nanobio suit, The ideas what to do with it already in her mind. To prevent rejection the nanomachines would have to work their magic.
> Once the suit was complete on her she would focus on making a nanoblade as a weapon to fight the beast and focus on parrying it's attacks with a blade that can cut nearly anything If this works the enhancements should be off the charts
> 
> 
> ...





JoJo said:


> Blue: Bang looks at Aeron's Electric attack and begins analyzing it to possibly create an electricity technique through his shinsoo.


*Boss 3: Tidebringer*

[Youtube]x5uwihWGu-I[/youtube]

Blue: Wrasse tries to extends his force senses to the beast but fails miserably, aerons sonar is successful in mapping the immediate area but in doing so is unsuccessful in gauging the nullification range. Aeron send down a bolt of lightning with crana electrifying the lake to no apparent effect. One of kiel's body sprays grue blood over the three inhabitants of the island while another changes forms into something decidedly more draconic. Jace seems unbothered and continues meditating. Robert affixes a wormhole to the end of maleficarum as Tidebringer rises high into the air, revealing long arms with great clawed hands on them. Kiel flies to face level with the beast "Would you like to talk? Or..." "Ussssssurpersssssss" cries Tidebringer as he whips his all too fast tail through the air, swatting kiel out the are and severely damaging his arms and legs. Kiel begins to sink in the water, which turns out isn't actually water. 


Red: After the sonar and the spraying of blood, Takime enters one of kiels strange hollow bodies, it probes her in places, driving needles into her skin, fusing their synapses. Takime tries to make a chainblade of some sort and succeeds as Tidebringer bring down a great stone fist upon her, knocking her into the lake below.


Both worlds: The battle had begun shore side. Urek charged Viper head on and was met with a hail of hypersonic razor edged metal, he raised his arm in defense as he blasted through with a beam of shinsoo with the other. He charge through the obscuring smoke cloud and was met by a fist to the face as Terragon blasted him in the cheek with a hard right. Viper was already on the move, deftly sidestepping cards through by the red haired man and returning with volleys of his own. This back and forth quickly began tearing great crevices in the surrounding landscape.

Terrago followed up the right with a 10 punch combo ending in a stomp to the knee and a spinning roundhouse to the dome, blasting Urek into the wall. "Once trash always trash" he chided. Urek shoots off the wall like a middle, grabbing Tetragon by the face as he went, and slammed him hard into the opposing wall. Sending ominous fissures through the wall and ceiling. "If im trash, that must make you shit!" Urek says maniacally as he explodes the palm currently residing on terragon's face, deepening the fissures. Terragon grabs Ureks forearm with both hands "No, I'm The Shit." As he squeezes and catastrophically crushes Urek's, giving it two new joints. Urek retreats slightly before boundingback in to deliver a needlepoint shinshoo attack to terragon's solar plexus, shooting through him like a laser. 

The Redhaired man decides he is losing the ranged war and closes for some hand to hand, Viper backpedals rapidly and is caught flush with his back against the wall. The red haired man smiles as he flick out a 7 of hearts and stabs at Viper. Viper explodes into a tornado of shrapnel, consuming the red haired man in a vortex of pain and blades. The red haired man spins himself, releasing cards as he does, and is ejected from the tornado in a card cacoon. He lands elegantly and reshuffles his deck.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Blue: "Did that dragon just talk?"

Red: "What's going - Is that a dragon?"

Both: Wrasse attempts to Force Meld with Ed.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Boss 3: Tidebringer*
> 
> [Youtube]x5uwihWGu-I[/youtube]
> 
> ...


Blue: *Dammit that's what I thought, just have to keep hiding... wait is it using that water as a power source perhaps? It has something to do with the dragon, if there was just a way to get him fully out of it.* 

Red: *This isn't water?!* Takime  quickly uses the blade and string to get back up on the side of the island and hides by clinging onto the edge out of sight with the sword
*Not quite, it's all just theory, but... this should be able to cut it at least.*
Takime manipulates the blade further
The blades on the sword become imperceptible, then Takime sets up strings to climb back up easily. She begins to have the sword vibrate at a high enough frequency to the point it can sever the bonds of atoms then she pulls herself back up letting the suit do it's work. Then gets into a counter stance that would require little movement distance to attack and move away at the same time

*"Attack me honorably beast!"*


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

Both worlds:

Kiel try swimming while absorbing whats was around of him and making grue blood as a replacement of whatever was he trying to swin on,he try to not fail in returning the seed while doing so.


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Both worlds:  Robert distances himself from the fight close to him while attempting to teleport his partners currently on or around the island back to his location.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Blue: *Dammit that's what I thought, just have to keep hiding... wait is it using that water as a power source perhaps? It has something to do with the dragon, if there was just a way to get him fully out of it.*


Blue: Takime looks at Jace
*Wait...*
Takime goes out into the open and mimics Jace by meditating just like him and putting all thoughts out of her mind


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: mikata turns towards Ed

"~Hey, Mister! Why dont you shoot already? It looks like the tree just attacked the Old Hag~!"

Meanwhile, the tentacle on Roberts shoulder vibrated, "~Hey, Mister! Put Mika-chan at the island so she can help Green Mister and Old Hag~!"

Blue: mikata simply watches the four way battle unfold


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red: mikata turns towards Ed
> 
> "~Hey, Mister! Why dont you shoot already? It looks like the tree just attacked the Old Hag~!"
> 
> ...



Red:  Robert obliges.

Blue:  Robert does the same.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: Ed obliges and, after re-compensating, aims and fires on the tree.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: A single voice reverberates through the heads of Takime and Mikata, mocking them

_Hooh, two little brats are incapable of resisting interference of this level, hmm? Pathetic._

The slime girl rises up, and shakes her head, walking unsteadily towards the remains of the sapling. A stone spear oozes out from her arm, and as she stands before it, begins stabbing it repeatedly while screaming saccharine cries of anguish and rage.

Blue: Mikata watches on dispassionately as Kiel falls to his death


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: The voice isn't heard
*To no longer live would be...*
Takimes sees a spark of something to live for as she nears the end
*No, have to fight it... this isn't what, "I WANT!"*
Takime breaths again

Blue: The meditation continues


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

Kiel forces the snypases in Takime body making her breath,even against her own will don't letting her fall.


Kiel falls on the void pool as he tries with his will taking jelly jigger "I still don't TOUCHED MIKA! PENETRATE JELLY JIGGER" making a hole within the lake and as fast as possible he take meep meep and using it as thunder to boost kiel into the air,going away from the lake,and going as far from the dragon as possible


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Red:  Robert hears a voice in his head, filling it up so that the psychic assault dies out.

_"ROBERT!  YOU MUST FIGHT LIKE A MAN!  ...OR A LADY!  OR A LADY WHO DRESSES LIKE A MAN!!!_

Blue:  Robert begins having a conversation in his head.  _"You guys are kinda fucked.  WISH I HAD MY SWORDS RIGHT NOW DAMMIT SERP."_


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: _Give into the dark side!Return this pain ten-fold!_

Blue: _Master yourself, and you master the world. Keep your focus, and this battle will yours._


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel forces the snypases in Takime body making her breath,even against her own will don't letting her fall.
> 
> 
> Kiel falls on the void pool as he tries with his will taking jelly jigger "I still don't TOUCHED MIKA! PENETRATE JELLY JIGGER" making a hole within the lake and as fast as possible he take meep meep and using it as thunder to boost kiel into the air,going away from the lake,and going as far from the dragon as possible



Blue:  Robert sees Kiel flying through the air and grabs him in a barrier, teleporting him to safety with the rest of the group.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red: A single voice reverberates through the heads of Takime and Mikata, mocking them
> 
> _Hooh, two little brats are incapable of resisting interference of this level, hmm? Pathetic._
> 
> ...





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Red: The voice isn't heard
> *To no longer live would be...*
> Takimes sees a spark of something to live for as she nears the end
> *No, have to fight it... this isn't what, "I WANT!"*
> ...





lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel forces the snypases in Takime body making her breath,even against her own will don't letting her fall.
> 
> 
> Kiel falls on the void pool as he tries with his will taking jelly jigger "I still don't TOUCHED MIKA! PENETRATE JELLY JIGGER" making a hole within the lake and as fast as possible he take meep meep and using it as thunder to boost kiel into the air,going away from the lake,and going as far from the dragon as possible





manidk said:


> Red:  Robert hears a voice in his head, filling it up so that the psychic assault dies out.
> 
> _"ROBERT!  YOU MUST FIGHT LIKE A MAN!  ...OR A LADY!  OR A LADY WHO DRESSES LIKE A MAN!!!_
> 
> Blue:  Robert begins having a conversation in his head.  _"You guys are kinda fucked.  WISH I HAD MY SWORDS RIGHT NOW DAMMIT SERP."_





Ichypa said:


> Red: _Give into the dark side!Return this pain ten-fold!_
> 
> Blue: _Master yourself, and you master the world. Keep your focus, and this battle will yours._





manidk said:


> Blue:  Robert sees Kiel flying through the air and grabs him in a barrier, teleporting him to safety with the rest of the group.



Red: Wrasse loses himself to the dark side, attempting to harm the seedling like it had harmed him. This attempted Psychic assault lessen the pain on the others as it defends itself. Sensing weakness Koltomika stabs the stump of the seedlings with a great vengeance and a furious anger, further quieting the psychic wail. With the psychic pressure lessened Takime forces herself to breath, even come up to her hands and knees. Kiel shoots out of the water like a demented shark and lands beside her, gasping. Jace looks on unimpressed before leaping back to shore. He snaps his fingers "It is time we take our leave." John and Magni are beside him in an instant and they venture back into the tunnel.

Blue: Use the burning fervor of his loins Kiel uses keep meep and jelly jiggler in a combo attack that shoots him out of the water. Robert catches him as he crests and places him down on shore.

Both: Viper looks up and is momentarily distracted by the proclamation, the red haired man is unforgiving and closes the distance, plunging his arm elbow deep into Viper's abdomen. Viper vomits blood as he responds in turn, grabbing hold of the arm tightly. Before becoming a blender of buzzsaws. The redhaired man was unprepared to defend himself and suffered greatly in his folly.  The flesh of his left arm was rendered off nearly completely and there was scarely a square inch of flesh on his body not baring deep lacerations. 

Urek high above charged a devastating beam attack when he was blind sided by a leaping Terragon "Like I'm gonna fuckin let you do that!" He smashes urek into the ceiling with great vigor, grabbing ahold of a stalactite crystal with one hand and ureks leg with the other, slinging him repeatedly into the jagged ceiling. The ceiling began to collapse.

"Time to GO!" yells Viper as double decker bus sized pieces of realistate begin tumbling from the roof of the cavern. "Tch" Terragon responds as he hurls Urek into the voidpool below, before leaping to safety. Viper slumps onto Terragon's shoulder, holding the massive wound he now bore, with a smirk. Terragon returns the smirk as they hobble into the tunnel. A razorwall quickly fills the tunnel in their wake from floor to ceiling


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: _Do not forget, child, grab the scraps and feed them to abomination._

Mikata nods, zombielike, as she grabs whatever scraps of wood and glowing fauna she can, storing them into her body as she returns to the side of Kiel and Takime.

The child turns a blank stare towards the opposite shore.

_Leave Takime, she can handle herself. Tell her to retrieve her newest paramour. Hmph._

Mikata reaches over, grabbing Kiel unsteadily, before sinking her body into the ground and attempting to stretch over the surface of the lake towards the opposite shore.

She turns towards Takime, "~Mister...REJOICE...Says to...trust your instincts...old hag...~"

Blue: Mikata looks on in shock as everything proceeds to fast for her to process, leaping down to try and hold Red-hair up.

"~Mister! Don't worry! Mister Wrasse will make you aaaaall better~!"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 2, 2014)

Red: The seedling now gone, Aeron uses Carna to disperse the voidpool around  the area where Urek fell, giving him a view of his position and dove at hypersonic speeds down to retrieve him before the tides closed back in. All the while creating a wind barrier to defend against any obstructions.


_He owes me one for this.
_

Blue: Aeron yelled at Robert to erect a Teleportation barrier over top of the group  to prevent debris from crushing them


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Red: Wrasse loses himself to the dark side, attempting to harm the seedling like it had harmed him. This attempted Psychic assault lessen the pain on the others as it defends itself. Sensing weakness Koltomika stabs the stump of the seedlings with a great vengeance and a furious anger, further quieting the psychic wail. With the psychic pressure lessened Takime forces herself to breath, even come up to her hands and knees. Kiel shoots out of the water like a demented shark and lands beside her, gasping. Jace looks on unimpressed before leaping back to shore. He snaps his fingers "It is time we take our leave." John and Magni are beside him in an instant and they venture back into the tunnel.
> 
> Blue: Use the burning fervor of his loins Kiel uses keep meep and jelly jiggler in a combo attack that shoots him out of the water. Robert catches him as he crests and places him down on shore.
> 
> ...


Red: Takime Forces herself to get up, with her body burning. She quickly makes a rope and ties it to herself  and another object to connect to the island, she dives.
Nothing else is on her mind besides the task, get Urek out, get Urek out, get Urek out.

 Blue: Takime falls out of meditation around the time Urek hit the fake water and talks to Jace
*"Only garbage would let the world fall apart for their own sake."*
Takime looks around and see's Robert
*"Save Urek!"*


----------



## manidk (Jan 2, 2014)

Both worlds:  Robert creates a large, but thin, barrier set up to dump the rocks into a part of the voidpool where no one was present.

"HURRY THE FUCK UP!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Wrasse selected Red, since that was where all the action was happening, and then re-Czared.

Both: "Gonna borrow this!" Wrasse said, snagging Malificarum from Ed and tossing it to Czar. "Czar take down that barrier!" Czar Palladium began expertly shooting down the blade barrier left behind. Wrasse added him to his list of complete dicks.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 2, 2014)

Kiel recover his ernegy lost in the pool and look at Mika "Hey Mika-chan~ can you lend me those wood from the seedling" he says as he take a long breath while assimilating the seedling


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel recover his ernegy lost in the pool and look at Mika "Hey Mika-chan~ can you lend me those wood from the seedling" he says as he take a long breath while assimilating the seedling



Mikata wordlessly pushes the remains of the tree she had picked up out of her flesh and onto Kiel.

They were naturally 100% slime free and undamaged from being carried within her.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse selected Red,



Wrasse collapses the world onto the red path, then collapse himself.

His soul leaves his body and flows into Kublow

Kublow: Stand and be judged
Wrasse: What? Where am I?
Kublow: You are on the plain OF JUSTICE!
Wrasse: Why am I here?
Kublow: You are to be judged for the abuse of my powers
Wrasse: But I was helping my friends
Kublow: MUDA! It does not matter, all abuses must be addressed, this is true justice!
Wrasse: So what is going to happen to me?
Kublow: You will suffer the wrath of 1000 ora!
Wrasse: 1000?
Kublow:Yes 1000! And for every future abuse the penalty will only grow
Wrasse: But... I'll die
Kublow: Such is the path of ture justice
Wrasse: *sigh*
Kublow: Are you ready?
Wrasse: Begin
Kublow: ORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORAORA!

In the real world wrasses body begins to twitch and seize,  bruises appearing mysteriously all over him


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse collapses the world onto the red path, then collapse himself.
> 
> His soul leaves his body and flows into Kublow
> 
> ...



Wrasse lingers on the verge of death.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Unable to stretch Mika elected to slingshot herself and kiel to the relative safety of the shore. Aeron splits the voidpool, retrieving urek and takime who had dived after him. "Let's get the fuck out of her!" Robert yells as be installs a temporary stop gap of worm holes and barriers


----------



## TehChron (Jan 2, 2014)

Leaving the,p*d*p**** to his own devices, Mikata grunts and brings Red-Hair up to her shoulder

"~C'mon, Mister...still...gotta...play tag...~"

The drained slime girl half shuffles, half drags herself over towards Wrasses unconscious form, before extending an arm to grab his tongue and lap it all over Red Hairs mangled form.

Satisfied with her work, she approaches the razor blades, waiting for their destruction so she could eat the remaing debris


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Takime is barely conscious much less alive she's hanging onto something to stay alive
*"Please... heal... Urek...*


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 2, 2014)

Ed sees Wrasse's bod get covered with injuries. _The hell is going on..._ Noticing the barrier problem, he picks up Maleficarum and fires at it, getting rid of it once and for all. He hears Robert's voice, telling them to leave. Ed throws Wrasse onto his shoulder (and takes Maleficarum back), walks with Robert and the rest. He pulls Wrasse's tongue and covers the blue one with his own spit. "Now that that's done, let's pick up the unconscious and run."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 2, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed sees Wrasse's bod get covered with injuries. _The hell is going on..._ Noticing the barrier problem, he picks up Maleficarum and fires at it, getting rid of it once and for all. He hears Robert's voice, telling them to leave. Ed throws Wrasse onto his shoulder (and takes Maleficarum back), walks with Robert and the rest. He pulls Wrasse's tongue and covers the blue one with his own spit. "Now that that's done, let's pick up the unconscious and run."



Wrasse wakes up and starts running on his own.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 2, 2014)

Ed blasts the razor barrier to peices with wrasse slung over his shoulder, they make abasty exit quickly followed by Mika carrying the giant scab that was the red headed man.

*Wrasse was still unconscious and badly beaten, as his spit had done nothing to heal the wounds of JUSTICE*

They are in turn followed by Aeron carrying urek and takime, and Robert

Oh yeah and bang was there to. Or something.


The journey back was long and arduous but thankfully monster free. They arrived at the surface sometime after sunset.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 2, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Takime is barely conscious much less alive she's hanging onto something to stay alive
> *"Please... heal... Urek...*



"Watch where you're grabbing, Sister." Aeron says as  Takime latches on to him tightly while carrying Urek on his other arm. He catches up with an injured Wrasse and has the UNCONSCIOUS physician spit on Mazino after they escaped the cavern.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 2, 2014)

Takime had fallen completely silent


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

As the companions make their way to the dark surface they can't help but notice the plague of locusts, crows, and coyotes that have taken over the landscape, devouring the thousands of corpses that lay strewn about. Aeron and Mika lay down their respective baggages and aeron sets to transferring wrasse spit onto Urek. The effect is immediate as his eyes snap open  and he leaps to his feet.

He looks around, obviously disoriented by his surroundings." Wha-... How'd I get here?" He asks Aeron, Robert responds for him "Takime saved you" he says with a smile. "Really?" Ureks face is unreadable. He kneels down and scoops up Takime in both arms. He begins flying, no, floating gently up. Swaying side to side like a feathers fall in reverse. He hold her vertically, resting her head on his neck. "So you saved me" he says softly "I couldn't imagine why." Takime smiles weakly "We are a lot more alike than you know" she responds

Urek chuckles. "You know that is a possibility." They are about 200 feet up now. "You know, I never answered your questions from before" he says with a sincere smile "Oh which one was that?" Takime replies feigning ignorance. "You know, the one about taking you will me." Urek laughs "Oh yeah that little old one. So what of it?" 

Urek adds a spin to the feather float "I have an answer for you" They were beautiful in the moonlight, floating light angels from heaven "And what is it?" Takime asks expectantly. Urek brought his head close to Takime's ear "I have no fucking need for a useless whore like you" he replies. Takime looks down and sees Ureks hand wrist deep in her stomach "Bye bye bitch." A light flashes and Takime is blown into grape sized chunks. Her blood rains down over the moonlit companions in a macabre mockery of a sunshower.

Takime's sowing needle rains down a amongst the chunks of viscera and lands in Robert's open hand. Upon impact memories begin surging through his mind













*"Stop The Process" *Takime said as her head flew from her shoulder's smiling and landed in front of Robert he saw rapid flashes of all of the memories and faces of this girl he only knew for barely more than 3 days.

His first real memory of her. A large man dressed in rags one that seems hesitant and untrusting, a gruff rough voice.  

Soon after the group traveled to save a member already, kiel.  and finds something out.
The person he assumed was a man covered in rags wearing panties was 



Robert then remembers Lord Sheever and The results off the effects on Takime is what he remembers.  
 Probably the reason she constantly challenged him as the leader.
 s  
 and 

He remembers the first of many times she passed out in 











Then memories of red Takime fills his head

 and how much she rightfully scolded him constantly  

 and 

He also 
And her confession of what her mission is, though it seemed as if she was still leaving parts out. Parts she didn't want to burden him with.












 Then memories of blue Takime flood into him.

The first thing he remembers is ,,,,, nosebleed.
Wait his nose is bleeding again at a moment like this?!
He also remembers being hit on by her constantly.

He remembers her in the battle with that giant scorpion that nearly killed them.





Then memories of Earth Takime flood into him

He remembers finding out Mika-chan is racist from this
 He remembers that she felt great shame about what happens when she's blue and that's she's rather hysterical.
He remembers her being fairly competitive and telling him about her lack of self control.



The fifth Takime he saw he didn't see that long, but she appeared shortly after marrying 4 people in a single day.












This woman he has barely known for 3 days had done things he had never thought possible and seemed to live each day as her last.
She caused Urek to exist with her antics,she read a single book and became a demi-god, she took everyone to the realm of the gods by accident,She flung the party 10 years into the future,she changed pretty much every time he looked at her.

 At the same time he also felt like he did. 







Then Final Takime he saw, the one he saw killed; memories of her flooded in. A certain memories of her stuck out.

Robert didn't notice it until he thought about it till now because he was upset, but she seemed rather sorrowful when 
As if she didn't expect to make it the next day.
Then he remembers her demanding a bed.

One last time.

After he refused she insisted on attacking something that couldn't defeat. Yet it somehow worked out and she left with Urek for the night then came back for the tournament with them for one last time.

At this point Robert also remembers the sex dream he had with her.

This woman, this damn woman caused him so much grief and now she was gone. He couldn't even protect her for 3 days. Still can't protect anything just like back then. His soul aches with pain and sorrow. The red ring given to him starts to fade away into nothingness.




Urek flies off into the night, leaving a wake of despair.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

As Urek flies away, he hears the vaguest whisper

_The Path of Heaven is Unending_


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Mikata looks around, the dimmest flickers of consciousness returning to her eyes in the face of the crimson shower.

_Old Hag..._, she thinks to herself, as she's struck again by pangs of hunger.

She begins wandering around the fields, taking in what sustenance and trinkets she can gather among the masses of carrion


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 3, 2014)

"Wha- " Kiel saw Urek flying away as Takime was covered in blood and he knew it was her end "I didn't know that whore that good at all was pretty funny with that messy people around here,how  things change huh" Kiel looks to the skies with blank eyes "But that woman that transformed Terry into this "Urek"  wants me,and thats what i know.. If i stay alive and fall into her trap becoming maybe like him" Kiel looks to his team "I will try killing them if she takes me? " He had a face that had no feeling within it but inside the rage for that two had grown "I might even try killing Mika! FUCK!"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2014)

Aeron's never took his eyes off the sight of Takime being murdered in cold-blood nor did he so much as blink as the rain of crimson liquid stained his body. Until that moment, Aeron felt he had found a kindred spirit inside Takime or to be more specific, her wind persona. Someone who could have freed him from a cage steeped in the blood of others however Aeron was faced with the brutal truth. There was no sadness at her death and no anger to direct at her murderer. Nothing had changed, the blackness and overwhelming nothingness within remained. Wherever she was, he wished she had found the happiness she could not in this life.

It appears Fate has a twisted sense of humor; the circumstances are *almost *the same as _her_ own. Just like last time, you handed her off willingly and was powerless to prevent her demise. Had Aeron been paying proper attention, he may realized his other self had spoke with the intention of scorning him rather than mockery. Nevertheless, the words drove a spear into his heart as an image flashed in his mind.



"Why does it always end this way?" Aeron leaves the scene and stalks off into the distance, expressionless.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2014)

After a few minutes of roaming aimlessly, Aeron settles down with his back facing a tree bark, paying no mind to the corpses scattered across the site and thinks of the past. Anything significant enough to get his mind over Takime's death.


Part 6

_Several weeks had passed since Aeron accepted Wave's offer of friendship. In that time, he had  learned that the small group of people he had come across were not nomads, rather they had been on an annual expedition across the layer which Ren Tao had been foreseeing for over 2 years. Aeron still somewhat resentful at being beaten by the Physician was unwilling to accept the apprenticeship and decided to test for himself whether his loss was but chance. The boy chose to repeat the scenario of that fateful night by ambushing Ren Tao from behind while he was gathering herbs in the plains; Aeron ran head first and initiated a flying drop-kick at top-speed.
_


_ Needless to say, the encounter ended poorly for the demi-human as the Doctor placed his right arm at the above his shoulder and blew Aeron away with a backwards flick of his finger; never once turning around and leaving his work. Unfortunately, Aeron happened to land on his head, knocking him unconscious for a prolonged period of time.
_
_This time, Aeron awoke to a rather large bed stuffed with white silky sheets. The last thing, he remembered was charging at the Doctor and assumes his current situation was identical to the previous one
_
"I guess it wasn't luck after all, now I feel stupid." _The blonde hops down from the tall bed and walks past the door and comes across a massive decorated hallway. After assessing the surroundings, he noticed the room was rather luxurious and nothing like he could saw in the fields. Aeron begins  inspecting the household, door by door finding what appeared to be a  living room, a kitchen, a closet for household appliances etc. Not a person to be seen unnerved the demi-human thus he decided to use his aerospace sonar to detect the presence of anything human shaped and discovered only one the a few doors  down._

"There you are!" _Exhausted from all the searching, Aeron foregoes knocking and slams the door open, expecting to meet his friend. What he actually laid eyes on was a woman, several years his senior in a towel strapped around her upper body, staring back at him oddly. What Aeron immediately took notice of was the glimmer of her silver her and piercing scarlet eyes. Despite having little to no experience regarding women, Aeron was well aware of situations when you fucked up royally in that context, this was definitely one of them. Aeron immediately tried to mouth an apology but was suddenly pressured by a wave of what he swore was killing intent and then passed out...again.

The boy woke up to a dark room without light, unable to make out his surroundings, What he was certain of however was the fact of being tied to a chair by a tight rope._

_You've got to be kidding me. I've passed out more times since I've met these people than the rest of my entire life and why am I tied up?
_

"Oho, so the Sleeping pervert finally woke up." _Aeron was unable to pinpoint the location of the silk voice but he had a pretty good idea of what the current situation entailed or so he thought. A light bulb turned on, illuminating the dank room. Expectedly, he was faced with the girl he 'met' prior to fainting, only this time was fully clothed in an exotic black dress and had a devilish smirk on her face. 




What really disturbed Aeron however was that he was stripped to his boxers and noticed an array of 'tools' placed on a table next to him. Upon further inspection appeared to be a set of pliers, a whip, a tazer and something which looked to be used for penetration. 

For the first time in his life, the boy experienced true fear.
_
"I-I can explain, it was an accident. I was looking for a guy I know." _The young Aeron begged as if his life depended on it but the woman's smirk only grew wider_

"You mean to tell me, you decided to barge into a bathroom unannounced only you were expecting another man instead?" _Aeron nodded repeatedly at her inquiry, disregarding the obvious implications. His life or rather manhood was far more valuable at the time._

"Well that's too bad, you found me. Sadly, I can't just let you off with a free show."

"THEN WHY ARE YOU SMILING?" Aeron replied hastily

"Besides, I've been looking for a new plaything." _The woman says seductively and ignores his rants as she grabs what happens to be a roll of tape in one hand and a whip in the other. Aeron at this point, responded by screaming 'bloody murder' at the top of his lungs hoping someone somewhere would save him_. 

_The woman closes in on his form and straps his mouth shut with duct tape at blistering speeds and cups his cheeks with the other hand_. "Now now. Shrieking like that isn't very manly. Let's enjoy the moment." _She says as the whip tangles around Aeron's neck, slowly suffocating him into submission.

Before the woman could continue with her interrogation, the door bursts open revealing Wave in a regal suit staring down at the girl, as if expecting this outcome _

"I thought I heard the sounds of a cornered animal about to become prey. I guess I was right. Let him go, sis. Before you break him." _Wave addresses his now presumed to be sister who pouts back at him_

"Shame, I was hoping to have a but more fun with my new toy. " _The girl releases her strangle hold on Aeron's neck and slowly slits the ropes in half with a finger. Aeron takes that opportunity to dash and hide behind Wave, still unable to speak with the duck tape over his mouth. _

"Guess I went a bit too far already. Oh well." _Wave's sister vanishes from both their PoV and appears behind Aeron, pecking him on the cheek before he could react._ "The name's Sera, by the way." _She said before leaving the area._

_ Wave rips off the tape and explains the situation. Aeron had been unconscious for over a week after his failed attempt on the doctor. The expedition period had come to a close a few days before and they brought him to their home, Bludhaven. Apparently, Wave and Sera were practically nobles in the city and were the only descendants of a powerful clan of mages; Sera being 18 and Wave 13.  Aeron assumed their lineage was the reason why Wave had little contact with children his age and was tutored by Ren Tao.
_
"There you have it. This is really your own fault, have I said you're an idiot lately? Why would you attack the Doctor again and expect different results? What's even stupider was that you confronted my sister without proper training; be glad you're even breathing." _Wave said seriously_

"Never leave me alone with that monster again...please."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Waaaaay too long



Wrasse snores through Takime's unfortunate demise.


----------



## manidk (Jan 3, 2014)

Robert is completely silent as he takes in what just happened.

He stares at Takime's needle for a long time before stuffing it into his storage space.

His emotions are unreadable at the moment, turning to watch Urek fly off.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Mika stalks off into the night, devouring tremendous amounts of dead flesh, occasionally snagging a vulture of some other carrion critter. She found herself increasingly dissppointed by the lack of swag, but then again this wasn't a free battlefield, people had likely come through hours ago and harvested the premium loot for themselves. As she cut a path of destruction through the wasteland she comes across a harp, made of gold. An angelic figure adorns the bow and the strings appear to be spun moonlight


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika stalks off into the night, devouring tremendous amounts of dead flesh, occasionally snagging a vulture of some other carrion critter. She found herself increasingly dissppointed by the lack of swag, but then again this wasn't a free battlefield, people had likely come through hours ago and harvested the premium loot for themselves. As she cut a path of destruction through the wasteland she comes across a harp, made of gold. An angelic figure adorns the bow and the strings appear to be spun moonlight


She picks it up and absently thrums the strings of it


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> She picks it up and absently thrums the strings of it



The voice of a beautiful woman begins singing of sweet sadness, Mika could see things shed never actually seen before, failed romances, sons separated from mothers by war, ambitious dreams crushed by accident or sudden sickness.

Even the creatures feasting on the corpses of contestants stopped to listen


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Drawn to the music was a man, Mika recognized him from group D. He sat on some corpses in silence, admiring the music. When Mika had stopped strumming he stood and introduced himself as Hang-ll


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2014)

Hang-Il sat upon a small pile of corpses, pieces of clothing and shards of destroyed weapons discarded around the ground. In his hand was a long needle-like weapon, with dark petals of blood dripping off of the now stained tip into a larger pool of crimson directly below him. The man relaxed and listened to the music with a nonchalant expression on his face, then turned around to face the new arrival. Hang-Il looked at Mike for a moment, with an awkward pause, then smiled as he hopped down from the collection of bodies, lazily straightening himself up as he landed on the ground. "Hey there~" He said, giving a wave. "I'm Hang-Il. I don't think I've seen you around here before."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Mikata tilted her head in response, her hands gaining speed on the harp


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata tilted her head in response, her hands gaining speed on the harp



Waves of force began to ripple through the air. A harmonic treble gyrated into existence on every axis. The coyotes began to howl.


"Hey there! Delicately!" Spoke the harp


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2014)

Hang-Il frowned as the woman just continued to play her harp. The sound was nice; it was a nostalgic, almost ethereal sound that reminded the swordsman of his home, not in the least because his caretaker also had a similar looking instrument. "Not replying, right. Fair enough, I guess. Not many people would trust their names with strangers." He gave a laugh, his free hand moving to scratch the back of his head. "If you don't mind me asking, though, what's the occasion for?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Waves of force began to ripple through the air. A harmonic treble gyrated into existence on every axis. The coyotes began to howl.
> 
> 
> "Hey there! Delicately!" Spoke the harp



Mikata turned to face the harp.

"~Mika-chans sorry. Mika-chan was just having fun...~"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Hang-Il frowned as the woman just continued to play her harp. The sound was nice; it was a nostalgic, almost ethereal sound that reminded the swordsman of his home, not in the least because his caretaker also had a similar looking instrument. "Not replying, right. Fair enough, I guess. Not many people would trust their names with strangers." He gave a laugh, his free hand moving to scratch the back of his head. "If you don't mind me asking, though, what's the occasion for?"



"~Mister told Mika-chan to never talk to strangers without proper supervision. Sorry~"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2014)

"Mister?" The swordsman asked, his head lighting tilted to the side. This person was kind of weird. "Oh, so you have a group?" Hang-Il's face lit up. He'd been looking for a group to advance further with for a while now. He could probably continue on his own, but the enemies were getting harder and his luck seemed to run out as he kept running _into_ said enemies along the way as well. Brushing a hand through his hair, the silver oval shaped shelf of his inventory turned visible. Casually, Hang-Il placed his needle weapon inside and then stepped forward. 

"Would this 'mister' mind if I joined? After all, a game is more fun when there's more people in it~" He said, a mischievous grin flashing on his face for a moment before the swordsman quickly suppressed it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata turned to face the harp.
> 
> "~Mika-chans sorry. Mika-chan was just having fun...~"


"Esperacchius is nothing if not forgiving" replies Esperacchius "As the cradle of hope their are no beings beyond my passions"

Esperacchius leaps from mikas arms and transforms




*"BEHOLD MY TRUE FORM AND FEEL YOUR SELF BASKED IN HOPE!"*

An aura of hope poured off the figure, drenching both Hung-ll and Mikata to the bone in it


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Esperacchius is nothing if not forgiving" replies Esperacchius "As the cradle of hope their are no beings beyond my passions"
> 
> Esperacchius leaps from mikas arms and transforms
> 
> ...



"~Woooooow! Pretty! What else can Pretty Lady do~?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "~Woooooow! Pretty! What else can Pretty Lady do~?"



*"KNOW ME AND KNOW HOPE MY CHILD!"*

Esperacchius flies high into the air and begins singing, her voice carries far and wide. The moonlight intensifies until it is nearly as bright as daylight, basking the country side in its infinite glow. A glowing fail of some kind surrounds her as she points her sword skyward. The carrion creatures were ripped from the ground and flung skyward, compressing into a large ball. With her other hand she  scoured the battle field, vaporizing all dead things her ray of light touched.


When finished she pointed her sword at the ground and the ball of creatures exploded into a shower of stardust. Everywhere the dust touched bloomed a cashe of beautiful fragrant flowers. What was once a battle field was not a beautiful field as far as the eye could see. A cool wind blew.

*"HOOOOOOPE!"*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *"KNOW ME AND KNOW HOPE MY CHILD!"*
> 
> Esperacchius flies high into the air and begins singing, her voice carries far and wide. The moonlight intensifies until it is nearly as bright as daylight, basking the country side in its infinite glow. A glowing fail of some kind surrounds her as she points her sword skyward. The carrion creatures were ripped from the ground and flung skyward, compressing into a large ball. With her other hand she  scoured the battle field, vaporizing all dead things her ray of light touched.
> 
> ...



A shrill scream pierces the air

"~AAAAAAAAAAH! MIKA-CHANS DINNER~!"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

After being washed in the light of HOPE, Wrasse awakens from his JUSTICE-induced coma.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> After being washed in the light of HOPE, Wrasse awakens from his JUSTICE-induced coma.



Wrasse sits up stiffly, bruised and battered, but eyes alight with the twinkle of possibility


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Mikata points up at the angelic being and stomps angrily

"~Why would you do that~?!"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2014)

I frown, looking up at the angelic figure, then look between Mikata and the ex-harp back and forth. "I have no idea what's happening anymore."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata points up at the angelic being and stomps angrily
> 
> "~Why would you do that~?!"



*"There is no HOPE in death. Only new life!"* replies Esperacchius


*"You are young and foolish but I soon teach you the light of HOPE! Even if you die in the attempt."*


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *"There is no HOPE in death. Only new life!"* replies Esperacchius
> 
> 
> *"You are young and foolish but I soon teach you the light of HOPE! Even if you die in the attempt."*


"~YOU KILLED MIKA-CHANS DINNER WITH THAT BALL OF YOURS YOU LIAR~!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "~YOU KILLED MIKA-CHANS DINNER WITH THAT BALL OF YOURS YOU LIAR~!"



*"HOPE!"* a ray of light sprung from Esperacchius's finger, bathing Mika. She suddenly found inner peace. She didn't lose a dinner, merely gain more opportunities for future meals.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *"HOPE!"* a ray of light sprung from Esperacchius's finger, bathing Mika. She suddenly found inner peace. She didn't lose a dinner, merely gain more opportunities for future meals.


Inner Peace is a transient thing for the soulless, so the feeling of HOPE was soon shunted aside by the desire to NOM

She glared at the angel again, "~How did you do that~?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Inner Peace is a transient thing for the soulless, so the feeling of HOPE was soon shunted aside by the desire to NOM
> 
> She glared at the angel again, "~How did you do that~?"



*"I merely showed you the light child. But it appears you are without the proper seed."*

Esperacchius begins singing once again, sword pointed towards the sky. As her singing reached crescendo she pointed he sword towards Mika and a flaming star crashed down from the heavens, burning its way into her breast. She screamed and fell backwards, tearing at this new feeling that was infecting her being.

*"It is done. You are now no longer an abomination but a child of HOPE!"*


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse sits up stiffly, bruised and battered, but eyes alight with the twinkle of possibility



"Ahhhh." Wrasse said, carefully stretching. "So, what happened while I was out? Did we win?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 3, 2014)

Kiel saw a light in that night,his sharp sight make it even morer clear for him to know that wasn't a normal light,so Kiel started to walking to the light "It never gives us some time does it?"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Bang sees the light shining from up above. He can tell that it isn't any ordinary light. "A ray of light in this dark place can do nothing but good. It must be a blessing."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *"I merely showed you the light child. But it appears you are without the proper seed."*
> 
> Esperacchius begins singing once again, sword pointed towards the sky. As her singing reached crescendo she pointed he sword towards Mika and a flaming star crashed down from the heavens, burning its way into her breast. She screamed and fell backwards, tearing at this new feeling that was infecting her being.
> 
> *"It is done. You are now no longer an abomination but a child of HOPE!"*


Mikata screams in horrific agony as she attempts every method she can think of to excise the infection


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata screams in horrific agony as she attempts every method she can think of to excise the infection



Mika tears and shreiks and throws a fit but she can not shake the infection.

*"You are a real child now, enjoy this most blessed gift"*

The angel returns to harp form and gently lands next to Mika. Playing herself, creating a gentle ballad. Mika is soon soothed, and lays on her back amongst the flowers panting.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

"...I feel sick."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2014)

Aeron arrives at the scene, having been drawn to the source of the Light, only to meet Mikata writhing in pain next to a harp and an unknown stranger standing a few feet away.

"Did you do this?" He asks the male swordsman


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2014)

I stare blankly at the girl, having just spent the past five minutes in vapid confusion and hoping my ear drums wouldn't explode from the obnoxious yelling of the harp-angel-person-thing. Walking over to her, I offer a hand to help her up. "So about the question I asked before . . . "

"Did you do this?" Came the voice of another arrival, looking at me suspiciously. I look back at him, momentarily confused as to why he was giving me looks, before the confusion melted away. He probably thought I was the reason the girl was on the ground and in pain.

"No." I shrug, then point at the harp nonchalantly. "That did."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> I stare blankly at the girl, having just spent the past five minutes in vapid confusion and hoping my ear drums wouldn't explode from the obnoxious yelling of the harp-angel-person-thing. Walking over to her, I offer a hand to help her up. "So about the question I asked before . . . "


"...Mi-I wasnt paying attention. Sorry."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 3, 2014)

"What do you mean the "Harp" did this?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Mikata points at the harp, "It took away Mi-my dinner and then put something inside me. It makes me feel sick."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> "Did you do this?" Came the voice of another arrival, looking at me suspiciously. I look back at him, momentarily confused as to why he was giving me looks, before the confusion melted away. He probably thought I was the reason the girl was on the ground and in pain.
> 
> "No." I shrug, then point at the harp. "That did."



"Oh, must be quite the item to actually _hurt_ her. Who might you be then? " Aeron speaks and uses his monocle to uncover the stranger's threat-level.



> "What do you mean the "Harp" did this?"



"I'm going to assume that Mikata played with something she shouldn't have and got burned. Really, this would be the 5th time, I've kept track." Aeron responds for the stranger.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 3, 2014)

"But you can't feel... What the fuck?" Kiel approach the harp analysing it


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Oh, must be quite the item to actually _hurt_ her. Who might you be then? " Aeron speaks and uses his monocle to uncover the stranger's threat-level.
> 
> "I'm going to assume that Mikata played with something she shouldn't have and got burned. Really, this would be the 5th time, I've kept track." Aeron responds for the stranger.



So they _did_ know each other, then. This new guy seemed more agreeable than 'Mikata', at least. Maybe he'd be more willing to let me join their group? Then again, he did also seem a bit more cautious than wary of me as well in comparison. "Ah, I'm Hang-Il. I've been travelling on my own so far, so you might not know of me." I extend a thumb and point to the pile of corpses behind me, flashing another smile. "_They _certainly didn't, at least."


----------



## manidk (Jan 3, 2014)

Robert walks up to his group and the newcomer, hands in pockets.

He looks the new guy up and down a couple times before shrugging and turning away.

"You're with us now, luckily a spot just opened up."

There was still no emotion readable from him.

"And Mika, stop running off, it's dangerous here."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 3, 2014)

"So if you will come with us,what were you doing here at this time alone?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert walks up to his group and the newcomer, hands in pockets.
> 
> He looks the new guy up and down a couple times before shrugging and turning away.
> 
> ...


"Sure, I dont want to experience anything,like that again..."

Mikata stopped as she started to get up, her eyes,widening in horror


----------



## manidk (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Sure, I dont want to experience anything,like that again..."
> 
> Mikata stopped as she started to get up, her eyes,widening in horror



Robert cocked his head, keeping his neutral expression.

"Mika... Are you ok?"


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "So if you will come with us,what were you doing here at this time alone?"



_Looks like I got in. Excellent._

A smile begins to tug at the edges of my lips, but I force it back, keeping my face nonchalant and casual. "I was doing some exploring, trying to find some people I could join up with since it's easier to operate as a team than by myself." I turn so that the side of my body is faced towards the bodies behind me. "Then these guys came and attacked, probably looking for an easy target. I killed them, and decided to take a rest and that's when harp girl came along."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2014)

Atlantic Storm said:


> So they _did_ know each other, then. This new guy seemed more agreeable than 'Mikata', at least. Maybe he'd be more willing to let me join their group? Then again, he did also seem a bit more cautious than wary of me as well in comparison. "Ah, I'm Hang-Il. I've been travelling on my own so far, so you might not know of me." I extend a thumb and point to the pile of corpses behind me, flashing another smile. "_They _certainly didn't, at least."



Before Aeron could respond the man now known as 'Hang-Il', Robert enters the scene



manidk said:


> Robert walks up to his group and the newcomer, hands in pockets.
> 
> He looks the new guy up and down a couple times before shrugging and turning away.
> 
> ...



Aeron decided to give the newcomer an idea of what the 'team' was about. Pointing to each available member while reciting their names and uses

"I suppose that takes care of it. If you feel like joining us I will give you the lowdown. 
Robert manipulates space and is the de-facto leader
Wrasse is the doctor without morals.
 Ed is the moral alcoholic/sniper.
 Mikata is or rather was the unprejudiced glutton
Bang is... truthfully, I don't even know what he does. 
Kiel is the p*d*p****.
Taki-" He cuts off and descends into silence. Having fulfilled his obligation, he leaves the stranger to his own devices and follows Robert


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

The companions are unaware of the presence which had suddenly inserted itself into their midsts, somewhere hidden, amongst the moonlight and roses.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert cocked his head, keeping his neutral expression.
> 
> "Mika... Are you ok?"



She turns to stare at him, "Mi...I dont feel so good, Mister"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> She turns to stare at him, "Mi...I dont feel so good, Mister"



Mika vomits as of yet undigested chucks of human flesh onto the ground


----------



## JoJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Before Aeron could respond the man now known as 'Hang-Il', Robert enters the scene
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bang hears Aeron and begins to talking to him and Hang.

"Me, well my abilities are basically Shinsoo manipulation. Nothing special about it."

After that he thinks to himselfs

"Damn, I barely knew Takime. But without her the mood in this room feels very dark and glum. And since when was Kiel a pedo?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika vomits as of yet undigested chucks of human flesh onto the ground


Mikata stared at the chunks curiously

"...It wasnt something I ate, then..."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrasse, concerned for Mika, extended his Force senses through the area and then focused in on Mika, trying to discover what was wrong with the moeblob.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse, concerned for Mika, extended his Force senses through the area and then focused in on Mika, trying to discover what was wrong with the moeblob.



Wrasse extends his force within the slimegirl and discovers the waging war inside her

Her newly minted soul against the atrocities of the past


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jan 3, 2014)

I pay close attention to the explanation to Aeron's explanation of the team, mentally noting down and filing away the details - though none of them were particularly informative or helpful, to say the least. "Ah, right." I nod, having patiently waited for the man to finish his explanation. "Well, as for my abilities . . . " My voice trails off. Maybe a demonstration would be more apt. It would make me seem more trustworthy and open about my abilities, at least. 

A small wave of energy ripples around me, dispersing the grass and creating a small gust of green blades and argent. With a sudden flare, a small ember of an unrefined shinsoo flame forms around my right hand. "I manipulate shinsoo as well, but I prefer close combat." I explain, bringing my hand up.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse extends his force within the slimegirl and discovers the waging war inside her
> 
> Her newly minted soul against the atrocities of the past


The cries of "hope" cry out against her deeply ingrained instincts to nom.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

The hidden presence makes itself known



"I sense among you the energies of a crystal tree. How is this possible?" Asks Vaandark


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Mikata turns to the proctor, harp in hand.

"That guy," she says, pointing at Kiel, "Took the scraps of the tree into him after someone else smashed it to pieces. I think he can regrow it."


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 3, 2014)

"Speaking of, hey Kiel, you finished with that?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The hidden presence makes itself known
> 
> 
> 
> "I sense among you the energies of a crystal tree. How is this possible?" Asks Vaandark



Kiel aproach him "I assimilated that tree inside of me,why do you ask?"



P-X 12 said:


> "Speaking of, hey Kiel, you finished with that?"



"Yeah i did" Say Kiel showing the the crystal tree


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Vaandark shys away from the tree "Can you wash that off first, I saw where you pulled that from."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vaandark shys away from the tree "Can you wash that off first, I saw where you pulled that from."



Wrasse licks the seedling clean. "Here you go." he said, handing Vaandark the slobber-covered tree.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse licks the seedling clean. "Here you go." he said, handing Vaandark the slobber-covered tree.



Vaandark's mouth is open in a silent scream of horror. He collects himself before grabbing the tree

"Er, yeah... Follow me."

He leads them back to the rift before jumping through


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 3, 2014)

Kiel follows Vaandark through the rift


----------



## JoJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Bang jumps through the spacial rift.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrasse follows through the rift.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2014)

Aeron takes one last took and the plains and follows the proctor through the rift


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Mikata,follows behind


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

When they arrive, Wrasse looks around and asks, "By the way, where's Takime?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

The group follow Vaandark through

"Your next trail." He says before hopping back into the rift.

In front of you is a beautiful forest. A mounted figure admires a crystal tree not at all dissimilar to onenyoud seen before. 



The figure turns. "Your late maggots!"

The figure dismounts and marches over to you



"My name is Karille, I will be your proctor." She whistles shrilly a d figures emerge from the trees

"Now that the lollygaggers have arrived it is time for your second trial." She grabs and entire quiver full of airrows and fires them randomly through the air in every direction. "Now, of the 3000 contestants that entered the 2nd trial only 800 remain, this is still far too many so we are narrowing the scope. This is the trial of courage, so sack up maggots. I have just fired 100 arrows into this unexplored and undocumented forest, you will need to retrieve them. Only those who return with arrows will be allowed through to the next trial." She sits on a nearby tree stum, peering at the contestants. "Well? The fuck you waiting for? " at that there was a mad dash as the 800 contestants scattered every which way in a frenzy.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Mikata begins playing her harp as everyone begins to scatter


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata begins playing her harp as everyone begins to scatter



Mika begins playing and catches at least 3 dozen in her musical snare

Instead of running they stand around chatting and smiling, some tap their feet in rhythm, some simply lay down and look up at the sky


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ed watches the archer fire arrow after arrow into the sky as they land in the forest. With his keen and focused eyes, he's able to follow and approximate the landing area of two of them. As the test starts, he makes a mad dash towards both of them. _Have to get those quick,_ he thought. _Need to assume someone else thought the same thing I did._


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika begins playing and catches at least 3 dozen in her musical snare
> 
> Instead of running they stand around chatting and smiling, some tap their feet in rhythm, some simply lay down and look up at the sky



Mikata smiles gently, her instincts knowing that this is the right thing to do.

She approaches each in turn, playing her harp as she does so.

"...I....I dont want anyone to suffer horrible things like Old Hag did? " as they chat around her, a stinger and stone spear shoot from her body. The stone is stabbed at those who appear resistant to physical damage, and the stinger strikes those with exposed flesh.

"...Theyll be fine with this...I...hope?"

Mikata turns back to the party, confused and a little frightened, "What is hope?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed watches the archer fire arrow after arrow into the sky as they land in the forest. With his keen and focused eyes, he's able to follow and approximate the landing area of two of them. As the test starts, he makes a mad dash towards both of them. _Have to get those quick,_ he thought. _Need to assume someone else thought the same thing I did._



With the eyes of a trained marksmen Ed easily follows the trajectories of two arrows. As the mad dash starts he runs for all he is worth towards the location of the first. He see it at the base off a tree and smiles. As he walks up to it his outstretched hand is grazed along the back. He freezes in place. He turns to see a man standing but a few feet from him

"Now hang on there chief, that's my arrow. Turn and walk away real slow like and I won't keecap ya."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Bang asks the group 
"Should we split up or look for them in a group?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 3, 2014)

Kiel looks the florest and start assimilating the wood from one of the trees,from tree to tree he start spreading his nerves strings and through the nerves strings material for hollowed clones,Kiel spread like a hive mind through all the florest also creating hollowed clones to recover the arrows


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrasse divines the Force to see which was the best way to go. As he does so, he looks at the trees of the surrounding forest, to see if they were healthy or sick, special or normal, dead or alive.

As he does all this, he follows after Ed.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ed put his hands up instinctively. He thinks to himself, _Crap, knew something like this would happen._ He looks at his opponent. He is wielding dual pistols and has no armor _ Alright, no armor, either he's strong or stupid for going out front._ He faces forward and backs away slowly from the arrow. _ Okay, either Wrasse or someone else comes, or I risk it and either run or fight._ He senses Wrasse's presence. "Didn't think anyone would have the same idea I had," Ed said, trying to keep him from noticing Wrasse.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrasse saw that Ed was in a pinch. He reached out and wrapped the stranger in a Protective Bubble. "Don't be too hasty to shoot." Wrasse said. "Get to trigger happy, and you're shots will just ricochet right back at you.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata smiles gently, her instincts knowing that this is the right thing to do.
> 
> She approaches each in turn, playing her harp as she does so.
> 
> ...


 As Mika stabs the first man the spell is broken by his dying gurgles. Half remember their purpose and run into the forest while the other half turns to fight, unforgiving of being manipulated

One of those who stayed steps forward "Girl you shall know death this day" the other flank him following his lead




lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks with his sharp dragons eyes the arrows,he then enhace his senses even more and he start following the arrows that was target to the left from the florest using his senses to search through the florest,he also spawn some nerves strings just in case of being atacked


 As kiel sprints through the forest he spawns nerve strings to help him detect any aggressive actions.

As he does one of the nerves is tripped, he turns to face the newcomer




P-X 12 said:


> Ed put his hands up instinctively. He thinks to himself, _Crap, knew something like this would happen._ He looks at his opponent. He is wielding dual pistols and has no armor _ Alright, no armor, either he's strong or stupid for going out front._ He faces forward and backs away slowly from the arrow. _ Okay, either Wrasse or someone else comes, or I risk it and either run or fight._ He senses Wrasse's presence. "Didn't think anyone would have the same idea I had," Ed said, trying to keep him from noticing Wrasse.





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse saw that Ed was in a pinch. He reached out and wrapped the stranger in a Protective Bubble. "Don't be too hasty to shoot." Wrasse said. "Get to trigger happy, and you're shots will just ricochet right back at you.


"What the hell?" The man shoots and the ricochet hits him in the shoulder. As he grabs his shoulder his expression changes "Oh its like that huh?* HEY EVERYBODY THERE IS AN ARROW OVER HERE!!*" he screams at the top of his lungs


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrasse Force Chokes the stranger into silence the moment he saw the man drawing breath to shout, alerted by the phrase, "Oh, its like that, huh?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ed fires on the suffocating gunman, shooting him through the head.  He grabs the arrow (and the man's guns/ammo) and put's it in his cape-coat. "We need to move, *now*." He grabs Wrasse and flies away from the soon to be cesspit that was that area with his pistol-jets. "See if you can find arrows or the others." Ed looks around to find the others.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrasse dropped the Protective Bubble as Ed raised his gun, letting the shot go through. As Ed ask, he once again tried to divine the location of other arrows through the Force.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Mikata sighs loudly.

"Im sorry, Mister, I just didnt want everyone to suffer. I know I was wrong, but I hope its not too late to solve this peacefully?"

The soles of the slime girls feet become purple. She realizes that she could finish things quickly with her nightmare nom...but that suddenly...felt...not right somehow.

Her hands continued lightly plucking at the harp strings, continuing the melody.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Bang begins to sense shinsoo. The first ones to catch his attention would be Ed. Since he's letting out a constant stream of Shinsoo. He then runs over to Ed and attempts to catch up with him to see how he's doing. But then he begins to sense that Wrasse is with Ed. He senses that Mika is all by herself surrounded by enemies. He then changes course and runs to Mikata. He then finds Mikata with Aeron. He walks up to Aeron.

"Aeron, how is everything doing. Has Mika-chan improved at all from the cave until now?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2014)

Aeron waited on stand bye a few meters to the slime girl in case they could work things out peacefully. If the wolfman or his cronies provoked them, Aeron would lacerate the every last one of the Wolf's organs via aerokinetics and manipulating the air inside him to slash apart like razor blades. 

The attack would naturally be undetectable and leave no traces to himself.



> "Aeron, how is everything doing. Has Mika-chan improved at all from the cave until now?"



"Apparently she's going through an existential crisis. She asked me what "hope" means and I really didn't want to be the first to crush that delusion; we'll leave that to Robert when we're finished here." Aeron said, un-enthused at the impending ambush against the slime child


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse Force Chokes the stranger into silence the moment he saw the man drawing breath to shout, alerted by the phrase, "Oh, its like that, huh?"





P-X 12 said:


> Ed fires on the suffocating gunman, shooting him through the head.  He grabs the arrow (and the man's guns/ammo) and put's it in his cape-coat. "We need to move, *now*." He grabs Wrasse and flies away from the soon to be cesspit that was that area with his pistol-jets. "See if you can find arrows or the others." Ed looks around to find the others.





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse dropped the Protective Bubble as Ed raised his gun, letting the shot go through. As Ed ask, he once again tried to divine the location of other arrows through the Force.



Wrasse strangles the man but the damage is already done. Ed efficiently executes him with a shot to the head before snatching up the arrow and the mans gun and visible ammo. "Time to beat feet pal." He says to Wrasse, disturbances already growing in the area. Ed takes flight while Wrasse tries to discern the location of the next arrow..."Shit!"  He exclaims as he feel the ambush in progress.

A man drops from a nearby tree and begins firing a strange looking gun at wrasse





TehChron said:


> Mikata sighs loudly.
> 
> "Im sorry, Mister, I just didnt want everyone to suffer. I know I was wrong, but I hope its not too late to solve this peacefully?"
> 
> ...


Mika continues strumming the harp but its effectiveness seemed reduced. Only a few in the rear seemed confused, while the hound zue in front of her seem sharp and clear headed

He drew his sword "State your name and number then pop your bracelet. This is the only way this ends without bloodshed."


JoJo said:


> Bang begins to sense shinsoo. The first ones to catch his attention would be Ed. Since he's letting out a constant stream of Shinsoo. He then runs over to Ed and attempts to catch up with him to see how he's doing. But then he begins to sense that Wrasse is with Ed. He senses that Mika is all by herself surrounded by enemies. He then changes course and runs to Mikata. He then finds Mikata with Aeron. He walks up to Aeron.
> 
> "Aeron, how is everything doing. Has Mika-chan improved at all from the cave until now?"





Sabl?s said:


> Aeron waited on stand bye a few meters to the slime girl in case they could work things out peacefully. If the wolfman or his cronies provoked them, Aeron would lacerate the every last one of the Wolf's organs via aerokinetics and manipulating the air inside him to slash apart like razor blades.
> 
> The attack would naturally be undetectable and leave no traces to himself.


Aeron sits back watching the encounter. He plans for a way to intervene until he feels a familiar presence. The man from the library he realizes.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Apparently she's going through an existential crisis. She asked me what "hope" means and I really didn't want to be the first to crush that delusion; we'll leave that to Robert when we're finished here." Aeron said, un-enthused at the impending ambush against the slime child



"Hmm, I guess we could leave it to Robert."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrasse, having sensed the ambush in time, raises a Protective Bubble around himself and Ed. He then uses Plant Surge, causing the very tree the man had leapt out of to grow long and powerful branches that curled around the man mid-air, binding his limbs and constricting tightly around him, as to crush him to death.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ed, seeing that the man was being handled by Wrasse, quickly flew up to him and stole some of his equipment. He put what he could carry away (another gun plus ammo), and checked if he had an arrow on him, taking it if there was one. Then he heard more people coming for an attack. Ed pulled a flame grenade and primed it. _Let's see if you can follow us now,_ he thought as he threw the grenade towards the cove where they're coming from, setting the area around it in flames. _That'll keep 'em busy,_ he smirked as he flew away.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2014)

_So negotiations failed after all. Shame, he may have lived a little longer-
_
Aeron preparing to skewer the Humanoid Zue is interrupted by a familiar presence. He temporarily abandons his initial planning and is drawn towards the presence.

_I had almost forgotten about him. Now may be a good time to offer up my thanks for the directions in full... still, I can't exactly leave the girl to her devices._

Aeron orders Carna on standbye to provide aid if necessary


----------



## manidk (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika continues strumming the harp but its effectiveness seemed reduced. Only a few in the rear seemed confused, while the hound zue in front of her seem sharp and clear headed
> 
> He drew his sword "State your name and number then pop your bracelet. This is the only way this ends without bloodshed."



The hound-man hears a voice from behind him.

"Down, boy."

When he turns around, Robert is standing beside Mika.

"I'm going to have to ask you to attend to your own pack, mutt, and leave mine alone."

He then speaks to Mika, keeping his eyes on the hostile group.

"A little advice, Mika.  Plenty of individuals blessed with souls from birth have committed atrocities far worse than you.  Feel free to go wild."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Mikata stares at the man with a sword, hands still gliding.

"Mi-My name is Mikata. I...can't leave this trial..." A look of confusion crosses her features, "I...have my reasons." 

What they were, she wasnt sure, something about what would happen tomorrow? She was confused. She wanted to eat, so settled for trying to consume the floor beneath her as she tried to find a way to settle this peacefully.

As soon as she thought that to herself, her sense of beffuddlement grew exponentially.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2014)

Aeron hearing Robert stepping up to the plate, realizes no aid of his is necessary and calls Carna to him.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse, having sensed the ambush in time, raises a Protective Bubble around himself and Ed. He then uses Plant Surge, causing the very tree the man had leapt out of to grow long and powerful branches that curled around the man mid-air, binding his limbs and constricting tightly around him, as to crush him to death.





P-X 12 said:


> Ed, seeing that the man was being handled by Wrasse, quickly flew up to him and stole some of his equipment. He put what he could carry away (another gun plus ammo), and checked if he had an arrow on him, taking it if there was one. Then he heard more people coming for an attack. Ed pulled a flame grenade and primed it. _Let's see if you can follow us now,_ he thought as he threw the grenade towards the cove where they're coming from, setting the area around it in flames. _That'll keep 'em busy,_ he smirked as he flew away.


Wrasse wrap himself and ed in a protective bubble, but it does nothing to hamper the strange crystal projectiles the man shootas. They whiz through wrasses body cleanly, leaving small holes. All 8 shots together amounted to less than a Pinky's diameter. Unencumbered wrasse surges the trees growth, crushing the man in rapidly expanding boughs. Ed circles back to loot the corpse. Upon closing the distance he here's a "heh" and is hit full on with q pulse of some kind. His eyes Immediately began a to bleed and his skin begins to fall off. Wrasse behind him is experiencing the same. Every tree within 50m dies as the pulse hits it. "You enjoy that hi Rad grenade? I bet you did. You should be feeling real shitty right about now.".  The man kicks his way free of the dead tree trap "2 more toe tags for Barry the bounty hunter" he says triumphetly before removing a shotgun from his back and racheting in a shell

Barry the Bounty hunter
 D6



manidk said:


> The hound-man hears a voice from behind him.
> 
> "Down, boy."
> 
> ...





TehChron said:


> Mikata stares at the man with a sword, hands still gliding.
> 
> "Mi-My name is Mikata. I...can't leave this trial..." A look of confusion crosses her features, "I...have my reasons."
> 
> ...


"I see. Then I Krouse von Hilman, 43rd master of the Zetta Hyrule style shall end your life!"

Krouse von Hilman
D4

At that statement his goons charge, 3 are immediately downed by an explosion from the side. A man bearing an overly large rifle steps forward from the forest



Sabl?s said:


> Aeron hearing Robert stepping up to the plate, realizes no aid of his is necessary and calls Carna to him.


Aeron leave the group and travels deeper into the forest. It isn't long before he see him the man from the library. Arrow in hand.


----------



## manidk (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I see. Then I Krouse von Hilman, 43rd master of the Zetta Hyrule style shall end your life!"
> 
> Krouse von Hilman
> D4



"I wish you the best of luck in that endeavor."  An almost imperceptible smirk appears on Robert's face.  "Hopefully this will take my mind off things."



> At that statement his goons charge, 3 are immediately downed by an explosion from the side. A man bearing an overly large rifle steps forward from the forest



"You're just in time, stranger.  We're about to take this dog to the pound."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Bang follows the lead of the stranger and jumps up slightly going backward diagonally and uses a beam of Shinsoo from both of his hands targeting 2 betas. After that when he lands he continues on taking the Betas from a range.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 3, 2014)

After swiping the man's stuff, Ed feels his eyes burst slightly from the inside and the skin on his left cheek come off. Awash with pain, he immediately gains his composure and spots the man coming towards him through his bloodied eyes, shotgun being drawn. 


Ed grabs Wrasse and uses one of his pistols to jettison himself into the area of living trees. "Wrasse,bring out your weapons. Now." he says as he draws Maleficarum and fires two shots.

He then hears an explosion coming from close behind him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2014)

manidk said:


> "I wish you the best of luck in that endeavor."  An almost imperceptible smirk appears on Robert's face.  "Hopefully this will take my mind off things."
> 
> 
> 
> "You're just in time, stranger.  We're about to take this dog to the pound."


Only a short nod is given










The man then raises his rifle in the air shooting right above the remaining group of goons
There is an explosion that creates a hail of deadly rapid falling bullets over them all.
He  uses the knockback of the shot to go back into the forest to use it as cover and moves while firing with large deadly explosive bullets from his rifle at any survivors.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I see. Then I Krouse von Hilman, 43rd master of the Zetta Hyrule style shall end your life!"
> 
> Krouse von Hilman
> D4



Mikata nods in regret. Her hands withdraw the harp into herself.

"I'd hoped it wouldn't come to this..."



> At that statement his goons charge, 3 are immediately downed by an explosion from the side. A man bearing an overly large rifle steps forward from the forest



Mikata takes notice of the man, and decides to avoid attacking him...Why? He wasn't Mister or a person she knew...

The purple girl steps forward in sync with Robert, Ed, and the mysterious rifleman

"Looks like I'll have to clean up the appetizers! SATAN HAIR!!"

Beneath her feet slime tendrils extend underground, networking the battleground, as her hair takes on a purple sheen and a life of it's own, before millions of tiny hair like tentacles launch themselves at her adversaries, swarming the battlefield as they do so.


----------



## manidk (Jan 3, 2014)

Robert takes that as his cue and begins teleporting himself around, using his spear to attack various mooks from behind all at once, going for the kill.

"Clear out the fodder so that we can focus on dogbreath."  He speaks in a normal voice, but Mika and the newcomer both hear him.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrasse's first action was to cause the shells in Barry's shot gun to explode, as well as the  ammunition of the strange gun. His second action was to start blowing bubbles of saliva, the spheres held together by Wrasses telekinesis, and proceeded to drench himself and Ed in it. His third action was to bring out Czar have him turn Barry into a smear on the ground.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aeron leave the group and travels deeper into the forest. It isn't long before he see him the man from the library. Arrow in hand.



Assuming hiding wouldn't do any good, Aeron makes his presence known, rendering his body intangible to avoid any preemptive strikes, if possible "It's you again, been a while and I never caught your name, mister-" Aeron then remembers that he had assumed the form of Aerith when the two had previously met

 "Oh I'm sorry, you probably don't recognize me this way. How about now?" Aeron then reconstructs his body back into the form of the girl

"For the record, the library was closed." She said with a smile as the monocle read the blond man though, Aerith felt it wasn't necessary.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Bang follows the lead of the stranger and jumps up slightly going backward diagonally and uses a beam of Shinsoo from both of his hands targeting 2 betas. After that when he lands he continues on taking the Betas from a range.


Bangs beams are met by a furious charge, using an unusual martial style the man burys his pickaxe in Bang's left shoulder and hurls him to the ground.

"Fight me Weakling! Uugo will be your reaper." 

Uugo
E2





P-X 12 said:


> After swiping the man's stuff, Ed feels his eyes burst slightly from the inside and the skin on his left cheek come off. Awash with pain, he immediately gains his composure and spots the man coming towards him through his bloodied eyes, shotgun being drawn.
> 
> Ed grabs Wrasse and uses one of his pistols to jettison himself into the area of living trees. "Wrasse,bring out your weapons. Now." he says as he draws Maleficarum.
> 
> He then hears an explosion coming from close behind him.





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse's first action was to cause the shells in Barry's shot gun to explode, as well as the  ammunition of the strange gun. His second action was to start blowing bubbles of saliva, the spheres held together by Wrasses telekinesis, and proceeded to drench himself and Ed in it. His third action was to bring out Oblivificarus and use a wave of force to turn Barry into a smear on the ground.


As ed grabs Wrasse and desperately see to put some distance between them and Barry, Wrasse reaches out and causes the shells of Barry's shotgun to go off. The explosion knocks him off his feet, through the dead tree behind him. Before wrasse can celebrate his victory and screams in agony as razors slice their way through his body. Going from the source of the pain it was obviously from the wound made by the strange gun. He telekineticly forms spit bubbles and the pain magnifies, sending him to the ground vomiting blood. A the bubbles explode the symptoms of the radiation poison are stymed but the pain remains in him. Even with the wounds closed something was wrong


----------



## JoJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bangs beams are met by a furious charge, using an unusual martial style the man burys his pickaxe in Bang's left shoulder and hurls him to the ground.
> 
> "Fight me Weakling! Uugo will be your reaper."
> 
> ...



Bang ignores him for a little while.  He then speaks back to him.

"Wait, you're talking to ME. I'm normally not referred  to as weakling." He then looks to his shoulder, "shit, I didn't even feel this? I need to watch out. "

Bang does this for 2 reasons

1. To Rile up his enemies emotions 
2. To prepare himself

While he talks he opens up a 2 meter radius sensory field for maximum reaction time and he also keeps his pull of nigh limit shinsoo from the environment up. 

He strikes a battle pose. "Your Move" as he says this he preps his freeze technique.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Only a short nod is given
> 
> 
> 
> ...





TehChron said:


> Mikata nods in regret. Her hands withdraw the harp into herself.
> 
> "I'd hoped it wouldn't come to this..."
> 
> ...





manidk said:


> Robert takes that as his cue and begins teleporting himself around, using his spear to attack various mooks from behind all at once, going for the kill.
> 
> "Clear out the fodder so that we can focus on dogbreath."  He speaks in a normal voice, but Mika and the newcomer both hear him.



Ashley create a distraction by raining hot lead, downing two unfortunate souls. Robert uses the distraction to teleport behind his foes, spearing them from behind downing 4. Mika erupts her sneak attack and using Satan hair downs five more. Krouse quickly cuts away the offending tentacles and leaps high in to the air

"Zetta Hyrule style technique: Crashing Heavens!"



The enormous attack fills the immediate area, striking the ground and hitting Mika, Robert and Ash?ey with a wall of overpressure that rips trees from the ground and shatters the landscape


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As kiel sprints through the forest he spawns nerve strings to help him detect any aggressive actions.
> 
> As he does one of the nerves is tripped, he turns to face the newcomer



"Oh hey,so who you might be?" Asks Kiel while streghtning his body for a possible batle.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Wrasse Summoned Czar and ordered him to pound Barry into a smear on the ground, and to intercept anything else he tried to toss around and shove it down the bastard's throat. Wrasse then used Detoxify Poison to purge whatever was causing him such pain from his body. He finished by using Oblivificarus to to turn everything within 50m that wasn't him, Ed, or Czar into sand.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley create a distraction by raining hot lead, downing two unfortunate souls. Robert uses the distraction to teleport behind his foes, spearing them from behind downing 4. Mika erupts her sneak attack and using Satan hair downs five more. Krouse quickly cuts away the offending tentacles and leaps high in to the air
> 
> "Zetta Hyrule style technique: Crashing Heavens!"
> 
> ...



The ground beneath them bucks and heaves as Mikata greedily consumes the ground beneath them to retain calories and mass.

The Satan Hair wraps around itself into a massive tendril that shoots up towards the swordsman, each individual hair twitching in preparation to begin burrowing into any possible openings in the swordsmans defenses.

_I hope Mister's alright...No, he'll definitely be alright! I'll believe in him!_


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 3, 2014)

Ed rubs his face with the spit, healing the wounds. _Good. Now to deal with him,_ he thinks. On top of the blast from Oblivificarus, he aims at and shoots the recently knocked over man in vital areas; three in the head, three in the heart. Ed looks toward his blue friend. "You alright? You don't look too good."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Assuming hiding wouldn't do any good, Aeron makes his presence known, rendering his body intangible to avoid any preemptive strikes, if possible "It's you again, been a while and I never caught your name, mister-" Aeron then remembers that he had assumed the form of Aerith when the two had previously met
> 
> "Oh I'm sorry, you probably don't recognize me this way. How about now?" Aeron then reconstructs his body back into the form of the girl
> 
> "For the record, the library was closed." She said with a smile as the monocle read the blond man though, Aerith felt it wasn't necessary.


"Oh my." He replies silkily "What a pretty face you have. Let me have it."

Aerith peeps through the monocle. The man was black with red eyes


JoJo said:


> Bang ignores him for a little while.  He then speaks back to him.
> 
> "Wait, you're talking to ME. I'm normally not referred  to as weakling." He then looks to his shoulder, "shit, I didn't even feel this? I need to watch out. "
> 
> ...


"Well then" Uugo chuckles "Perhaps you shall feel my pick when it CREASES YOUR SKULL!" Uugo rushes in, putting everything into the strike. It was extremely powerful but sloppy and telegraphed. Bang sidesteps easily.


lokoxDZz said:


> "Oh hey,so who you might be?" Asks Kiel while streghtning his body for a possible batle.


"Merely a man looking for friendssssssss would you like to be friendssssss?" The strange man lisps


----------



## manidk (Jan 3, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The ground beneath them bucks and heaves as Mikata greedily consumes the ground beneath them to retain calories and mass.
> 
> The Satan Hair wraps around itself into a massive tendril that shoots up towards the swordsman, each individual hair twitching in preparation to begin burrowing into any possible openings in the swordsmans defenses.
> 
> _I hope Mister's alright...No, he'll definitely be alright! I'll believe in him!_



Robert catches himself and the newcomer just in time, using a gelatinous barrier to both slow them down and disperse the shockwave.  The giant was powerful, but it's attacks were telegraphed as hell.  Simultaneously, he sets up several teleporting barriers to launch debris from the gigantic strike back at the attackers, coming from above.

After landing safely, Robert brings up a large barrier underneath the swordsdog and his giant mime, launching them into the air together, upwards towards the debris-firing barriers.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh my." He replies silkily "What a pretty face you have. Let me have it."
> 
> Aerith peeps through the monocle. The man was black with red eyes



"Sadists always did have a thing for me. Tell you what, you can have it but only if you give me the arrow. Really I can't fathom why artiste like yourself would even bother with this farce of a competition." She responds to the man's provocation, 

_Talking is probably useless but it can't hurt to try. If it's a fight he wants, I'll accomodate_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse Summoned Czar and ordered him to pound Barry into a smear on the ground, and to intercept anything else he tried to toss around and shove it down the bastard's throat. Wrasse then used Detoxify Poison to purge whatever was causing him such pain from his body. He finished by using Oblivificarus to to turn everything within 50m that wasn't him, Ed, or Czar into sand.





P-X 12 said:


> Ed rubs his face with the spit, healing the wounds. _Good. Now to deal with him,_ he thinks. On top of the blast from Oblivificarus, he aims at and shoots the recently knocked over man in vital areas; three in the head, three in the heart. Ed looks toward his blue friend. "You alright? You don't look too good."



Blinking with fresh eyes Ed draws Mal and aims but is force to abandon his shot has 12 drones speed in, spinning rapidly. The lead drone unleashes a hail of needles, each one causing whatever it his to melt for several feet in every direction. Ed and wrasse narrowly avoid this first barrage. Wrasse summons czar "Fuck em up" he commands, Czar nods in compliance. Now to purge the poison wrasse thinks as he uses the force to, ARGH! He collapses as the pain , he can feel his organs being ripped to peices. Czar looks on concerned but is otherwise busy deflecting the thousands of needles now shooting for the duo. Ed cracks off a few shots but with his feet under him Barry is no easy mark. He hides in the folliage moving from cover to cover, obscuring ed's line of sight.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Merely a man looking for friendssssssss would you like to be friendssssss?" The strange man lisps



"I don't have any problems we can be friends,so are you here for the trial too?" Kiel ask still in raising his defenses


----------



## JoJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Well then" Uugo chuckles "Perhaps you shall feel my pick when it CREASES YOUR SKULL!" Uugo rushes in, putting everything into the strike. It was extremely powerful but sloppy and telegraphed. Bang sidesteps easily.


In the midst of the strike when he was most susceptible Bang uses wolf's fist and sends 2 slashes from his hands. 

He then backs up a step and a half. So that he's half a step away from dodging. Keeping everything still up. 

"Is that it UoGu?" He missays his name on purpose.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

JoJo said:


> In the midst of the strike when he was most susceptible Bang uses wolf's fist and sends 2 slashes from his hands.
> 
> He then backs up a step and a half. So that he's half a step away from dodging. Keeping everything still up.
> 
> "Is that is UoGu?" He missays his name on purpose.



Capitalizing on the mistake Bang strike viciously, making the opportunity count before jumping back. "How was th-"

He is interrupted as they are both slammed by a pressure wave and flung into the jungle at break neck speed


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I don't have any problems we can be friends,so are you here for the trial too?" Kiel ask still in raising his defenses



"Why yesssssss I am" The skeletal man walks closer "What isssssss your name? If I may asssssssssk?" He is within arms reach of kiel now


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 3, 2014)

_Shit, he's too damn fast._ He looks to his side and sees Wrasse convulsing in pain. _Shit, what's happening to him?_ He dodges whatever needles Czar misses and retreats with them to better cover. He runs behind a high tree with Wrasse in hand while Czar defends him from drone fire.  

"Alright, fuck this. Time to try the Gas Bill approach to war," he says as he pulls out the last of his flame grenades. "Blatant and massive arson." He quickly primes and throws all three grenades towards the gunman and, in the middle of their arc, shoots them. The liquid in the grenades spray out and react to each other, creating a massive plume of flames, blanketing the area in front of him.

 Ed turns his attention to the drones for a brief period, and attempts the same endeavor with his explosive grenades, shooting them in the middle of the air as well. A group of small white balls come out of the canisters when shot, react to the oxygen in the air, and explode violently. The resulting explosion damages four and destroys three, with five temporarily scrambled from the force, but otherwise unscratched. He then fires on the drones with Maleficarum and fires towards the gunman's position with the explosive pistol he perused.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Capitalizing on the mistake Bang strike viciously, making the opportunity count before jumping back. "How was th-"
> 
> He is interrupted as they are both slammed by a pressure wave and flung into the jungle at break neck speed



Bang with Sensory Field up is able to brace for a landing. But Uugo is unable to and crashes into a tree. Bang uses his prepped Freeze and like that he is stunned in place.

Uugo unable to move Bang uses his shinsoo beam from both hands and doesn't let go of it and continues to lay it on Uugo. 

"THIS IS WHAT A BASTARD LIKE YOU GETS FOR FIGHTING THE GLORIOUS AND HANDSOME BANG"

Bang yells as he is feeling a surge of cockiness flow through him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert catches himself and the newcomer just in time, using a gelatinous barrier to both slow them down and disperse the shockwave.  The giant was powerful, but it's attacks were telegraphed as hell.  Simultaneously, he sets up several teleporting barriers to launch debris from the gigantic strike back at the attackers, coming from above.
> 
> After landing safely, Robert brings up a large barrier underneath the swordsdog and his giant mime, launching them into the air together, upwards towards the debris-firing barriers.



Ashley quickly shoots his multi-shot at the large as barns eyeholes of the armored giant, He's aiming for it to explode in there to make every bullet count, but if it doesn't the the bullets will enter the armor from outside of the eyeholes and hopefully it would all ricochet back onto the user from above since it's so attached to him.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Blinking with fresh eyes Ed draws Mal and aims but is force to abandon his shot has 12 drones speed in, spinning rapidly. The lead drone unleashes a hail of needles, each one causing whatever it his to melt for several feet in every direction. Ed and wrasse narrowly avoid this first barrage. Wrasse summons czar "Fuck em up" he commands, Czar nods in compliance. Now to purge the poison wrasse thinks as he uses the force to, ARGH! He collapses as the pain , he can feel his organs being ripped to peices. Czar looks on concerned but is otherwise busy deflecting the thousands of needles now shooting for the duo. Ed cracks off a few shots but with his feet under him Barry is no easy mark. He hides in the folliage moving from cover to cover, obscuring ed's line of sight.



_Let me lend you my knowledge._ the voice of Darth Sion, Lord of Pain whispered. _In exchange, the Sith get to sleep in you medulla. Prime property, that is._
_Okay._ Wrasse agreed. With the Lord of Pain guiding him, Wrasse used the agony to strengthen his Force powers to an even greater extent. He seize everything Barry had put into his body, his grip growing stronger and tighter even as the pain grew more and more intense. Wrasse brutally ripped all the foreign objects out of his body, and then used the Force to hold everything together as he drooled over his wounds, healing them fully.

_Now allow me to lend you_ my _aid._ whispered the voice of Jedi Master Shaak Ti. _In exchange, the Jedi lay claim to you occipital lobe!_ Still using his pain to augment his power, Wrasse used Palnt surge again, forcing life and vitality back into the radiation-withered trees and foliage, and turning all plant life within 200m into Barry's enemy. The foliage that had been providing Barry cover began attacking him, slashing and scratching at any weak point and hindering his movement, trying to bind him once again. Also, instead of obscuring Ed's line of sight, the fliage always moved so that Ed had a clear shot at the bounty hunter while surrounding foliage shook to make his position move obvious. The taller tree grew longer branches, assisting Czar Palladium, who was still blocking needles, by swatting down the drones.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Why yesssssss I am" The skeletal man walks closer "What isssssss your name? If I may asssssssssk?" He is within arms reach of kiel now




Kiel face to face the skeletal man in his front as he makes his eyes glow,more and more and making a static voice like a machine using  his nanites "I have more than one name my new friend,you can call me only by Light,strange name for me right?" Kiel creates a hollowed body behind his main body and putting the face of hollowed body near of the main as well as he makes the arms from the hollowed   body like sharp skeletal blades and his eyes glowing "But a lot of me call me the Hollowed One,may i ask your intetions aproaching me alone here?" Kiel says as he product eletricity into the floor



Think of me creating a hollowed body something like that,but only in Kiel's back


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 3, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley quickly shoots his multi-shot at the large as barns eyeholes of the armored giant, He's aiming for it to explode in there to make every bullet count, but if it doesn't the the bullets will enter the armor from outside of the eyeholes and hopefully it would all ricochet back onto the user from above since it's so attached to him.



Right after firing the multi-shot Ashely will attempt to keep a constant fire on the dog man directly with his high powered rifle.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 3, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Sadists always did have a thing for me. Tell you what, you can have it but only if you give me the arrow. Really I can't fathom why artiste like yourself would even bother with this farce of a competition." She responds to the man's provocation,
> 
> _Talking is probably useless but it can't hurt to try. If it's a fight he wants, I'll accomodate_


"Oh is this the arrow you want?" He chucks it to aerith who catches it easily. "Wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry!" A scream is heard behind her, she turn and there is the man, she look behind herself to his previous spot and he is indeed gone. She returns facing forward and he is gone again, instead she finds herself looking into the eyes of a dead man, his neck so horrifically broken his head is upside down. She looks to the side and is suddenly surrounded by corpes. They hang from every tree, interconnected by various organs and blood vessels in a kind of macabre gate. No matter which way she looks they are there, at least 10 deep. She clenches the arrows in her fist only to realize it is no longer there. "Wrrrrrrrrrrrry!" The cry comes from above her, she looks up and there he is looking down on her from above. Standing regally on a thick bough.


JoJo said:


> Bang with Sensory Field up is able to brace for a landing. But Uugo is unable to and crashes into a tree. Bang uses his prepped Freeze and like that he is stunned in place.
> 
> Uugo unable to move Bang uses his shinsoo beam from both hands and doesn't let go of it and continues to lay it on Uugo.
> 
> ...



Bang smacks into 3 trees before he finally catches himself on the forth. "Ow, ow, ow." He looks for his opponent and does not see him, he closes his eyes and tries to sense his shinsoo, he does, and it coming right  for him. He opens his eyes just in time to avoid having his chest caved in by the flying pickaxe. The tree behind him isn't so lucky. Hugo charged in, overwhelming Bang with his speed and power, Bang Block 3 of e very 5 blows but the 2 that he got in where quickly tacking their toll, he could feel his right s crack and his arms bruise under the assault. As Uugo winds up for a finisher haymaker Bang jumps in, placing his ha d upon Uugo's chest. Uugo unable to move was alarmed. Taking the opportunity bang charged up a beam and hit him point blank, blowing Uugo trough some trees.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bang smacks into 3 trees before he finally catches himself on the forth. "Ow, ow, ow." He looks for his opponent and does not see him, he closes his eyes and tries to sense his shinsoo, he does, and it coming right  for him. He opens his eyes just in time to avoid having his chest caved in by the flying pickaxe. The tree behind him isn't so lucky. Hugo charged in, overwhelming Bang with his speed and power, Bang Block 3 of e very 5 blows but the 2 that he got in where quickly tacking their toll, he could feel his right s crack and his arms bruise under the assault. As Uugo winds up for a finisher haymaker Bang jumps in, placing his ha d upon Uugo's chest. Uugo unable to move was alarmed. Taking the opportunity bang charged up a beam and hit him point blank, blowing Uugo trough some trees.



"YOU friend" 

Bang then puts in his second hand for a dual Shinsoo beam. The beam goes for the hand holding the pic and he focuses the second beam there. But unlucky for Bang he gets a large string of pain in his right arm and arm goes down and accidentally launches Uugo in the air. 

As he is being sent to the air he then invokes his Shinsoo Mode with all the collected Shinsoo. A blue light is seen but quickly disappears. Bang uses this Shinsoo mode to greatly enhance his physical and non- physical capabilities for 5 minutes. Bang readies his wolf fist in both hands and on top of that (for the duration of Shinsoo Mode) Bang has added his Freeze technique to his hands so each time he connects strike Uugo is slowed down or halted even for an instant. As he does Uugo makes his descent and lands.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh is this the arrow you want?" He chucks it to aerith who catches it easily. "Wrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrry!" A scream is heard behind her, she turn and there is the man, she look behind herself to his previous spot and he is indeed gone. She returns facing forward and he is gone again, instead she finds herself looking into the eyes of a dead man, his neck so horrifically broken his head is upside down. She looks to the side and is suddenly surrounded by corpes. They hang from every tree, interconnected by various organs and blood vessels in a kind of macabre gate. No matter which way she looks they are there, at least 10 deep. She clenches the arrows in her fist only to realize it is no longer there. "Wrrrrrrrrrrrry!" The cry comes from above her, she looks up and there he is looking down on her from above. Standing regally on a thick bough.



Aerith found herself surrounded by corpses at every angle; that fact in itself was a trivial matter for her, what was truly disturbing was the methods this monster used in doing so. The first assumption was that she was caught in some kind of perception altering ability or that the man's speed was beyond logical comprehension. As a 'woman' of science, she dismissed the latter as an impossibility. Regardless of 'how', his intention was clear; he was toying with her, all he wanted to see was fear, hopelessness and despair which Aerith, found utterly hilarious.



Whatever reaction the depraved male had been seeking, chances are it was not the blond 'girl' raving in a fit of laughter. A few moments later, she cuts down some of the corpses hanging on the tree, piles them up and sits elegantly at the top as if they were naught but beanbags.

"I admit this is fairly impressive but if your game is instilling fear in prey, you'll need to try a bit harder. While this sight may be hideous and unimaginable to some, in this case, it amounts to nothing more than an attempt to frighten me with a garden of roses. I could not help but laugh." Aerith said, all the while maintaining an innocent disposition


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2014)

Part 7

_The entire city of Bludhaven had initially been bustling over the rumors that the Stryke children had taken in some random orphan on the annual expedition. News apparently traveled fast in a tightly knit civilization and the most famous household committing such an act was unheard of. Wave and Sera had certain status quo to uphold, for Aeron not to tarnish their house's reputation, he was forced to undertake rigorous tutoring in language, Maths and other useless things. Ren Tao had foreseen his trials along with training the boy's powers and teaching him about the human's physiology and medical science; Aeron had learned to confide in his master, seeing him now as a father figure. Aeron had learned from books that mentors needed to be strict and unrelenting to produce the biggest results in their apprentices; Ren Tao was anything but, he never scolded the demi-human for his mistakes, only encouraged him to try harder. If the boy broke something, he would not be reprimanded, it was simply material. The Doctor's outlook towards the world bothered Aeron somewhat, he felt like Ren Tao was good and treated everyone equally but nobody was particularly special to him - Knowing it was not his place to indulge in his master's private life, Aeron never questioned the man.
_
_After 15 months, a 13-year old Aeron had learned enough to be considered a high-class male and was allowed to attend galas and public events. 3 more years had passed since Aeron had been accepted  into the Stryke household and adopted a second name, Steinfeldt. During that time, Aeron had become almost as famous within the city as Wave and Sera; he was polite to everyone he came across and ready to lend a hand to those in need. His kindness earned him the affection of the female populace and several proposals for arranged marriages, all of which he denied because the thought frightened him as did women in general though he never let it outwardly show. His brutal honestly in regards to these denials had earned him a renowned nick-name
_
_Sera had done a fantastic job of instilling the duplicitous nature of females into the mind - When it came to keeping public appearances, she was like an angel, untouchable by mere men but he knew better, that woman was a demon at heart. Nevertheless, living with her for several years, Aeron had come to adjust to her quirks, puberty had also made it increasingly difficult to ignore her suggestive 'advances'.
_
_Aeron and Wave had become known rivals; always attempting to one up the other in anything they aspired to accomplish. Sera and Ren Tao repeatedly agreed that theirs was similar to that of petty sibling squabbles and rivalry which irked the two boys to no end.
_
"*I hate when they bring that up, we're nothing alike.*"

"Heh you're right for once, Will wonders never cease,"

"*Shut it, Turd.*"

"My, how inelegant of the only son of the Stryke family. The name weeps"

_Their banter continued for another half and hour until Sera called bed-time and judo flipped them into submission. They prepared to part ways and head to their separate rooms until Wave brought up an interesting subject
_
"*Hey Aeron, have you heard the rumors of a wild horde of beasts sighted outside the city?[*/FONT]" _Wave said albeit fully aware it was no rumor, there had been several bodies recovered on the outskirts of the City belonging to the guards who were sent to remedies the situation. A fact disclosed to the public_

"Yes, what of it?" _He replied, already having a strong idea of where this discussion was heading._

"*Don't play dumb, asshole. We both know it's true and we have to do something about it.*" _They boy's sense of justice and morals had not declined since he was a child. Something Aeron admired but could never understand, there existed little logic in such notions. Wave's outlook on protecting the weak wasn't unjustified, the Stryke's had been the protectors of Bludhaven for centuries which is where their fame originated from. Wave's father had been killed in action protecting the city from a rank C creature, something Aeron could not dream of facing and his mother had died of tuberculosis contracted from a water demon; for this reason, the townsfolk were apprehensive of letting the children fight their own battles, they believed themselves to be responsible for the Stryke family's misfortunes. A sentiment Aeron agreed with, he had finally found a family and wasn't willing to risk it for anyone._

"How is that our problem, again? You're too weak to do anything by yourself so let the authorities handle it and let things be." _Aeron shot down Wave's suggestions_

"*Geez, you're seriously cruel. No wonder the girls gave you that nickname, what was it again? F-*"_ Wave said in mock jest, with the intention of spurring the other boy on_

"Don't you start!" _Aeron replied, saying that name within ear distance was taboo'd in the household_

"*Fine but you know, I'm going to stop them regardless of what anyone says.*" _The noble said with a serious expression, something that was rare for him. While Aeron would never openly admit it, he placed Wave on a much higher pedestal than his own well being in terms of character and ability_

"And somehow I'll be dragged into your mess." _The Demi-human had no idea how correct that statement would be_ 

(Changed Wave's text color because NF skin a shit)


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith found herself surrounded by corpses at every angle; that fact in itself was a trivial matter for her, what was truly disturbing was the methods this monster used in doing so. The first assumption was that she was caught in some kind of perception altering ability or that the man's speed was beyond logical comprehension. As a 'woman' of science, she dismissed the latter as an impossibility. Regardless of 'how', his intention was clear; he was toying with her, all he wanted to see was fear, hopelessness and despair which Aerith, found utterly hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Huhahahahahaha!" He laughs "You've got spunk, but I see *RIGHT. THROUGH. YOU.*"

Suddenly he was behind aerith. "I see how you tremble so." She turns and with a single finger he touches her. Gently in the forehead. He smiles a shark's smile, filled with fangs and malice. "*Give me. Your. FACE.*" Aerith suddenly becomes acutely aware of the cold metallic feeling in her hand, a quick glance shows a knife, sharp in some places and dull in others.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> _Shit, he's too damn fast._ He looks to his side and sees Wrasse convulsing in pain. _Shit, what's happening to him?_ He dodges whatever needles Czar misses and retreats with them to better cover. He runs behind a high tree with Wrasse in hand while Czar defends him from drone fire.
> 
> "Alright, fuck this. Time to try the Gas Bill approach to war," he says as he pulls out the last of his flame grenades. "Blatant and massive arson." He quickly primes and throws all three grenades towards the gunman and, in the middle of their arc, shoots them. The liquid in the grenades spray out and react to each other, creating a massive plume of flames, blanketing the area in front of him.
> 
> Ed turns his attention to the drones for a brief period, and attempts the same endeavor with his explosive grenades, shooting them in the middle of the air as well. A group of small white balls come out of the canisters when shot, react to the oxygen in the air, and explode violently. The resulting explosion damages four and destroys three, with five temporarily scrambled from the force, but otherwise unscratched. He then fires on the drones with Maleficarum and fires towards the gunman's position with the explosive pistol he perused.





Ichypa said:


> _Let me lend you my knowledge._ the voice of Darth Sion, Lord of Pain whispered. _In exchange, the Sith get to sleep in you medulla. Prime property, that is._
> _Okay._ Wrasse agreed. With the Lord of Pain guiding him, Wrasse used the agony to strengthen his Force powers to an even greater extent. He seize everything Barry had put into his body, his grip growing stronger and tighter even as the pain grew more and more intense. Wrasse brutally ripped all the foreign objects out of his body, and then used the Force to hold everything together as he drooled over his wounds, healing them fully.
> 
> _Now allow me to lend you_ my _aid._ whispered the voice of Jedi Master Shaak Ti. _In exchange, the Jedi lay claim to you occipital lobe!_ Still using his pain to augment his power, Wrasse used Palnt surge again, forcing life and vitality back into the radiation-withered trees and foliage, and turning all plant life within 200m into Barry's enemy. The foliage that had been providing Barry cover began attacking him, slashing and scratching at any weak point and hindering his movement, trying to bind him once again. Also, instead of obscuring Ed's line of sight, the fliage always moved so that Ed had a clear shot at the bounty hunter while surrounding foliage shook to make his position move obvious. The taller tree grew longer branches, assisting Czar Palladium, who was still blocking needles, by swatting down the drones.


Faced with tactical superiority Ed fell back to his tactical roots. First he drew 3 incendiary grenades  and launched them over hisnshoulder. He didn't know Barry's exact location but he had an idea. As the grenades peaked in their arc he let off 3 shots in quick succession, sending a wall of fire roaring to life, shielding both himself and wrasse from the gaze of Barry and what ever scope he may be aiming through at that moment. Next he drew some fragmentation grenades and repeated the maneuver, this time with the circling drones in his sight. He hits his mark and the explosion Rios through the air, downing several of the fragile high speed drones. The remainder were easily dispatched by Ed and Czar working in tandem.

Wrasse feel into himself, drawing upon the great teaching of ancient sit lords, using his pain to increase his power. He opened his eyes and vomited projectile blood all over himself and Ed. He could feel it spreading to his limbs, he looked on horrified as purple crystals began sprouting through his skin ripping through everything they touched, perfectly tracing his blood vessels. Wrasse falls back, unconscious as the pain continued to spread through his core, quickly approaching his heart and lungs. Over the rest of his body the phenomenon was repeated, with crystals sprouting from his face, arm pits, groin, and calves, causing unfathomable pain. Every beat of his heart brought him measurably closer to death.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Faced with tactical superiority Ed fell back to his tactical roots. First he drew 3 incendiary grenades  and launched them over hisnshoulder. He didn't know Barry's exact location but he had an idea. As the grenades peaked in their arc he let off 3 shots in quick succession, sending a wall of fire roaring to life, shielding both himself and wrasse from the gaze of Barry and what ever scope he may be aiming through at that moment. Next he drew some fragmentation grenades and repeated the maneuver, this time with the circling drones in his sight. He hits his mark and the explosion Rios through the air, downing several of the fragile high speed drones. The remainder were easily dispatched by Ed and Czar working in tandem.
> 
> Wrasse feel into himself, drawing upon the great teaching of ancient sit lords, using his pain to increase his power. He opened his eyes and vomited projectile blood all over himself and Ed. He could feel it spreading to his limbs, he looked on horrified as purple crystals began sprouting through his skin ripping through everything they touched, perfectly tracing his blood vessels. Wrasse falls back, unconscious as the pain continued to spread through his core, quickly approaching his heart and lungs. Over the rest of his body the phenomenon was repeated, with crystals sprouting from his face, arm pits, groin, and calves, causing unfathomable pain. Every beat of his heart brought him measurably closer to death.



Czar Palladium, finished with the drones, quickly acted. He ripped out Wrasse's brain and tore off his lower jaw, deftly and completely removing any crystals that had infected the two pieces, while Wrasse drew upon the Force to keep himself alive. Czar began applying the lower jaw to the brain, and through Wrasse's spit and drawing upon the Force to heal himself, his body beginning to regrow from a disembodied brain, while Czar Palladium stood guard to prevent anything further from harming his master. While he healed, Wrasse fell into trances taught to him by his masters, pain, no matter the degree, would no longer distract or obstruct him.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ed stops Czar from trying an overly risky maneuver and simply asks it to stop and wait for a split-second. _Alright, so that gun the other guy fired seems to be doing this,_ he thought. _By the way he keeps coughing up blood when he tries to heal, I'm guessing either the crystals are fucking with his shinsoo so they don't work, or they're doing this because he's using shinsoo. At best, it's wasting his energy trying, and at worst, it's killing him._ Finished with his moment of thought, Ed instructs Czar to remove all parts of Wrasse that are infected with the crystals, as well as immediately severing all connections from those sections first. He also asked for him to crush and give Ed a few pieces of crystal after he was finished. 

By the time both tasks were complete, Wrasse was being covered in his own spittle by Czar, using his Force powers to keep him alive, and Ed was loading Maleficarum with small crystal fragments. "Okay, let's see if my guess was right." He uses shinsoo from his body in order to coat the crystal shard in a bullet-shaped shinsoo casing. The crystal, reacting to the shinsoo, began to grow to said casing's size, creating a shinsoo-crystal bullet. "I can tell this thing'll be useful," he smirks as he takes aim for where ever the bounty hunter may be.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

JoJo said:


> *snip*



Hugo is slow to get up, cracking his neck as he stands. His left arm appears broken. He smiles as he yells "Blitzkrieg Bop!" And charges Bang at greatly enhanced speed, his body crackling with shinsoo and lightning. Bang inhales deeply, drawing upon his enhancement and meets the charge head on. As they impact he feels his ribs snap but he keeps up the pressure until Hugo's charge loses momentum. Uugo grabs him with his good arm and hefts him into the air by his neck crushing his windpipe all the while, it is then Bang unveils his trap. With his left hand he grabs Uugo freezing him momentarily, and with his right he plunges his fingers into his eyes, unleashing beams of shinsoo as he does. Uugo falls over backwards dead.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Huhahahahahaha!" He laughs "You've got spunk, but I see *RIGHT. THROUGH. YOU.*"
> 
> Suddenly he was behind aerith. "I see how you tremble so." She turns and with a single finger he touches her. Gently in the forehead. He smiles a shark's smile, filled with fangs and malice. "*Give me. Your. FACE.*" Aerith suddenly becomes acutely aware of the cold metallic feeling in her hand, a quick glance shows a knife, sharp in some places and dull in others.




_He really wants this face badly. Illusion or not, not much of a problem for me
_

"Fine fine but I'll seriously need that arrow in exchange. This _is _a beautiful face, you know." Having full knowledge on the body's facial structure in her 'training' as a child, Aerith took the sharp end of the  knife and began surgically slitting the bindings that held her face together and tore it. blood spurting open at the seems. All the while, never making so much as a whimper and no hesitation at the act. What remained is PG-20.

"Here." Aerith said as she literally gave the man her face "The arrow, please." She non-chalantly  stretched out her hand, asking for the goods in return


----------



## JoJo (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Hugo is slow to get up, cracking his neck as he stands. His left arm appears broken. He smiles as he yells "Blitzkrieg Bop!" And charges Bang at greatly enhanced speed, his body crackling with shinsoo and lightning. Bang inhales deeply, drawing upon his enhancement and meets the charge head on. As they impact he feels his cracks snap but he keeps up the pressure until Hugo's charge loses momentum. Uugo grabs him with his good are and hefts him into theair by his next crushing his windpipe all the while, it is then Bang unveils his trap. With his right hand he grabs Uugo freezing him momentarily, and with his left he plunges his fingers into his eyes, unleashing beams of shinsoonas he does. Uugo falls over backwards dead.



Bang, troubled breathing kneels down attempting to catch his breath. With a temporary difficult in breathing Bang says to the carcass

"I-I am the gl-glorious and handsome Bang. Don't fuhk with me."

Bang walks up to the dead body and takes Uugo's pic and whatever else he needs/can carry. After that he goes to sit up against a tree for some rest while holding his ribs. He looks upon Robert's fight.

"I should probably go help them as soon as possible"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _He really wants this face badly. Illusion or not, not much of a problem for me
> _
> 
> "Fine fine but I'll seriously need that arrow in exchange. This _is _a beautiful face, you know." Having full knowledge on the body's facial structure in her 'training' as a child, Aerith took the sharp end of the  knife and began surgically slitting the bindings that held her face together and tore it. blood spurting open at the seems. All the while, never making so much as a whimper and no hesitation at the act. What remained is PG-20.
> ...


 Aerith uses the presented blaade to remove her face, stifling any cries. As she hands the man her face he smiles, hoisting the skin flap up by the temples, pinched between thumbs aand forefingers. He holds the face up close his own, admiring it. "Ah such beauty." He bring the face close to his own and begins kissing it his tongue going through the mouth hold, moving the face weirdly as blood runs down his chin. The kissing grow more intense until it becomes a chewing.l,as the man begins devouring the face like cheese off a pizza. 
"The arrow"  Aerith requests, dignified in her demeanor. The man  hands her the arrow. " I am nothing if not a man of my word." Aerith clenches the arrow in victory, it disappears before her eyes "And I never gave my word. Till we meet again. WRRRRRRRRRRRY!" With that he vanished


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aerith uses the presented blaade to remove her face, stifling any cries. As she hands the man her face he smiles, hoisting the skin flap up by the temples, pinched between thumbs aand forefingers. He holds the face up close his own, admiring it. "Ah such beauty." He bring the face close to his own and begins kissing it his tongue going through the mouth hold, moving the face weirdly as blood runs down his chin. The kissing grow more intense until it becomes a chewing.l,as the man begins devouring the face like cheese off a pizza.
> "The arrow"  Aerith requests, dignified in her demeanor. The man  hands her the arrow. " I am nothing if not a man of my word." Aerith clenches the arrow in victory, it disappears before her eyes "And I never gave my word. Till we meet again. WRRRRRRRRRRRY!" With that he vanished



Slightly pissed that he lost the arrow, Aerith takes solace in finding a new toy to play with "A man after my own heart. Seriously, why do I always attract the sadists, it's becoming a legitimate concern." Aerith says prior to transforming back into a male

 "Ah, the face." Aeron raises his palm  diagonally across his faceless...face and slides it over dramatically. Instantly getting a new one. Still in need of an arrow, ventures deeper into the forest.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Slightly pissed that he lost the arrow, Aerith takes solace in finding a new toy to play with "A man after my own heart. Seriously, why do I always attract the sadists, it's becoming a legitimate concern." Aerith says prior to transforming back into a male
> 
> "Ah, the face." Aeron raises his palm  diagonally across his faceless...face and slides it over dramatically. Instantly getting a new one. Still in need of an arrow, ventures deeper into the forest.



Aeron goes deeper into the forest, and finds himself in the same area he just left, as aerith. Faceless.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aeron goes deeper into the forest, and finds himself in the same area he just left, as aerith. Faceless.



"Huh?" Was Aerith's only response to starting from square one with no logical explanation behind the occurrence.

_All he did was play mind games with me, must be some sort of trick; I do not have time for this_

Aerith uses the monocle to inspect her surroundings, searching for some clue to freeing her from the blond male's trap.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 4, 2014)

After a bit of time of resting Bang gets up and goes on a large rock. From there he can get a clear view of the guy with the sword. He begins collecting all the Shinsoo around him for near limitless shinsoo and begin shooting the thing with the sword.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel face to face the skeletal man in his front as he makes his eyes glow,more and more and making a static voice like a machine using  his nanites "I have more than one name my new friend,you can call me only by Light,strange name for me right?" Kiel creates a hollowed body behind his main body and putting the face of hollowed body near of the main as well as he makes the arms from the hollowed   body like sharp skeletal blades and his eyes glowing "But a lot of me call me the Hollowed One,may i ask your intetions aproaching me alone here?" Kiel says as he product eletricity into the floor
> 
> 
> 
> Think of me creating a hollowed body something like that,but only in Kiel's back


"Yesssssssss I Ssssssssssssssssee. I am merely being friendly. My friends call me Sssssssssssskeleton Jack." Skeleton Jack replies. He steps closer to Kiel, their faces almost touching. "Know what I do with my friends?" He leans in close  "I kill them." He whisphers as he latches onto the main kiel, arms and legs like iron chains, binding his movement

Skeleton Jack
D7


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Huh?" Was Aerith's only response to starting from square one with no logical explanation behind the occurrence.
> 
> _All he did was play mind games with me, must be some sort of trick; I do not have time for this_
> 
> Aerith uses the monocle to inspect her surroundings, searching for some clue to freeing her from the blond male's trap.



Aerith uses her monocle, she appears to be in a dome of some kind, the barriers of it match the location of the corpses


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Bang, troubled breathing kneels down attempting to catch his breath. With a temporary difficult in breathing Bang says to the carcass
> 
> "I-I am the gl-glorious and handsome Bang. Don't fuhk with me."
> 
> ...



Bang loots Uugo's corpse. Some half rotten fruit and and strong smelling jerky are all he finds, Besides a rolled up price of paper loaded with some type of strong smelling crystalized purple herb


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aerith uses her monocle, she appears to be in a dome of some kind, the barriers of it match the location of the corpses



Aerith presumes the corpses to provide the medium for the dome to function. Destroying them may have consequences so she first attempts to blow the corpses towards her person in order to determine whether the range of the barrier would shrink.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Bang loots Uugo's corpse. Some half rotten fruit and and strong smelling jerky are all he finds, Besides a rolled up price of paper loaded with some type of strong smelling crystalized purple herb


*Takes place before he gets on the rock*

Bang slightly tilts the piece of paper over Uugo's body and a small amount drops on 2 places of Uugo's body. An injured place and an uninjured one. He waits for a reaction while he seals it back up and puts it away..


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith presumes the corpses to provide the medium for the dome to function. Destroying them may have consequences so she first attempts to blow the corpses towards her person in order to determine whether the range of the barrier would shrink.


As he blows the corpses they flap in the wind like wind chimes, but do not noticeably affect the barrier 


JoJo said:


> *Takes place before he gets on the rock*
> 
> Bang slightly tilts the piece of paper over Uugo's body and a small amount drops on 2 places of Uugo's body. An injured place and an uninjured one. He waits for a reaction while he seals it back up and puts it away..



There appears to be no reaction


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Yesssssssss I Ssssssssssssssssee. I am merely being friendly. My friends call me Sssssssssssskeleton Jack." Skeleton Jack replies. He steps closer to Kiel, their faces almost touching. "Know what I do with my friends?" He leans in close  "I kill them." He whisphers as he latches onto the main kiel, arms and legs like iron chains, binding his movement
> 
> Skeleton Jack
> D7



Kiel raises his strenght and defense and then  summon nerves strings that atach to jack forcing him stay near the hollowed body as he does it Kiel shows up that the hollowed face near the main body had jelly jigger in it and the head in a explosive speed uses jelly jigger in the skeletal man  "PENETRATE JELLY JIGGER!" while the hollow body use Jelly jigger, Kiel main body  using the pressure from his body and without showing any movements he uses meep meep that was in his left arm "THUNDA!" .he uses it not for a direct atack but for force  distancing from jack, though Kiel's left arms is damaged from using meep meep that was inside his arm, while he goes up Kiel makes a pair of dragon wings and a new hollow replicate that started to shine like he did in the underground  creating distance from his enemy while regenerating his arm with the use of his nanite, after all that he create two nerves strings to take jelly jigger to the main body and and meep meep to the hollowed clone.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2014)

Aerith grabs one of the corpses, studying it in detail and taking notes of it's distinctive features

then chucks it outside the field.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith grabs one of the corpses, studying it in detail and taking notes of it's distinctive features
> 
> then chucks it outside the field.



Aerith chucks the corpse out of the field. It returns to its former place upon impacting the ground


----------



## manidk (Jan 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley quickly shoots his multi-shot at the large as barns eyeholes of the armored giant, He's aiming for it to explode in there to make every bullet count, but if it doesn't the the bullets will enter the armor from outside of the eyeholes and hopefully it would all ricochet back onto the user from above since it's so attached to him.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Right after firing the multi-shot Ashely will attempt to keep a constant fire on the dog man directly with his high powered rifle.



Robert waits for the right moment, watching the mangy mutt fly through the air from his earlier attack.

"Sorry boy, we have leash laws here."  As he speaks, he fixes a barrier around the enemy's neck, trapping him in the air.

Upon second thought, he places one around each wrist and ankle as well.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aerith chucks the corpse out of the field. It returns to its former place upon impacting the ground



Aerith running out of patience decides to vaporize the corpses on each corner of the field  simultaneously and instantly via lightning strike, in a fit of rage.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The ground beneath them bucks and heaves as Mikata greedily consumes the ground beneath them to retain calories and mass.
> 
> The Satan Hair wraps around itself into a massive tendril that shoots up towards the swordsman, each individual hair twitching in preparation to begin burrowing into any possible openings in the swordsmans defenses.
> 
> _I hope Mister's alright...No, he'll definitely be alright! I'll believe in him!_





manidk said:


> Robert catches himself and the newcomer just in time, using a gelatinous barrier to both slow them down and disperse the shockwave.  The giant was powerful, but it's attacks were telegraphed as hell.  Simultaneously, he sets up several teleporting barriers to launch debris from the gigantic strike back at the attackers, coming from above.
> 
> After landing safely, Robert brings up a large barrier underneath the swordsdog and his giant mime, launching them into the air together, upwards towards the debris-firing barriers.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley quickly shoots his multi-shot at the large as barns eyeholes of the armored giant, He's aiming for it to explode in there to make every bullet count, but if it doesn't the the bullets will enter the armor from outside of the eyeholes and hopefully it would all ricochet back onto the user from above since it's so attached to him.





Unlosing Ranger said:


> Right after firing the multi-shot Ashely will attempt to keep a constant fire on the dog man directly with his high powered rifle.





manidk said:


> Robert waits for the right moment, watching the mangy mutt fly through the air from his earlier attack.
> 
> "Sorry boy, we have leash laws here."  As he speaks, he fixes a barrier around the enemy's neck, trapping him in the air.
> 
> Upon second thought, he places one around each wrist and ankle as well.



Mika, Ashley, and Robert are hurled through the air. Robert forms a series of semipermeable barriers greatly slowing himself and his allies.  As Krouse lands Robert teleports him back into the air. Mika creates a giant tendril, tunneling it through the ground towards Krouse. As it broke ground and shot towards Krouse it split. Ashley fires  a multishot at the face of the giant, it explodes smokelessly  rockingnit back slightly. Krouse smiles as he dices the tendrils. "Zetta Hyrule Style: Screaming Void!" Krouse swings his sword once with great alacrity, the giant follows. "Wha-" Robert begins but is drowned out my a clap of thunder as air rushes to fill the slipstream left by the sword. The world blurs and suddenly the three find themselves within feet of Krouse, falling in tandem with him. "Sorry boy we have leash laws here"  Robert snides as he forms a barrier around Krouse's neck, wrists and ankles ceasing his fall. Krouse howls in rage "You dare!" He drops his sword, it speeds to the ground, penetrating easily "Zetta Hyrule style: Rising mountain peak!" A giant sword raises explosively from the ground leaving in its wake a pit and shooting boulders and dust through the air like missles.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel raises his strenght and defense and then  summon nerves strings that atach to jack forcing him stay near the hollowed body as he does it Kiel shows up that the hollowed face near the main body had jelly jigger in it and the head in a explosive speed uses jelly jigger in the skeletal man  "PENETRATE JELLY JIGGER!" while the hollow body use Jelly jigger, Kiel main body  using the pressure from his body and without showing any movements he uses meep meep that was in his left arm "THUNDA!" .he uses it not for a direct atack but for force  distancing from jack, though Kiel's left arms is damaged from using meep meep that was inside his arm, while he goes up Kiel makes a pair of dragon wings and a new hollow replicate that started to shine like he did in the underground  creating distance from his enemy while regenerating his arm with the use of his nanite, after all that he create two nerves strings to take jelly jigger to the main body and and meep meep to the hollowed clone.



Kiel's nerves latch on SJ, trying to invade his body. Kiel is surprised by jacks utter lack of organ systems, confused as to how such a creature could be alive. Kiel's Hollow duplicate strikes jack with jelly Jiggler, striking him in the shoulder and severing his left arm.  Jack bits into Kiel's neck. Kiel defends himself with his shinsoo but is surprised to find it dwindling, being sucked into jack. Jack grows a second pair of arms, latching further onto kiel


----------



## TehChron (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika, Ashley, and Robert are hurled through the air. Robert forms a series of semipermeable barriers greatly slowing himself and his allies.  As Krouse lands Robert teleports him back into the air. Mika creates a giant tendril, tunneling it through the ground towards Krouse. As it broke ground and shot towards Krouse it split. Ashley fires  a multishot at the face of the giant, it explodes smokelessly  rockingnit back slightly. Krouse smiles as he dices the tendrils. "Zetta Hyrule Style: Screaming Void!" Krouse swings his sword once with great alacrity, the giant follows. "Wha-" Robert begins but is drowned out my a clap of thunder as air rushes to fill the slipstream left by the sword. The world blurs and suddenly the three find themselves within feet of Krouse, falling in tandem with him. "Sorry boy we have leash laws here"  Robert snides as he forms a barrier around Krouse's neck, wrists and ankles ceasing his fall. Krouse howls in rage "You dare!" He drops his sword, it speeds to the ground, penetrating easily "Zetta Hyrule style: Rising mountain peak!" A giant sword raises explosively from the ground leaving in its wake a pit and shooting boulders and dust through the air like missles.



In the wake of the giant swords emergence, the remaining crisscrossed network of underground tentacles swarms the cause of the disturbance. Hundreds of thick tendrils swarm the blade and drag it deeper underground, feeding off the earth in order to further tighten their hold on the blade.

A Single tentacle connects to Mikatas main body, tastefullu lly situated in her back like a massive trunklike tail anchoring her into the ground.

She lifts off towards the dog, trusting in Mister again. Mister Shiny in hand, she propels herself forward to try and finish the fight.

"I hoped we could talk things out! Now Im gonna need more nachos! NOMMING! BUSTAAAH!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith running out of patience decides to vaporize the corpses on each corner of the field  simultaneously and instantly via lightning strike, in a fit of rage.



Aerith vaporizes four corpses, the corpses stay vaporized.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel's nerves latch on SJ, trying to invade his body. Kiel is surprised by jacks utter lack of organ systems, confused as to how such a creature could be alive. Kiel's Hollow duplicate strikes jack with jelly Jiggler, striking him in the shoulder and severing his left arm.  Jack bits into Kiel's neck. Kiel defends himself with his shinsoo but is surprised to find it dwindling, being sucked into jack. Jack grows a second pair of arms, latching further onto kiel



Kiel does various things at same time against jack, he create a replicate of his body with wings  and meep meep with him  , Kiel then send a wave of nanites and corruption throught Jacks body to infect every cell in his body and use it destroy t jacks body  it like a diesase made of machines while severing Jack's power with the corruption kiel then  create a dragon tail in his back and pierce all jacks body and using his clone in midair  he create a thunderbolt with meep meep  to finish Jack off. "THUNDAAAAAAAAAAAA!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed stops Czar from trying an overly risky maneuver and simply asks it to stop and wait for a split-second. _Alright, so that gun the other guy fired seems to be doing this,_ he thought. _By the way he keeps coughing up blood when he tries to heal, I'm guessing either the crystals are fucking with his shinsoo so they don't work, or they're doing this because he's using shinsoo. At best, it's wasting his energy trying, and at worst, it's killing him._ Finished with his moment of thought, Ed instructs Czar to remove all parts of Wrasse that are infected with the crystals, as well as immediately severing all connections from those sections first. He also asked for him to crush and give Ed a few pieces of crystal after he was finished.
> 
> By the time both tasks were complete, Wrasse was being covered in his own spittle by Czar, using his Force powers to keep him alive, and Ed was loading Maleficarum with small crystal fragments. "Okay, let's see if my guess was right." He uses shinsoo from his body in order to coat the crystal shard in a bullet-shaped shinsoo casing. The crystal, reacting to the shinsoo, began to grow to said casing's size, creating a shinsoo-crystal bullet. "I can tell this thing'll be useful," he smirks as he takes aim for where ever the bounty hunter may be.


 Ed orders Czar to perform surgery, he does so, it is mess and evasive but above all fast. In under 10 seconds 80 pounds of crystal laced flesh is removed and placed to the side.  Wrasse is vivisected like a biology class frog. Wrasse was kept alive through the milking of his saliva glands but his glands had run dry, and wrasse was still suffering from a case case the worst diet ever.Czar hands Ed some of the crystal matter abd ed loads it into Mal. Aiming for where he believes barry to be. Barry's voice comes over a loud speaker "Cute trick but amateur hour is over. Come out with your hands up and Ill make your death clean, 1 to the brain stem. You wont feel a thing. "


----------



## manidk (Jan 4, 2014)

Robert surrounds his comrades in spherical barriers, absorbing debris and sending it right back at their attacker.  After he's sure of his target, he surrounds the mutt with a dozen or so barriers.

"Time to take you to the pound" Robert quips as his spear launches from barrier to barrier, picking up speed as it draws closer and closer to the leashed enemy.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 4, 2014)

Ed looks almost amazed by the man's offer. After letting out the first good laugh he's had in a while, he quickly regains his serious demeanor, and thinks _His side of the forest is currently on fire, and everything he's tried since ambushing me has failed. If it weren't for Wrasse being out of it, he would've been dead by now._ "That's it," he says to Czar. "This play, we kill him. I'm not risking him  pulling something out of his ass. Here, hide this and rush him," Ed hands him one of his two remaining explosives. "When he get's close, just crush the thing and throw it at him. Then back up and attack him until he's dead." Ed pulls back on Maleficarum's hammer and spins the wheel. "I'll down him in one shot if he shows his face. Be ready to split the worlds this one time if this goes bad."

He turns around to see Wrasse's condition: well enough, but not great. "Wrasse, if you're still with us, sense his movements when Czar attacks. When you find him, fuck him up any way you can." Ed stops the spinning wheel. "How about you fuck off and I don't have to put a bullet in your skull? I've beaten all of your tricks two to none, asshole!" He takes out the last of his explosives and throws it in the air, watching it's descent until it nears the ground, and pulls the trigger, causing it to explode right on top of the place where the megaphone was. As Czar rushed into the fray, Ed took aim, looking around and waiting for the man to show himself.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> In the wake of the giant swords emergence, the remaining crisscrossed network of underground tentacles swarms the cause of the disturbance. Hundreds of thick tendrils swarm the blade and drag it deeper underground, feeding off the earth in order to further tighten their hold on the blade.
> 
> A Single tentacle connects to Mikatas main body, tastefullu lly situated in her back like a massive trunklike tail anchoring her into the ground.
> 
> ...





manidk said:


> Robert surrounds his comrades in spherical barriers, absorbing debris and sending it right back at their attacker.  After he's sure of his target, he surrounds the mutt with a dozen or so barriers.
> 
> "Time to take you to the pound" Robert quips as his spear launches from barrier to barrier, picking up speed as it draws closer and closer to the leashed enemy.



As Robert surrounds his allies in spherical protective barriers he focuses his attention on Krouse, "Time to take you to the pound he quips" as sword rips into his back and through his intestines. The sword continues its explosive flight as it strikes Krouse in the wrist, freeing his right hand of the barrier trap. He quickly cuts his neck and other hand free but leaves his ankles bound,  thus giving him sure footing in the air. "Nomming BUSTAH!" cries Mika as she descends upon him with her shining hammer. Krouse guards, absorbing the blow with nary a grunt "Its time to end this! Zetta Hyrule style: IAI MUU!" In a smooth almost slow motion action he sheathes his sword before drawing it explosively. The blade and the hand it was attached to vanished completely in the eyes of Mika as a wave of annihilating force flood forth, destroying all in its path



Mika is hit full force at point blank, atomizing her main body, Robert and Ashley are clipped by the blast, shattering their protective barriers and dropping them into the pit below. Ashley's legs are broken and Robert is suffering the symptoms of a concussion, on top of new oriface.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel does various things at same time against jack, he create a replicate of his body with wings  and meep meep with him  , Kiel then send a wave of nanites and corruption throught Jacks body to infect every cell in his body and use it destroy t jacks body  it like a diesase made of machines while severing Jack's power with the corruption kiel then  create a dragon tail in his back and pierce all jacks body and using his clone in midair  he create a thunderbolt with meep meep  to finish Jack off. "THUNDAAAAAAAAAAAA!"



Kiel peels off a winged clone as his main body is crusehed into pieces by the increasingly brawny Jack. Kiel  begins To flood nanites over jack's body seekingnto currupt him, there is remarkably little to work with, aside from skin in a few places he appears to be entirely bone. As Jack continues to siphon shinsoo the Kiel clone impales jack with his tail, and kiel with him. Jacks head spin 180 degrees and he hisses as the clone flies into the air and drops the two, hitting them with a lightning bolt on the way down.

In the aftermath jack is crounched in a crater, 10 limbed and without clothing, revealing his complex, and changing, skeletal system.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ed orders Czar to perform surgery, he does so, it is mess and evasive but above all fast. In under 10 seconds 80 pounds of crystal laced flesh is removed and placed to the side.  Wrasse is vivisected like a biology class frog. Wrasse was kept alive through the milking of his saliva glands but his glands had run dry, and wrasse was still suffering from a case case the worst diet ever.Czar hands Ed some of the crystal matter abd ed loads it into Mal. Aiming for where he believes barry to be. Barry's voice comes over a loud speaker "Cute trick but amateur hour is over. Come out with your hands up and Ill make your death clean, 1 to the brain stem. You wont feel a thing. "





P-X 12 said:


> Ed looks almost amazed by the man's offer. After letting out the first good laugh he's had in a while, he quickly regains his serious demeanor, and thinks _His side of the forest is currently on fire, and everything he's tried since ambushing me has failed. If it weren't for Wrasse being out of it, he would've been dead by now._ "That's it," he says to Czar. "This play, we kill him. I'm not risking him  pulling something out of his ass. Here, hide this and rush him," Ed hands him one of his two remaining explosives. "When he get's close, just crush the thing and throw it at him. Then back up and attack him until he's dead." Ed pulls back on Maleficarum's hammer and spins the wheel. "I'll down him in one shot if he shows his face. Be ready to split the worlds this one time if this goes bad."
> 
> He turns around to see Wrasse's condition: well enough, but not great. "Wrasse, if you're still with us, sense his movements when Czar attacks. When you find him, fuck him up any way you can." Ed stops the spinning wheel. "How about you fuck off and I don't have to put a bullet in your skull? I've beaten all of your tricks two to none, asshole!" He takes out the last of his explosives and throws it in the air, watching it's descent until it nears the ground, and pulls the trigger, causing it to explode right on top of the place where the megaphone was. As Czar rushed into the fray, Ed took aim, looking around and waiting for the man to show himself.



Wrasse pushed his body beyond his normal limits using the Force. His salivary glands kicked into overdrive, producing more saliva even though the glands should be bone dry. Wrasse was soon back on his feet, activating his Battle Precognition, and extending a field of telekinetic force to catch and return any incoming projectiles. He ordered Czar to follow along with Ed's plan, and to split the world.

Red: Wrasse uses Oblivificarus, using Fierce Wave of Infuriated Steel to flatten everything within 100m.

Blue: Wrasse focuses on defense, drawing his lightsaber and falling deeply into the Center of Being stance, ready to stop any and all attacks that somehow got past his catch and return telekinetic barrier. Wrasse Force Melded with Ed, and extended his senses to discover Barry's exact location.

Both: Wrasse used Force Speed, slowing down his perception of the world to give him more time to react and increase his ability to do so.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As Robert surrounds his allies in spherical protective barriers he focuses his attention on Krouse, "Time to take you to the pound he quips" as sword rips into his back and through his intestines. The sword continues its explosive flight as it strikes Krouse in the wrist, freeing his right hand of the barrier trap. He quickly cuts his neck and other hand free but leaves his ankles bound,  thus giving him sure footing in the air. "Nomming BUSTAH!" cries Mika as she descends upon him with her shining hammer. Krouse guards, absorbing the blow with nary a grunt "Its time to end this! Zetta Hyrule style: IAI MUU!" In a smooth almost slow motion action he sheathes his sword before drawing it explosively. The blade and the hand it was attached to vanished completely in the eyes of Mika as a wave of annihilating force flood forth, destroying all in its path
> 
> 
> 
> Mika is hit full force at point blank, atomizing her main body, Robert and Ashley are clipped by the blast, shattering their protective barriers and dropping them into the pit below. Ashley's legs are broken and Robert is suffering the symptoms of a concussion, on top of new oriface.



The Mister Shiny Tess tumbles forward in midair, before a tentacles lashes out and snatches it.

As Krouse had opened his mouth to shout the name of his attack, a purple tendril had launched itself into his wide open orifice. From the instant the sword had flown back through the air, returning to it's wielder, a line had extended from the hilt to the earth.

Shockingly, the trail of purple goo hardened itself along its path, keeping Robert's guts from spilling out, and appeared to simply originate from the barrier users wound with the disintigration of Mikata's main body.

Purple tentacles wrapped themselves greedily around Krouse's limbs, as several objects forced themselves into his open mouth, wedging it open.

The Tess shoots along swiftly through the purple goo, the objects keeping Krouse's mouth open obligingly making room for its tip to enter into the cavity.

The mass vibrates.

"...Don't hurt Mister. Don't hurt Mika-chan's friends. Don't hurt MY FRIENDS! NOMMING BUSTAH!!!"

Mister Shiny wedges itself into Krouse's jaws, the tess aiming through the canine's teeth, angled straight towards it's cranium.

The tentacles surge, wrapping themselves tightly against the swordsman torso, attempting to burrow into it.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> The Mister Shiny Tess tumbles forward in the midair, before a tentacles lashes out and snatches it.
> 
> As Krouse had opened his mouth to shout the name of his attack, a purple tendril had launched itself into his wide open mouth. From the instant the sword had flown back through the air, returning to it's wielder, a line had extended from the hilt to the earth.
> 
> ...


[Youtube]-YCN-a0NsNk[/youtube]

Krause slumps over backwards, dead, brain leaking into his mouth


----------



## TehChron (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> [Youtube]-YCN-a0NsNk[/youtube]
> 
> Krause slumps over backwards, dead, brain leaking into his mouth



Mikata snaps off the tentacle acting as a makeshift bandage to keep Robert's guts from spilling out, letting the hardened slime remain in place as she returns to the ground, carrying Krause's corpse with her.

She unceremoniously dumps the half man, half furry onto the ground, before the tentacles converge, taking on her adult form once again. A tentacle burrows into the earth, seeking to restore the calories expended during the fight, and she picks up Krue's sword with another, dragging it in to join the rest of her armory for the moment, along with any other items carried on the swordsman's person. Including his bracelet.

She approaches Robert, withdrawing the harp, that foreign emotion filling her entire being, causing her focus to snap towards the barrier user where he lays injured on the ground.

Her fingers begin unconsciously strumming its strings, "...I really hope Mister's alright. I hope that his injuries arent too serious. I hope I hope I hope hopehopehopehopehopehope."

The slime girl becomes so focused on that single minded concern, that she doesnt even notice the war between her instincts and the invasion instigated by the harp's spirit ignite once again.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata snaps off the tentacle acting as a makeshift bandage to keep Robert's guts from spilling out, letting the hardened slime remain in place as she returns to the ground, carrying Krause's corpse with her.
> 
> She unceremoniously dumps the half man, half furry onto the ground, before the tentacles converge, taking on her adult form once again. A tentacle burrows into the earth, seeking to restore the calories expended during the fight, and she picks up Krue's sword with another, dragging it in to join the rest of her armory for the moment, along with any other items carried on the swordsman's person. Including his bracelet.
> 
> ...


 As the beautiful music settles over robert the anguish on his face lessens, he regains some of the color in his cheeks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Mika is hit full force at point blank, atomizing her main body, Robert and Ashley are clipped by the blast, shattering their protective barriers and dropping them into the pit below. Ashley's legs are broken and Robert is suffering the symptoms of a concussion, on top of new oriface.



"*pant* *pant*"
Ashley begins administering first aid to his legs with some of his supplies and seems to be eating some kind of strange grape like fruit to make the process much faster.
Ashley starts to drag himself over to Robert
"You alright mister? You seemed like you needed help there and still do."
Ashley hands a strange grape like fruit to Mika
"Feed him these heal berries, his wounds will heal much faster."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 4, 2014)

Aerith begins piecing together what little information she found

1) Before she passed through the dome, she had transformed back into a male and time reset itself to that exact point once she did. Same as with the corpses ergo if he truly is manipulating space/time, anything that crosses the field should return to ground zero.

2) The corpses were laid at the location of where the barriers were present. Maybe a Red Herring to distract her

3) Arguably the most important piece of information was the corpses she destroyed did not return meaning time flows freely in this space


Aerith tries a complicated maneuver:

-She channels the wind as a blade in her right hand and uses it to slash her left in half and then reconstructed a new one
-She then picked up the old that laid on the ground and chucked it passed the field

_Time must reset to the point where I lost my face, that arm will come back to me....only I have a new one identical to the very last atom and time remains unaffected here thus creating a paradox. Wonder what'll happen._


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 4, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel peels off a winged clone as his main body is crusehed into pieces by the increasingly brawny Jack. Kiel  begins To flood nanites over jack's body seekingnto currupt him, there is remarkably little to work with, aside from skin in a few places he appears to be entirely bone. As Jack continues to siphon shinsoo the Kiel clone impales jack with his tail, and kiel with him. Jacks head spin 180 degrees and he hisses as the clone flies into the air and drops the two, hitting them with a lightning bolt on the way down.
> 
> In the aftermath jack is crounched in a crater, 10 limbed and without clothing, revealing his complex, and changing, skeletal system.




Kiel transfers his main body to the body flying and takes meep meep throwing to the flying body then he  make his new hollowed body with his blood being the corruption the hollowed body was corruption itself,with the hollowed body corrupted he uses his nerves strings to study the complex skeletal system Kiel prepares in midair  Meep Meep to atack in case the enemy move any milimeter,with the corrupted kiel body he study jack and after that he picks jelly jigger with the hollowed body and finish him for real,If jack showed that he was trying to do something with the hollowed body,kiel made his clone also a living explosive,he created three of them complete living explosives with corruption within their body just waiting to destroy the rest of the enemy and to finish it  atacking with meep meep killing Jack with all his might.

"We were friends at all weren't  we?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 4, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith begins piecing together what little information she found
> 
> 1) Before she passed through the dome, she had transformed back into a male and time reset itself to that exact point once she did. Same as with the corpses ergo if he truly is manipulating space/time, anything that crosses the field should return to ground zero.
> 
> ...


Aerith throws the hand out of the field. It hits the ground and disappears.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 4, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "*pant* *pant*"
> Ashley begins administering first aid to his legs with some of his supplies and seems to be eating some kind of strange grape like fruit to make the process much faster.
> Ashley starts to drag himself over to Robert
> "You alright mister? You seemed like you needed help there and still do."
> ...



Mikata nods furiously, snatching the offered berries out of the man's hand, before rushing back to Robert's side.

"Here, Mister! Nom these!" The slime girl begins energetically shoving them into his mouth, "Get better!" This time she tries shoving the entire fistful into his mouth, "GET BETTER!"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 4, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods furiously, snatching the offered berries out of the man's hand, before rushing back to Robert's side.
> 
> "Here, Mister! Nom these!" The slime girl begins energetically shoving them into his mouth, "Get better!" This time she tries shoving the entire fistful into his mouth, "GET BETTER!"



"He-hey, take it easy.  He has to chew it to have it be fully effective."
Ashley checks his legs then slowly gets up with the help of his bayonet then taps his feet.
"Good as new. Glad the hive has so many exotic things. Now..."
Ashley walks over to Robert and starts applying first aid with multiple bandages.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Mika advances to D7
Robert advances to D5
Ashley advances to E1


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "He-hey, take it easy.  He has to chew it to have it be fully effective."
> Ashley checks his legs then slowly gets up with the help of his bayonet then taps his feet.
> "Good as new. Glad the hive has so many exotic things. Now..."
> Ashley walks over to Robert and starts applying first aid with multiple bandages.



Mikata nods, leaving the man to his work.

She walks away, wracked by an unfamiliar feeling of concern over Robert and the rest of her party. She sits underneath a nearby tree, watching over the two men, unconsciously pulling out her harp and playing it once again.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, leaving the man to his work.
> 
> She walks away, wracked by an unfamiliar feeling of concern over Robert and the rest of her party. She sits underneath a nearby tree, watching over the two men, unconsciously pulling out her harp and playing it once again.



Parts of Robert slowly start to grow back, Ashley begins rubbing berries on the wounds starting to grow back to accelerate the process. While healing Robert Ashley makes small talk.
"That's some nice harp playing, who taught you? Names Ashley by the way, how about you?"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2014)

Bang sees 4 betas attempting to exploit the moment of the 3 injured. Not in the mood for this shit he throws Uugos pic as hard as he can and it takes the head of one of the mooks. The 3 left jump for him and he uses a dual handed shinsoo beam and catches all three of them in the blast killing them. After that he gets his pic back. He begins to run to his 3 teammates. 

"Are you guys all right?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Bang sees 4 betas attempting to exploit the moment of the 3 injured. Not in the mood for this shit he throws Uugos pic as hard as he can and it takes the head of ome of the mooks. The 3 left jump for him and he uses a dual shinsoo beam and catches all three of them in the blast killing them.
> 
> "Are you guys all right?" he asks to the 3 as he runs to them.


Ashely watches as the strange man kills 4 helpless mooks and frowns.
"I don't think they were going to do much."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Ed looks almost amazed by the man's offer. After letting out the first good laugh he's had in a while, he quickly regains his serious demeanor, and thinks _His side of the forest is currently on fire, and everything he's tried since ambushing me has failed. If it weren't for Wrasse being out of it, he would've been dead by now._ "That's it," he says to Czar. "This play, we kill him. I'm not risking him  pulling something out of his ass. Here, hide this and rush him," Ed hands him one of his two remaining explosives. "When he get's close, just crush the thing and throw it at him. Then back up and attack him until he's dead." Ed pulls back on Maleficarum's hammer and spins the wheel. "I'll down him in one shot if he shows his face. Be ready to split the worlds this one time if this goes bad."
> 
> He turns around to see Wrasse's condition: well enough, but not great. "Wrasse, if you're still with us, sense his movements when Czar attacks. When you find him, fuck him up any way you can." Ed stops the spinning wheel. "How about you fuck off and I don't have to put a bullet in your skull? I've beaten all of your tricks two to none, asshole!" He takes out the last of his explosives and throws it in the air, watching it's descent until it nears the ground, and pulls the trigger, causing it to explode right on top of the place where the megaphone was. As Czar rushed into the fray, Ed took aim, looking around and waiting for the man to show himself.





Ichypa said:


> Wrasse pushed his body beyond his normal limits using the Force. His salivary glands kicked into overdrive, producing more saliva even though the glands should be bone dry. Wrasse was soon back on his feet, activating his Battle Precognition, and extending a field of telekinetic force to catch and return any incoming projectiles. He ordered Czar to follow along with Ed's plan, and to split the world.
> 
> Red: Wrasse uses Oblivificarus, using Fierce Wave of Infuriated Steel to flatten everything within 100m.
> 
> ...



Both: Wrasse tries to force his saliva glands into production, and fails, his swollen nodes have given all they have. They yearn for liquid refreshment.

R: Failing to heal himself Wrasse elects tro pour gratuitous amounts of shinsoo into oblivificarus and flatten everything within 100m. All is queit on the western front

B: Wrasse props himself into a sitting position and melds with Ed. Extending his senses beyond, he picks up on Barry, 20m out moving to flank.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aerith throws the hand out of the field. It hits the ground and disappears.



Aerith taking note of the vanished hand stumbles onto a possible solution. The old hand had nowhere to return to and disappeared, 

_I've got a pretty good idea where it went, this should provide some good entertainment, never done this before.
_
You can't be serious. Are you insane?


_The human brain retains consciousness and function for up to 13 seconds after decapitation, how wonderful, well hop to it, masochist_

Aerith switches control over to her alter ego whose mental prowess far surpasses her own. Red Aerith takes the right hand which still retains the air-molded blade and in an instant, decapitates her head from the body. Before the head even touched the ground, Red Aerith had already used her fusion ability to reconstruct another body and was on her knees panting as the old one unceremoniously dropped to the floor.

After taking a minute to fully process what just happened, Green Aerith retakes control

".... AAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHH!" She shrieked at the memories of her self-inflicted pain and uttered a string of loud 'fucks' into the atmosphere for the next 4 minutes

Now onto phase two. Aerith took the heads of one of the other corpses and surgically attacked it to her old now dead body  using strings strings of clothing and magical powers, creating a new paradox.

"Let's see if this works." She then proceeds to move through the barrier again.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashely watches as the strange man kills 4 helpless mooks and frowns.
> "I don't think they were going to do much."



Bang sees them at a much better health then he expected. 

"Oh, well it was just safety precautions and if we let them go they might take an arrow which would probably be taken by another, more dangerous foe." 

"Besides, what's done is done."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Bang advances to E2


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Bang sees them at a much better health then he expected.
> 
> "Oh, well it was just safety precautions and if we let them go they might take an arrow which would probably be taken by another, more dangerous foe."
> 
> "But whats done is done."


Ashley frowns again while treating Robert
"Really shouldn't kill people over something like that."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Parts of Robert slowly start to grow back, Ashley begins rubbing berries on the wounds starting to grow back to accelerate the process. While healing Robert Ashley makes small talk.
> "That's some nice harp playing, who taught you? Names Ashley by the way, how about you?"



Mikata absently turns towards the man, "...But Mister, isnt Ashley a girl's name?" 

She pauses, frowning as she recalls the first question he asked, "Mi...I never did learn how to play." She looks down at the instrument, her expression growing clouded, "...I...don't know..." 

The slime girl suddenly feels a new emotion, fear, building up inside her, she hesitates for a moment on the strings, ruining the rhythm, before the stress and concern for her...friends? Family? What were they to her, those not-food? She hurriedly begins playing the harp again, taking solace in the soothing music created by the her hands gliding across the instrument.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 5, 2014)

Red: Ed looks around to check if anything survived. "Hey Wrasse, mind sweeping around for this guy? I wanna be absolutely sure."

Blue: Ed with his force meld, senses Barry's location. He stops turns on a dime, takes a split-second to aim, and fires two crystal shots, both directly at him. Finally, he somersaults out of harms way, and yells to Czar "He's over there!" pointing towards the bounty hunter. Czar turns around, and at full force, rams the hunter through a tree, bomb primed. He drops the bomb directly after hitting him, retreating. Ed fires at the man a few more times for good measure.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley frowns again while treating Robert
> "Really shouldn't kill people over something like that."



"Ah well I'm sorry that I was just being safe." 

Bang goes down and takes a look at Robert. 

"How're you doing, Robert?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Both: Wrasse tries to force his saliva glands into production, and fails, his swollen nodes have given all they have. They yearn for liquid refreshment.
> 
> R: Failing to heal himself Wrasse elects tro pour gratuitous amounts of shinsoo into oblivificarus and flatten everything within 100m. All is queit on the western front
> 
> B: Wrasse props himself into a sitting position and melds with Ed. Extending his senses beyond, he picks up on Barry, 20m out moving to flank.



R: Wrasse extends his senses to see if Barry still lives.

B: Wrasse projects Barry's position to Ed through their meld, letting the sniper get an unnerringly accurate bead on the bounty hunter.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata absently turns towards the man, "...But Mister, isnt Ashley a girl's name?"
> 
> She pauses, frowning as she recalls the first question he asked, "Mi...I never did learn how to play." She looks down at the instrument, her expression growing clouded, "...I...don't know..."
> 
> The slime girl suddenly feels a new emotion, fear, building up inside her, she hesitates for a moment on the strings, ruining the rhythm, before the stress and concern for her...friends? Family? What were they to her, those not-food? She hurriedly begins playing the harp again, taking solace in the soothing music created by the her hands gliding across the instrument.


Ashey chuckles a bit
"Ashley is actually a gender neutral name despite girl's mostly having it. Last name is Winchester by the way."
Ashley examines Robert
"A few more minutes and he'll be as good as new. Still a bit of a hassle to do this, makes you wish there was a instant cure all for wounds like this."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith taking note of the vanished hand stumbles onto a possible solution. The old hand had nowhere to return to and disappeared,
> 
> _I've got a pretty good idea where it went, this should provide some good entertainment, never done this before.
> _
> ...



She walks out and walks right back in. The formerly attached head now bodiless sitting alone on the ground. But something feels... Different.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashey chuckles a bit
> "Ashley is actually a gender neutral name despite girl's mostly having it. Last name is Winchester by the way."
> Ashley examines Robert
> "A few more minutes and he'll be as good as new. Still a bit of a hassle to do this, makes you wish there was a instant cure all for wounds like this."



Mikata frowns at the man, hands still gliding over the harp, "Mi-I think that you're more of an Ash, anyway." She stares at Robert's slowly closing wound, as it pushes out her now crumbling hardened slime from the opening, "Mister Wrash could heal those wounds much, much faster with his spit."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> Red: Ed looks around to check if anything survived. "Hey Wrasse, mind sweeping around for this guy? I wanna be absolutely sure."
> 
> Blue: Ed with his force meld, senses Barry's location. He stops turns on a dime, takes a split-second to aim, and fires two crystal shots, both directly at him. Finally, he somersaults out of harms way, and yells to Czar "He's over there!" pointing towards the bounty hunter. Czar turns around, and at full force, rams the hunter through a tree, bomb primed. He drops the bomb directly after hitting him, retreating. Ed fires at the man a few more times for good measure.





Ichypa said:


> R: Wrasse extends his senses to see if Barry still lives.
> 
> B: Wrasse projects Barry's position to Ed through their meld, letting the sniper get an unnerringly accurate bead on the bounty hunter.


R: Wrasse doe not sense barry
B: Ed catches Barry cold as he whirls in place and pops both shots. The first hits him center mass, the second hits him in the right eyepeice. Dropping him.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashey chuckles a bit
> "Ashley is actually a gender neutral name despite girl's mostly having it. Last name is Winchester by the way."
> Ashley examines Robert
> "A few more minutes and he'll be as good as new. Still a bit of a hassle to do this, makes you wish there was a instant cure all for wounds like this."



"May I also have what's healing Rob? I've got several broken ribs, a hole in my left shoulder, and my arms are all fucked up. I need to be at the top of my game for this trial."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata frowns at the man, hands still gliding over the harp, "Mi-I think that you're more of an Ash, anyway." She stares at Robert's slowly closing wound, as it pushes out her now crumbling hardened slime from the opening, "Mister Wrash could heal those wounds much, much faster with his spit."


Ashley finishes up healing Robert and stands up
"Ah, everyone says that for some reason. Everything is on him and the berries now. Sounds like someone who would be useful, where is he?"


JoJo said:


> "May I also have what's healing Rob? I've got several broken ribs, a hole in my left shoulder, and my arms are all fucked up. I need to be at the top of my game for this trial."



"Sure, just eat it."
Bang is tossed some healing grapes


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel transfers his main body to the body flying and takes meep meep throwing to the flying body then he  make his new hollowed body with his blood being the corruption the hollowed body was corruption itself,with the hollowed body corrupted he uses his nerves strings to study the complex skeletal system Kiel prepares in midair  Meep Meep to atack in case the enemy move any milimeter,with the corrupted kiel body he study jack and after that he picks jelly jigger with the hollowed body and finish him for real,If jack showed that he was trying to do something with the hollowed body,kiel made his clone also a living explosive,he created three of them complete living explosives with corruption within their body just waiting to destroy the rest of the enemy and to finish it  atacking with meep meep killing Jack with all his might.
> 
> "We were friends at all weren't  we?"



Kiel rages against jack with all his fury, raining blows on him from on high. Jack was helpless to defend himself and explodes into bone dust and fragments under the wrathful assault.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> R: Wrasse doe not sense barry
> B: Ed catches Barry cold as he whirls in place and pops both shots. The first hits him center mass, the second hits him in the right eyepeice. Dropping him.



Wrasse selects blue as the true world, and has Oblivificarus disintegrate his body for good measure. He had Czar retrieve the bounty hunter's dust filled armor and equipment.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse selects blue as the true world, and has Oblivificarus disintegrate his body for good measure. He had Czar retrieve the bounty hunter's dust filled armor and equipment.



The equipment has been catastrophically damaged by oblivicarus's beam


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> She walks out and walks right back in. The formerly attached head now bodiless sitting alone on the ground. But something feels... Different.



"Where did it go?" Aerith wonders as she scans the area


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 5, 2014)

Blue: Ed looks at the corpse of Barry. _Huh. That wasn't nearly as bad as I thought. Still, I should be careful._ "Wrasse, double check if the bastard left anything around here. And if not, look for the others." Czar, listening to Wrasse's orders accordingly, grabs the shotgun and grenades from the dead man, handing the grenades to Ed, whilst holding on to the shotgun for now. He looks around for an arrow. Ed spots one of the drones he and Czar destroyed. _Wonder where a guy can get one of those._


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel rages against jack with all his fury, raining blows on him from on high. Jack was helpless to defend himself and explodes into bone dust and fragments under the wrathful assault.



"You wanted a friend you always gave them a present,*death*, but this time i gave you the gift you wanted to receive *death*" Kiel then create more corrupted hollowed bodys and picks up all the bones from the enemy and completes destroy every fragment and bone that may rested from him to dust in a sequence of explosion ,Kiel would not leave that place until his bones were complete destroyed atacking more and more, he then looks all over the place and after Kiel have completely killed/destroyed his foe he charges to the skies and through the sharp dragon eyes he tries to find his teammates going there.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "Where did it go?" Aerith wonders as she scans the area



As aerith scans for the body she locks eyes, with herself.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The equipment has been catastrophically damaged by oblivicarus's beam



Using a combination of Mechu-deru and Sith Alchemy, Wrasse repairs the equipment to perfect condition.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2014)

"Yo Rob, we should probably regroup with Wrasse, Ed, and Aeron. Oh and Kiel to. Can you move or should I carry  you on a Shinsoo board while you let your wounds heal up?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Using a combination of Mechu-deru and Sith Alchemy, Wrasse repairs the equipment to perfect condition.



Wrasse has neither the tools nor resources, his attempts cause a containment breech on the rad grenades, Dousing himself again.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As aerith scans for the body she locks eyes, with herself.



_What? Where did the head come from?_

"Who are you?" Aerith asks seriously, exuding hostility at the clone


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse has neither the tools nor resources, his attempts cause a containment breech on the rad grenades, Dousing himself again.



Since his Precognition was still active, Wrasse was able to act swiftly enough to have Czar chuck the grenades away. The event calling the slip to his attention, Wrasse draw moisure from the air and rehydrates his body, reactivating his salivary glands.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _What? Where did the head come from?_
> 
> "Who are you?" Aerith asks seriously, exuding hostility at the clone



"Who are you" both Aeriths say in unison. Exuding hostility at each other


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley finishes up healing Robert and stands up
> "Ah, everyone says that for some reason. Everything is on him and the berries now. Sounds like someone who would be useful, where is he?"



Mikata nods, trying to recall that particular tidbit of information

"Last Mi-I saw was Mister Wrash went chasing off after Mister Ed earlier."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Since his Precognition was still active, Wrasse was able to act swiftly enough to have Czar chuck the grenades away. The event calling the slip to his attention, Wrasse draw moisure from the air and rehydrates his body, reactivating his salivary glands.



Wrasse meditates, absorbing water vapor from the immediate atmosphere.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, trying to recall that particular tidbit of information
> 
> "Last Mi-I saw was Mister Wrash went chasing off after Mister Ed earlier."



"Wrash huh? Do you know what direction? Also what is your name little one and why do you keep saying Mi and cutting it off?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Who are you" both Aeriths say in unison. Exuding hostility at each other




"oh wow this is seriously happening, isn't it." Aerith said to her double

Assuming this isn't some twisted gimmick, two of me could be useful. She's more or less been messing with time and space, this was bound to happen eventually

Two questions

"Any ideas on how to get out of here." 

"What was the last thing you did or were about to do?"


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse meditates, absorbing water vapor from the immediate atmosphere.



Wrasse purges his body of any poisons or other unhealthy things that might have entered along with the water. Kicking the ruined equipment, Wrasse said, "Sorry about this." He orders Czar to look around, and the ally of JUSTICE soon returns with various bits and pieces of the drones. "Once I find the time to repair the Falcon, I bet I could use the tools on board to whip up a couple of these nasty babies for you." Wrasse said, patting his pocket spaceship. He divined the Force for the locations of nearby arrows.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Wrash huh? Do you know what direction? Also what is your name little one and why do you keep saying Mi and cutting it off?"



"Mi-Er, my name is Mikata, but everyone calls me Mika-chan or Mika for short." The slime girl looks to the side, trying to recall the direction that Wrasse and Ed had run off in, "Mi-I don't really remember what direction they went off in."

Mikata ignores the last question, it had deeply unnerved her for some reason.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Mi-Er, my name is Mikata, but everyone calls me Mika-chan or Mika for short." The slime girl looks to the side, trying to recall the direction that Wrasse and Ed had run off in, "Mi-I don't really remember what direction they went off in."
> 
> Mikata ignores the last question, it had deeply unnerved her for some reason.



Ashley walks over to Mikata and extends his hand out for a hand shake.
"I know it's a bit silly, but I like proper introductions. Nice to meet you Mika, my name is Ashley Winchester."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley walks over to Mikata and extends his hand out for a hand shake.
> "I know it's a bit silly, but I like proper introductions. Nice to meet you Mika, my name is Ashley Winchester."



A single hand raises up to clasp Ashley's outstretched hand, the music continuing unbroken, "Mi-I'm happy to meet you, Mister Ashley."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> A single hand raises up to clasp Ashley's outstretched hand, the music continuing unbroken, "Mi-I'm happy to meet you, Mister Ashley."


"Nice to meet you Mika... By the way is chan your last name?"
Ashley sits next to Mika
"Sounds like you have quite a few friends with you, what are you guys trying to do?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Nice to meet you Mika... By the way is chan your last name?"
> Ashley sits next to Mika



Mikata shakes her head vigorously.


> "Sounds like you have quite a few friends with you, what are you guys trying to do?"



"Mi...I don't really know." She turns towards the still sleeping Robert, "Mister might, though."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata shakes her head vigorously.
> 
> 
> "Mi...I don't really know." She turns towards the still sleeping Robert, "Mister might, though."



"Guess we have to wait for him to wake up. Hey guy, make sure no one is coming okay!" he says to Bang 
Ashley keeps an eye out as well

Ashley finds a piece of grass
"Mind following my lead with that harp?"
And starts to use it to whistle


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Mikata follows along, getting oddly into the impromptu jam session


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

JoJo said:


> "Ah well I'm sorry that I was just being safe."
> 
> Bang goes down and takes a look at Robert.
> 
> "How're you doing, Robert?"



Robert mumbles in his sleep "Wrecked 'em?  Damn near killed 'em."



JoJo said:


> "Yo Rob, we should probably regroup with Wrasse, Ed, and Aeron. Oh and Kiel to. Can you move or should I carry  you on a Shinsoo board while you let your wounds heal up?"



Robert mumbles again, "white men be actin' all like zombies at the mall."



TehChron said:


> Mikata follows along, getting oddly into the impromptu jam session



Robert's eyes open.  He sits upright, eying the dead body of the enemy.

"Poor boy, guess he had to be put down."

He then stands and turns to face the new guy.

"Howdy, name's Robert.  I assume it was you who healed me, thanks...  And  welcome to our little dysfunctional family.  Now then, Mika, Bang, where the fuck is everyone else?  I can't believe they all ran off by themselves, you'd think that at least Tak..."

Robert pauses for a long moment, catching himself too late.  He lets out a sigh, "I guess I need a new second-in-command.  Damn that woman... Selfish to the very end."  His words were harsh, his tone anything but.

A more peaceful look crosses his face afterward.  "Mika, Bang...  You guys ok?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert's eyes open.  He sits upright, eying the dead body of the enemy.
> 
> "Poor boy, guess he had to be put down."
> 
> ...



Mikata nods, before producing the sword the furry had used, "Does Mister want this? Mi-I noticed that Mister hasnt used a real weapon since his rub-toy got stolen. " She paused, "Everyone else ran off. Mister Wrash chased after Mister Ed, and Birdbrain Mister wandered off on his own, and so did the p*d*p****."

She paused once more, finally putting down the harp, "Why was Old Hag Mister's second in command?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, before producing the sword the furry had used, "Does Mister want this? Mi-I noticed that Mister hasnt used a real weapon since his rub-toy got stolen. " She paused, "Everyone else ran off. Mister Wrash chased after Mister Ed, and Birdbrain Mister wandered off on his own, and so did the p*d*p****."



Robert takes the sword and admires it for a bit.  "I suppose I could take it.  Not exactly a swordsman, myself.  But I am sure I could find a use for it.  We'll rest here for a few minutes before finding everyone else.  No use rushing to find the arrows if we all die from exhaustion."



> She paused once more, finally putting down the harp, "Why was Old Hag Mister's second in command?"



Robert contemplated the question for a few seconds before answering.  "Well, I guess because she was the only one who stepped up.  At first, it was because she was the only one I felt I could trust, but after she first changed personalities, leadership suited her a little more, so it just became the state of things."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert takes the sword and admires it for a bit.  "I suppose I could take it.  Not exactly a swordsman, myself.  But I am sure I could find a use for it.  We'll rest here for a few minutes before finding everyone else.  No use rushing to find the arrows if we all die from exhaustion."


 Mikata nods happily, "Mi-I'm already full of energy all over again, Mister doesnt need to worry about me!"




> Robert contemplated the question for a few seconds before answering.  "Well, I guess because she was the only one who stepped up.  At first, it was because she was the only one I felt I could trust, but after she first changed personalities, leadership suited her a little more, so it just became the state of things."



Mikata grabs the harp again, strumming it, before nodding morosely. "Who does Mister think could do the job now?"


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods happily, "Mi-I'm already full of energy all over again, Mister doesnt need to worry about me!"



Robert smiles at the newly reborn slime girl.  "Good to hear, but I and our new friend could probably use a few minutes at least."



> Mikata grabs the harp again, strumming it, before nodding morosely. "Who does Mister think could do the job now?"



"Good question."   Robert scratches his chin, thinking for a minute or so.

"I'd have to say whoever steps up.  My gut is telling me either Ed or Aeron, though.  Wrasse is good, but I feel that he's a little too loopy for leadership, Bang is too immature, the new guy is too new, that Hang guy has just been standing by himself over there for this entire fight, you're unpredictable, and Kiel...  Well, the less we say about him, the better."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> He then stands and turns to face the new guy.
> 
> "Howdy, name's Robert.  I assume it was you who healed me, thanks...  And  welcome to our little dysfunctional family.  Now then, Mika, Bang, where the fuck is everyone else?  I can't believe they all ran off by themselves, you'd think that at least Tak..."
> 
> ...



"No problem. Ashley Winchester, treasure hunter at your service. What's this about a Tak girl being selfish? Don't tell me someone decided to leave your group for another."


TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, before producing the sword the furry had used, "Does Mister want this? Mi-I noticed that Mister hasnt used a real weapon since his rub-toy got stolen. " She paused, "Everyone else ran off. Mister Wrash chased after Mister Ed, and Birdbrain Mister wandered off on his own, and so did the p*d*p****."


"Rub-toy?"
Ashley gives Robert a weird look


manidk said:


> Robert contemplated the question for a few seconds before answering.  "Well, I guess because she was the only one who stepped up.  At first, it was because she was the only one I felt I could trust, but after she first changed personalities, leadership suited her a little more, so it just became the state of things."


"Oh so she was a schizo, that would explain it."


manidk said:


> "Good question."   Robert scratches his chin, thinking for a minute or so.
> 
> "I'd have to say whoever steps up.  My gut is telling me either Ed or Aeron, though.  Wrasse is good, but I feel that he's a little too loopy for leadership, Bang is too immature, the new guy is too new, that Hang guy has just been standing by himself over there for this entire fight, you're unpredictable, and Kiel...  Well, the less we say about him, the better."


"Quite a group you have there. But don't go assuming because I helped you that I'm part of your little group. Just helping those who need it."
Ashely pulls out a weird looking carrot and starts eating it.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Struck by a sudden inspiration, Mikata remembers exactly where Kiel ran off to, and heads that way, still playing her harp as she runs.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse purges his body of any poisons or other unhealthy things that might have entered along with the water. Kicking the ruined equipment, Wrasse said, "Sorry about this." He orders Czar to look around, and the ally of JUSTICE soon returns with various bits and pieces of the drones. "Once I find the time to repair the Falcon, I bet I could use the tools on board to whip up a couple of these nasty babies for you." Wrasse said, patting his pocket spaceship. He divined the Force for the locations of nearby arrows.



Wrasse uses the force to detect more arrows, he feels a large cashe of them on the move


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "oh wow this is seriously happening, isn't it." Aerith said to her double
> 
> Assuming this isn't some twisted gimmick, two of me could be useful. She's more or less been messing with time and space, this was bound to happen eventually
> 
> ...



The two aeriths speak in perfect harmony

"Oh wow this is seriously happening isn't it"
"Any ideas on how to get out of here?"
"What is the last thing you did or were about to do?"

They spoke in a unity so perfect it would make a watchmaker blush, everything from the breathing, to the cadence to the timbre oh their voices was exact


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Wrasse uses the force to detect more arrows, he feels a large cashe of them on the move



Wrasse extends his senses, and finding his friends, used telepathy to send this information and continually send the up-to-date location of the cache to the rest of the party. "Let's go, Ed." Wrasse said, and hopped onto Czar Palladium's back.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Ed and Wrass advance to E7
-----------------------

Wrasse telepathically sends the location of the case of arrows to the group while pursuing on the back of czar palladium

As they fly through the air cashe. Jace Yung stands atop the tallest tree, at least 20 arrows clutched in his fist. Viper and Terragon are behind him, sporting at least 10 each. Terragon is covered in blood but lacks any apparent wounds. At the base of the tree sits John meditating, holding a solitary arrow, rubbing a whetstone down his sword.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Mikata slingshots up to the treeline, facing Jace with her spear in hand

She twirls it rapidly and then points it at him.

"Ah! Its Green Mister!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata slingshots up to the treeline, facing Jace with her spear in hand
> 
> She twirls it rapidly and then points it at him.
> 
> "Ah! Its Green Mister!"



Jace turns slightly "Ah its the slime girl and her friends? How are you finding the second trial? I hope you have already collected all the arrows you need because I intend on gathering them all."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jace turns slightly "Ah its the slime girl and her friends? How are you finding the second trial? I hope you have already collected all the arrows you need because I intend on gathering them all."



"Sorry, Mi-me and my friends got attacked by a doggy person, so we got held up." She holds up Krues bracelet, "I got him in the end, though."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Sorry, Mi-me and my friends got attacked by a doggy person, so we got held up." She holds up Krues bracelet, "I got him in the end, though."



Jace smirks "Ah excellent, glad to see you are progressing in your martial studies." Vipers eyes suddenly snap to the left "Got 3 at 152m" "On it" Yells Terragon as he launches himself through the tree canopy. Almost as soon as he is out of sight blood curtailing screams are heard briefly before stopping suddenly


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jace smirks "Ah excellent, glad to see you are progressing in your martial studies." Vipers eyes suddenly snap to the left "Got 3 at 152m" "On it" Yells Terragon as he launches himself through the tree canopy. Almost as soon as he is out of sight blood curtailing screams are heard briefly before stopping suddenly



Ashley comes panting  after Mikata
"*pant* *pant* Geeze Mika you're awfully fast, but you shouldn't go off alone like that there are danger..."
Ashley looks at the group with tons of arrows
"Dangerous people. So why would you be gathering all the arrows when only one is needed for each person?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jace smirks "Ah excellent, glad to see you are progressing in your martial studies." Vipers eyes suddenly snap to the left "Got 3 at 152m" "On it" Yells Terragon as he launches himself through the tree canopy. Almost as soon as he is out of sight blood curtailing screams are heard briefly before stopping suddenly



Mikata follows Terragons movement, before turning back to Jace, "Hey, Green Mister? What's 'Hope'?"

She didnt know why she asked, but the slime girl felt if anyone could answer her question, it would be the person standing before her.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley comes panting  after Mikata
> "*pant* *pant* Geeze Mika you're awfully fast, but you shouldn't go off alone like that there are danger..."
> Ashley looks at the group with tons of arrows
> "Dangerous people. So why would you be gathering all the arrows when only one is needed for each person?"


"Oh hello, it is so nice to meet you. However it is impolite to ask questions of someone without first introducing yourself" replies Viper. As he speaks a silver headed boy joins the group, he his covered in blood and out of breath, unlike Terragon some of it was unquestionably his. "I *pant* got five." Magni says to Jace "Excellent." Jace replied



TehChron said:


> Mikata follows Terragons movement, before turning back to Jace, "Hey, Green Mister? What's 'Hope'?"
> 
> She didnt know why she asked, but the slime girl felt if anyone could answer her question, it would be the person standing before her.


"Hope? What an surprisingly deep question. Hope... Tomorrow is a door, locked and barred. Hope is the key to opening that door. Without it you wait passively for the door to open its self. No must smash down the door and claim your destiny." Jace raises his fist


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Jace looks magni up and down "Slime girl, I can feel your blue friend watching. Have him heal my companion and not only will I not kill him and take his arrow but I shall bequeath you 1."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Oh hello, it is so nice to meet you. However it is impolite to ask questions of someone without first introducing yourself" replies Viper. As he speaks a silver headed boy joins the group, he his covered in blood and out of breath, unlike Terragon some of it was unquestionably his. "I *pant* got five." Magni says to Jace "Excellent." Jace replied



"Oh that's true, just out of breath is all. Name is Ashley Winchester, my bloodline is tasked with keeping a demon under lock and key every generation and I've been using these trials to find a suitable mate to continue the bloodline, but no luck yet mostly men."
Ashley has his hand held out in a handshake.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh that's true, just out of breath is all. Name is Ashley Winchester, my bloodline is tasked with keeping a demon under lock and key every generation and I've been using these trials to find a suitable mate to continue the bloodline, but no luck yet mostly men."
> Ashley has his hand held out in a handshake.



With a twitch of his calves Viper is before Ashley, Terragon is already returning, dropping fresh blood, smiling, 3 arrows clutched in hand. Viper shakes Ashley's hand warming, smiling, but his eyes were anything but warm. They were sharp and cold, like the steel of an executioners axe. " I am Viper Genus" he replies "Pleased to meet you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> With a twitch of his calves Viper is before Ashley, Terragon is already returning, dropping fresh blood, smiling, 3 arrows clutched in hand. Viper shakes Ashley's hand warming, smiling, but his eyes were anything but warm. They were sharp and cold, like the steel of an executioners axe. " I am Viper Genus" he replies "Pleased to meet you."


Ashley shakes in turn and smiles meeting his cold gaze with a pure warm one that is like a summer's day
"Nice to meet you too. Hope we can be friends in the future. Say you needed your friend to be healed right?"
Ashley pulls out some heal berries
Ashley makes a small cut on himself and eats a grape
The wound starts to heal rapidly considering how minor it was
"Could have him eat some of these, better than nothing."


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

---------FIVE MINUTES EARLIER-----------



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "No problem. Ashley Winchester, treasure hunter at your service. What's this about a Tak girl being selfish? Don't tell me someone decided to leave your group for another."



"She seemed to be in the process of it, yeah."


> "Rub-toy?"
> Ashley gives Robert a weird look



"We all have our vices."



> "Oh so she was a schizo, that would explain it."



"In a way, yeah."


> "Quite a group you have there. But don't go assuming because I helped you that I'm part of your little group. Just helping those who need it."
> Ashely pulls out a weird looking carrot and starts eating it.




"Keep telling yourself that."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jace looks magni up and down "Slime girl, I can feel your blue friend watching. Have him heal my companion and not only will I not kill him and take his arrow but I shall bequeath you 1."



Mikata nods, satisfied with both.

"Mister Wrash! Do as he says!"

She turns her attention back to Jace, "Thanks, Green Mister." She pauses, giving his answer to her question some thought.

"Mi-I want to get stronger, can I get stronger if I get lots of arrows like you, Mister?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "You wanted a friend you always gave them a present,*death*, but this time i gave you the gift you wanted to receive *death*" Kiel then create more corrupted hollowed bodys and picks up all the bones from the enemy and completes destroy every fragment and bone that may rested from him to dust in a sequence of explosion ,Kiel would not leave that place until his bones were complete destroyed atacking more and more, he then looks all over the place and after Kiel have completely killed/destroyed his foe he charges to the skies and through the sharp dragon eyes he tries to find his teammates going there.



Kiel reduces the bone fragments to dust. As he inspects his work Wrasse's telepathic message comes through, he immediately flies to the given coordinates, coming up on the meeting of the two groups


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, satisfied with both.
> 
> "Mister Wrash! Do as he says!"
> 
> ...



"If you truevwant strength you must take it. Consider this trial but a step on the path." As the wind blows his hair back Jace looks Mika in the eyes "But beware, there are some worth while warriors still afoot. I would tread lightly were I you."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "If you truevwant strength you must take it. Consider this trial but a step on the path." As the wind blows his hair back Jace looks Mika in the eyes "But beware, there are some worth while warriors still afoot. I would tread lightly were I you."



Mikata nods seriously, before turning back towards Terragon, "Drunk Mister, how strong is the Mister you fought in the cave? Is he stronger than the ones Green Mister is talking about?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley shakes in turn and smiles meeting his cold gaze with a pure warm one that is like a summer's day
> "Nice to meet you too. Hope we can be friends in the future. Say you needed your friend to be healed right?"
> Ashley pulls out some heal berries
> Ashley makes a small cut on himself and eats a grape
> ...





TehChron said:


> Mikata nods, satisfied with both.
> 
> "Mister Wrash! Do as he says!"



After seeing Wrasse lick the boy down head to toe in horrible ways and his wounds rapidly healing Ashley changes his standing and simply hands the healing grapes over to Viper
"Wow, she wasn't kidding. In that case consider it a first  meeting gift for an emergency in that case, they keep pretty well too."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Mikata nods seriously, before turning back towards Terragon, "Drunk Mister, how strong is the Mister you fought in the cave? Is he stronger than the ones Green Mister is talking about?"



Terragon scratches his chin. "That blond trash? Hmm. Well I suppose he is technically stronger than most of them. A couple of them feel like they would make for a pretty good fight. Except that one." He points into the distance. "I don't like that one, it feels...wrong."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> After seeing Wrasse lick the boy down head to toe in horrible ways and his wounds rapidly healing Ashley changes his standing and simply hands the healing grapes over to Viper
> "Wow, she wasn't kidding. In that case consider it a first  meeting gift for an emergency in that case, they keep pretty well too."



Viper pockets the berries. Magni shivers as he hands Wrasse an arrow, not knowing if he should thank him or seek counseling. John speaks up "The finalists are wrapping up the trial. You should leave now before there are no more arrows left."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Viper pockets the berries. Magni shivers as he hands Wrasse an arrow, not knowing if he should thank him or seek counseling. John speaks up "The finalists are wrapping up the trial. You should leave now before there are no more arrows left."


Despite knowing about what they are planning he asks anyway
"Could you please point out the easiest and closest targets for us direction wise?
 I need an arrow myself."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Terragon scratches his chin. "That blond trash? Hmm. Well I suppose he is technically stronger than most of them. A couple of them feel like they would make for a pretty good fight. Except that one." He points into the distance. "I don't like that one, it feels...wrong."


Mikata nods, "I understand. If Mi-I cant beat these guys, Mi-I'll never be able to beat Blonde Mister." A scowl crosses her features, the thought of letting Urek go without beating him filling her with an unfamiliar, hateful emotion.


Zhen Chan said:


> Viper pockets the berries. Magni shivers as he hands Wrasse an arrow, not knowing if he should thank him or seek counseling. John speaks up "The finalists are wrapping up the trial. You should leave now before there are no more arrows left."



"Thank you, Samurai Mister." The slime girl hops down towards Wrasse, "Everyone! Lets go!"

Before the group leaves, she turns towards Jace, seized by a sudden impulse, and bows deeply towards him.

After half a beat, she turns around and joins the rest of the party in their search for the next arrow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Despite knowing about what they are planning he asks anyway
> "Could you please point out the easiest and closest targets for us direction wise?
> I need an arrow myself."



"There are no more easy arrows, but... I suppose..." He goes silent for a moment "4.5km that way" he points north east. "You sure about that?" Questions Viper. "Honestly no." Responds John. "I would think that one would make for an easier time. 3.2km " Viper points west. John frowns. "I do not think so. Much killing." He responds evenly

Viper shrugs "Seems easy to me."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel reduces the bone fragments to dust. As he inspects his work Wrasse's telepathic message comes through, he immediately flies to the given coordinates, coming up on the meeting of the two groups



Kiel find his teammates and lands near them "Hey guys what i missed here?" Asks Kiel looking around


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Robert reads in to Mika's words about Urek, placing a hand on the slime girl's shoulder as the group leaves.

"Don't fret, Mika.  We have a reason to get stronger now, don't we?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "There are no more easy arrows, but... I suppose..." He goes silent for a moment "4.5km that way" he points north east. "You sure about that?" Questions Viper. "Honestly no." Responds John. "I would think that one would make for an easier time. 3.2km " Viper points west. John frowns. "I do not think so. Much killing." He responds evenly
> 
> Viper shrugs "Seems easy to me."



"Ahh figures. Thanks for the advice then, hope to see you later. 
I think we're going to split up and go for both."
Ashley waves goodbye




TehChron said:


> "Thank you, Samurai Mister." The slime girl hops down towards Wrasse, "Everyone! Lets go!"
> 
> Before the group leaves, she turns towards Jace, seized by a sudden impulse, and bows deeply towards him.
> 
> After half a beat, she turns around and joins the rest of the party in their search for the next arrow.


Ashley joins up with the party and tosses some heal berries to Wrasse
"I have a feeling your spit will be even more potent after mixing with it for a little while."


lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel find his teammates and lands near them "Hey guys what i missed here?" Asks Kiel looking around


"I haven't seen a lot of you before and still don't really know your names. My name is Ashley WInchester. Mind giving me a role call?


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I haven't seen a lot of you before and still don't really know your names. My name is Ashley WInchester. Mind giving me a role call?





"Oh are you new in the team? My name is Kiel as for the others Bang,Aeron,Robert,Mika and don't know fi theres others" Kiel looks to Robert "Leader what happened here i only came here now but i don't have clue whats happening here at all"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "There are no more easy arrows, but... I suppose..." He goes silent for a moment "4.5km that way" he points north east. "You sure about that?" Questions Viper. "Honestly no." Responds John. "I would think that one would make for an easier time. 3.2km " Viper points west. John frowns. "I do not think so. Much killing." He responds evenly
> 
> Viper shrugs "Seems easy to me."



Mikata turns towards John, "Mi-I'll do it. I need to get stronger."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The two aeriths speak in perfect harmony
> 
> "Oh wow this is seriously happening isn't it"
> "Any ideas on how to get out of here?"
> ...



Aerith nods at the realization, it was a perfect copy of herself meaning they had the same thoughts. Communication would be pointless, as it would a battle between them. They had not the time nor the patience and chose to walk through the separate ends of the barrier.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith nods at the realization, it was a perfect copy of herself meaning they had the same thoughts. Communication would be pointless, as it would a battle between them. They had not the time nor the patience and chose to walk through the separate ends of the barrier.



The aeriths nod a turn walking through separate ends of the feild, or so it began. As they turned o e continued turning into a full circle and leaped soundlessly though the air, using aerokinesis to still the air before her making the attack undetectable. She catches the other aerith flatfooted, striking her in the middle of the back, momentarily paralyzing her nervous system and slitting her throat. "There can only be one."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Jace looks magni up and down "Slime girl, I can feel your blue friend watching. Have him heal my companion and not only will I not kill him and take his arrow but I shall bequeath you 1."



Wrasse politely healed Magni, for once one using as much slobber as necessary. "Good as new!" Wrasse said, clapping the white haired bot on the back. He looked expectantly up at Jace for the promised arrow.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse politely healed Magni, for once one using as much slobber as necessary. "Good as new!" Wrasse said, clapping the white haired bot on the back. He looked expectantly up at Jace for the promised arrow.





Zhen Chan said:


> Magni shivers as he hands Wrasse an arrow, not knowing if he should thank him or seek counseling."


**


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 5, 2014)

Kiel take the scent from the arrow that was with wrasse taking knowledge about it in his system to track more of them.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

"So how should the teams be divided up?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The aeriths nod a turn walking through separate ends of the feild, or so it began. As they turned o e continued turning into a full circle and leaped soundlessly though the air, using aerokinesis to still the air before her making the attack undetectable. She catches the other aerith flatfooted, striking her in the middle of the back, momentarily paralyzing her nervous system and slitting her throat. "There can only be one."



"This is technically suicide...oh well, spoils for me." Aerith thieves the other's Carna and Monocle as spares then walks through the barrier..again dragging the dead body with her.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So how should the teams be divided up?"


"Im going towards the one Sharp Mister recommended."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So how should the teams be divided up?"



"I'll stick with Ed. We seem to make a good team."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> "This is technically suicide...oh well, spoils for me." Aerith thieves the other's Carna and Monocle as spares then walks through the barrier..again dragging the dead body with her.



Aeirth walks through the barrier again? Her swag and corpses disappearsnbut she isn't snapped back into place. She stands outside the fence of corpses


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

TehChron said:


> "Im going towards the one Sharp Mister recommended."



"Sharp mister? Who is that?"


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Sharp mister? Who is that?"



Mikata points at Viper


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aeirth walks through the barrier again? Her swag and corpses disappearsnbut she isn't snapped back into place. She stands outside the fence of corpses



_Free at last_

Aerith turns towards the other direction moving as far away from that area possible and scans for any arrows in a 200 meter radius.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _Free at last_
> 
> Aerith turns towards the other direction moving as far away from that area possible and scans for any arrows in a 200 meter radius.



Aeron picks up on one. She immediately flies to the location and find a zue staggering through the forest "Please, help me. She is coming!" he cries out


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aeron picks up on one. She immediately flies to the location and find a zue staggering through the forest "Please, help me. She is coming!" he cries out



hmph could be a trap. Aerith uses her monocle to inspect the zue and scans for any other individual near the vicinity, should there be no signs of a trap, she approaches the fallen warrior.

"Who is coming, mister?" She says


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> hmph could be a trap. Aerith uses her monocle to inspect the zue and scans for any other individual near the vicinity, should there be no signs of a trap, she approaches the fallen warrior.
> 
> "Who is coming, mister?" She says



He appears a yellowish green. A quick scan of the surroundings shows no one. 

"That devil with the bow. I know not her name but she murdered my entire band. You must help me, I am Lord Ferb Wireshire, eldest son and hire to the Wireshire shipping dynasty. I can make you rich beyond measure! 1000 times your weight in gold! 10000! Please just save me!"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> He appears a yellowish green. A quick scan of the surroundings shows no one.
> 
> "That devil with the bow. I know not her name but she murdered my entire band. You must help me, I am Lord Ferb Wireshire, eldest son and hire to the Wireshire shipping dynasty. I can make you rich beyond measure! 1000 times your weight in gold! 10000! Please just save me!"



_So many dead but he happens to survive and there's nobody around for 200 meters. Whether he knows it or not, he's bait and I just took it.
_

"Alright, I'll save you and  don't worry" Aerith says the Zue as he suddenly collapses from the  sudden loss of all oxygen in his lungs.

"I'll do it free of charge." She erects a wind barrier fully expecting a barrage of arrows poised at her position


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _So many dead but he happens to survive and there's nobody around for 200 meters. Whether he knows it or not, he's bait and I just took it.
> _
> 
> "Alright, I'll save you and  don't worry" Aerith says the Zue as he suddenly collapses from the  sudden loss of all oxygen in his lungs.
> ...



As expected an arrow arcs in from the front. It is easily deflected. A tenth of a second later a second arrow flies in from a completely different direction ,piercing the barrier and  bisecting aerith's neck with its shaft. It quivers as it comes to rest.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As expected an arrow arcs in from the front. It is easily deflected. A tenth of a second later a second arrow flies in from a completely different direction ,piercing the barrier and  bisecting aerith's neck with its shaft. It quivers as it comes to rest.



Aerith's turns her body to vapor (arrow falls to the ground) as she feels some poison spreading across her neck and then reforms several meters away. Not stopping, she runs through the forest using the trees as cover while simultaneously using her sonar to detect the directions in which the arrows are coming from subsequently locking onto the archer's position.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith's turns her body to vapor (arrow falls to the ground) as she feels some poison spreading across her neck and then reforms several meters away. Not stopping, she runs through the forest using the trees as cover while simultaneously using her sonar to detect the directions in which the arrows are coming from subsequently locking onto the archer's position.



Aerith tries to turn to vapor and finds that she can't. Her shinsoo has apparently been sealed off. Another arrow steaks in, catching her in the right knee.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aerith tries to turn to vapor and finds that she can't. Her shinsoo has apparently been sealed off. Another arrow steaks in, catching her in the right knee.



Having little time to think, she grabs the armored dog's fallen form took one arrow of the dog's body and hoists it on her back, using him as a shield against arrows from behind and books it into the forest running towards the direction where the stronger arrow was fired.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Having little time to think, she grabs the armored dog's fallen form took one arrow of the dog's body and hoists it on her back, using him as a shield against arrows from behind and books it into the forest running towards the direction where the stronger arrow was fired.



As soon as aerith hoists the corpse as protection an arrow streaks in thumping into the body, the force of it knocks aerith onto her face but the arrow does not penetrate


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Aerith stood and began run/hobbling, as she did arrows hit the trees she passed

"T-O-O-E-A-S-Y-T-R-Y-H-A-R-D-E-R-♥"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

_The arrows are too fast and she's too far away, I'll never make it to her; guess I need to use my head again._

"You Coward, you're not getting my arrow from all the way over there. Why don't you show your face so we can discuss this like civilly; I'd at least like to know the name of my would be killer." She shouted as loud as she could


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _The arrows are too fast and she's too far away, I'll never make it to her; guess I need to use my head again._
> 
> "You Coward, you're not getting my arrow from all the way over there. Why don't you show your face so we can discuss this like civilly; I'd at least like to know the name of my would be killer." She shouted as loud as she could



I series of arrows hits the ground before aerith

"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

_ugh, my luck with women is abysmal
_
"Fine, play hard to get. I'll have a nice long look at that pretty face of yours when I find you." Aerith runs towards the direction of the arrow


----------



## Sablés (Jan 5, 2014)

Red Aerith engages in a mental conversation with Carna while Green Aerith focuses on dodging the arrows

_ I remember when you kicked my ass in the pit, you don't need my shinsoo to function, do you?_


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "There are no more easy arrows, but... I suppose..." He goes silent for a moment "4.5km that way" he points north east. "You sure about that?" Questions Viper. "Honestly no." Responds John. "I would think that one would make for an easier time. 3.2km " Viper points west. John frowns. "I do not think so. Much killing." He responds evenly
> 
> Viper shrugs "Seems easy to me."



Robert contemplates the information.



lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel looks to Robert "Leader what happened here i only came here now but i don't have clue whats happening here at all"



"The usual."



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "So how should the teams be divided up?"





TehChron said:


> "Im going towards the one Sharp Mister recommended."





Ichypa said:


> "I'll stick with Ed. We seem to make a good team."



"Alright then.  Mika, Ed, and Wrasse on one team..."  Robert thinks about his talk of leadership with Mika earlier "_Guess I'll give Ed a chance here..."_

"Ed's in charge of your group."

He turns to the others "And the rest are with me, we're going for the one our samurai friend recommended.  Let's get a move on, if anyone senses Aeron/ith along the way, we'll bail him or her out of whatever trouble he's gotten him or herself into."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> He turns to the others "And the rest are with me, we're going for the one our samurai friend recommended.  Let's get a move on, if anyone senses Aeron/ith along the way, we'll bail him or her out of whatever trouble he's gotten him or herself into."


Ashley yawns
"Roger that, just make sure I don't die. *Horrible things* will happen if I do. Gotta keep this thing sealed after all."
He then follows along


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley yawns
> "Roger that, just make sure I don't die. *Horrible things* will happen if I do. Gotta keep this thing sealed after all."
> He then follows along



"The last person I know who said something like that ended up dying by an explosion of burning pillbugs, I think we'll be fine.  By the way, Bang, go with Ed's group."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> He turns to the others "And the rest are with me, we're going for the one our samurai friend recommended.  Let's get a move on, if anyone senses Aeron/ith along the way, we'll bail him or her out of whatever trouble he's gotten him or herself into."



"Alright leader,lets go for it" Says Kiel moving with the team as he looks into the places trying to find aeron somewhere


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "The last person I know who said something like that ended up dying by an explosion of burning pillbugs, I think we'll be fine.  By the way, Bang, go with Ed's group."


"Gotcha    Rob"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Alright then.  Mika, Ed, and Wrasse on one team..."  Robert thinks about his talk of leadership with Mika earlier "_Guess I'll give Ed a chance here..."_
> 
> "Ed's in charge of your group."
> 
> He turns to the others "And the rest are with me, we're going for the one our samurai friend recommended.  Let's get a move on, if anyone senses Aeron/ith along the way, we'll bail him or her out of whatever trouble he's gotten him or herself into."



"Got it boss." Before Ed and co. walk away, however, he remembers something. "Oh right, I forgot," Ed said as he tossed Robert one of his crystal shards. "I found this during a fight against some guy. It grows when shinsoo touches it. If it goes into someone using shinsoo, it'll crystallize them from the inside." He points to Wrasse. "Poor guy was almost killed by it. Not even his force powers and healing could stop it. We had to cut him up just the stop the spreading." Ed fiddles with his weapons. "If you shape shinsoo into a shape, say the form of a weapon, it'll grow into that weapon." He gets up "Well, I'll leave you to figure out how to use it. Let's go, team."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2014)

Before everyone leaves Bang goes up to Kiel and asks him "Do you know what this is?" as he pulls out the crystallized purple herb showing it to Kiel.


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Got it boss." Before Ed and co. walk away, however, he remembers something. "Oh right, I forgot," Ed said as he tossed Robert one of his crystal shards. "I found this during a fight against some guy. It grows when shinsoo touches it. If it goes into someone using shinsoo, it'll crystallize them from the inside." He points to Wrasse. "Poor guy was almost killed by it. Not even his force powers and healing could stop it. We had to cut him up just the stop the spreading." Ed fiddles with his weapons. "If you shape shinsoo into a shape, say the form of a weapon, it'll grow into that weapon." He gets up "Well, I'll leave you to figure out how to use it. Let's go, team."



Robert examines the crystal for a bit, forming it into several different complicated shapes before storing it away.  "That reminds me..."  He pulls out the dog's sword that Mika gave to him earlier.

"Anyone in there?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "The last person I know who said something like that ended up dying by an explosion of burning pillbugs, I think we'll be fine.  By the way, Bang, go with Ed's group."


Ashley opens one eye and laughs
"What do you think this is Naruto?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 5, 2014)

"Actually, now that I think about it..." Ed starts as he takes out another crystal. "Hey newbie, catch!" He throws a crystal shard to Bang. "You can have it. Do whatever with it."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 5, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Before everyone leaves Bang goes up to Kiel and asks him "Do you know what this is?" as he pulls out the crystallized purple herb showing it to Kiel.



Kiel look at the crystallized purple herb "Yes this might be usefull" Say kiel making a hollowed clone taking the Herb and trying to assimilating the crystal using the hollowed body


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley opens one eye and laughs
> "What do you think this is, Naruto?"



Robert looks at Ashley quizzically but chooses to ignore the question, focusing instead on trying to speak to the sword.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley opens one eye and laughs
> "What do you think this is Naruto?"


"No. But I'm just hoping that it's something I or someone else can use offensively."

"What was your name again? I didn't catch it"


P-X 12 said:


> "Actually, now that I think about it..." Ed starts as he takes out another crystal. "Hey newbie, catch!" He throws a crystal shard to Bang. "You can have it. Do whatever with it."


Bang hearing what this can do capitalizes on this moment. He creates a glaive that is 8 inches taller than him. The Glaive is 7 ft tall. 

"Thanks, I've always wanted one of these" Bang throws Uugo's pic to the ground.


lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel look at the crystallized purple herb "Yes this might be usefull" Say kiel making a hollowed clone taking the Herb and trying to assimilating the crystal using the hollowed body


"I hope it is."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 5, 2014)

As Bang abandons the pickaxe, Mikata reaches over and absorbs it into her body, adding it to her armory


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 5, 2014)

Ed creates several magazines worth of crystal bullets.

He loads Maleficarum with them. He also thinks of something he thought of in that book that he's kept in the back of his head. 

_"One can also use an object as an accurate projectile or enhance one's accuracy with a weapon, shinsoo based or otherwise, simply by controlling the flow of shinsoo as it moves through a given space."_

_Hmm...I'll test that trick later. Now's the time to think of a strategy._

Ed already had a basic formation in mind: Mikata, Bang and Czar take down those in the front, with Wrasse stays in between, healing and aiding in the fight, and Ed himself fights from the back, firing on anyone he can reach. However, he'd need to test that against an opponent to see if it was worth anything.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 5, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "Got it boss." Before Ed and co. walk away, however, he remembers something. "Oh right, I forgot," Ed said as he tossed Robert one of his crystal shards. "I found this during a fight against some guy. It grows when shinsoo touches it. If it goes into someone using shinsoo, it'll crystallize them from the inside." He points to Wrasse. "Poor guy was almost killed by it. Not even his force powers and healing could stop it. We had to cut him up just the stop the spreading." Ed fiddles with his weapons. "If you shape shinsoo into a shape, say the form of a weapon, it'll grow into that weapon." He gets up "Well, I'll leave you to figure out how to use it. Let's go, team."





manidk said:


> "Alright then.  Mika, Ed, and Wrasse on one team..."  Robert thinks about his talk of leadership with Mika earlier "_Guess I'll give Ed a chance here..."_
> 
> "Ed's in charge of your group."
> 
> He turns to the others "And the rest are with me, we're going for the one our samurai friend recommended.  Let's get a move on, if anyone senses Aeron/ith along the way, we'll bail him or her out of whatever trouble he's gotten him or herself into."





P-X 12 said:


> Ed creates several magazines worth of crystal bullets.
> 
> He loads Maleficarum with them. He also thinks of something he thought of in that book that he's kept in the back of his head.
> 
> ...



"All right, all aboard!" Wrasse said, and he, Ed, Mikata, and Bang hopped on Czar and road off. Wrasse Used his Force senses to keep track of their intended target, but also kept an eye out for Aeron if he happened to be on the way. Czar and Wrasse remained vigilant to intercept any incoming attacks.


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2014)

Bang opens up 2 Shinsoo fields. A 10 meter and within that one a 2 meter one with Bang in the center. He does this for maximum preparedness. After that he begins scouting for Aeron with a sharp eye.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert looks at Ashley quizzically but chooses to ignore the question, focusing instead on trying to speak to the sword.



"It might not speak for a while considering you killed it's former master."


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "It might not speak for a while considering you killed it's former master."



"Technically, Mika killed him."

Robert continued walking in the direction John indicated, while attempting to get a reaction from the sword.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Technically, Mika killed him."
> 
> Robert continued walking in the direction John indicated, while attempting to get a reaction from the sword.



"Weapons are never that big on technicalities. For example I technically didn't intend for my gun to kill those men, but it did so anyway."
Ashley pulls out another weird looking carrot
"Want  one of my special carrots? Speeds up shinso recovery."


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Weapons are never that big on technicalities. For example I technically didn't intend for my gun to kill those men, but it did so anyway."
> Ashley pulls out another weird looking carrot
> "Want  one of my special carrots? Speeds up shinso recovery."



"I guess we'll see then, could end up making it work for me either way.  Weapons like this are normally happy to work for whoever is stronger. In that case, technically correct is the best kind of correct for me."

Robert waves off the carrot.  "My shinsoo is fine, I only use it to signal my barriers and for the occasional physical enhancement if needed.  I've a pretty efficient power on top of above average control."  Robert pulls the crystal that Ed gave him out of his space pocket, making it form into a variety of shapes and images before putting it back.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "I guess we'll see then, could end up making it work for me either way.  Weapons like this are normally happy to work for whoever is stronger. In that case, technically correct is the best kind of correct for me."
> 
> Robert waves off the carrot.  "My shinsoo is fine, I only use it to signal my barriers and for the occasional physical enhancement if needed.  I've a pretty efficient power on top of above average control."  Robert pulls the crystal that Ed gave him out of his space pocket, making it form into a variety of shapes and images before putting it back.



"Guess so."
Ashley looks at Robert
"Huh, you can't do more than that?"
Ash starts eating on the carrot


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Guess so."
> Ashley looks at Robert
> "Huh, you can't do more than that?"
> Ash starts eating on the carrot



"What kind of leader would I be if I revealed everything I knew immediately after meeting someone?  You gotta keep that air of mystery around so that no one steps on your toes..."

Robert sighs, looking down.

"And keep the little challenges to a minimum, it reminds me of someone I'm trying to take my mind off of until I have the time to process it all."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> "Technically, Mika killed him."
> 
> Robert continued walking in the direction John indicated, while attempting to get a reaction from the sword.



[Voice of Krouse]You have slain me. As is tradition I have imparted my soul into this blade along with the other 42 masters of Zetta Hyrule. If you wish to weild me you too must become a master!     [/voice of krouse]


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> [Voice of Krouse]You have slain me. As is tradition I have imparted my soul into this blade along with the other 42 masters of Zetta Hyrule. If you wish to weild me you too must become a master!     [/voice of krouse]



_"Hmm, now how do I go about accomplishing that?"_


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> _"Hmm, now how do I go about accomplishing that?"_



[Krouse] You must defeat each of the previous masters in honorable combat. It is this manner of succession which will enable the Zetta Hyrule style to be the strongest [/Krouse]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> _"Hmm, now how do I go about accomplishing that?"_



Robert hears a ripping from the back of his suit as he thinks and turns around to see that the strap attached to Ashley's huge bayonet just broke. Ashey himself seemed to be sweating rapidly and smiling nervously. He could feel the breeze hit his back. Almost as if his suit... his suit has a huge gash in the back of it now.


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert hears a ripping from the back of his suit as he thinks and turns around to see that the strap attached to Ashley's huge bayonet just broke. Ashey himself seemed to be sweating rapidly and smiling nervously. He could feel the breeze hit his back. Almost as if his suit... his suit has a huge gash in the back of it now.



Robert glares at Ashley before vanishing.  When he reappears, he's wearing a new suit.

"Jackass."


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> [Krouse] You must defeat each of the previous masters in honorable combat. It is this manner of succession which will enable the Zetta Hyrule style to be the strongest [/Krouse]



_"Well, that sounds like an absolute blast.  How do go about that?"_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert glares at Ashley before vanishing.  When he reappears, he's wearing a new suit.
> 
> "Jackass."



As Ashley  picks up his fallen bayonet he notices a bird flying overhead and gets the feeling it might try something.
"Uh, Robert right? Those birds are giving you a funny look."
The bird is looking right at Robert's suit. He can feel it's evil bird gaze.
Then he see's another bird appear staring at his suit... then another
You could tell from their gazes alone they wanted it, so shiny.


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> As Ashley  picks up his fallen bayonet he notices a bird flying overhead and gets the feeling it might try something.
> "Uh, Robert right? Those birds are giving you a funny look."
> The bird is looking right at Robert's suit. He can feel it's evil bird gaze.
> Then he see's another bird appear staring at his suit... then another
> You could tell from their gazes alone they wanted it, so shiny.



Every bird in the sky is promptly speared through the brain and subsequently killed, dropping to the earth below.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Every bird in the sky is promptly speared through the brain and subsequently killed, dropping to the earth below.


Robert see's Aeron fall down in bird form or rather he just imagined it for some odd reason
"Hmm, dinner. Well at least I know you can do that now.  Kinda scary, by the way. You just stepped into some shit." 
Ashley points down and Robert looks down to see that he had stepped foot deep into the shit of something that lived around here while not paying attention
"I think... I'll go over next to Kiel now. Almost think you have badluck or something now. Also Kiel doesn't smell like shit right now."
Ashley rapidly checks the ground for anything that would be like that and the air as well while walking over to Kiel
"Lead on leader, well as long as you are downwind anyway."


----------



## manidk (Jan 5, 2014)

Robert looks down at his feet, no signs of shit on either.

_"Great, he's clumsy and suffers from hallucinations.  A truly wonderful addition to the team."_


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 5, 2014)

manidk said:


> Robert looks down at his feet, no signs of shit on either.
> 
> _"Great, he's clumsy and suffers from hallucinations.  A truly wonderful addition to the team."_



Robert hears the words "Swords." in his head as he looks at the sword
Ashley was just using it as an excuse to chat Kiel up
"So Kiel, what do you think of everyone in your group?"


----------



## JoJo (Jan 5, 2014)

"Hey, Ed, how durable are these crystal weapons?" Bang says as he admires his glaive.


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 6, 2014)

"No clue," Ed stated. "Strong enough to tear into Wrasse. Seemed to ignore his barrier, kinda like how those black spears back in the cave ignored Robert's. Still though, don't worry. If it breaks inside an enemy, they'll pretty have to mutilate themselves to stop it from killing them," Ed smirks. "And I doubt they all can heal like our blue friend over here. Besides, you can always reform it afterwards."


----------



## Sablés (Jan 6, 2014)

Red Aerith gains control

A thick layered tornado erupts across the landscape as Aerith awaits the incoming projectiles at it's center













Past
_Your part is actually extremely simple, I need you to create the densest tornado you can around me while I use my wings to fly up high. This way, even if the enemy's arrows are not blown of course, once they pierce the tornado, I'll have a clear view of their position (On the assumption that Archers tend to be in high places, the hole in the tornado caused by the arrow would give him the accurate location) and there should still be enough wind resistance for me to have enough time to avoid fatal damage. Heh, actually that's a lie, she shot arrows from opposite directions once before
_



Zhen Chan said:


> As expected an arrow arcs in from the front. It is easily deflected. A tenth of a second later a second arrow flies in from a completely different direction ,piercing the barrier and  bisecting aerith's neck with its shaft. It quivers as it comes to rest.




_Either she can change the course of her arrows or  there may be two of them...this plan is pretty half-baked and I'm screwed if that's the case; nonetheless, I'll need you to launch another a horizontal burst of wind at the location while still maintaining the defensive tornado, if possible.




My backup strategy comes into effect if she takes me down, I need to receive a believable amount of damage, from there I'll simulate death and stop my breathing, with my experience, it's a trivial matter. Once I've taken the hit, disperse the tornado and hide as I drop to the ground; if this archer has an iota of common sense, she will come to plunder her spoils of war, namely the arrow and whatever treasure I have on me, the Dog bait was for this purpose. Once that happens and she lowers her guard in melee range, strike her down with your most condensed air drill - I am expecting she will dodge the blow and be drawn to you, in that split second, I'll use the shinsoo arrow embedded in my body and give her a taste of her own medicine, right to the heart and slit her throat with the other arm . If I fail in delivering a finishing blow, I'll try my best to hold her while you pierce us both to death. The rule of battle is simple, she played a long-ranged game and denied my challenge at CQC even with my injuries meaning she is probably weak physically._




Zhen Chan said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> "



_She also appears to be the cocky type who play with their food so she won't take me out too quickly either. If there really are others, abandon me and I'll think of something.
_



Zhen Chan said:


> "T-O-O-E-A-S-Y-T-R-Y-H-A-R-D-E-R-♥"




_That's the plan...It's a pretty big gamble since I have extremely limited knowledge and ability. If things go wrong, run away and find a new owner.....I really hope you had some fun on this little trip of ours. Ah, don't worry, if she tries aiming at you, I'll be sure to shield you with my own body.
_ If thoughts could have facial expressions, this would have been with said with a forlorn smile

Present

_Memories of Aerith's past flow into him as she expectantly deals with the arrows piercing her flesh from different positions
_
_I wish I could go back to that time, Wave....Sera....and even you, Cyrus....those really were better days. My only regret is that I won't get to see you pay for what you did. Can't say I'm satisfied, I've got too many loose ends to tie up (Dio/Darkwing/Jace), . I guess even now isn't so bad. Those guys may be a hopeless bunch but they were fun, at least._


----------



## JoJo (Jan 6, 2014)

P-X 12 said:


> "No clue," Ed stated. "Strong enough to tear into Wrasse. Seemed to ignore his barrier, kinda like how those black spears back in the cave ignored Robert's. Still though, don't worry. If it breaks inside an enemy, they'll pretty have to mutilate themselves to stop it from killing them," Ed smirks. "And I doubt they all can heal like our blue friend over here. Besides, you can always reform it afterwards."



"Sweet, that's awesome."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert hears the words "Swords." in his head as he looks at the sword
> Ashley was just using it as an excuse to chat Kiel up
> "So Kiel, what do you think of everyone in your group?"



"What i think about everyone in my group?There no word to describe them other than fun" Says kiel smiling as he looks the wind as he walk


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Red Aerith engages in a mental conversation with Carna while Green Aerith focuses on dodging the arrows
> 
> _ I remember when you kicked my ass in the pit, you don't need my shinsoo to function, do you?_



"Beep beep I was operating under the shinshoo absorbed in attacked which destroyed the Marshall's mansion."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel look at the crystallized purple herb "Yes this might be usefull" Say kiel making a hollowed clone taking the Herb and trying to assimilating the crystal using the hollowed body


 The hollow body grins stupidly and it begins to talk about munchies and talking trees. It also says the words like and man. A lot.



Ichypa said:


> "All right, all aboard!" Wrasse said, and he, Ed, Mikata, and Bang hopped on Czar and road off. Wrasse Used his Force senses to keep track of their intended target, but also kept an eye out for Aeron if he happened to be on the way. Czar and Wrasse remained vigilant to intercept any incoming attacks.


As they fly towards the Intended location the sounds of battle are heard. As they close they see a spectacle before them. A great creature, scything through contestants like fresh harvest wheat.


----------



## Sablés (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Beep beep I was operating under the shinshoo absorbed in attacked which destroyed the Marshall's mansion."



_You've still got uses, I suppose. Act as my spotter and scan the area until you find her then relay the position via telepathy. I'll keep drawing her fire.
_

Aerith starts using her wings and actively dodges/catches any arrows that may come her way. As an aside, also uses the monocle to look for things such as footprints on the ground or tree branches. "BITCH, YOUR AIM'S GETTING SLOPPY"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> _You've still got uses, I suppose. Act as my spotter and scan the area until you find her then relay the position via telepathy. I'll keep drawing her fire.
> _
> 
> Aerith starts using her wings and actively dodges/catches any arrows that may come her way. As an aside, also uses the monocle to look for things such as footprints on the ground or tree branches. "BITCH, YOUR AIM'S GETTING SLOPPY"


"Beep beep scanning"
Aerith starting to feel the blood loss from the arrow in her neck, but determined not to die she took flight, dropping the corpse to maximize speed. As she did she caught an arrow through the left calf. Aerith ascended over the tree line  using her monocle to check for anything that could help. She noticed the arrows sticking out of her held a very distinct signature, the same as in several other spots.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The hollow body grins stupidly and it begins to talk about munchies and talking trees. It also says the words like and man. A lot.



"What the fuck?" Kiel says as he destroy his hollowed body by ay means necessary


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "What the fuck?" Kiel says as he destroy his hollowed body by ay means necessary



"Whoa man like relax" the body says before Kiel rips its arm off and beats it to death with it

For science.


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> The hollow body grins stupidly and it begins to talk about munchies and talking trees. It also says the words like and man. A lot.
> 
> 
> As they fly towards the Intended location the sounds of battle are heard. As they close they see a spectacle before them. A great creature, scything through contestants like fresh harvest wheat.



Wrasse initiated Force Speed to boost his ability to react, and set up his elekinetic catch and return system. Czar Remained on alert.

The world turned Red and Blue.

Red: "Maybe we should take the offensive."

Blue: "Let's try to talk this out with them first."


----------



## JoJo (Jan 6, 2014)

Ichypa said:


> Wrasse initiated Force Speed to boost his ability to react, and set up his elekinetic catch and return system. Czar Remained on alert.
> 
> The world turned Red and Blue.
> 
> ...



Bang disengages his 10 meter En and leaves his 2 meter one up and firmly readies his glaive for battle in both worlds. Also in both worlds he keeps up his shinsoo mode for unlimited shinsoo.

Red: Yeah let's fight it. Bang makes some distance between the beast and himself and lets out a mighty air slash from his glaive.

Blue: I don't think they'll want to


----------



## TehChron (Jan 6, 2014)

Red: Mikata bristled, her body turning purple as tendrils shot into the earth from her feet, drinking deeply from it.

Blue: The slime girl agrees, "Mi-I've got an idea."

She whips out her harp and begins playing it, slowly appproaching the creature hoping that it would work, hoping that a fight wont break out. Hoping her friends wouldnt come to harm. Why?


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Bang disengages his 10 meter En and leaves his 2 meter one up and firmly readies his glaive for battle in both worlds.
> 
> Red: Yeah let's fight it. Bang makes some distance between the beast and himself and lets out a mighty air slash from his glaive.
> 
> Blue: I don't think they'll want to





TehChron said:


> Red: Mikata bristled, her body turning purple as tendrils shot into the earth from her feet, drinking deeply from it.
> 
> Blue: The slime girl agrees, "Mi-I've got an idea."
> 
> She whips out her harp and begins playing it, slowly appproaching the creature hoping that it would work, hoping that a fight wont break out. Hoping her friends wouldnt come to harm. Why?


*Boss 4: Armani Legion Smasher*
C4

[Youtube]WS6-vI70oc0[/youtube]

As the group closes the distance they can't help but notice the 20+ people on the back of the creature all look identical


Hellfire Armani Imp
C7 


Wrasse prepares himself for battle, boosting his raising his reaction time with the force before calling on czar to create a crossroads


Both: The Armani legion smasher rips through the contests before it, sending gpore and viscera flying as it charges forward, ignoring any retaliatory blows it suffered. The creatures on its back rained down death and fire, which consumed those who ventured too near and those who flees in terror both. The earth shook with each step of the great features bulk, sending hairline fissures throughout the battlefield, one unlukcky chap got his leg caught in one, preventing him from dodging the claw swipe which robbed him of his life.

R: Bang unleashes an air slash against the great beast. It dissipates harmlessly on its thick carapace. Mika shoots some tendrils into the ground. Neither is acknowledged by the beast or its riders as the slaughter continues.

B: Mika begins playing her harp upon approach, the sweet soothing music distracts some of the combatants, resulting in their swift and bloody deaths by claw and fire.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Boss 4: Armani Legion Smasher*
> C4
> 
> [Youtube]WS6-vI70oc0[/youtube]
> ...



Red: Mikata felt fear for the second time in her life, confused, she finally puts two and two together. She withdraws her harp and stares at it, "What did you do to me?!"

Blue: Mikata stares at the Harp in frustration, "Why dont you work on these Misters?!"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red: Mikata felt fear for the second time in her life, confused, she finally puts two and two together. She withdraws her harp and stares at it, "What did you do to me?!"
> 
> Blue: Mikata stares at the Harp in frustration, "Why dont you work on these Misters?!"



R: "I did nothing, you are merely feeling your true emotions child"

B: "These creatures are not capable of hope, only anger."


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> *Boss 4: Armani Legion Smasher*
> C4
> 
> [Youtube]WS6-vI70oc0[/youtube]
> ...



Both: Wrasse retreated to gain some distance, then created a Protective Bubble and fell into the Center of Being stance to augment his telekinetic field. Wrasse reached out, and ripped away the shinsoo of the dead and the dying scattered across the battle field. They wouldn't need it anymore, anyway. He Force Melded with Ed, and Wrasse's force senses let the sniper get a better lock on his targets.

Red: Wrasse began using Malachia on the Smasher, causing its own energy and equilibrium to turn against it. The monster was stricken by powerful nausea and dizziness, and it started to lose balance. He channeled the stolen shinsoo into Oblivificarus, and started using the kold to attack the Imps, seeking to destroy them all, all at once if possible. He also had Czar Palladium hurl Mika with pinpoint accuracy at thefodder mercilessly getting slaughtered who Wrasse sensed was the strongest

Blue: Wrasse had Czar go on stand-by, but ready to take action.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> R: "I did nothing, you are merely feeling your true emotions child"
> 
> B: "These creatures are not capable of hope, only anger."



Red: "No! You're lying! I didn't feel these things before you did something to me! Come out and talk like you did before!"

Blue: "What about the other people? Can't you do something with them like those other people earlier?"


----------



## P-X 12 (Jan 6, 2014)

Red: Ed senses the placement of the imps and decides it's best to kill what looked lik the leader. He shoots the leader, along with the five surrounding it, and reloads. He takes a few crystal bullets and makes a few spiked balls. "This should be a good fallback plan," Ed said to himself while firing at any imps in his line of fire.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red: "No! You're lying! I didn't feel these things before you did something to me! Come out and talk like you did before!"
> 
> Blue: "What about the other people? Can't you do something with them like those other people earlier?"



R: "I am the cradle of hope child, *DO NOT IMPUNE MY HONOR!*" 
Esperacchius transforms in all her glory

B: "Further soothing them would only aid in their destruction."


----------



## TehChron (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> R: "I am the cradle of hope child, *DO NOT IMPUNE MY HONOR!*"
> Esperacchius transforms in all her glory
> 
> B: "Further soothing them would only aid in their destruction."



Red: Mikata stares at the creature as it reveals itself.

"You did something! I know you did! Mi-I wasn't like that before! I didn't have all of these annoying...FEELINGS!"

Blue: "Isn't there any...hope...for winning?"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 6, 2014)

Aerith stands in the air above the tree areas as she feels the loss of blood take it's toll and snaps.

_All this running around...A coward who won't show herself ....This is lame....*SO FUCKING LAME!!!*_

_*sigh* And he broke, fuck my life_

*We'll take away her playground. Carna...spin. I don't care if nothing comes out. Spin as fast as you can, create friction and heat by rubbing around something, Fuck it, I don't care how you do it. Start a fire and burn the forest along with everything in it to the ground, NOW!!!*


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Sabl?s said:


> Aerith stands in the air above the tree areas as she feels the loss of blood take it's toll and snaps.
> 
> _All this running around...A coward who won't show herself ....This is lame....*SO FUCKING LAME!!!*_
> 
> ...



"Beep beep" crann begins to spin and drops out of the air, pin balling from tree to tree, rubbing dead and ydingleaves, sparking a forest fire. Aerith laughs maniacally as the forest below her burn. The fire soon nights up the mid day sky, creating a early twilight. Suddenly her head feels heavy, much too heavy. Poison? Blood loss? No doesn't feel fight.


"Fufufufufufufu, such a beautiful sight from up here." Says the woman standing on her head


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red: Mikata stares at the creature as it reveals itself.
> 
> "You did something! I know you did! Mi-I wasn't like that before! I didn't have all of these annoying...FEELINGS!"
> 
> Blue: "Isn't there any...hope...for winning?"



R: *"The weight of a soul is a heavy thing indeed, take it and let it's hearty weight leaden your blows against your foes."*

B: "Child there is always hope, you must simply see the opportunity." Esperacchius began playing a high speed jaunty tune, the remaining combatants below suddenly ceased to be slaughtered wholesale, instead only falling periodically.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> R: *"The weight of a soul is a heavy thing indeed, take it and let it's hearty weight leaden your blows against your foes."*
> 
> B: "Child there is always hope, you must simply see the opportunity." Esperacchius began playing a high speed jaunty tune, the remaining combatants below suddenly ceased to be slaughtered wholesale, instead only falling periodically.



Red: "What use can a soul possibly have? I need to get stronger! All of these stupid feelings just hold me back!"

Blue: "If that's true...Is there someone here that can tell me more? If we can't take them on alone, then if there's someone we can work with, we might stand a chance, just like with Green Mister and that shadow dog earlier!"


----------



## Sablés (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Beep beep" crann begins to spin and drops out of the air, pin balling from tree to tree, rubbing dead and ydingleaves, sparking a forest fire. Aerith laughs maniacally as the forest below her burn. The fire soon nights up the mid day sky, creating a early twilight. Suddenly her head feels heavy, much too heavy. Poison? Blood loss? No doesn't feel fight.
> 
> 
> "Fufufufufufufu, such a beautiful sight from up here." Says the woman standing on her head



"Nothing compared to you, gorgeous. Then again, why don't you get down there so I can have a better look.." Aerith attempts to grab the archer's legs and throw her downwards


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

TehChron said:


> Red: "What use can a soul possibly have? I need to get stronger! All of these stupid feelings just hold me back!"
> 
> Blue: "If that's true...Is there someone here that can tell me more? If we can't take them on alone, then if there's someone we can work with, we might stand a chance, just like with Green Mister and that shadow dog earlier!"


R:* "A soul is the wellspring from which all strength is drawn. I have given you true strength!"*

B:"Hmm that could work. Look for the nimbus of light child. Where the hopenis strongest it shall guide you."



Sabl?s said:


> "Nothing compared to you, gorgeous. Then again, why don't you get down there so I can have a better look.." Aerith attempts to grab the archer's legs and throw her downwards



Aerith grabs the woman's leg and hurls her into the fire below "AHHHHHHHHHHHH" She screams as she disappear into the blaze "Just kidding." She announces, once more perch upon aerith's head. "What wrong I thought we were having in such fun. Games over I suppose."She lazily fires an arrow into aeriths forehead. Killing her and dropping them both from the sky.


----------



## manidk (Jan 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Robert hears the words "Swords." in his head as he looks at the sword
> Ashley was just using it as an excuse to chat Kiel up
> "So Kiel, what do you think of everyone in your group?"



"_Dammit, not you again._"



lokoxDZz said:


> "What i think about everyone in my group?There no word to describe them other than fun" Says kiel smiling as he looks the wind as he walk





lokoxDZz said:


> "What the fuck?" Kiel says as he destroy his hollowed body by ay means necessary





Zhen Chan said:


> "Whoa man like relax" the body says before Kiel rips its arm off and beats it to death with it
> 
> For science.



"What the shit, Kiel.  Let's get the fuck outta here."

The group continues heading towards the arrow John pointed out.


----------



## TehChron (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> R:* "A soul is the wellspring from which all strength is drawn. I have given you true strength!"*
> 
> B:"Hmm that could work. Look for the nimbus of light child. Where the hopenis strongest it shall guide you."



Red: "You're lying! How am I supposed to use something that just keeps me from using my real strength!? All that does is make me weak!"

Blue: Mikata nods, looking through the battlefield for the nimbus of light. As she spots it, she burrows into the ground, devouring the earth on the way towards the promised individual.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "_Dammit, not you again._"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Okay,okay" Kiel says as he starting walking to where John pointed out


----------



## Ichypa (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aerith grabs the woman's leg and hurls her into the fire below "AHHHHHHHHHHHH" She screams as she disappear into the blaze "Just kidding." She announces, once more perch upon aerith's head. "What wrong I thought we were having in such fun. Games over I suppose."She lazily fires an arrow into aeriths forehead. Killing her and dropping them both from the sky.



Wrasse sensed Aeron's disappearance from the Force. He quickly memorized the Force signature of his killer, so that the party could track them down for repossession purposes later, if necessary.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "What the shit, Kiel.  Let's get the fuck outta here."
> 
> The group continues heading towards the arrow John pointed out.


"Wonder what it'll be."


----------



## manidk (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Aerith grabs the woman's leg and hurls her into the fire below "AHHHHHHHHHHHH" She screams as she disappear into the blaze "Just kidding." She announces, once more perch upon aerith's head. "What wrong I thought we were having in such fun. Games over I suppose."She lazily fires an arrow into aeriths forehead. Killing her and dropping them both from the sky.



As Robert is walking, a single feather falls from the sky and floats in front of him briefly before suddenly dropping.  He bends down and picks it up, examining it for a few seconds before storing it away.  It was useless to him, but for some reason he felt he should keep it.  It was almost like it had some sort of sentimental value.


----------



## manidk (Jan 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "Okay,okay" Kiel says as he starting walking to where John pointed out



Robert looks at Kiel with a cautious face.



Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Wonder what it'll be."



"With our luck?  Probably the goddamn emperor himself."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "_Dammit, not you again._"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As the group crosses through the forest they come upon a man cleaning his shirt



"Oh hello how are you?" He smiles friendly as he wrings out his shirt and puts it on



"Hi I'm Vers, and this is Darstanger" he says cheerily petting his sword. A pleasant breeze blows rustling the trees slightly. Vers has the air of a decent guy about him. His voice is deep and pleasant without being sinister. He smelled is hazelnuts and blueberries. Possibly some kind of trail mix.

"What can I do for you gentlemen? "


----------



## manidk (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As the group crosses through the forest they come upon a man cleaning his shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"_A snake?  He reminds me of a snake._"

"We're looking for an arrow around here, you seen one?"

Robert was on edge while talking to the man, but not visibly.  He signaled behind his back for the party to be ready in case anything went down, and discreetly prepared to defend just in case.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As the group crosses through the forest they come upon a man cleaning his shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Oh hey, a nice person around here for a change. Well I'd like to talk to you a bit, before anything funny happens."
Ashley pulls out some healing grapes and eats one
"Want some while we chat it up?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

manidk said:


> "_A snake?  He reminds me of a snake._"
> 
> "We're looking for an arrow around here, you seen one?"
> 
> Robert was on edge while talking to the man, but not visibly.  He signaled behind his back for the party to be ready in case anything went down, and discreetly prepared to defend just in case.


"Hmm, its funny you should ask. I've been taking a stroll through the forest and I've been picking these things up everywhere. Seems dangerous if you ask me. You want them?" He produces a handful of arrows


Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Oh hey, a nice person around here for a change. Well I'd like to talk to you a bit, before anything funny happens."
> Ashley pulls out some healing grapes and eats one
> "Want some while we chat it up?"



"Ah thanks. I have some trail mix? Wanna swap? Its quite good my sister made it for me."


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> As the group crosses through the forest they come upon a man cleaning his shirt
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kiel look at the guy "Decent way,decent methods this guys is the opossite from me" Kiel closes his eyes and with t taking  deep breath  using his enhaced sense of smell to try figuring out if theres was a sign of blood smell or anything that can be threathning


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> Kiel look at the guy "Decent way,decent methods this guys is the opossite from me" Kiel closes his eyes and with t taking  deep breath  using his enhaced sense of smell to try figuring out if theres was a sign of blood smell or anything that can be threathning



Kiel begins taking in air searching for some threatening scent, it strike him just how good Vers smells. Blueberry, walnut, flowers, honeydew melon, some kind of spice. God damn that's know hell of a bag of trail mix. Kiel feels his stomach rumble slightly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Hmm, its funny you should ask. I've been taking a stroll through the forest and I've been picking these things up everywhere. Seems dangerous if you ask me. You want them?" He produces a handful of arrows


"Ah those are for the trail of bravery. Each person needs one to advance. It'd be kind of you if you gave us just a few for our group."


> "Ah thanks. I have some trail mix? Wanna swap? Its quite good my sister made it for me."


"Oh sure. I have a sister myself, we grew this fruit together. Trying to revolutionize the hive with fruit and vegetables that heal wounds and recover shinso. Have to say that it took us a lot of searching for the right exotic fruits and vegetable combinations to get it right." 
Ashley tosses the healing grapes towards the man into his hands and produces a small bowl to receive the trail mix
"Always have to be prepared they say."
Ashley walks forward and as he does so his Huge Bayonet breaks off it's strap again and slowly falls
"Why does that keep happening? Just a second, I swear this thing never used to break that much."
Ashley starts working on fixing the strap


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Kiel begins taking in air searching for some threatening scent, it strike him just how good Vers smells. Blueberry, walnut, flowers, honeydew melon, some kind of spice. God damn that's know hell of a bag of trail mix. Kiel feels his stomach rumble slightly.



"Strange i feel hungy,but since i know myself i felt hungry last time in a dead place? Is it him or is it the arrows?" Kiel looks into the guy and talk to him "Vers,right? Would you mind if i ask why would give us this arrows from nowhere,you know you said that this place seems dangerous and here you are with a blade,cleaning your shirt ts strange,you know what i mean...""


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah those are for the trail of bravery. Each person needs one to advance. It'd be kind of you if you gave us just a few for our group."


"Ash so these must be pretty important."



lokoxDZz said:


> "Strange i feel hungy,but since i know myself i felt hungry last time in a dead place? Is it him or is it the arrows?" Kiel looks into the guy and talk to him "Vers,right? Would you mind if i ask why would give us this arrows from nowhere,you know you said that this place seems dangerous and here you are with a blade,cleaning your shirt ts strange,you know what i mean...""



"Of course I have a blade, savage things out there, a man must defend himself! Speaking of defending himself some mean men came through here earlier, they were shouting about something. Come to think of it it might have been the arrows they were looking for. Needless to say I gave them a stern talking to and sent them on their way. Then afterwards I went to climb a tree for some fresh eggs for lunch and I got sap all over my shirt, so I was washing it when you came." Vers shows no signs of dishonesty


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Ash so these must be pretty important."
> 
> 
> 
> "Of course I have a blade, savage things out there, a man must defend himself! Speaking of defending himself some mean men came through here earlier, they were shouting about something. Come to think of it it might have been the arrows they were looking for. Needless to say I gave them a stern talking to and sent them on their way. Then afterwards I went to climb a tree for some fresh eggs for lunch and I got sap all over my shirt, so I was washing it when you came." Vers shows no signs of dishonesty



"I know what you mean,some guy came to me and tryed to devour me,it was dangerous indeed,your blade its not everyday you see one of those,i feel the air somewhat heavy while looking at it or maybe its just me,its just that its strange" says Kiel while he looks the blade of the man "What a noble man like you are doing here?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Ah those are for the trail of bravery. Each person needs one to advance. It'd be kind of you if you gave us just a few for our group."
> 
> "Oh sure. I have a sister myself, we grew this fruit together. Trying to revolutionize the hive with fruit and vegetables that heal wounds and recover shinso. Have to say that it took us a lot of searching for the right exotic fruits and vegetable combinations to get it right."
> Ashley tosses the healing grapes towards the man into his hands and produces a small bowl to receive the trail mix
> ...


And does a real halfass job on it, thing looks like it could break and fall again *at any moment*
Ashley moves forward with the bowl
"Sorry about that, now about that trail mix? Smells good."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> "I know what you mean,some guy came to me and tryed to devour me,it was dangerous indeed,your blade its not everyday you see one of those,i feel the air somewhat heavy while looking at it or maybe its just me,its just that its strange" says Kiel while he looks the blade of the man "What a noble man like you are doing here?"


"Decided to come out for a stroll this morning. My sister was nagging me again since so I thought 'Hey Vers where would you like to go today?' The answer was obvious. Everyone loves forests right?"



Unlosing Ranger said:


> And does a real halfass job on it, thing looks like it could break and fall again *at any moment*
> Ashley moves forward with the bowl
> "Sorry about that, now about that trail mix? Smells good."



Vers fills the bowl with a portion of trail mix, it smells heavenly. You can see the grains, dried fruits, and flower pods in it.


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Decided to come out for a stroll this morning. My sister was nagging me again since so I thought 'Hey Vers where would you like to go today?' The answer was obvious. Everyone loves forests right?".



".But.. Man you should've taking care of your sister didn't you? In a place so dangerous a man must protect someone close like your sister or i'm wrong?" Says Kiel


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

lokoxDZz said:


> ".But.. Man you should've taking care of your sister didn't you? In a place so dangerous a man must protect someone close like your sister or i'm wrong?" Says Kiel



"She is at home probably polishing her little baubles. Or maybe shopping... Oh dear that last bill was so big too. Damn. Knew I forgot something."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vers fills the bowl with a portion of trail mix, it smells heavenly. You can see the grains, dried fruits, and flower pods in it.



"Wow, looks pretty good thanks. Think I'll go share it with my friends over there. Hope you can use those berries I gave you to improve it even more."
Ashley adjusts the Bayonete  so it's on his back and walks back to the group with his back facing Vers


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "She is at home probably polishing her little baubles. Or maybe shopping... Oh dear that last bill was so big too. Damn. Knew I forgot something."



"Bill? Well may we or i can help you what you say?" Kiel say smiling


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "Wow, looks pretty good thanks. Think I'll go share it with my friends over there. Hope you can use those berries I gave you to improve it even more."
> Ashley adjusts the Bayonete  so it's on his back and walks back to the group with his back facing Vers


Ashley walks back to the group and begins munching the trail mix. It isn't good, it is FUCKING FANTASTIC!



lokoxDZz said:


> "Bill? Well may we or i can help you what you say?" Kiel say smiling



Vers looks confused. "Are you offering me money? How kind of you."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley walks back to the group and begins munching the trail mix. It isn't good, it is FUCKING FANTASTIC!



"This might be the tastiest thing I've eaten in my life. You could open a restaurant with this Vers!"



> Vers looks confused. "Are you offering me money? How kind of you."


Ashley raises an eyebrow
"You don't look like the types to have money."
Ashley talks to Vers
"Say how old is your sister?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Ashley walks back to the group and begins munching the trail mix. It isn't good, it is FUCKING FANTASTIC!
> 
> 
> 
> Vers looks confused. "Are you offering me money? How kind of you."



"Well we can get it somehow can't we? I'm offering help to get it to be more precisely"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "This might be the tastiest thing I've eaten in my life. You could open a restaurant with this Vers!"
> 
> 
> Ashley raises an eyebrow
> ...


Vers looks directly at ashley



"Why do you ask?"


lokoxDZz said:


> "Well we can get it somehow can't we? I'm offering help to get it to be more precisely"



Vers clasps his hands together "How nice, I couldn't accept though it would be poor form"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vers looks directly at ashley
> "Why do you ask?"


Ashley sweats that's the look of a protective brother alright he'd know it anywhere.
"I was just thinking if she was old enough she could start her own restaurant with this trailmix. I think the emperor himself would come down from high himself to eat this stuff." 
It wasn't a total lie.
"Say Vers how do you feel about fighting?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> Vers clasps his hands together "How nice, I couldn't accept though it would be poor form"



"i see you're noble man after all,you said you were giving this arrows for free right?"


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley sweats that's the look of a protective brother alright he'd know it anywhere.
> "I was just thinking if she was old enough she could start her own restaurant with this trailmix. I think the emperor himself would come down from high himself to eat this stuff."
> It wasn't a total lie.
> "Say Vers how do you feel about fighting?"





"Ah I see, I'll pass on the complement. As for fighting, hmm it is kinda boring. I prefer games." Vers replies


lokoxDZz said:


> "i see you're noble man after all,you said you were giving this arrows for free right?"



"I don't know if I should, your such nice people and they seem like trouble. But if you want them you are free to have them."


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Ah I see, I'll pass on the complement. As for fighting, hmm it is kinda boring. I prefer games." Vers replies


Ashley gives a mental sigh of relief 
"What kind of games? Like checkers or chess? Nothing dangerous I hope."


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jan 6, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Ashley gives a mental sigh of relief
> "What kind of games? Like checkers or chess? Nothing dangerous I hope."



"Chess, poker, anything where you play against someone. It really excites me. There is this one game I've been playing recently, it is really fun. Would you like to play?"


----------



## lokoxDZz (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "I don't know if I should, your such nice people and they seem like trouble. But if you want them you are free to have them."



"I don't want to trouble you at all,if you have some kind of problem giving them its alright,but  what kind of games you guys talking about?"


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 6, 2014)

Zhen Chan said:


> "Chess, poker, anything where you play against someone. It really excites me. There is this one game I've been playing recently, it is really fun. Would you like to play?"



"Ah, I don't like playing games before I know the rules. It always confuses me if I don't know them off the bat. Could you perhaps explain the rules and give me the name of it?"


----------

